# Transalp-Bike Galerie



## Lollek_303 (28. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen....
Zeigt her eure Transalp-Bikes...!!!
Ich fang mal an....


----------



## winbLa (28. April 2010)

Gibt es hier schon im Galerie-Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buxkopf (3. Mai 2010)

On this forum there are many customers (not only Germans bikers) who interested by Transalp, I do not know 
for this gallery, thank you for the info WinbLa 

I probably changed some accessories if I had known this
gallery. I am sorry and both happy to find this Transalp bible 

The big problem for my is: I do not know that it is possible in order to mount Ritchey accessories....

I'll probably order yet this year a second bike from Transalp, for 
winter conditions and tires for the mud, with Ritchey Accessories.

I think (for the forum community) we can still animate this topic open here, so here's mine for summer condition


----------



## Transtouri (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hab gestern mein lang ersehntes Bike erhalten!!! Mit schwarzer Menjaaaaaa!!!!!

@ Lollek, was hast den da für einen Kettenschutz???   

XLC Kettenstrebenschutz Neopren schwarz???


----------



## Stefan72 (5. Mai 2010)

Mein Transalp Team 2010 ist fertig:


----------



## Himbeergeist (5. Mai 2010)

@ Transtouri:
Bilder! Ich will Bilder! Bitte...

Hier mal meins:


----------



## red-fox (10. Mai 2010)

Blizzard Ltd 2008, mittlerweile zum 29er-Verschnitt mutiert 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/629783]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Webster_22 (11. Mai 2010)

@buxkopf, stefan72: very nice bikes, but is it possible to brake and shift? You haven´t set up your handle bar, have you? Or was it just for the picture?


----------



## buxkopf (11. Mai 2010)

Thank you for you comment, I wait my Ritchey Fork Carbon WCS and change my Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 & 2.25 for Conti Speed King 2.3 Supersonic (light weight)

for you question: I configured the command in the alignment of my arms, not having cramps at the handle, I drive in this position, it's very good for me.
Also, I was advised to take the shiffter XTR who work in two ways compared to shiffter XT


----------



## Webster_22 (11. Mai 2010)

Thanks for your quick answer!
XTR shifter vs. XT shifter, I will have a look if it will be better for me, too. The brake crank would not be in a good position for me, but if it´s good for you, why not. First it looks for me, that you positioned it just for a good loooking. Some in the forum do so.


----------



## Himbeergeist (11. Mai 2010)

@ buxkopf:
The XT-Shifters work in two ways as well as the XTR-Shifters, i.e. you can shift gears either by pulling or by pushing the triggers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buxkopf (11. Mai 2010)

this is not information that I had, thank you for your reply.


----------



## Chris650 (30. Mai 2010)

*TA Blizzard LX 2007




*Gestern 150km auf dem Saalradwanderweg gefahren.


----------



## Stefan72 (1. Juli 2010)

Jetzt mit Aufkleber


----------



## Slide303 (24. Juli 2010)

Mein Stoker ist heute angekommen. Sieht wirklich fein aus. Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Schriftzüge vom Aufkleberdealer.


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

..... weiss und perlmutt.. von 2009.-


----------



## Werner1976 (5. August 2010)

Hi ho,

anbei mal mein Bock 
Bin sehr zufrieden, nur die Schriften kleben wie ich finde auf Matten Lack nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte... :-(







viele Grüße

Werner
http://imageshack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singleTRAILflow (6. August 2010)

Werner1976 schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> anbei mal mein Bock
> Bin sehr zufrieden, nur die Schriften kleben wie ich finde auf Matten Lack nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte... :-(
> ...



Hi,
die blaue Farbe find ich wahnsinnig gut, nur das Orange passt in meinen Augen nicht dazu! Welche RAL-Farbe ist das? Besten Dank!

Viele Grüße
chris


----------



## Dusty10 (7. August 2010)

Uahhh, die Geschäcker sind halt verschieden


----------



## Werner1976 (8. August 2010)

singleTRAILflow schrieb:


> Hi,
> die blaue Farbe find ich wahnsinnig gut, nur das Orange passt in meinen Augen nicht dazu! Welche RAL-Farbe ist das? Besten Dank!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> chris




Nabend,

also ist Ultra-Marien-Blau Matt, muss aber dazu sagen das der Orange Scriftzug Real nicht so stark leuchtet.

Gruß

Werner


----------



## buxkopf (13. August 2010)

my second bike from Transalp team is arrived yesterday, it's a RAL 5013 Kobaltblau glänzend 

For the history, the "blue" bike is for bad weather condition (mud & raining), and the "black" is for dry weather 

I think even order a bike for my wife at Transalp to change his.





















I changed many part Gravity to Ritchey on the black model (purchased in April), and mounted Continental Speed King Supersonic 2.3 for best performance, it is 800kms since April.






Lot of picture pictures in my galerie


----------



## Lollek_303 (13. August 2010)

Transalp im Renneinsatz


----------



## BUTom (19. August 2010)

red-fox schrieb:


> Blizzard Ltd 2008, mittlerweile zum 29er-Verschnitt mutiert



Mit Ständer ???  Is dein Stadtrad oder da macht 29 auch nichts mehr !!!


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

ja - diese kombi is kaum zu toppen - ständer und 29- brechreiz.-


----------



## taschenmesser2 (27. August 2010)

Nun ja, trek!
ein 26er wäre, systhembedingt, schlechter! 
Schlechter im rollverhalten, im Steigvermögen und optisch sooo klein!
was soll das Provozieren??

ob nun ein ständer ok ist, darüber kann man streiten, über die objektiven Vorteile der 29er dagegen nicht mehr, und das Provozieren hier, in einem Tread, wo eben 29er präsentiert werden , bringt nichts!

Ist ein tolles Rad, das von red Fox. 
ich habe auch so eines.

Ich habe keinen Ständer(am Rad ).


----------



## trek 6500 (30. August 2010)

..wer sich provozieren lässt  ....


----------



## Onkel Manuel (30. August 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Seit Samstag ist der Rahmentausch vollzogen und Frankenstein Jr. "Black Rohloff" ist endlich komplett: 














Kurz gesagt: Fährt sich geil und bremst saugut! Allerdings muss ich noch die hintere Bremsleitung um gut 50cm (!!) kürzen und die Hebel vertauschen - ich will endlich wieder die vordere Bremse am rechten Hebel haben... 


Ist ein Eigenaufbau mit TA24 MTB Team Rahmen in 15", Rock Shox Revelation 100-130mm, Magura Marta und hinten werkelt eine Rohloff Speedhub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biomech (31. August 2010)

sodala mein Transalp Stoker IV mit Komplett XT und einer Magura Durin Race

Ich hab den Lenker durch nen weißen Downhill-Lenker ersetzt, weiße Magnesium Tatzen mit Nieten drauf (bald kommen weiße Klicker) und seit 1 Woche neue Reifen drauf gebaut.

Das Bild stammt vom EBM dieses Jahr in Seiffen


----------



## Flabes (31. August 2010)

Onkel Manuel....

Dürfte man das Einsatzgebiet erfahren?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. August 2010)

Warum, wegen der Gabel?  
Das Radl ist weiterhin meine Alltagsschlampe, also zum auf Arbeit (abnehmbarer Gepäckträger + Satteltaschen 2x 18 Liter), Fitness (Waldwege & Asphalt) und natürlich zum Spaßhaben im Wald (Trampelpfade mit Trail-Charakter). Bei alldem schlagen sich die Maxxis Larsen TT erstaunlich gut, und das seit über 4000km! 

Allerdings hab ich auch gemerkt, daß für den Spaßhaben-Teil eigentlich ein Fully (AM oder Enduro) angebrachter wäre. Naja, irgendwann nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (3. September 2010)

Hier mein neues Stoker: 

Heute gekommen und schonmal ausprobiert


----------



## Flabes (12. September 2010)

Zählt das?


----------



## Himbeergeist (12. September 2010)

Ähm... Nö!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. September 2010)

hier fehlt einfach Farbe..... 

Transalp Summitrider
derzeit noch mit CC Gabel


----------



## konapaddy (18. September 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hier fehlt einfach Farbe.....



Stimmt - sehr hübsch leuchtend geworden! Meines ist eher "tarnig" (sandgelb)... Transalp Stoker Sport I :


----------



## Stefan72 (18. September 2010)

Hammer! Sieht mit dem braunen Sattel sehr schön aus. Mit schwarzer Gabel und braunern Griffen wäre es perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konapaddy (20. September 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Mit schwarzer Gabel und braunern Griffen wäre es perfekt.



Ja, die Raidon-Gabel war ein Zugeständnis an den Preisrahmen und reicht mir als Anfänger erstmal dicke aus - spätere "Aufrüstung" wird aber sicher in schwarz erfolgen  Andere Griffe wären nun nicht so teuer und wenn mir mal was taugliches in einem Braunton über den Weg läuft dann überlege ich es mir. Jetzt wird das Rad erstmal gefahren - ich habe es ja erst seit letzter Woche.

Und ich muss sagen - angetrocknete Schlammspritzer sieht man rein farblich auf dem Sandgelb gar nicht )


----------



## Scotchbonnet (26. September 2010)

Hallo,
mich würden mal Fotos vom All-Mountain Rahmen in Größe 40 interessieren. Hat nicht zufällig jemand welche?

Danke und Gruß,
scotchbonnet


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. September 2010)

was ist bei dir Größe 40 ?
(siehe Geotabelle)


----------



## Scotchbonnet (26. September 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> was ist bei dir Größe 40 ?
> (siehe Geotabelle)



Ich meinte den All-Mountain Fully Rahmen.


----------



## Scotchbonnet (30. September 2010)

Dann werd' ich mal bei den Reisings persönlich anfragen!


----------



## zoli325 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich interessiere mich für einen Transalp Team MTB Rahmen im 19" da ich einen leichten Trainings-Race-HT aufbauen möchte und würde gerne wissen ob die Gewichtsangaben für den Rahmen lt. HP stimmen. In 19" eloxiert soll der Rahmen ca. 1560 g wiegen, gepulvert ca. 90 g mehr, hat das jemand schon mal gewogen und kann das bestätigen????  Vielen Dank!!!  Gruß zoli325


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (16. Oktober 2010)

zoli325 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich interessiere mich für einen Transalp Team MTB Rahmen im 19" da ich einen leichten Trainings-Race-HT aufbauen möchte und würde gerne wissen ob die Gewichtsangaben für den Rahmen lt. HP stimmen. In 19" eloxiert soll der Rahmen ca. 1560 g wiegen, gepulvert ca. 90 g mehr, hat das jemand schon mal gewogen und kann das bestätigen????  Vielen Dank!!!  Gruß zoli325



Das hier ist die Transalp-Bike Galerie für Fotos! Bitte kein Off-Topic Geschwafel.


----------



## zoli325 (16. Oktober 2010)

Habs leider zu spät gemerkt,wo ich gelandet bin, aber danke für die "nette" Begrüßung!!! Klink mich hier raus.


----------



## buxkopf (20. Oktober 2010)

some change on my 2 month Blue Transalp, I reverse the stem for better
driving position, I prefer to be lower on the front. I buy Ritchey Comp series White  accessories that go perfectly with Magura
Louise, and I changed the stickers with a nice writing also in white.


----------



## butcher1995 (8. November 2010)

Hi,

hier ist meins. Ich hab es letzten Freitag abgeholt. 
Der Sattel wird noch gegen einen weißen getauscht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. November 2010)

das mit dem weißen Sattel würde ich mir gut überlegen
die sehen recht schnell ziemlich unschön aus, insbesondere wenn man auch mal bei Mistwetter unterwegs ist


----------



## Wurzelsucher (10. November 2010)

Das ist doch mal ein hübsches Bike ! 

Mit weißem Sattel sicherlich noch besser, aber dann darfst Du auch nur mit weißem Hös'chen fahren und bei schlechtem Wetter mußt Du einen "Überzieher" drüber machen ... wär mir jetzt zu umständlich. Von dem Hös'chen mal ganz abgesehen ...


----------



## Johansen (11. November 2010)

@ butcher1995

Schönes Bike hast du, auch wenn weiß Geschmackssache bleibt...

Wärst du so nett, und gibst mal bitte die Reifengrößen deiner Maxxis durch?

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## butcher1995 (11. November 2010)

Hi,

das sind 2,25er


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (20. November 2010)

Jetzt auch in, um und auf dem Babelsberg mit dem* Custom Elemental Limited - Transalp * 
[Farbe: RAL 6003 matt + Nabendynamo]




​


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. November 2010)

Handyknipsbildchen von gestern
Erster Schnee in der Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. November 2010)

*jetzt darf ich auch mal. Ich präsentiere mein Hardtail Enduro Summitrider von Transalp24.de






*

*Rahmen: TA24 Summitrider in Gr XL 19"*
*Steuersatz: Acros Ai-22 ES
*
*Gabel: SR Suntour Durolux TAD 120-160mm*
*Vorbau: Black Market Underboss 50mm
*
*Lenker: NC-17 Big-D Pro 690mm, 1.5" rise (habe noch einen** reverse racing fli-bar XXL, den ich testen will. der hat nur 0.7" rise und ist gekürzt von 760 auf 720mm)*
*Griffe: Reverse Imperial LockOn Grip*
*Sattelstütze: Crank Brothers Joplin4*
*Sattel: Selle Italia Shiver Troy Lee Design*
*Sattelklemme: UMF Seatclamp 2-fach Verschraubung
*
*Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo OCT 24/36/Bashguard mit GXP Innenlager*
*Kettenführung: NC-17 Stinger BB-klemmung
*
*Kassette: SRAM PG-990 11/32
*
*Pedale: NC-17 SudPin III S-Pro*
*Laufradsatz: Veltec V-Two 20mm SA Vorne / SS Hinten*
*Bremsen: Avid Elixir5 203/185*
*Schalthebel: Sram X.9*
*Matchmaker Brems-/Schalthebelschellen
*
*Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 Medium Cage*
*Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
*
*Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 Vorne / Fat Albert Rear 2.4 Hinten*
*Gewicht: ~ 14kg (genauere Messung erfolgt noch)*
*Bremsleitungen werden noch angepasst*
*Goldene Eloxalteile der Joplin 4 werden noch rot eloxiert oder gegen rote Teile der Joplin1 getauscht
*


----------



## Lollek_303 (29. November 2010)

Das Enduro Summitrider sieht total abgefahren aus .


----------



## buxkopf (29. November 2010)

beautiful bikes


----------



## butcher1995 (29. November 2010)

sieht super aus


----------



## blutbuche (30. November 2010)

geiles enduro !!!!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. November 2010)

das Winter Bike bei seinem kalten Job....


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (4. Dezember 2010)

Ab jetzt mit Stvzo!



und die Regenvariante




mfg


----------



## 1-1-2 (5. Dezember 2010)

ich muss sagen die Bikes die hier abgebildet sind sehen alle echt schick!
Ob ich meins überhaupt hier zeigen möchte - naja ich weiss nich
egal bezahlt is bezahlt
hab noch mal die Rechnung vorgenommen

hier steht: gekauft 12.2005
               Race MTB Fully XT Julie

da ich das Geld nicht für ein neues hab, bin ich gerade Umbauen/Aufrüsten
mittlerweile sind schon neue 
Bremsen ( Avid Elixier 5 )
XTR-Schaltwerk Shadow
neue Shifter nur SLX aber reicht
neue Kette Yumeya Gold
XTR-Kasette
und zum schluss eine Truvativ Noir 3.3


----------



## Igorsn (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, mein Stoker Sport ist gestern angekommen, hat nur 2 Wochen gedauert: 

Gabel -               Suntour Raidon RL L 100mm Poplock Lock Out
Laufräder -          Fulcrum Red Metal 10
Scheibenbremse - Avin Elixir 5 Komplett
Kurbel -              Shimano SLX Hollowtech II FC-M660
Schalthebel -       Shimano SLX Rapidfire Plus SL-M660
Kassette-            Shimano SLX CS-HG80 9-fach / 11-32
Umwerfer-           Shimano SLX FD-M660
Kette-                Shimano HG-73 9-Fach
Schaltwerk-         Shimano XT Shadow RD-M772 SGS
Steuersatz-         Acros Ai-03 industriegelagert 1 1/8"
Vorbau-              Gravity-9 Steep Face 2014
Lenker-               Gravity-9 Riser Elevation 2014
Reifen-                Schwalbe Little Albert Snake Skin
Preis -                 916,65 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transkuh (7. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist meins..


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Dezember 2010)

ei caramba... mächtig gross 


edit: ah, jetzt...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Lollek_303 (8. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schönes Foto.... 
Darf ich fragen wo das ist...??


----------



## transkuh (8. Dezember 2010)

Das Bild wurde auf dem Brenner Grenzkamm geschossen..


----------



## Freax (11. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist mein Summitrider Enduro





[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laura3112 (8. Januar 2011)

Hier auch mal etwas für Ladies


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Januar 2011)

och wie goldisch 

(fehlt nur noch ein hello kitty aufkleber  *duck und weg* )


----------



## Hamburger Jung (8. Januar 2011)

laura3112 schrieb:


> hier auch mal etwas für ladies
> 
> http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen_thumb.php?img=134901.jpg[/url]
> 
> http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=134901&key=63798067&ende




17" ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Januar 2011)

Laura3112 schrieb:


>


----------



## Laura3112 (9. Januar 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> och wie goldisch
> 
> (fehlt nur noch ein hello kitty aufkleber  *duck und weg* )



 Nix da!!!Sowas brauch ich bestimmt nicht:kotz::kotz::kotz:

Eigentlich sollte es dunkellila werden, jedoch hab ich es beim Durchsehen der Bestellung übersehen, dass es dann doch pink wird...
Naja ich würde sagen etwas sehr EINMALIGES!!!

P.S.Es sollte nicht als Tussi-Bike gesehen werden, denn die bin ich nicht!;-)


----------



## Laura3112 (9. Januar 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> 17" ?



Hi gut getippt!Ich denk das ist das geschulte Auge?


----------



## stiletto (9. Januar 2011)

Hi Laura,

ob lila, magenta oder pink ist egal, denn mutig bleibt mutig!
sehr cool!


@ HH Jung,
haste dich schon entschieden, 15 oder 17?


----------



## Laura3112 (10. Januar 2011)

Genau, denn wer bitte fährt noch so ein pinkes Transalp?

Also falls es noch einer besitzt bitte Bild her!!!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Januar 2011)

Laura3112 schrieb:


> Genau, denn wer bitte fährt noch so ein pinkes Transalp?
> 
> Also falls es noch einer besitzt bitte Bild her!!!!



das traut sich sonst keine(r)


----------



## Manni (10. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das Winter Bike bei seinem kalten Job....



Sieht Hammer aus! Welche Farbe ist das?

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Januar 2011)

Manni schrieb:


> Sieht Hammer aus! Welche Farbe ist das?



danke ! 
das ist RAL 3001 (Feuerwehrrot )
da findet man sein Bike auch im Schnee wieder 



(der Aufbau ist nicht mehr aktuell, neue Bilder folgen demnächst)

Gruß Björn


----------



## Webster_22 (11. Januar 2011)

Laura3112 schrieb:


> Genau, denn wer bitte fährt noch so ein pinkes Transalp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unser Scout in Marseille hatte an seinem Bike einen rosa Barbie-Fahrradkorb aus Plastik. Musste ich bei dem Bild sofort dran denken .

Mutig!

Wenn du ein Kerl wärst, wär´s aber extrem cool !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Januar 2011)

von heute mit finalem Aufbau


----------



## Qia (14. Januar 2011)

Gerade im Neuaufbau für den Frühling, endlich mit den fertigen 130/150mm Tuninghebeln und endlich alle Teile in Hope-Rosa.
Am Foto sehen die Farben vermutlich wegen dem Blitz unterschiedlich aus, sind sie in Natura aber nicht. Das eine glänzt mehr als das andere, das ist alles.





Schönere Bilder mit hoffentlich dann besserer Kamera wenns draussen schöner wird.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2011)

fährt auch Nachts....


----------



## juneoen (30. Januar 2011)

momentan sind noch paar teile beim eloxieren in grün -wenns fertig ist gibts bilder. ich bin ein grosser fan von matt schwarz mit gläzendem schwarzem schriftzug!


----------



## ginkgo (30. Januar 2011)

Sieht gut aus, welches Modell ist das denn?
Und wie viel Federweg hast du vorne?


----------



## juneoen (30. Januar 2011)

das ist das ltd team in 15 zoll

gabel ist ne revelation u-turn air 2009 mit 140-110mm.

offiziell freigegeben ist der rahmen bis 600mm einbauhöhe-die hat bissel mehr aber wenn ich mich drauf setzte haut das auf grund des sags wieder genau hin!


----------



## Werner1976 (30. Januar 2011)

juneoen schrieb:


> momentan sind noch paar teile beim eloxieren in grün -wenns fertig ist gibts bilder. ich bin ein grosser fan von matt schwarz mit gläzendem schwarzem schriftzug!



Frage:

Ich habe auch einen matten rahmen, die Wenn man über den Lack mit der Hand streicht, spürt man das er grob ist und nicht so glatt wie ein glänzender.
Meine Aufkleber halten aus diesem Grund nicht richtig, wie hast Du dieses Problem gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (30. Januar 2011)

ähm gar nicht besonders- ich hab als die decals nachgelifert wurden einfach alles schön saubergemacht mit  desinfektionszeug-abgewischt decals aufgelegt angepresst und folie vorsichtig abgezogen.

was hast du den für aufkleber ?

hier noch ein bild von vorne


----------



## ginkgo (30. Januar 2011)

Also nicht das Summitrider und trotzdem 140mm Federweg?
Geht das auch Bergauf noch gut?


----------



## juneoen (30. Januar 2011)

nein es es nicht das Summitrider.

jo das passt aber dafür hab ich ja uturnzum bergauffahren. ich fahr wie gesagt mit 2cm sag und die gabel auch immer nur auf 90 % ausgefahren so bei 130 (die 140mm erreicht man eh nie beid er air aber wenn dich das interessiert lies es bitte im tech forum nach).

einbauhöhe gabel  bei 140mm -  623mm

ergo 613 bei 130und wegen dem 1 cm mehr mach ich mir keinen kopf-hab ich bis jetzt immer so gemacht.wie gesagt hab ne mail von transalp wo drinn steht  bis 600mm freigegeben...

zudem fährt es sich super wendig!


----------



## ginkgo (30. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Infos, ich habe fast das gleiche Bike und bin auch super zufrieden.

Schickes Bike!


----------



## juneoen (30. Januar 2011)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, ich habe fast das gleiche Bike und bin auch super zufrieden.
> 
> Schickes Bike!




ja kein ding! momentan warte ich wie gesagt auf teile von madline und dann gibt neue fotos! undann ist es auch fertig bis auf die gabel-aber die war so günstig das ich das silber akzeptiert hab-zudem kommt ja nächsten winter ein service und da lass ich sie dann matt schwarz pulvern!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Januar 2011)

juneoen schrieb:


> offiziell freigegeben ist der rahmen bis 600mm einbauhöhe-





juneoen schrieb:


> einbauhöhe gabel  bei 140mm -  623mm



da bist du IMHO aber je 100mm zu weit geraten 

(aktuelle) 140er Gabeln haben i.d.R. eine Einbauhöhe um die 530mm

z.B. der Summitride Rahmen ist bis 540mm freigegeben, das sind je nach Gabelhersteller ~150mm FW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2011)

langsam aber sicher geht mir der weiße Mist aber gewaltig auf den Zeiger.....


----------



## juneoen (31. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da bist du IMHO aber je 100mm zu weit geraten
> 
> (aktuelle) 140er Gabeln haben i.d.R. eine Einbauhöhe um die 530mm
> 
> z.B. der Summitride Rahmen ist bis 540mm freigegeben, das sind je nach Gabelhersteller ~150mm FW




oh ja richtig- danke für den hinweis! muss alles im 500 bereich liegen!


----------



## ginkgo (31. Januar 2011)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit den NN?
Ich muss mir bald wohl auch neue Reifen kaufen, weiß aber noch garnicht was für welche.
Einsatzbereich ist XC und All Mountain.


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Januar 2011)

dann ist der NN auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Wobei ich selbst bei AM (mit Tendenz zu Enduro) eher zum fetten Albert raten würde.


----------



## ginkgo (31. Januar 2011)

Der ist aber so schwer...
Ich dachte jetzt vllt. an einen 2.4 X-King Race Sport, der soll ja so breit sein wie die 2,25er von Schwalbe und wiegt auch genau so viel...


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Januar 2011)

jop, schwer sind die. das stimmt. wenn du auf ein bisschen traktion verzichten kannst, bist du mit dem NN gut aufgehoben.

da ich in 2 wochen einen freerider bekomme, hab ich mich entschlossen auf mein Transalp Enduro wieder Tourenbereifung draufzuknallen. Da wirds auch wieder NN sein anstelle von Fat Albert / Muddy Mary.

Fürs richtig grobe Geläuf wird dann ein anderes Rad da sein.


----------



## juneoen (31. Januar 2011)

also ich hab sehr gute erfahrungen mit der kombi albert und hinten smart sam gemacht.

prinzipiell denke ich dass der albert und der nobby sich weitestgehend angenährt haben und wenn ich die profile vergleichedann ist es das selber nur das der albert bessere seitenstollen hat. ( ich kann nur für die front version sprechen)
den nobby würde ich hinten nicht mehr fahren da mir der verschleiß zu hoch war, da ist der sam mit der härteren mischung besser und eben voren nobby nic bzw albert,#


aber dazu gibts unendlich viel beiträge im tech forum und ich denke das ist immer  geschmacks sache,letzendlich ist jeder reifen ein kompromiss zwischen slicks und traktorreifen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2011)

der NN ist ein guter Allrounder, er kann von allem was, ist aber kein ausgesprochener Spezialist in einem Bereich
Auf dem Fully fahre ich Fat Albert, die sind was Grip und Pannenanfälligkeit angeht spürbar besser. Dafür schwerer und sie rollen etwas schlechter.

Aber.....das Terrain bestimmt sehr viel mehr welcher Reifen was taugt ! Z.B. auf der Schwäbischen Alp mit Karstgestein taugt der NN nicht wirklich was, bei mir im Pfälzerwald mit Sandstein und Waldwegen ist er gut bis sehr gut.
Dann kommt es auf die Breite an, in 2.4 ist der NN noch mal besser als (wie hier) in 2.25. Leider ist die Felge zu schmal für einen 2.4er
Und ich fahre beide (normalen Falt) Reifen tubeless mit Milch und Drücken unter 2bar, was den Grip enorm erhöht aber ohne wirkliche Nachteile zu haben.

Bei Verschleiß geben sich NN und FA nichts, hinten ist meist nach 1200-1500km Schluss, vorne hält er i.d.R. ca. 2-3x so lange
Ich habe aber lieber einen weichen Reifen mit Grip auf dem Sandstein. Harte Reifen drehen bei uns dann doch sehr schnell durch und das hasse ich beim uphill 

Letztendlich muss man seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen um einen Reifen zu finden der dem eigenen Fahrstil und dem Terrain auf den Hometrails entspricht. Die Tests der Magazine und den Empfehlungen hier im Forum stehe ich nach einigen unpassenden Erfahrungen eher mal kritisch gegenüber.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2011)

mal wieder ein Bild hier reinschieben....


----------



## dupree (8. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Transalp Stroker (Magura Menja)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (10. März 2011)

Hallo Transalp Biker,
seit heute ist meins auch fertig. 









Die Bremsleitungen werden nächste Woche gekürzt.
Demnächst gibts auch Bilder in freier Wildbahn.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. März 2011)




----------



## buxkopf (28. März 2011)

Happy Birthday for *1 year*, upgrade with:

Kurbel & Umwerfer Shimano XTR 
Kassetten + kette SRAM XO 
Reifen RITCHEY SHIELD 2.1 WCS
Schläuche Conti super light











coming soon: 
Pédals: Ritchey V5 paradgim 
Laufräder Set... Ritchey WCS OCR 1520g par 
Schläuche Conti Supersonic

MEIN ZIEL IST 8,5 kg


----------



## butcher1995 (28. März 2011)

sieht gut aus


----------



## ginkgo (29. März 2011)

Schickes Bike!
Ich habe eine Frage:

Kann ich an meinem Transalp Stoker Sport eine 140mm Gabel fahren oder geht der Rahmen davon kaputt?
Ich wiege nur ca. 55kg mit Rucksack und kompletter Kleidung.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. März 2011)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Kann ich an meinem Transalp Stoker Sport eine 140mm Gabel fahren oder geht der Rahmen davon kaputt?



kann kaputt gehen, muss aber nicht.....
Zitat aus einer mail von Transalp zum gleichen Thema "_Die maximale zulässige Einbaulänge für die Federgabel beträgt 495mm_"
(das sind je nach Hersteller max 120mm FW)

von daher bist du mit einer längeren Gabel auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs


----------



## Lollek_303 (2. April 2011)

Ich hab auch nochmal eins, man sieht zwar mehr mich und die Landschaft als das Bike aber naja....


----------



## Poveretto (5. April 2011)

Tata, gerade mein Transalp Signature AM bestellt. Eine Mischung aus dem AM 1 und AM 2. Klassisch Mattschwarz mit silbernen Dekor. Einmal weil's hübsch aussieht und dann natürlich weil das Widerrufsrecht nicht wie beim rosaroten Wunschrad verloren geht. 

Wegen dem Sonderwunsch 180er - Kurbel dauert es zwar ein bisschen länger, ich hoffe aber spätestens Ende des Monats ein oder zwei Bildchen liefern zu können.

*Erwartungsfroh*


----------



## fietskrokodil (10. April 2011)

... frisch geschlüpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (12. April 2011)

legrandfromage schrieb:


> ... frisch geschlüpft


Sieht geil aus....
Was ist das für eine Kurbel wenn ich fragen darf...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. April 2011)

das ist ne Sram X7


----------



## LostSceletoN (13. April 2011)

Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das denn, wenn man fragen darf? 

MfG
Lost


----------



## AndreMD (14. April 2011)

Jetzt habe ich auch mal mein fotogeknipst!


----------



## fietskrokodil (14. April 2011)

lostsceleton schrieb:


> welche rahmenhöhe ist das denn, wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> mfg
> lost




Ist der 21er Rahmen - sehr happy damit.


----------



## Himbeergeist (14. April 2011)

Hattest Du das Rad mit der Odur aufbauen lassen bzw. hast Du's ohne Gabel gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fietskrokodil (14. April 2011)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> Hattest Du das Rad mit der Odur aufbauen lassen bzw. hast Du's ohne Gabel gekauft?



Beides , hab die Odur hingeschickt und Transalp hat sie für mich eingebaut. Rechnung war dann ohne die Gabel drauf.


----------



## LostSceletoN (15. April 2011)

legrandfromage schrieb:


> Ist der 21er Rahmen - sehr happy damit.



Danke vielmals für die Info, auf die Rahmengröße spekuliere ich  nämlich auch und wollte mal sehen, wie der Rahmen dann so wirkt 

Vielleicht kannst du ja auch noch deine eigene Größe verraten (gern auch per PN), dass ich mich nicht ganz vertue 

MfG
Lost


----------



## Himbeergeist (15. April 2011)

Ich fahre übrigens auch ein TA Stoker in 21". Allerdings mag ich's lieber etwas sportlicher (mit Flatbar, Negativ-Vorbau und mittlerweile SLR XP):





Ich bin 1,85 cm groß und habe eine SL von 89 cm.


----------



## Bikerwurst (15. April 2011)

Mein Stoker Limited Menja Serie


----------



## Escobar78 (15. April 2011)

Habs zwar schon seid einem Jahr, aber hier war es noch nicht. Bin immer noch begeistert davon.


----------



## AndreMD (15. April 2011)

Jetzt nocheinmal in groß!!!


----------



## fietskrokodil (15. April 2011)

LostSceletoN schrieb:


> Danke vielmals für die Info, auf die Rahmengröße spekuliere ich  nämlich auch und wollte mal sehen, wie der Rahmen dann so wirkt
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du ja auch noch deine eigene Größe verraten (gern auch per PN), dass ich mich nicht ganz vertue
> 
> ...



na klar, gerne 
Ich bin 1,92 cm und mit 130er Vorbau iss der 21er perfekt
mfg lgf


----------



## fietskrokodil (15. April 2011)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> Ich fahre übrigens auch ein TA Stoker in 21". Allerdings mag ich's lieber etwas sportlicher (mit Flatbar, Negativ-Vorbau und mittlerweile SLR XP):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



top kulisse für das rad


----------



## fietskrokodil (17. April 2011)

und jetzt endlich auch mal ein Bild im Genutzt-Zustand


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. April 2011)

mein neues Altes..... 
neu = rot = wie vorher 
(es gab ein Problem mit einer Schweißnaht -> neuer Rahmen )

heute zur Abwechslung ein kleines Fotoshooting gemacht
(zum biken gehen war leider die Zeit zu knapp und ich musste fototechnisch eh noch was testen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (22. April 2011)

Rahmen getauscht? War Transalp schneller als erwartet?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. April 2011)

jep getauscht ! 
ging super schnell, ich musste nur die normale Zeit für die Pulverbeschichtung warten
Gestern dann die erste Pfälzerwald Runde damit gefahren


----------



## rmfausi (23. April 2011)

Dann könnten wir bald die HT Ausfahrt nachholen. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Lollek_303 (23. April 2011)

Ich hab auch nochmal 2 neue Bildchen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. April 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir bald die HT Ausfahrt nachholen.



aber klar doch !  


mal noch ein Bildchen nachschieb......


----------



## buxkopf (28. April 2011)

Magura Menja 2011 white for my second Transalp, using with 9 bars  is perfect.

the question is black or white  ???





finaly, the white 





good ride


----------



## ChrisBochum (28. April 2011)

good choice,looks nice.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. April 2011)

Bergsteigen:
Gabel abgesenkt auf 110mm, Joplin ausgefahren.





Trailsurfen:
Gabel ausgefahren auf 150mm, Joplin abgesenkt.

Ich habe, dadurch dass ich mir einen Freerider bestellt habe, mein Transalp nun auf Trailbike umgebaut. Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere erinnern:





Die 2-fach Kurbel habe ich durch eine 3-fach ersetzt.
Die Kettenführung ist entfallen.
Die SR Suntour Durolux 120-160 wurde durch eine Rock Shox Sektor 110-150 U-turn ersetzt.
Der 50mm Vorbau wurde durch einen 90mm Vorbau ersetzt. Wobei ich das Gefühl habe, dass ein 65 oder 70mm Vorbau für meinen Aufbau sinniger wäre. Bergauf macht sich der lange Vorbau zwar positiv bemerkbar, Bergab und auf den Trails vermisse ich hingegen etwas an Spritzigkeit.
Die Plattformpedale wurden gegen Klickpedale getauscht.. Mannmann, war das eine Umstellung. Aber nicht schlecht. War eigentlich nie ein Freund von Klickies. Auf diesem Bike machen sie aber Sinn. Auf dem Freerider werd ich sowas definitiv nicht montieren.
Die Reifenwahl hat sich verändert.
Ein Flaschenhalter ist montiert


----------



## Lollek_303 (28. April 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus...  vor allem bei der Sattelstütze werde ich richtig neidig...!!!...will auch so eine aber die sind noch zu teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. April 2011)

www.bike-components.de hat die RS Reverb grad im Angebot für 209 Eus.... Die werde ich wahrscheinlich für den Freerider noch bestellen.


----------



## Lollek_303 (28. April 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> www.bike-components.de hat die RS Reverb grad im Angebot für 209 Eus.... Die werde ich wahrscheinlich für den Freerider noch bestellen.



Hab heute erst ein Garmin Etrex bestellt...meine Frau sollte ich erst mal nicht mehr auf Bike-Investitionen ansprechen


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. April 2011)

kenn ich


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

Aufbau Edit: Hab wieder den 50er Vorbau dran. Der fühlt sich auf den Trails einfach deutlich besser an. Die Bergaufpassagen lassen sich auch verhältnismässig gut bewältigen. Vielleicht, aber auch nur ganz vielleicht, hol ich mir dann doch irgendwann mal einen 65 oder 70mm Vorbau. Wobei der 50er echt gut kommt.


----------



## KaiKaisen (14. Mai 2011)

So hier mal das bike meiner Freundin.
Ist noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juni 2011)

ein paar Updates
neue Reifen, Sektor auf 150mm umgebaut und auf 2x9 (20/36/Syntace Grinder) umgerüstet wobei das 20er für die hiesigen Mittelgebirgshügel wieder gegen das 22er getauscht wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (1. Juni 2011)

Hi Björn,
die Sektor auf 150mm? Ist das nur Spacer raus? Dann kann man auch bestimmt die Dualposition Einheit aus der Revelation einbauen, oder?

Gruss Rainer


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juni 2011)

*gelöscht da doppelt*


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juni 2011)

ja das ist nur ein Spacer der rauskommt und da ich die Gabel eh auf hatte um sie zu schmieren, bot sich das an  
Allerdings merke ich ehrlich gesagt keinen nenneswerten Unterschied gegenüber den 140mm vorher auch keinerlei negative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Da ist die Umstellung von den NN auf die FA spürbarer 
Ob die Dual Position Einheit reinpasst weiß ich nicht, könnte aber gut sein da ja viele Bauteile der beiden Gabeln gleich sind. 
Aber ob sich das preislich tatsächlich lohnt, insbesondere wenn man die dann wegfallende Garantie gedanklich mit einbezieht ???
Denn man müsste das komplette Innenleben der linken (Luft) Seite tauschen und das ja alles als Ersatzteil kaufen. Und die Solo Air geht erstaunlich gut !
Von den nur zwei Positionen bin ich auch nicht überzeugt. Das halte ich für einen Rückschritt, bei RS wie auch bei Fox !
Ich merke es am Fully mit der U-Turn, da bleibe ich, wenn ich das überhaupt mal nutze, meist irgendwo in der Mitte. Ganz runter mache ich das nie.


----------



## Poveretto (2. Juni 2011)

Mein Spielzeug: *http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...1889209/Products/04070/SubProducts/04070-0001*
* Transalp Signature Team 21,5"
*

Federgabel DT Swiss EXM 150mm / Shimano XT Komplett 3x10fach / DT Swiss XM180 / DT Swiss M1600 Disc /  Avid Elixir CR (vorne 203 hinten 185) Kurbel mit 180mm.

Gewicht mit Pedalen (Shimano XTR), Flaschenkäfig, Fahrradklingel (!) und Luftpumpe, aber ohne Navi: 13,5 kg.


----------



## Lollek_303 (2. Juni 2011)

Poveretto schrieb:


> Mein Spielzeug:
> * Transalp Signature Team 21,5"
> *
> 
> ...



Sehr, Sehr, Sehr, Sehr, Seeehhhrrrr Geil...... 
Gefällt mir gut das Rad 
Hatte bis vor 3 Tagen auch einen neuen Rahmen gesucht und bin mehrfach auf der Seite von Transalp hängen geblieben leider war der Preis für den Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer für mich zu hoch (hatte nur ein Budget von ca. 500Euro).
Was ich in der neuen MB gelesen bzw. gesehen habe, kann das sein das Drössiger den gleichen Rahmen verkauft..??? (Model Drössiger MTA 1.3)


----------



## Poveretto (3. Juni 2011)

Lenk- und Sitzwinkel sind unterschiedlich. Ist also  - auch wenn sie sich sehr ähnlich sehen - und in den Rohrlängen übereinstimmen, nicht der gleiche Rahmen.


----------



## nikigraus (7. Juni 2011)

Poveretto schrieb:


> Lenk- und Sitzwinkel sind unterschiedlich. Ist also  - auch wenn sie sich sehr ähnlich sehen - und in den Rohrlängen übereinstimmen, nicht der gleiche Rahmen.



Und, wie fährt sich das Signature so? Bist Du zufrieden?


----------



## Poveretto (7. Juni 2011)

Mir gefällt's. 

Allerdings mein erstes Fully, daher habe ich wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. 

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist gut (dass ich zweimal Pech mit der Gabel hatten, kann man Transalp ja nicht unbedingt ankreiden).  Mit den Dämpfereinstellungen bin ich noch ein wenig am Basteln, so ganz hab' ich die ideale Einstellung noch nicht gefunden. Kurze Schläge werden bei der Gabeln für meinen Geschmack zu wenig weggefedert. 

Bei den Touren die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, hab ich festgestellt, dass das Vorderrad ohne Absenkung beim Bergauf doch ganz schön leicht wird. Man sollte also nicht vergessen, rechtzeitig abzusenken.

Die hydraulische Sattelstütze ist echt ein Plus, noch besser wär's aber mit der Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus.

Ansonsten sind die Komponenten einfach klasse. Schaltet sich butterweich, die Bremsen können brachial, aber sind wohl dossierbar. Also richtig gut, insbesondere wenn ich es mit meinen mechanischen Felgenbremsen am Felt vergleiche.

Also ein durchaus positives Feedback (und gut sieht's auch noch aus).


----------



## nikigraus (7. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für Deine Eindrücke. 
Ich hab's nämlich für meine Freundin ausgesucht und es ist jetzt bestellt. Deshalb hoffe ich es passt dann auch, sonst gibt's Haue ;-)


----------



## Martin.P (8. Juni 2011)

Meine kleine süße ist da
Transalp Stoker Limited 2.0
Ich bin nun 15,6km im Wildpark und in der Stadt gedüßt und habe den Bunny-hob und nen Wheelie angeprobt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ADMlNlSTRATOR (10. Juni 2011)

Martin.P schrieb:


> Meine kleine süße ist da
> Transalp Stoker Limited 2.0
> Ich bin nun 15,6km im Wildpark und in der Stadt gedüßt und habe den Bunny-hob und nen Wheelie angeprobt.



nettes Bike 
möchte mir vll. dass selbe kaufen, kannste schon sagen, ob es sich lohnt, es zu kaufen? Bin an der Kippe zwischen transalp stroker limited 2.0 und poisen zyankali

mfg.ominik


----------



## Martin.P (11. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube du meinst das Stoker Limited 2.0 der Magura Menja Serie oder, da das Preisgefüge sich eher an das Poison orientiert? 
Ich habe das Stoker Limited 2.0 der Magura Durin Serie. Die Unterscheiden sich anscheinend nur von ein paar X9 Komponeten, Bremse und Gabel.

Das ist mein erstes richtiges MTB und mir fehlt da schon der vergleich um etwas zu erzählen und bin bisher ca. 80km gefahren. Ich habe bei einer größe von ca. 182cm, einer Schrittlänge von 82cm, einem Torso von ca. 66cm und einem Gewicht von 90kg(Durchtrainiert), die 19Zoll Version genohmen. Der Größe stimmt so ganz gut. Ich hatte anfangs ein wenig Rückendruck auf den oberen Lenden, aber ich habe den Sattel weit nach hinten versetzt und somit habe ich keine Beschwerden. Ich habe so eine angenehme sportliche Touren position, wenn ich das richtig aufnehme. Werde eventuell mal einen 120iger Vorbau mit einem niedrigen Winkel ausprobieren, habe jetzt einen 110er. Bisher bin ich echt zufrieden mit dem Fahrrad, es wurde zu 100% Korrekt eingestellt. Es läuft ganz gut auf unebendend Weg(Überwigend S0 bisher, aber auch ein wenig S1) oder auf paar netten Hügeln. Auch die Straßentauglichkeit finde ich gut, habe da bisher nichts zu bestanden. Nur an meiner Ausdauer muss ich ziemlich Pfeilen trotz meines jahre langen Krafttrainigs. Die Maxxis Larsen TT Reifen fahren sich bisher über all gut, vor allem  auf der Straße erzeugen sie so ein lautes "Zurren", total lustig, die  Leute hören dann ein und machen frühzeitig platz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Die Transalp24-Menschen sagen dir auch ganz genau mit ihren Erfahrungsschatz, welche Rahmengröße, Vorbau dir warscheinlich am besten passt und du hast ja auch ein 14-Tage Rückgaberecht. Und wie gesagt mir fehlt halt der Vergleich zu anderen Fahrrädern und halt die Erfahrung.

Mfg Martin.P


----------



## AndreMD (13. Juni 2011)

Heute waren wir endlich  mal wieder in Hohenwarthe bei Magdeburg!


----------



## ADMlNlSTRATOR (14. Juni 2011)

Martin.P schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst das Stoker Limited 2.0 der Magura Menja Serie oder, da das Preisgefüge sich eher an das Poison orientiert?
> Ich habe das Stoker Limited 2.0 der Magura Durin Serie. Die Unterscheiden sich anscheinend nur von ein paar X9 Komponeten, Bremse und Gabel.
> 
> 
> Mfg Martin.P



nene, ich hab die Durin Serie gemeint, da ich beim poison ja durch den baukasten auch ne Durin, Elexire CR usw. dranbaun würde...

aba danke für deine ersten eindrücke  werd mich ziemlich sicher fürs transalp entscheiden


----------



## Martin.P (14. Juni 2011)

Also das Fahrrad überzeugt mit seiner Qualität, ich bin jetzt in den Börnster Alpen von Dülmen unterwegs gewesen. Das Fahrrad macht die ganzen Hügel ab und hochfahrten bisher mit. Es macht auch Spass eine richtige Linie zu fahren, um nicht durch jede größere unebenheit einen Schlag ab zu bekommen. Nur mit dem Reifen muss man auf Matsch aufpassen, da die nicht so zu 100% dafür gemacht worden sind^^.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Juni 2011)

Shit happens......

heute mal versucht in einer sehr engen Stelle langsam einen Absatz zu fahren, da dort für einen Hüpfer mit Speed kein Platz ist
Versuch 1 (ohne aufgestellte Kamera) klappte recht gut
Versuch 2 (jetzt mit aufgestellter Kamera) sah dann so aus...












(immerhin gestanden )

Versuch 3 & 4 sahen ähnlich aus 

Versuch 5 (gibt zum Glück keine Bilder) hat mich endlich erlöst das mit dem Selbstauslöser irgendwie fotogen hinzubekommen, denn ich landete mit vollem Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad und hab es ruiniert (derber Achter, Reifen geht nicht mal mehr durch den Hinterbau)


----------



## stiletto (16. Juni 2011)

Hi Björn,
ohh shit! Kannste das Hinterrad wieder richten, oder muß es neu?
Hauptsache Du kannst noch laufen & biken. 

sers,
stiletto


----------



## KaiKaisen (16. Juni 2011)

Huch was ist den da passiert.
Wie kommt da dein Hinterrad so rum? Bremse vorne zu gemacht?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Juni 2011)

@stiletto: zumindest die Felge ist hinüber, da aber auch noch min ein Lager in der Nabe verschlissen ist (Laufradsatz ist von ~2004), wird es eine "größere" Sache  

@Kai: man muss leider bremsen u.a. da es sehr steil und eng mit einer Felsdurchfahrt weitergeht. Etwas, das auf den Bildern nicht so herauskommt. Aber schon die Anfahrt (Bild1) hat ca 15% Gefälle dann kommt der ca 35cm hohe Absatz an der Wurzel und ab da geht es mit 25-30% Gefälle weiter....und wenn man dann noch extra langsam macht damit die Kamera endlich auslöst, dann geht es eben schief  
wenn man flüssig durch fährt klappt es ja 
Letztendlich bin ich wie in Bild3 abgestiegen, aber der Schuh fand im abschüssigen Waldboden keinen Halt und ich bin rückwärts umgekippt und blöderweise auf das hinter mir liegende Hinterrad gefallen.

aus einer anderen Perspektive sieht die Stelle so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (17. Juni 2011)

einmal einpacken:




und ab die post:


----------



## Diamondbacker (20. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen,

habe ja versprochen Bilder von meinem Signature einzustellen.
Magura Thor Gabel mit 140mm und Qia-Hebeltuning mit 150mm am Hinterbau.
Nach meinen Unfall gab es einen neuen Race-Face Lenker und Vorbau.
Den XM-180 Dämpfer hat DT-Swiss kostenlos repariert. 
Gestern gab es eine kleine 40km Schietwetter.-Matschrunde.
So muß dann ein MTB aussehen!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2011)

schöne farbe !!!!


----------



## buxkopf (17. Juli 2011)

my blue: update 07-2011, Ritchey Pro Carbon fork






Viel spass ^^


----------



## butcher1995 (17. Juli 2011)

gefällt mir


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (17. Juli 2011)

starrgabel....was sonst?!  herrlich....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buxkopf (17. Juli 2011)

rigid starrgabel Ritchey fur my two Transalp MTB ^^

Viel Viel Viel spass


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (17. Juli 2011)

...spass muss sein...! sport frei Freunde der Sonne....


----------



## krysheri (18. Juli 2011)

MonkeyButPowder schrieb:


> starrgabel....was sonst?!  herrlich....!


So ist es


----------



## buxkopf (20. Juli 2011)

in what size using you the Big-Apple ??? 2 / 2.15 / 2.35 ???


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (20. Juli 2011)

...herrlich.....24,7 Grad, bewölkt und noch kein Regen!.....kleine Aussicht vom Schloß Babelsberg auf die Glienicker Brücke.......schöne Kulturlandschaft auf meiner geliebten Hausrunde in Babels"(mountain)"..........und Freunde der Sonne...durchhalten!


----------



## krysheri (21. Juli 2011)

buxkopf schrieb:


> in what size using you the Big-Apple ??? 2 / 2.15 / 2.35 ???


These are 2.35" on flow rim (width 61mm and height 58mm). 



MonkeyButPowder schrieb:


> ...herrlich.....24,7 Grad, bewölkt und noch kein Regen!.....kleine Aussicht vom Schloß Babelsberg auf die Glienicker Brücke.......schöne Kulturlandschaft auf meiner geliebten Hausrunde in Babels"(mountain)"..........und Freunde der Sonne...durchhalten!


Schöne Aussicht Was ist mit der Maxxis Aufschrift passiert? Und kannst du mir bitte sagen welche Schutzbleche du da drauf hast?


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (21. Juli 2011)

>>>[Schöne Aussicht Was ist mit der Maxxis Aufschrift passiert? Und kannst du mir bitte sagen welche Schutzbleche du da drauf hast?]<<<


Die Maxxisaufschrift ist auf der anderen seite der reifen?!........

Die schutzbleche sind von zefal (hier mal nen link....http://www.zefal.com/zefal/produit.php?key=244&www=de&PHPSESSID=577b9f68774a8131a787f97a754e76c0) Ich habe die dinger über ebay geordert. Es gibt aber im internet nen händler "Fahrradchopperzubehör" da sind sie preisgünstiger. .......Die schutzbleche von zefal sind für vorder- und hinterräder geeignet. Hinten habe ich noch ein zurechtgeschnittenes vorderschutzblech von hebie......damit das rad voll abgedeckt ist. Habe bisher nach 700km noch keine probleme damit gehabt. ca. dreimal die schrauben nachgezogen und die bleche justiert.....Die "bleche" sind vollkommen aus plastik, die verbindungsschellen zum rahmen auch(funktioniert wie ne schlauchschelle). Da bei mir die kurzen schellen passten, habe ich die längeren als reserve.


----------



## krysheri (21. Juli 2011)

MonkeyButPowder schrieb:


> >>>[Schöne Aussicht Was ist mit der Maxxis Aufschrift passiert? Und kannst du mir bitte sagen welche Schutzbleche du da drauf hast?]<<<
> 
> 
> Die Maxxisaufschrift ist auf der anderen seite der reifen?!........
> ...


bigTHX  Wird Zeit so was mal anzuschaffen. 

Grund: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und einmal noch durch die Waschanlage  bitte


----------



## eraser2704 (23. Juli 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder meines Stoker.


----------



## buxkopf (23. Juli 2011)

nice pictures


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (25. Juli 2011)

@ eraser2704 
Darf ich fragen wo die Bilder gemacht wurden..???....sehr schöne Bilder..!!!


----------



## shibby68 (1. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Summitrider. 

2 Runden gedreht, einfach nur klasse und super Service von Seiten Transalp24. 
Sobald das Wetter wieder etwas mitspielt gibt es ein paar Bilder in freier Wildbahn.

Gruß
shibby


----------



## rmfausi (1. August 2011)

Hallo shibby68,
war das ein Komplettrad? Welche Farbe hat der Rahmen, ist er matt oder glänzend? Das Rad gefällt mir, wenn auch schwarz eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Flabes (1. August 2011)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. August 2011)

@shibby68: gewagte Farbe 
ist der Vorbau nicht ein wenig lang ?
bei mir werden die mittlerweile immer kürzer 

@Flabes:


----------



## shibby68 (2. August 2011)

jupp farbe war bewusst so "gewagt". alle bisherigen bikes waren schwarz oder grau da musste das mal sein. ich mags, bissl farbe im wald kann nicht schaden. 
vorbau ist 90mm, find das gut so aber da testet man ja eh gerne rum 
@rmfausi 
das rad wird bei transalp24 kostenlos gepulvert (in dem fall glänzend) und die anbauteile habe ich mir nach meinen wünschen + empfehlungen von ta zusammengestellt. 
ist so etwas individueller als nen "standardrad" und das wichtigste: es rockt!!!


----------



## eraser2704 (2. August 2011)

Hallo Lollek,

die Bilder sind alle in der Region um Bischofshofen entstanden, ca. 60 km südlich von Salzburg. Bin seit Anfang des Jahres beruflich dort unterwegs


----------



## shibby68 (2. August 2011)




----------



## rmfausi (4. August 2011)

Hallo an alle,
jetzt will ich auch mal wieder. Mit neuem Lenker und neuer Gabel.









Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (5. August 2011)

Gefällt recht gut. Die Aufkleber wollte ich auch haben aber die haben sie einfach nicht mitgeschickt und auf Anfragen nicht reagiert :-(


----------



## Lollek_303 (5. August 2011)

eraser2704 schrieb:


> Hallo Lollek,
> 
> die Bilder sind alle in der Region um Bischofshofen entstanden, ca. 60 km südlich von Salzburg. Bin seit Anfang des Jahres beruflich dort unterwegs



Sehr schön....
Ich schaffe es beruflich in der Ecke leider nur bis Rosenheim, Traunstein...aber auch eine sehr schöne Gegend da unten  
muss demnächst mal versuchen einen Urlaubstag an meine Tour zu hängen.


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (6. August 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Bild vom Team SL Rahmen in 17 Zoll der ungefähr meine Größe hat (178cm, Schrittlänge: 83) Ich hab zur Zeit einen älteren Transalp Rahmen in 19 Zoll (Der ohne Absenkung des Oberrohrs) von 2008 und mir ist zu wenig Schrittfreiheit. Ich denke 18 Zoll wäre perfekt, den gibt es ja leider nicht, daher überlege ich, ob ein Wechsel zum 17Zoll OK wäre.
Sitzposition will ich auch nicht zu sportlich, da ich sonst Nackenschmerzen bekomme, Lenker auf Sattelhöhe oder knapp drüber wäre ideal und da ist die Befürchtung, dass die Überhöhung bei 17 Zoll zu groß wäre.


----------



## buxkopf (7. August 2011)

hello from Chamonix Mont-Blanc (french Alp) with my Blue Transalp  

Gletscher Bionnassay, oben Mont-Blanc ^4810m






Alpine Landschaft 






Col des Posettes, ^1997m


----------



## Lollek_303 (7. August 2011)

buxkopf schrieb:


> hello from Chamonix Mont-Blanc (french Alp) with my Blue Transalp
> Alpine Landschaft



Very nice pictures , please more of it ..!!!
Greetings Olli


----------



## krysheri (8. August 2011)

*tres jolie 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buxkopf (8. August 2011)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> Very nice pictures



pictures from this days...

Croix de Lognan ^1972m










Chalet Argentière ^2032m





Ankunft zu Gletscher ^2150m


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. August 2011)

Generationentreffen 
oder Stahl vs. Alu
oder 85mm vs. 150mm
oder gelb vs. rot
oder 1993 vs. 2010


----------



## buxkopf (15. August 2011)

meine Black mit eine *Laufradsätze test* Crank Brother Cobalt3 red/black, für 3 Wochen 

Für 2012, zögere ich mit neuen MAVIC Crossmax SLR _20 strahlen_... und die Cobalt3.


----------



## ***SYD*** (17. August 2011)

Dann will ich auch kurz mein Low-Budget-Projekt hier vorstellen, LB deswegen weil ich wieder Lust auf ein HT hatte und die meisten Teile noch in der Garage lagen. Der Rahmen ist gestern gekommen 

Details:

Rahmen: Transalp Team SL 17" mit Acros Ai-03
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon Gold TK 100mm
Kurbel: Race Face Ride XC ISIS 22/32/44
Innenlager: SKF BXC-600 MTB ISIS
Bremsen: Hayes HFX-9 XC 160/203
Lenker: Truvativ LE OS Riser
Vorbau: Truvativ XR 3D OS
Sattel: WTB Speed V Comp
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS 400mm 25mm Offset
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: SLX FD-M660
Schalthebel: Deore
Laufräder: Sun S.O.S.
Reifen: WTB Moto Raptor 2.24

Davon neu gekauft: Rahmen, Gabel, Innenlager, Sattelstütze und letztendlich noch der SLX Umwerfer weil mein alter Deore ums verrecken nicht richtig wollte

Auch nochmal ein dickes Lob an Arne Reising, der mir alle Fragen kompetent und schnell per E-Mail beantwortete.

Ich finde das Rad ganz stimmig und fahren tut es sich wirklich hervorragend Bin froh das ich 17" genommen hab bei 176cm u. 83cm SL.


----------



## Hilb (17. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Ich möchte mir ein Transalp Stoker Limited 4.0 kaufen und weiß nicht welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll. Bisher bin ich 18" gefahren, gibt es ja leider nicht bei Transalp. Bin 1,75 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 80cm. soll ich nun 17" oder 19" nehmen. Was fahrt ihr denn so.


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. August 2011)

frag am besten bei ta24 selbst nach, die wissen das am besten. so hab ich es auch gemacht. die beratung bei ta24 ist dahingehend echt top!


----------



## ***SYD*** (18. August 2011)

Hilb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.
> Ich möchte mir ein Transalp Stoker Limited 4.0 kaufen und weiß nicht welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll. Bisher bin ich 18" gefahren, gibt es ja leider nicht bei Transalp. Bin 1,75 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 80cm. soll ich nun 17" oder 19" nehmen. Was fahrt ihr denn so.



19" wird wohl ein wenig knapp, mit 80cm SL kannst du kaum vernünftig stehen bei 750mm Überstandhöhe.


----------



## gabcon (19. September 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Seit Samstag ist der Rahmentausch vollzogen und Frankenstein Jr. "Black Rohloff" ist endlich komplett:
> 
> ...





Alder das sind eindeutig technik-freak beine- und keine Radler beine lol 
Aber dat radl sieht geil aus. leg mir auch einen trasnsalp zu, demnächst.


----------



## AndreMD (4. Oktober 2011)

So ein Paar neue Update´s 

Easton EC70 XC Risebar
Easton EC90 Zero
Selle Italia SLR XC
Procraft Superlite
Procraft PRC Sattelklemme 
XLC Pro SL
Tune WasserTräger Uni 
und ne neue Aheadkappe + roter Alu schraube von Syntace (Litecap)






jetzt nur noch neue pellen drauf ( hinten rara 2.1 vorne roro 2.25 + xxlight ) und neuen vorbau
denn ist alles schick!


----------



## franky_c (7. Oktober 2011)

Mal eine Frage... 

Hat jemand vielleicht ein Rad, das in einer der angebotenen Dormant Farben... (Am besten Apple Green oder Fire Red...) 

würde mich mal brennend interessieren, wie das aussieht...

Bin ein wenig ratlos, da es keine weißen Gabeln mehr gibt und ich nicht soooo überzeugt von einer schwarz matt/schwarz glänzend (Gabel) Kombi bin.... 

kann man theoretisch auch mit der lackierei (welche auch immer das ist) eine etwas knalligere Farbe als die angebotenen auswählen??? Ich denke da nur mal an die Rahmen von Intense, die schon echt geile Farben haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Oktober 2011)

franky_c schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage...
> 
> Hat jemand vielleicht ein Rad, das in einer der angebotenen Dormant Farben... (Am besten Apple Green oder Fire Red...)
> 
> ...



du hast doch die Auswahl zwischen super vielen RAL Farbtönen
Farbkarte hernehmen, auswählen und bestellen
Marzocchi hat übrigens weiße Gabeln, Rockshox auch

das hier ist RAL3000 (wenn auch mit schwarzer Gabel )


----------



## franky_c (7. Oktober 2011)

naja, das mit den Gabeln ist schon klar 

wenn nur TA keine weißen mehr auf Lager hat, nützt das wenig :-(
und selbst kaufen ist leider keine OPtion.... (ausser du kennst jmd. der eine eine Reba Rl oder Menja für 200 Euro abgibt ;-) 

Zu den RAL-Farben... ja da bin ich ein bisschen eigen... eine "Standard-Farbe" ist mir zu langweilig, da kann ich auch den matt/eloxierten Rahmen nehmen... 
Ich hätte halt gerne eine Lack, der ein bisschen "in die Tiefe geht" also nicht ganz so 0815 aussieht und das scheinen so ein bisschen die Dormantfarben zu sein...

so in der art wäre schön (auch wenn das wieder spezialfarben sind...) aber die richtung isses ;-)

http://thefixbikes.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/cr-tracervp1.jpg

http://twentynineinches.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/tracer29.jpg

vielleicht könnte ich ja auch mit fire red leben, wenn es ca sooo aussehen würde...
http://www.effendibikes.de/Bilder/Effendi/DSC_5390.jpg
(also nur die farbe... nicht das rad ;-) ) 


p.S. danke auf jeden Fall für die Fotos, zumindest erweitert das meine Vorstellungskraft!!!


p.p.s. ist deine Sattelstütze eigtl glänzend????


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Oktober 2011)

Die Sattelstütze ist eine normale Syntace Alu P6, schwarzes Elox halt und eher Richtung seidenmatt
die Reflexionen kommen vom verwendeten Blitz 

Für solche ausgefallenen Farben solltest du dir wirklich eine RAL Farbkarte besorgen um das richtig beurteilen zu können. Am besten bei Sonnenlicht und nicht bei Kunstlicht
Eine Beurteilung anhand von Computerbildchen führt mit Sicherheit zu einem falschen Ergebnis. Das geht mit der Bildbearbeitung los und hört mit der Farb Kalibrierung der Monitore auf. Gerade letztes führt beim gleichen Bild auf verschiedenen Monitoren meist zu unterschiedlichen Eindrücken. Die wenigsten sitzen an korrekt kalibrierten Bildschirmen und betrachten entsprechend richtig bearbeitete Bilder. Ganz übel sind in der Beziehung Laptop Monitore.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Der Team SL Rahmen eignet sich auch für ein Stadt-MTB. Und als Zugmaschine. Und für die Rohloff Speedhub...  


















PS: Die RS Revelation kommt nächstes Jahr in den Ruhestand, die ist einfach fertig. Die 100mm Tora TK (derzeit im MTB) ist dann für den Stadtbetrieb adäquater...


----------



## lone_wolf (21. Oktober 2011)

buxkopf schrieb:


> rigid starrgabel Ritchey fur my two Transalp MTB ^^
> 
> Viel Viel Viel spass


The blue one looks extremely beautiful! How is that fork compared to the WCS fork?
Your "black beauty" with the Crank Brothers Wheelset looks even better - seen as a complete bike. Would even look better with the straight fork from the blue one.

Enjoy your bikes!


----------



## buxkopf (22. Oktober 2011)

thank you for you message.

I reserve the PRO fork for hard/moutain terrain (affraid to broken the WCS with carbon pivot) the PRO fork have a aluminium pivot, I use also this bike for wet and Mud condition

I reserve the WCS fork for rolling/easy terrain, and dry condition.

At this moment I have DT SWISS TRICON 1550 at my black, I am not happy with the CB cobalt.

my blue ^^ with Mavic Crossmax ST


----------



## Mithras (23. Oktober 2011)

Das Transalp Signature ist zwar nicht meins, sondern das Radon im Hintergrund. 

Bin das Transalp aber auch mal auf ner Tour gefahren, schon ein echt wendiges Teil, auch die von Haus aus verbauten DT-Swiss Federelemente sprechen klasse an!


----------



## lone_wolf (29. Oktober 2011)

Gehöre jetzt auch zu den glücklichen und sehr zufriedenen Transalp Besitzern und Nutzern - der Hammer ist das neue 3D-Schaltauge, super präzises und knackiges Schalten!





Reizen würde mich noch die Ritchey Carbon Pro Starrgabel vom blauen Transalp von buxkopf...


----------



## rmfausi (29. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir gut das Rad. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (31. Oktober 2011)

Optisch der Hammer, aber Steigungen >20% stell ich mir damit nicht sonderlich spaßig vor...


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (1. November 2011)

Noch eins von 2007 









Sorry für schlechte Bildqualität


----------



## lone_wolf (1. November 2011)

Klasse Wetter heute! War auch unterwegs...


----------



## BarneyOnFire (7. November 2011)

Von gestern:





Hab damit gleich mal meinen Höhenmeterrekord dieses Jahr gesprengt


----------



## nikigraus (12. November 2011)

Custom Signature Team AM 3.0 in Royal Grün
Metallic


----------



## Tshikey (12. November 2011)

nikigraus schrieb:


> Custom Signature Team AM 3.0 in Royal Grün
> Metallic



schönes panorama, leider recht klein dein pic, ist das der rahmen in "s"? danke vorab,
 tshikey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikigraus (12. November 2011)

Hallo Tshikey 

Nein, der Rahmen ist in M


----------



## buxkopf (12. November 2011)

nikigraus schrieb:


> Custom Signature Team AM 3.0 in Royal Grün
> Metallic


----------



## Yatahaze (12. November 2011)

Nach langem Mitlesen hab ich mich heute nach Fertigstellung meines Summitrider-Aufbaus mal angemeldet. Danke für die vielen Anregungen und Tips!!
Die Bremsleitung der hinteren Julie HP muss noch gekürzt und die Bremse entlüftet werden, aber ansonsten steht es soweit.

Die Farbe ist RAL 7031 Blaugrau - matt gepulvert. Netterweise hab ich den Steuersatz in Gold/Orange eloxiert bekommen.


----------



## rmfausi (12. November 2011)

Hi,
sieht gut aus. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass mit dem Rad, genauso wie es mir Spass macht damit zu fahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. November 2011)

wuuhaaaaa,

äusserst hübsch anzusehen, das ratt!! sehr schön!


----------



## Yatahaze (13. November 2011)

Dankesehr! Freut mich, sowas vom Besitzer des zweitschönsten Summitriders zu hören


----------



## BarneyOnFire (13. November 2011)

Sieht echt gut aus. Diese Farbkombination ist schön dezent,aber  vor allem die weißen Felgen machen echt was her!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. November 2011)

sieht gut aus !
ich bin hier leider raus.....


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. November 2011)

Yatahaze schrieb:


> Dankesehr! Freut mich, sowas vom Besitzer des zweitschönsten Summitriders zu hören




 schön gesagt....
sachma, welches cockpit hasdn da verbaut?


hoffe nur, dass ich nicht auch bald raus bin. so wie der björn....


----------



## rmfausi (13. November 2011)

Meine 2. Chance kommt diese Woche mit der Post. Dann werde ich sehen was passiert.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. November 2011)

ich drücke euch die Daumen, ich selbst habe ja einen adäquaten Ersatz gefunden


----------



## Fridosw (14. November 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> hoffe nur, dass ich nicht auch bald raus bin. so wie der björn....


 



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> sieht gut aus !
> ich bin hier leider raus.....


 


Habt Ihr spezielle Probleme mit eurem Rahmen ???
Frag nur, weil ich grad am suchen bin, um mir ein nettes HT zum vorhandenen Fully aufzubauen.

Gern auch als PN.


----------



## Yatahaze (14. November 2011)

Vorbau ist ein 60mm Truvativ AKA, der Lenker ist noch vom alten Bike, also ein Ritchey Comp Riser, 57mm schätze ich. Der wird wohl gegen was breiteres ausgetauscht demnächst. Die Spacer sind von Sixpack.

@Bjoern: Warum ist die rote Liebe Geschichte?


----------



## stiletto (14. November 2011)

Yatahaze schrieb:


> Vorbau ist ein 60mm Truvativ AKA, der Lenker ist noch vom alten Bike, also ein Ritchey Comp Riser, 57mm schätze ich. Der wird wohl gegen was breiteres ausgetauscht demnächst. Die Spacer sind von Sixpack.
> 
> @Bjoern: Warum ist die rote Liebe Geschichte?



Björn, würde mich auch brennend interessieren!
thx und grüße,

stiletto


----------



## nickschonweg (16. November 2011)

Hier mal mein Teil. Gestern angekommen.


----------



## nickschonweg (16. November 2011)

So jetzt aber noch einmal mit Bild...


----------



## Yatahaze (16. November 2011)

Geeeeiiiile Farbe!


----------



## nickschonweg (16. November 2011)

Danke. Aber da ist nicht mal Farbe drauf. Habs in Alu nur mit Klarlack bestellt. Dachte erst eher das es so kommt wie man Alu erwarten würde. Aber jetzt sieht es eher etwas golden aus. Gefällt mir glatt noch besser. Jetzt kommt noch ne goldene Aheadkappe drauf.
Spart auch noch 200gr an pulverbeschichtung und 40...

Gruß
Nick


----------



## stiletto (16. November 2011)

Hallo nickschonweg,

schönes Bike! Gibt es Einzelheiten dazu?
Viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nickschonweg (16. November 2011)

Klar, das Teil ist mein Traumteil.
Also:
Fully Rahmen von Transalp. Woher auch sonst.
Juicy 7 mit 203/185mm Disk
Trigger X9
Schaltung X9
Umwerfer, Kassette, Kette XT
Kurbel X9
Gabel Magura Durin Race 120mm Steckachse (verdammt steif)
DT Swiss 210mm Dämpfer,
Husselfeld Pedale
Riser Bar, 
SQ-lab 611 Sattel
Mavic Crossride - 6-Loch - Disc Only

Kurz gesagt. Das Teil ist der Hammer. Ich wiege 120kg. und es fährt sich als ob ich 60 wiege. Nachdem mir Herr Reising ein paar Tips gegeben hatte flog das Teil nur noch. Selbst ein Kollege und Patriot (ein Kanadier) kauft sonst Rocky Mountain. Er überlegt nun ein Transalp zu kaufen. Die Farbe hatte ich erst etwas anders eingeschätzt. Alu ohne Pulver lack, nur Klarlack. Dann sah ich das Alu mit leichter natürlicher Patina, und war begeistert. Nun muss ich das Teil erst einmal ran nehmen. Wohne in der Nähe des Schwarzwaldes. Also seid gespannt über weiter Berichte.


----------



## stiletto (20. November 2011)

ja, den Rahmen finde ich auch cool! 
Deine Rahmengröße und Schrittlänge?
Welche Reifen sind drauf und was fährst Du so?
Kannst Du die Tipps mir bitte verraten, evtl über PN?

Viel Spass mit dem Teil!


----------



## nickschonweg (22. November 2011)

Habe Maxis Ardent drauf. Schrittlänge 85cm und Rahmen 17,5".
Vorbau 90mm bei 63 Armlänge.
Nick


----------



## ThaRouman (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
bin neu hier im Forum und möchte gleich mal mein bike vorstellen 

Verbaut wurden:

Rahmen. 19 Zoll
Schaltung: 3x9 komplett SRAM X0
Kurbel: Truvativ NOIR
Felgen: DTSwiss E2200
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation XX Dual Position
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch RT3
Lenker: 3T Eryx Team Carbon
Sattelstütze: Bontrager RXL Carbon
Bremsen: Hayes Stroker Trail v:203 h:180
Vorbau: Truvativ 90mm/5°
Steuersatz: Acros Ai-03
Reifen: Conti Baron 2.3

Bin ganz stolz auf das Teil


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Dezember 2011)

schick schick.....


----------



## rmfausi (3. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Rad, aber müssen die Hörnchen so gross am Rad sein? 

Welche Laufräder/Felgen sind das? DT Swiss E2xxx?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThaRouman (3. Dezember 2011)

@rmfausi: Jap, das sind DTSwiss E2200er Laufräder.
Die Hörner stören mich auch ein wenig. Aber bin noch nicht in den Bikeladen gekommen um mir kleine zu besorgen 

mfg


----------



## Istanbike (4. Dezember 2011)




----------



## rmfausi (4. Dezember 2011)

@Istanbike
Willkommen im Summitrider Club. War das ein Komplettrad oder ein Eigenaufbau? Mir gefällts.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## flyingcruiser (4. Dezember 2011)

Istanbike schrieb:


>


----------



## buxkopf (5. Dezember 2011)

my Blue for Cross-Moutain, 3000kms since 14 month, with news *DT SWISS Tricon 1550* , best wheel and very happy for my use


----------



## Istanbike (5. Dezember 2011)

@rmfausi

Danke dir,

Es ist ein Komplettbike mit ein paar Extra Würstchen wie Bremsscheibe, Reifen und Kurbel. Mir gefaellts auch gut  Vor allem die Geometrie und das sitzen "Im Bike" ist 
besser als ich gedacht hab.


----------



## DerAal (6. Dezember 2011)

Wow, da sieht man mal wie schöner Rahmen wirklich ist. Wieso müssen Produktbilder immer so verfälscht sein? 
Ich finde auf der HP kommt das Rad optisch nich so toll rüber...

Gefällt mir das Rad, im Januar werd ich das Geld wohl auch zusammen haben und dann muss nur noch der Frühling kommen


----------



## Istanbike (7. Dezember 2011)




----------



## DerAal (7. Dezember 2011)

Istanbike schrieb:


>



Leerer Beitrag?


----------



## flyingcruiser (7. Dezember 2011)

Istanbike schrieb:


>





DerAal schrieb:


> Leerer Beitrag?


bilder einfügen ist ganz schön anspruchsvoll...

@Istanbike: Testbereich:  bilder einfügen - letzter versuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Istanbike (7. Dezember 2011)

Weltklasse


----------



## rmfausi (15. Dezember 2011)

Mein Transalp Summitrider 2.0 (nach Rahmentausch), mit neuen Laufrädern.
Die Reifen und Bremsleitungen werden noch überarbeitet/angepasst.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Istanbike (15. Dezember 2011)

@rmfausi
Sehr schönes Geraet, darf ich fragen was mit dem Rahmen passiert ist?


----------



## rmfausi (15. Dezember 2011)

Hi Istanbike,
das was bei den anderen auch passiert ist, Riss am Sattelrohr über der Verstärkung und ein Riss an der Längsnaht der Verstärkung. Der Rahmen wurde dann problemlos seitens Transalp getauscht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Dezember 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Istanbike,
> das was bei den anderen auch passiert ist, Riss am Sattelrohr über der Verstärkung und ein Riss an der Längsnaht der Verstärkung. Der Rahmen wurde dann problemlos seitens Transalp getauscht.



ich drücke dir auch hier die Daumen dass der Rahmen nun hält 
allerdings habe ich da leider so meine Zweifel.....
auf der HP sind zwar die neuen 2012er Rahmen, aber der Summitrider ist nicht (mehr) dabei
Bin mal gespannt ob es davon eine neue überarbeitete Version geben wird


----------



## Istanbike (25. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Isar2 (3. Januar 2012)

shibby68 schrieb:


>



Hi, welche RAL Farbnummer hat das Bike ??

MfG, Isar2


----------



## Chrischnakk (10. Januar 2012)

Stoker 3 in 21" RAL3020 verkehrsrot 
wie gemacht für den Herbst


----------



## dupree (10. Januar 2012)

Transalp Stroker in "schönster" Natur....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Januar 2012)

ziemlich trostlos


----------



## Fridosw (12. Januar 2012)

Hi dupree, ist das beim KW Boxberg ?



dupree schrieb:


> Transalp Stroker in "schönster" Natur....


----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2012)

....transalp "pearl"


----------



## dupree (15. Januar 2012)

Fridosw schrieb:


> Hi dupree, ist das beim KW Boxberg ?



..ja genau. War mal wieder auf Heimaturlaub...


----------



## rmfausi (29. Januar 2012)

Hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Summitrider. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Januar 2012)

ist immer noch ein schöner Rahmen 
die Reifenkombi ist.....extravagant !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (29. Januar 2012)

Ja mit meiner Reifenwahl bin ich aber sowas von zufrieden, ich finds einfach . Das Sumpfdingens macht genau das was es soll, nämlich auf feuchtem Boden, nassem Laub und Matsch: Grippen!! Hinten was schnelles für 'nen schnellen Uphill zum nächsten Trail. Bergab ist der NN am Hinterrad naja sagen wir mal brauchbar. Der MKII ist aber besser, doch der NN bleibt am HR drauf bis er runter ist. 

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Sehe gerade : in freudiger Erwartung.... ???


----------



## Istanbike (29. Januar 2012)




----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Januar 2012)

die wiese sieht ja aus wie sau!!!


----------



## Istanbike (30. Januar 2012)

Bei 20 Mio. Einwohnern nimmt es die Stadt nicht mehr so genau 
Ausserdem sind im Hintergrund die wunderschönen Prinzessinnen Inseln,
da darf man den Müll ruhig mal übersehen, nicht wahr?!


----------



## Guerill0 (30. Januar 2012)

Sind mittlerweile schon 7 Mio Griechen da, oder hatte Istanbul bis vor kurzem nicht noch 13 Mio Einwohner? 

Auf jeden Fall sehr cooles Bild und schönes Bike, das ich mir um ein Haar auch geholt hätte...


----------



## Istanbike (31. Januar 2012)

Die Griechen waren schon immer hier 
13Mio. reicht schon lange nicht mehr. Finde das Bike auch Klasse,
Die Geo ist optimal für mich.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (27. März 2012)

hier noch der alte Rahmen:


----------



## Ridge.Racer (27. März 2012)

Hier der neue Rahmen, ist noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Tomatchen85 (2. April 2012)

Ich hoffe die Galerie wird sich weiter füllen


----------



## cultg (6. April 2012)

y


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (6. April 2012)

Sehr nette Combie diese Sandfarben, eventuell andere Pedale und dann sieht das Gerät doch schon sehr gut aus


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2012)

den hässlichen sattel würd´ich aber tauschen


----------



## rmfausi (12. April 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die mich hier unterstützt haben. Ich sende mein Summitrider Rahmen zurück und verlasse den Kreis der Transalp Piloten. Ich hatte eine tolle Zeit mit dem Rad und viele schöne Erlebnisse. 

Lebt wohl, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Lollek_303 (13. April 2012)

Warum, wenn man fragen darf...??
Das bekannte Rahmen Problem..?



rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die mich hier unterstützt haben. Ich sende mein Summitrider Rahmen zurück und verlasse den Kreis der Transalp Piloten. Ich hatte eine tolle Zeit mit dem Rad und viele schöne Erlebnisse.
> 
> Lebt wohl, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## rmfausi (13. April 2012)

Hallo Lollek_303,
ja das bekannte Problem am Summitrider Rahmen. Tja, Schade.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Promontorium (13. April 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo Lollek_303,
> ja das bekannte Problem am Summitrider Rahmen. Tja, Schade.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Das da wäre???

ERLEDIGT!!!


----------



## AndreMD (13. April 2012)

Hier mal ein neues Pic!


----------



## blutbuche (13. April 2012)

sieht riesig aus


----------



## Sath (14. April 2012)

Hallo an Alle 

Nach Jahrzehnten  des mitlesen, hier mal mein Bike'chen

Transalp Limited 1.0 






Ja, der Sattel ist nach hinten geneigt, aber für mich ist das Bequem so 


LG aus Schriese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel_ZR_Team (30. April 2012)




----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (30. April 2012)

Manuel_ZR_Team schrieb:


>


 

Ich kann das bild nicht sehen!


----------



## Manuel_ZR_Team (30. April 2012)

Hallo

Sorry da is mir ein Fehler unterlaufen! Aber jetzt sollte das Bild zu sehen sein!
Heute angekommen das Signature II AM 1.0 Custom

Bin wohl der erste hier mit dem neuen Signature II


----------



## Sath (1. Mai 2012)

schönes Ding


----------



## rmfausi (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Manuel_ZR_Team,
schönes Rad gefällt mir. Ist der Rahmen gepulvert oder eloxiert? Was wiegt die Kiste fahrfertig? Viel Spass mit dem Rad und keine Risse im Rahmen. Wie du selbst sagst es wird das erste hier im Forum sein.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Manuel_ZR_Team (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Also soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist es gepulvert!
Ich habe gerade 13,17kg gewogen. Mit alten Bärentatzen vom Radon Bike und einem Carbon Flaschenhalter. Denke wenn ich richtige Plattformpedale drauf habe werde ich so auf ca 13,30kg kommen. Muss aber sagen das mir das Gewicht im Verhältnis zu meinem Radon ZR das 11,20kg wiegt leicht vorkommt beim anheben! Da das Bike ja größer ist kommt es einem leichter vor. Mit den Mountain Kings wäre es leichter gewesen.Aja noch vergessen! Es ist vorne ne 200er Bremsscheibe statt ne 180er eingebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiletto (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Manuel,

sehr, sehr Geil! 
Habe schon auf das erste Foto im Forum gewartet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Manuel_ZR_Team (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo am sonnigen Feiertag 

War heute zum ersten mal bissl unterwegs mit dem Signature.


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (1. Mai 2012)

1. das ist eloxiert!
2.: schönes Rad, viel Spass!

3: finde ich 13,xx Kg allgemein sehr schwer, ich habe gerade mein Ambition mit Xt/Xtr Ausstattung, das wiegt 10,3 Kg, das merkt man doch seeeehr, gegen mein altes Zr team!

Der Ra´hmen vom Zr Team wog fast 500 Gramm mehr....sauerei!

aber, ein Zr Team behalte ich, als "Trekkingrad" für weite Strecken, wo ich mal einen Trail einfliessen lasse.


----------



## Manuel_ZR_Team (1. Mai 2012)

Naja man kann ja auch kein Fully mit nem Hardtail vergleichen! 
Wie gesagt mein ZR Race 7.0 wiegt 11,2kg! Und es wurde was gemacht am Gewicht! Andere Kassette, Carbon Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze!

Und wenn ich jetzt mein Radon mit dem Fully vergleiche finde ich das 13kg voll in Ordnung gehen!


----------



## Ronnsen (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle,

hier mal meins in aktueller Ausbaustufe










Grüüüüüße


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2012)

ohne schriftzug wär es schöner ...m.m. ...


----------



## Ridge.Racer (17. Mai 2012)




----------



## rmfausi (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ridge.Racer,
was wiegt die Fuhre? SSP wenn ich richtig sehe. Die Farbe ist recht Schmutz unaufällig.

Mein SSP AM/EN ist bei meinen Fotos.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Ridge.Racer (18. Mai 2012)

@rmfausi
Es wiegt 10,1kg. Mal sehen, vielleicht bekommt das Rad noch eine 140mm Sektor Coil . Dann ist es auch ein SSP fürs gröbere.


----------



## Sath (27. Mai 2012)

Mal nen kleines Update

kommende Woche fliegen noch die Reifen runter und nen Holzfeller 40mm Vorbau kommt dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (27. Mai 2012)

Hi Sath,
ein schwarzes Hardtail auf'm Streinbruch in Schriese kommt immer gut. 
Mal sehen wenn ich auch wieder mit meinem schwarzen HT oben sein kann. Von wo kommst du, wenn man fragen darf?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sath (27. Mai 2012)

Ich komm aus Schriese 

Wenn es meine Arbeitszeiten zulassen bin ich sehr oft da oben


----------



## rmfausi (27. Mai 2012)

Na dann, vielleicht sehen wir uns da oben mal, der Weisse Stein und Ölberg sind auch meine Hausberge. Viel Spass mit dem Rad. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## xp2004 (5. Juni 2012)

Hi,

dann werde ich hier mal fleissig lesen hier  Stehe gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung und habe beim suchen im Web Transalp gefunden. Macht nen soliden Eindruck 
Hardtail MTB Transalp Limited 1.0

Falls ich es erwerbe werde ich auch ein Foto posten.

Nun will ich aber erst mal eure Erfahrungen  lesen und mache mich an die Arbeit.


----------



## stiletto (6. Juni 2012)

Hi,

bestimmt eine gute Wahl! 
Darf man(n) fragen warum das Los auf das Limited und nicht auf das Ambition fiel?


Grüße,
stiletto


----------



## xp2004 (7. Juni 2012)

Hi Stiletto, das A 4 oder 5 für 999 ? Na ja, ich dachte das Preisleistungsverhältniss zu den verbauten Komponenten und zu meinem Budget ist das Beste .


----------



## cultg (7. Juni 2012)

y


----------



## rmfausi (7. Juni 2012)

cultg schrieb:


> Schlecht Wetter Setup



Schlechter Geschmack auch. 

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Bei der Vorlage.


----------



## buxkopf (7. Juni 2012)

my Blue at *Grand-Ballon*, 1424m Höhe, top of Elsass 

new Laufradsatz customs:
naben DTSWISS 240 & 440 
felgen Ritchey WCS,  
32 Speichen DT Swiss white


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiletto (7. Juni 2012)

xp2004 schrieb:


> Hi Stiletto, das A 4 oder 5 für 999 ? Na ja, ich dachte das Preisleistungsverhältniss zu den verbauten Komponenten und zu meinem Budget ist das Beste .




@ xp 2004,
das Limited ist ja auch sehr gut ausgestattet. Mir ging es eigentlich mehr um den Rahmen (ohne Wertung).


----------



## xp2004 (8. Juni 2012)

Um die Geometrie ? Ich bin ein Einsteiger und deshalb frage ich ein wenig.
Ist der besser zu fahren ? Ich fahre viel Strasse, Radwege an der Isar und ein wenig in den Bergen. Auch mal nen Marathon mit nem Singletrail.
Wäre da der Ambition Rahmen besser geeignet ?


----------



## Sath (16. Juni 2012)

Hi

Heute war die 1. Ausfahrt nach den Umbauarbeiten,

Neu ist:
_
- Lenker: Spank 740mm Riser (20mm)
- Vorbau: Hussfelt
- VR Reifen: Michelin Wild Rock'R 2,25 @ 2,0bar
- HR Reifen: Michelin Wild Grip'R 2,25 @ 2,5 bar
- Tr!ckstuff Bremsbeläge ts 830 NG
- Griffe: Ritchey WCS LockOn True Grip_

Die Reifenkombi kann ich nur empfehlen, Mörder Grip in allen Lebenslagen. Und der Grip'R am Hinterrad lässt einen schön, kontrolliert, um Kurven driften. Macht nen Heiden Spaß  

Das Hinterrad passt grad noch so rein in den Rahmen, mehr Breite geht nicht.  

Der Vorbau in Kombi mit dem 740mm Lenker gibt nen komplett neues Fahrgefühl


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Juni 2012)

Sath schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad passt grad noch so rein in den Rahmen, mehr Breite geht nicht.


das ist und bleibt eben ein CC Rahmen....

u.U. siehst du nach ner Weile auch Schleifspuren an den Streben, da sich das HR wie auch der Hinterbau beim Fahren ja auch immer noch etwas verwindet


----------



## Sath (16. Juni 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist und bleibt eben ein CC Rahmen....
> 
> u.U. siehst du nach ner Weile auch Schleifspuren an den Streben, da sich das HR wie auch der Hinterbau beim Fahren ja auch immer noch etwas verwindet



i know, deswegen ist nen neuer Rahmen schon in Arbeit. Muss mich nur noch entscheiden welcher es wird


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (1. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiletto (1. Juli 2012)

finde ich cool 

wie nennt sich die farbe?

grüße,
stiletto


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (1. Juli 2012)

Das nennt sich Blaugrau. RAL 7031. Wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin ob da nicht der Lehrling am Werk war  in natura ist es deutlich olivgrün-grau. Aber mit taugts trotzdem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollek_303 (2. Juli 2012)

Wow... sehr schick..!!!!




3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


>


----------



## Peter Lang (3. Juli 2012)

Also ich find die Farbe super. Es gibt übrigens zweimal blaugrau     http://www.fensterhai.de/ral-fenster-farbe-5008 http://www.fensterhai.de/ral-fenster-farbe-7031

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (3. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich finde sie auch Super. Ich muss mal meinen RAL- Farbfächer raus kramen. Auf'm eifon sehen die Farben wieder anders aus als auf'm Laptopbildschirm ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trexler (4. Juli 2012)

heute eingetroffen mein Ambition Team in dormant apple green






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50686


----------



## DerAal (4. Juli 2012)

Geiles teil  die farbe gefällt mir sehr. Was allerdings nich so schön ist, ist der poplock schalter/hebel und die positionierung des hinteren schnellspanners 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Promontorium (4. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch zur Wahl dieser außerordentlich pornösen Farbe. Sehr sehr schön, wäre exakt auch meine!


----------



## stiletto (4. Juli 2012)

sehr scharf!
hätte mein fully fast in dormant blue bestellt, war aber zu sehr auf dem schwama trip. 
schön dass man immer mehr farbige hier sieht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





viel spass damit,
stiletto


----------



## Scapin (8. Juli 2012)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


>



Hi,
hast mich mit der Farbe echt inspiriert. Wollte das Signature 2 erst in Moosgrün 6005 gänzend pulvern lassen. Dann das Bild gesehen und sofort umbestellt (da waren die drei Wochen Lieferzeit doch mal sinnvoll) in der gleichen Farbe. Bin mal sehr gespannt. Bekomme es nächste Woche.
VG
Scapin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobel (8. Juli 2012)




----------



## dertobel (8. Juli 2012)




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (10. Juli 2012)

Na das freut mich doch Scapin. Jeden Tag ne gute Tat 
Auf das Wartezeit schnell vergeht.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98mute (13. Juli 2012)

sehr schöne Bikes hier,Transalp gefällt mir immer besser.mfg


----------



## pedax (20. Juli 2012)

Mein Baby


----------



## lilarennt (20. Juli 2012)

Jeah, Glückwunsch!


----------



## stiletto (20. Juli 2012)

sehr Schick!


----------



## stiletto (20. Juli 2012)

so, dann will ich mein 2011er, mit 120 mm Federweg mal posten.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/902790





Ohps shit, so war es nicht gedacht. Hat wer nen Tipp?


----------



## ScreamingHand (21. Juli 2012)

stiletto schrieb:


> so, dann will ich mein 2011er, mit 120 mm Federweg mal posten.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/902790
> 
> ...







so geht dat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiletto (21. Juli 2012)

, vielen Dank Dir


----------



## dertobel (1. August 2012)

... leicht modifiziert:


----------



## log11 (2. August 2012)

Hier mal mein TA Stoker auf der Feierabendrunde im Erfurter Umland.


PS: K.A. wie man hier große Bilder einfügt.  sorry


----------



## smmabart (7. August 2012)

Ein wirklich toller Thread hier 
Macht die Auswahl in Sachen Farbe bei Transalp aber nun wirklich nicht einfacher 

Habe heute ein Ambition Team 4.0 bestellt in graphitgrau matt...jetzt heißt es abwarten


----------



## Sook (7. August 2012)

So, dann will ich auch mal ein bisschen Farbe ins Spiel bringen:







Seit März mein Eigen

@smmabart: dann fährt ja bald noch eins im Landkreis rum


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (8. August 2012)

Ei wo isses denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sook (8. August 2012)

Jetzt besser?


----------



## smmabart (8. August 2012)

Sook schrieb:


> Jetzt besser?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 235307



Ja 
Mal eine ganz andere Farbe...
Wo fährst Du denn so rum?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. August 2012)

Sook schrieb:


> Jetzt besser?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 235307


oder gleich so







gewagte Farbe übrigens


----------



## flyingcruiser (10. August 2012)

klaut wenigstens keiner


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. August 2012)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> klaut wenigstens keiner


unter Einfluss von Alkohol und Bewusstseins erweiternde Drogen ist alles möglich


----------



## smmabart (17. August 2012)

So endlich ist es da bzw. ich konnte es heute abholen.
Einmal Transalp Ambition Team in RAL7024 Graphitgrau


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (17. August 2012)

Schöne Farbe. Aber ist das xs? Sieht so winzelig aus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiletto (17. August 2012)

Moin smmabart,

erstmal Glückwunsch & viel Spaß damit!
Aber, sag mal, ist es nicht eher Blau/Blaugrau, oder liegt es an meinem Bildschirm?

sers, stiletto


----------



## GKD (18. August 2012)

Sicher, dass das ein Ambition Team ist und kein Summitrider?


----------



## Lollek_303 (18. August 2012)

GKD schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das ein Ambition Team ist und kein Summitrider?



Ist kein Summitrider... das hat eine andere Verstärkung am Steuerrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (18. August 2012)

Den Summitrider-Rahmen gibt es doch gar nicht (mehr). Habe zumindest keinen auf der HP gefunden!


----------



## smmabart (18. August 2012)

Ja, ich bin sicher, dass es ein Ambition Team ist, aber eben in 16".
Hätte auch 20" nehmen können aber das sieht bei einer Körpergröße von 1,65m doch etwas komisch aus oder? 

Zur Farbe: Hatte auch erwartet das es dunkler ist aber mir gefällt es so sehr gut. Einen Blau-Ton sieht man nur auf dem Bildschirm, in der Realität ist es grau.


----------



## GKD (18. August 2012)




----------



## hoelzi (25. August 2012)

Verkauft


----------



## dvt (27. August 2012)

Hier mal mein Transalp, nachdem ich mein Giant Anthem aufgegeben habe, sind einige Teile ans Transalp gewandert. Vom Fully zum Hardtail...  









P.S.: 9,7kg


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (27. August 2012)

Eines der schönsten Bikes hier!


----------



## Lollek_303 (28. August 2012)

Jep schließe mich an...sehr geiles Bike..!!!!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. August 2012)

Mit schwarzer Gabel wärs noch passender!


----------



## Scapin (2. September 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. September 2012)

ist ja alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks...
aber sorry, dass mit der roten Gabel und den weißen Reifen sieht.... nicht gut aus
überhaupt, weiße Reifen auf einem MTB....die sehen doch nach 2-3 Fahrten bei schlechtem Wetter schnell bescheiden aus
und wen willst du an dem langen Vorbau aufhängen ?


----------



## Scapin (2. September 2012)

das hast du jetzt aber sehr "höflich" formuliert - danke für die Kritik.

Ich mag weisse Reifen. Werden m.M. nach auch nicht unansehnlich nach längerem Einsatz. Hab da eigentlich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings sind die Rocket Ron nur probehalber montiert gewesen und bereits wieder runter.
Aber die Vorbaulänge (110mm) fahre ich bei jedem Rad. Ich komme damit sehr gut klar (bin 190cm und scheint halt zu passen was meine Fahrweise und Körperbau betrifft).


----------



## shibby68 (2. September 2012)

Würde das ding im Leben n nicht fahren wollen, finds aber erfrischend anders bei dem einheitsbrei und wenns dir taugt ist doch alles Top.


----------



## lilarennt (3. September 2012)

das bike ist schon sehr speziell und fällt auf jeden fall auf 
mein fall ist es auch nicht, aber das muss es ja auch nicht. hauptsache es gefällt dir! wenn man deine anderen bikes sieht, dann reiht sich dieses ja wunderbar ein 

cooles bike!

gruß lila


----------



## carofem (3. September 2012)

dvt schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Transalp, nachdem ich mein Giant Anthem aufgegeben habe, sind einige Teile ans Transalp gewandert. Vom Fully zum Hardtail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Weisser Sattel oder schwarze Gabel dann ists . Aber so gehts auch noch durch .


----------



## Scusy (3. September 2012)

Hellow Community 

hab mich nach vielem Lesen dazu entschieden mir auch ein Transalp Team Ambition 4.0 zu gönnen um mein 15 Jahre altes Specialized Hard Rock zu ersetzten
















Die erste Tour war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (4. September 2012)

carofem schrieb:


> Weisser Sattel oder schwarze Gabel dann ists . Aber so gehts auch noch durch .




Weißen Sattel hatte ich drauf, sah wirklich besser aus, leider hat der nicht zu meinem Hintern gepasst. Der Speed Needle ist noch von meinem Giant. Sonst wäre ein weißer gekauft worden. Vielleicht lasse ich ihn in der Winterpause neu beziehen?!


----------



## buxkopf (14. September 2012)

Hello  

meine 2 year old Transalp Blue, mit 4 800 kms. (dieses Bike ist my zweiten)

photo: der Große Belchen (frz. Grand Ballon) ist mit 1424 Metern Höhe der höchste Berg der Vogesen.






ändern: Ritchey C-260 Stem, Ritchey TOM Bar WCS, Reifen Advantage + Larsen (hinten), and neue XT kurbel at 4 500kms (zu fest drücken in Berg.......^^)


----------



## Deleted 251100 (14. September 2012)

ich hätte da nochmal ne frage... ich seh hier einige räder mit weißem bremssattel. ist das der standard bremssattel oder habt ihr den umgebaut? ich hätte nämlich gerne möglichst viele teile weiß an meinem rad und da ich vorgestern bestellt habe und es mit der lackierung ja was dauert könnte ich das bestimmt auch noch an transalp weitergeben (spamme die im moment eh schon ziemlich zu ). wenn ich mein rad dann endlich habe kommen natürlich direkt bilder hier rein


----------



## smmabart (15. September 2012)

Sofern Du die Avid Elixier 5 hast, gibt es die wohl in schwarz und weiß. Habe weiß genommen. Wollte auch möglichst viel in weiß haben: Bremse (Avid Elixier 5), Klemmringe der Griffe, Gabel und nachträglich jetzt noch den Sattel in schwarz/weiß.


----------



## Scusy (16. September 2012)

judomo schrieb:


> ich hätte da nochmal ne frage... ich seh hier einige räder mit weißem bremssattel. ist das der standard bremssattel oder habt ihr den umgebaut? ich hätte nämlich gerne möglichst viele teile weiß an meinem rad und da ich vorgestern bestellt habe und es mit der lackierung ja was dauert könnte ich das bestimmt auch noch an transalp weitergeben (spamme die im moment eh schon ziemlich zu ). wenn ich mein rad dann endlich habe kommen natürlich direkt bilder hier rein



Jepp kam so in weiß, habe ich nicht extra bestellt. Bin mit der Avid Elixir 5 auch sehr zufrieden!

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 251100 (19. September 2012)

okay.. habe jetzt aber nochmal bescheid gesagt, und mir wurde eine weiße bremse versprochen. echt top!


----------



## penntuete (20. September 2012)

Gelöscht, falscher Thread.


----------



## shibby68 (21. September 2012)

so hier mein neues spielzeug 
freu mich auf die erste testrunde


----------



## buxkopf (22. September 2012)

nice picture 

DT tricon with Maxxis Advantage + Ardent, very good choice for All-Moutain  

what is the RAL color from your bike ???


----------



## Qia (22. September 2012)

shibby68 schrieb:


> so hier mein neues spielzeug
> freu mich auf die erste testrunde



Schaut wirklich gut aus  und nen vernünftigen Dämpfer hat das teil auch. Nicht wundern, der Dämpfer braucht ein paar Kilometer, bis er richtig funktioniert. ca. 100 Geländekilometer, dann wird der richtig Lebendig.

Alle Einstellungen, die Du bis dahin an dem Teil machst, sind vermutlich nur vorläufige Einstellungen.

Viel Spass damit!

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (22. September 2012)

Hmm dann bin ich sehr gespannt.die erste Runde war gut aber bisschen schwammig.

Farbe nennt sich schwefelgelb


----------



## lone_wolf (23. September 2012)

Transalp Team Ambition Rahmen in 18"


----------



## blutbuche (24. September 2012)

das gelbe is wunderschön !!!


----------



## shibby68 (24. September 2012)

hey Qia, danke für die dämpferinfo. 
bin sehr gespannt was das teil auf ordentlichen trails kann. wahrscheinlich mehr als ich 
 @blutbuche: danke


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. September 2012)

Das Gelb hat was! Nur das weiße Gabelcasting passt irgendwie nicht. Würde mir überlegen es ebenfalls gelb pulvern zu lassen, oder schwarz.

Das Ambition Team von lone_wolf gefällt mir auch gut. Schaut schön aufgeräumt und elegant aus


----------



## shibby68 (24. September 2012)

nu jetzt mal halblang, das ist nen spielzeug fürn wald und keine kunstaustellung


----------



## Qia (24. September 2012)

shibby68 schrieb:


> hey Qia, danke für die dämpferinfo.
> bin sehr gespannt was das teil auf ordentlichen trails kann. wahrscheinlich mehr als ich
> @blutbuche: danke



Alle Schrauben prüfen, die Zugstufe nur so langsam, dass der Hinterbau beim Kantstein runter fahren im Sitzen einmal nachschwingt. Also: Ein-> aus > wieder leicht ein und Aus-> Ruhe.

Sieh zu das die Reifen nicht zu wenig Druck haben und maximal 1/3 Sag am Dämpfer. Dann sollte das Schwammige auf jeden Fall weg sein.

Schwammig kanns werden, wenn irgendwelche Schrauben am Hinterbau nicht 100% fets sind. Ich weiß leider auch nicht, wie steif die Original-Dämpferwippe ist.

Beim alten MT hat meine Tuningwippe über 30% mehr Seitensteifigkeit gebracht.
Wir haben da bewusst sehr hartes Material und sehr kurze Dämpfer-Verbindungen gewählt um das zu erreichen. 

Das Thema ist ja bei dem Rahmen, dass er dioch sehr lange Sitzstreben hat, dann muss die Verbindung möglichst steif sein.

Ich weiß nicht, wie gut Du in Sachen Speichenspannung nachzentrieren bist, aber auch ein zu schwach gespeichtes Laufrad kann schwammig sein. Das wäre natürlich eher schon ne Katatrophe... 

Lg
Oliver


----------



## shibby68 (24. September 2012)

super Oliver, vielen Dank!


----------



## asdfkaba (3. Oktober 2012)

Signature 2 AM 18" Blaugrau matt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (4. Oktober 2012)

sehr hübsch'!


----------



## shibby68 (4. Oktober 2012)

schön war's


----------



## IronHosch (14. Oktober 2012)

Mein Ambition Team 4.0.
Gestern angekommen.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Oktober 2012)

das schwefelgelbe is einfach ein traum


----------



## shibby68 (14. Oktober 2012)

Danke danke gefällt mir auch ein wenig


----------



## GKD (14. Oktober 2012)

Ist das von IronHosh schwarz matt eloxiert oder RAL lackiert?

Auf dem Foto glänzt es mehr, als z.B. das von lone wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (14. Oktober 2012)

@IronHosch: Schickes Bike! Hast aber offenbar auch schon den 2013er Rahmen bekommen. Der 2012er gefiel mir persönlich besser.
Ist das Steuerrohr der Gabel auch konisch oder adaptiert der Steuersatz bloß?


----------



## IronHosch (14. Oktober 2012)

@GKD:
Ist matt eloxiert. Hab leider nur eine Handy-Kamera...
 @Goldene Zitrone:
Ist schon ein komplettes 2013er Modell. Nur die Gabel entspricht nicht dem Standard-Modell auf der Homepage. Das ist eine TS8 R anstatt der Durin X.
Da bei der Beschreibung der Gabel nix von konisch bzw. tapered steht, wird sie es wohl nicht sein. Steuersatz ist der Acros AiSX-325.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (14. Oktober 2012)

Ok der Acros AIS-325 ist ein reduzierender Steuersatz, also mit 1,5" Schale für 1 1/8" Gabelschaft unten. Den hatte mein einzelner Rahmen auch drin. 
Ich persönlich empfinde das als widersinnig Rahmen mit konischem Steuerrohr und 1 1/8" Gabeln zu verkaufen. Ist in meinen Augen Verarschung. Würde dann auch konsequenterweise auf eine Gabel mit konischem Schaft und einem "echten" konischen Steuersatz bestehen, zumal es die TS8 R in beiden Varianten gibt. Wäre so ähnlich wie wenn man einen Rahmen mit 31,6 Sattelrohr und 27,2 Stütze + Reduzierhülse bekommen würde


----------



## IronHosch (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das hört sich für mich auch unstimmig an.

Meine 1. Ausfahrt fand ich allerdings doch ziemlich spaßig.
Man muß aber dazu sagen, dass ich seit etlichen Jahren nicht mehr mit einem MTB gefahren bin und so auch schwer Vergleiche ziehen kann.


----------



## Deleted 251100 (15. Oktober 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> @_IronHosch_: Schickes Bike! Hast aber offenbar auch schon den 2013er Rahmen bekommen. Der 2012er gefiel mir persönlich besser.
> Ist das Steuerrohr der Gabel auch konisch oder adaptiert der Steuersatz bloß?



woran erkennt man denn die unterschiede zwischen den beiden rahmen? ich seh da nämlich keine.. (was aber nichts bedeutet..) 
meins wird am donnerstag auch endlich versendet. dann hoffe ich mal das das warten am samstag ein ende hat.. 



der glanz auf dem unterrohr wird wohl auch von dem aufgeklebtem transalp-schriftzug kommen..


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. Oktober 2012)

judomo schrieb:


> woran erkennt man denn die unterschiede zwischen den beiden rahmen? ich seh da nämlich keine.. (was aber nichts bedeutet..)



- Konisches Steuerrohr
- Massivere Ausfallenden (ohne Einfräsungen)
- Alu-Schaltauge mit nur einer Fixierungsschraube
- Andere Leitungshalterungen
- Ca. 50g schwerer


----------



## Deleted 251100 (15. Oktober 2012)

danke. also für mich als mtb-neuling eigentlich unrelevant, oder?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. Oktober 2012)

Naja je nach Anspruch und Geschmack. Es ist nachwievor ein wertiger Rahmen, mit kleinen Abstrichen gegenüber dem Vormodell. Das ist aber sehr subjektiv. Für den einen besitzen die Aspekte mehr Relevanz als für den anderen. Wobei das mit der 1 1/8" Gabel im 1,5" Steuerrohr schon irgendwie Pfusch ist, wobei das durchaus funktioniert. Ist eben nur etwas mehr Gewicht, nicht so elegante Optik und nicht ganz so steif wie der neue Standard. Wem es darauf jetzt nicht so ankommt, der ist mit dem Bike sicher dennoch gut bedient würde ich mal sagen. 
Alles eine Sache der persönlichen Prioritäten


----------



## Deleted 251100 (15. Oktober 2012)

Prioritäten hab ich im MTB-Bereich halt einfach noch keine..(wobei qualität natürlich immer punktet) 
vielleicht bekomm ich ja auch noch den alten rahmen.. hab ja immerhin schon vor einem monat bestellt.. abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## IronHosch (15. Oktober 2012)

judomo schrieb:


> Prioritäten hab ich im MTB-Bereich halt einfach noch keine..(wobei qualität natürlich immer punktet)
> vielleicht bekomm ich ja auch noch den alten rahmen.. hab ja immerhin schon vor einem monat bestellt.. abwarten und tee trinken.



Weiß nicht genau wann Du bestellt hast aber ich habe am 19.09. abends über die Homepage bestellt und am Samstag (13.10.) wurde der 2013er Rahmen geliefert. Größe 18" - Schwarz matt eloxiert - also keine Sonderlackierung.

Richtig: Qualität punktet immer.
Der Aspekt mit dem tapered Steuerrohr war mir so vorher nicht bewußt. Hier hätte natürlich eine tapered Gabel mehr Steifigkeit bedeutet. Irgendwie schade da es von meiner Gabel (TS8 R) ja auch eine tapered Version gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (15. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Reduziersteuersatz wird schon länger so von TA24 verbaut. Ob man es als Fahrer allerdings merkt, konischer Gabelschaft bzw. Reduziersteuersatz,....na ich weiß nicht.
Aber man kann bei der Bestellung sicher anfragen ob nicht eine Gabel mit konischen Schaft verbaut werden kann.


----------



## Deleted 251100 (15. Oktober 2012)

ich selbst habe am 17.9 bestellt/auftragsbestätigung erhalten. ist bei mir aber ein 16" rahmen in nussbraun matt  
klar, ich kann verstehen, dass man lieber sachen hat die 100% zusammenpassen und wo nicht noch was gebastelt werden muss und sich dann etwas ärgert. weiß jetzt nicht wie das bei der reba aussieht und auch nicht bei meinem rahmen, da es ja ein 16" ist und der bestimmt nicht so oft verkauft wird und evtl dann doch noch von 2012 ist. naja, ich denke für meine ambitionen  wird das rad auf jeden fall in beiden ausführungen passen. mal schaun.


----------



## IronHosch (16. Oktober 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Reduziersteuersatz wird schon länger so von TA24 verbaut. Ob man es als Fahrer allerdings merkt, konischer Gabelschaft bzw. Reduziersteuersatz,....na ich weiß nicht.
> Aber man kann bei der Bestellung sicher anfragen ob nicht eine Gabel mit konischen Schaft verbaut werden kann.



Ich glaub nicht, dass ich das als Fahrer merken werde (wo ich ja eh längere Zeit ohne MTB unterwegs war). Aber ich hab es halt schon gern stimmig (vor allem bei einer Neuanschaffung). Den "Widerspruch" mit der Gabel und dem Steuerrohr hab ich leider erst nach der Bestellung dank Goldene Zitrone bemerkt. Sonst ich hätte ich bei der Bestellung schon nachgefragt.
In Summe gefällt mir das Rad aber schon. Die 1. Ausfahrt hat definitv großen Spaß gemacht. Eine abschließendere Meinung ist für mich aber auch erst nach mehreren Testfahrten möglich.


----------



## Deleted 251100 (16. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht das eigentlich beim zusammenbauen aus? wie fest muss ich das rad vorne machen? also wie stramm soll ich den schnellspanner vorher festdrehen und wie schwer soll ich dann den hebel umlegen können?


----------



## Qia (17. Oktober 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> - Konisches Steuerrohr
> - Massivere Ausfallenden (ohne Einfräsungen)
> - Alu-Schaltauge mit nur einer Fixierungsschraube
> - Andere Leitungshalterungen
> - Ca. 50g schwerer



UND eine völlig andere Geometrie! Lenkwinkel flacher und Sitzwinkel steiler.


----------



## Deleted 251100 (17. Oktober 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> UND eine völlig andere Geometrie! Lenkwinkel flacher und Sitzwinkel steiler.



und was heist das übersetzt? 
sitze ich jetzt grade und der radstand ist länger? oder doch ganz anders?


----------



## Qia (17. Oktober 2012)

judomo schrieb:


> und was heist das übersetzt?
> sitze ich jetzt grade und der radstand ist länger? oder doch ganz anders?



Bei dem Bike ist einiges anders. Das Tretlager wurde offenbar mehr auf Allmountainbetrieb angepasst und liegt auf einer dem Federweg entsprechenden Höhe. Allein dadurch sitzt Du schon anders.

Ich will nicht allzu sehr ins Detail gehen. Man hat hier die grundsätzliche Idee des Rahmens mit längerem Hinterbau und steilerem lenkwinkel beibehalten, dafür ist der Sitzwinkel mit längeren Gabeln deutlich steiler geworden.

Das heißt, der Radstand ist länger, das Fahrverhalten etwas ruhiger und die Geometrie besser an die Allroundfähigkeiten des Bikes angepasst.

Kurz: Eine etwas dem Trends angepasstere Geometrie, die dem Bike sicherlich gut tut. 

Aufrechter sitzt Du nicht, eher sogar etwas sportlicher bzw Du kannst nen kürzeren Vorbau fahren, was dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend zu gute kommt.
Das Fahrverhalten sollte noch harmonischer geworden sein und die Steigfähigkeit noch besser, weil mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad kommt.

Lg
oliver


----------



## shibby68 (17. Oktober 2012)

find die technischen detailinfos klasse und wichtig aber leute........

DAS IST EINE GALERIE!


----------



## dksp (17. Oktober 2012)

judomo schrieb:


> ich selbst habe am 17.9 bestellt/auftragsbestätigung erhalten. ist bei mir aber ein 16" rahmen in nussbraun matt
> klar, ich kann verstehen, dass man lieber sachen hat die 100% zusammenpassen und wo nicht noch was gebastelt werden muss und sich dann etwas ärgert. weiß jetzt nicht wie das bei der reba aussieht und auch nicht bei meinem rahmen, da es ja ein 16" ist und der bestimmt nicht so oft verkauft wird und evtl dann doch noch von 2012 ist. naja, ich denke für meine ambitionen  wird das rad auf jeden fall in beiden ausführungen passen. mal schaun.



Denke das ist deins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 251100 (17. Oktober 2012)

fehlt nur noch die weiÃe schrift... und die eigentlich weiÃen jagwirezÃ¼ge... aber ich finds schonmal traumhaft..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heute wurds versandt. hoffentlich ist es dann zum wochenende hin da und ich kann es ausgiebig testen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw: wie kommst denn du an das bild? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







â¬: okay.. facebook... nur wurden mir eigentlich auch weiÃe bremsen zugesagt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ shibby68: tut mir leid wegen dem OT. dafÃ¼r gibts dann zur  entschÃ¤digung nÃ¤chste woche auch gaaanz viele bilder von mir(oder lieber  doch vom rad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## lone_wolf (21. Oktober 2012)

Nach 1x9 Schaltung jetzt und in Zukunft wieder als Singlespeeder unterwegs. Schon klasse, wie steif der Rahmen im Wiegetritt und gleichzeitig komfortabel ist. Macht immer wieder Spaß damit


----------



## Deleted 251100 (22. Oktober 2012)

Mal zwei Bilder von meiner Runde heute morgen. Da war das Rad, da es ja erst 3 Tage alt ist, noch kratzerfrei. Das hatte sich dann 
20min später erledigt. Habe mich, weil das Poploc die Gabel nicht freigegeben hat 2 mal "kräftig" auf den Lenker "geworfen". 
Beim ersten mal blieb die Gabel noch hart, beim zweiten mal federte sie dann voll ein und es hat mich schön vorwärts abgeworfen.   
Der Rahmen hat zwar nichts abbekommen, da ich ihn schön abgefangen habe, dafür haben das linke Lenkerende, beide Bremsgriffe und rechts auch die eigentliche Bremse (Bremspumpe?) etwas gelitten. 
Und natürlich hat auch noch der linke Schalthebel was abbekommen. Ich könnt echt ko**en. :kotz:

BTW: Hab noch den 2012er Rahmen bekommen. Das Schaltauge ist mit 2 Schrauben befestigt.


----------



## shibby68 (22. Oktober 2012)

ein mtb ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand also ärger dich nicht zu sehr. 
geiles bike übrigens!


----------



## Deleted 251100 (22. Oktober 2012)

Danke.
Du hast schon recht. Ärgern tut es mich trotzdem, grade weil es halt nigelnagelneu war. Wäre es schon 4Monate alt hätte es mich weniger gestört.. Pech auch das es grade auf Asphalt passiert ist und nicht auf was weicherem Waldboden/Wiese/vllt auch Schotter.


----------



## shibby68 (22. Oktober 2012)

die ersten macken am neubike sind immer gleich schlimm. meine erfahrung zumindest. 
also spass nicht vermiesen lassen. solltest aber nochmal über die pedale nachdenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 251100 (22. Oktober 2012)

shibby68 schrieb:


> die ersten macken am neubike sind immer gleich schlimm. meine erfahrung zumindest.
> also spass nicht vermiesen lassen. solltest aber nochmal über die pedale nachdenken



Pedale kommen neue ran. Sind von meinem Bergamont gewesen bevor Klickies drankamen.  Hatte die hier aber noch rumliegen und zum rumtouren reicht das. Nur bei den Pedalen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher was ich mir für welche hole. Bin eigentlich mit meien Klickies immer gut unterwegs gewesen, weiß aber nicht ob das auch was fürs MTB ist, da man da doch hin und wieder schneller runter muss. Ansosten kämen ja nur noch Flatpedale in Frage, oder gibt es noch eine Art von Pedalen die ich nicht kenne?


----------



## contrelamontre (22. Oktober 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Nach 1x9 Schaltung jetzt und in Zukunft wieder als Singlespeeder unterwegs. Schon klasse, wie steif der Rahmen im Wiegetritt und gleichzeitig komfortabel ist. Macht immer wieder Spaß damit



@ lone_wolf

Auch als Singlespeeder (wie bei allen bisherigen Aufbauvarianten) singulär  ... 

Beste Grüße  Hermann


----------



## smmabart (22. Oktober 2012)

judomo schrieb:


>



Tolles Bike und super Farbe


----------



## BaerLee (23. Oktober 2012)

Mein Summitrider. Hält und macht fun!


----------



## shibby68 (29. Oktober 2012)

Spass im Herbst


----------



## reaction187 (10. November 2012)

hallo,

vielleicht hat jemand einen tip, und zwar schwank ich zwischen dem team ambition rahmen in 18 und 20 zoll.

Bin 1,78m groß, Schrittlänge ca 90 cm (fest gemessen).

Fahre zur zeit ein cube ltd rahmen in 18", aber könnte mir evt auch ein 20er vorstellen. Bin mir aber nicht so sicher. ein 18er wird wohl etwas wendiger und flexibler sein als ein 20er, oder?

Vorbau ist 100mm. Meinen Sattel hab ich ziemlich Weit nach vorn gestellt.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. November 2012)

Müsstest du eigentlich testweise ausprobieren. 
Wenn dein Sattel mit dem 18er Rahmen aber schon weit vorne ist, würde ich beim 18er bleiben. Ein 20" Rahmen fährt sich vergleichsweise etwas behäbiger und weniger spritzig.

Ich messe 177cm und fahre jetzt einen 17" Rahmen. Hatte vorher 18" aber mag es halt agil und quirlig. Also alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## reaction187 (10. November 2012)

hm... was ich natürlich am 20er schöner finde, ist dass das Sitzrohr höher ist (und entsprechend auch das Oberrohr).
Fällt hinten nicht so nach unten. Es heißt ja, wenn man über dem Bike steht, sollte eine Handbreite Luft zwischen Oberrohr und Schritthöhe sein. Müsste mal bei meinem cube austesten wie das da ist.

Was sieht denn cooler aus, eine Längere Sattelstütze oder ein höheres Oberrohr und entsprechend weniger sattelstütze?

schwere entscheidung. Probefahren geht nicht, wohne ganz woanders....

ich hatte mal vor 3 Jahren ein 20" cube, aber das hat auch leicht andere Maße als ein 20er Transalp.

Bei meinem 20er damals hab ich es deutlich gemerkt dass es sich zwar "bequemer" fahren lies, aber so harte kurven oder mal schnell um die ecke biegen das geht mit dem 18er viel besser.

hmm!


----------



## Qia (10. November 2012)

reaction187 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> vielleicht hat jemand einen tip, und zwar schwank ich zwischen dem team ambition rahmen in 18 und 20 zoll.
> 
> ...



Wenn der Sattel vorn ist, ist der Vorbau zu lang.
Du gleichst sozusagen die für Deinen Körper bequemste Haltung mit Vorschub aus. Lass Dich nicht täuschen, dass es mit dem Treten zu tun hätte.

Jenachdem, wie der Oberkörper zum Lenkergebeugt wird, bekommst Du die Kraft auf die Pedale. Dein Körper hätte es gern wohl etwas kürzer.

Diese Rahmen können sehr gut mit 70 oder weniger Millimeter gefahren werden. Also eher einen 18" bei Deiner Größe. Ich bin auch 178, hab aber 84cm Beinlänge und würde auch den 18er nehmen.

Bei Dir wirds durch die langen Beine sogar nochmehr Länge zum Lenker.

Der 20er ist Dir 100% zu lang....vor allem wenn Du so lange Vorbauten fährst. Das ist Old-School und lässt sich auf die modernen Geometrien  nicht übertragen.

Wenn Du Dich mal auf nen kürzeren Vorbau eingeschossen hast, willst Du ihn nicht mehr missen. Schau, wieviel kürzer der vorbau sein müsste, damit Du ungefähr in die Mitte des Sattelvorschubes kommst. 1cm auf oder ab ist O.K.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## reaction187 (10. November 2012)

Hi,

also ich hab ja einen 100mm Vorbau, 0 Grad Winkel.
Das ist zwar ein neuer, aber der ursprüngliche an dem bike war auch 100mm.

So bedeutend anders ist die Rahmengemoetrie zwischen einem cube HT und einem TA HT ja auch nicht, oder?

Tatsache ist ja nun dass wenn ich den Sattel weiter zurückschiebe, dass ich dann noch gestreckte auf dem Rad sitze. Das wäre mir dann zu viel.

Und naja, soo lang sind meine Beine auch nicht ;-) ich wette wenn die meisten ihre schrittlänge richtig präzise messen kommt da noch etwas mehr bei raus. Wenn ich locker messe, hab ich auch 85/86er Schrittlänge. Aber man sitzt ja auch nicht bis zum anschlag auf dem sattel. Der ist ja breit und flach und keine stange 

Also generell würd ich auch zum 18er tendieren.

gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit durch nachmessen herauszufinden, welche Rahmenhöhe mir besser passen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (10. November 2012)

Bei Deiner Körpergröße ist ein 20" Rahmen definitiv zu lang. Also bleibt bei Transalp dann der 18", obwohl das Oberrohr mit 590mm horizontal gemessen recht lang ist. Wenn Du den Sattel ganz nach vorne schiebst, machste Dir auf Dauer die Knie kaputt.


----------



## reaction187 (10. November 2012)

ok.

wobei laut rahmengrößenrechner lieg ich exakt zwischen den beiden größen.

aber ich schätze dass der 18er dann wohl doch vernünftiger ist.

inwiefern betrifft das die kniee wegen dem sattel...?


----------



## Julian62 (10. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, mein erstes Posting hier... habe mich vor ein paar Wochen angemeldet und dann zwischen Canyon/Radon/Transalp entschieden, herausgekommen ist dann ein Signature II Trail. Farbe ist RAL 7031 Blaugrau, matt:








Zur Rahmenhöhe: Ich bin 1,80 groß, SL 85. Habe zwischen M und L geschwankt, Transalp hat mir aber zum M, also 18", geraten. Wie man sieht, mit der Sattelhöhe passt das prima. Gefühlt ist der Rahmen aber relativ kurz meiner Meinung nach, kann aber daran liegen, dass meine letzten "Fahrradtouren" aus 1200 km mit dem Trekkingrad zur Arbeit bestanden 

Gruß, Julian

[edit] Sorry, gerade erst gesehen, dass es wegen der Rahmenhöhe um den Ambition geht..


----------



## lone_wolf (10. November 2012)

Schönes Bike, Julian 

Wegen der Knie - ergonomisch richtig sitzt man, wenn bei horizontaler Kurbelstellung ein Lot von der Kniescheibe durch die Pedalachse gefällt werden kann, Toleranz +/- 15mm.
Dann hat man bergauf im Sitzen bei großen Gängen genug Kraft und kann andererseits lange Strecken mit hoher Trittfrequenz fahren.
So jedenfalls sehen es die meisten Sitzpositionsanalysen vor. 
Bei mir waren es die Specialized Produktmanager mit der Body Geometrie Fit Methode.


----------



## reaction187 (10. November 2012)

genau, das hab ich auch mal gelesen... habe ich aber noch nie nachgeschaut obs so ist. Ich hab mir das immer so eingestellt wie es am bequemsten für mich war. Bergauf fahre ich immer im Wiegetritt. Anders ist mir das zu langweilig und langsam. Ich bin ein Raser. 

Aber nochmal zurück zur Rahmenhöhe... 18er ist also gut? kann man wohl eher sagen lieber ne nummer kleiner als zu groß oder? Ist halt nicht so ne einfache entscheidung bei dem Preis.


----------



## Qia (10. November 2012)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich hab ja einen 100mm Vorbau, 0 Grad Winkel.
> Das ist zwar ein neuer, aber der ursprüngliche an dem bike war auch 100mm.
> ...



Ich hab meine Schrittlänge in 25 Jahren Bike sicher schon mehr als 25 mal gemessen, aber leider sidn sie nicht länger geworden. Ich hab eine belastete Länge von 84.

Und ich denke, Du solltest 18" mit kürzerem Vorbau fahren.

Die Rahemnhöhe wird überbewertet, da Sie keinen Einfluss auf Deine Haltung hat. 

590mm Oberrohr ist eh schon heftig, und wenn die Sattelstütze nicht über Ihre Markierung herausgezogen wird, passt die Höhe sowieso. 

Um Konkret zu werden: 18" passt zu Deiner Beinlänge perfekt, 100mm Vorbau bei 590mm horizontalem Oberrohr ist weit zu lang. 70mm wäre ein guter Mittelwert. Ein 50er geht dann richtung Enduro-Fahrfeeling, je nach Lenkwinkel.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Qia (10. November 2012)

Julian62 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mein erstes Posting hier... habe mich vor ein paar Wochen angemeldet und dann zwischen Canyon/Radon/Transalp entschieden, herausgekommen ist dann ein Signature II Trail. Farbe ist RAL 7031 Blaugrau, matt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wie das Verhältnis bei Dir vom Foto her aussieht, ist Dein Lenker auch recht hoch im Verhältnis zum Sattel, da wird das Bike natürlich kürzer vom Gefühl.

Ich fahre ungefähr 2-3cm unter Satteloberkante bei einer 155mm Gabel. Das ist ein sehr bequemer Wert, aber fürs richtig anreissen dennoch perfekt.

Mein Bike hat 588mm horizontaler Oberrohrlänge, ich bin 178 mit 84cm Beinlänge und 64cm Armlänge bis Mitte Hand (dort wo die Hand gegen den Lenker stößt).

Lg
Oliver


----------



## reaction187 (11. November 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Schrittlänge in 25 Jahren Bike sicher schon mehr als 25 mal gemessen, aber leider sidn sie nicht länger geworden. Ich hab eine belastete Länge von 84.
> 
> Und ich denke, Du solltest 18" mit kürzerem Vorbau fahren.
> 
> ...



ok mit der rahmenhöhe bin ich nun überzeugt. Vorbau.. mal sehen...

für welche personen wäre denn nun der TA mit 20" geeignet?


----------



## flyingcruiser (11. November 2012)

Ich fahr mit 184 und 87 sh 19". Ist aber ein älterer Rahmen. 59 cm oberrohr wäre meine Größe gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (11. November 2012)

reaction187 schrieb:


> ok mit der rahmenhöhe bin ich nun überzeugt. Vorbau.. mal sehen...
> 
> für welche personen wäre denn nun der TA mit 20" geeignet?



Ich denke, dass Personen ab 185 aufwärts mit einer Beinlänge von 90cm aufwärts für 20" geeignet sidn oder umgekehrt.

Beim Vorbau: Du wirst es lieben. Ich komme aus der CC- und Hardtailzeit und ich bin noch 140 und 150mm Vorbauten mit steilen Lenkwinkeln alla 72° gefahren....

Zur Zeit fahre ich 70mm mit 67° und das ist schon cool...ich wechsle demnächst auf 50mm.

70-80mm sind so das Mittel für steilere Lenkwinkel bei 68-70°. Geben super Kontrolle und machen das ganze schön agil.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## reaction187 (11. November 2012)

aber die ganzen hardtails die so aufm markt sind mit 18" haben einen 100mm Vorbau.

Sogar bei den Geometriedaten von TA steht unter "Vorbau" bei 18" 100mm....

ich werds dann erstmal mit meinem 100er probieren und gucken wie es sich fährt. Eigentlich dürfte es ja nicht groß anders sein als wie jetzt.


----------



## Qia (11. November 2012)

reaction187 schrieb:


> aber die ganzen hardtails die so aufm markt sind mit 18" haben einen 100mm Vorbau.
> 
> Sogar bei den Geometriedaten von TA steht unter "Vorbau" bei 18" 100mm....
> 
> ich werds dann erstmal mit meinem 100er probieren und gucken wie es sich fährt. Eigentlich dürfte es ja nicht groß anders sein als wie jetzt.



Sicherlich. Nur was die Industrie da macht und was sich gut fährt sind zwei paar Schuhe. Aber wohl fhlen musst Du Dich im Endeffekt.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## reaction187 (11. November 2012)

Das mit dem wohlfühlen klingt nun wieder so als könnte man meinen ich kann auch einen 20" Rahmen fahren 

Hab  mich vorhin mal über das bike gestellt, also überm Oberrohr... da  bleibt nicht mehr soo viel luft zwischen Schritthöhe und Oberrohr. Ganze  Handbreite passt da nicht mehr zwischen.


----------



## Qia (12. November 2012)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Das mit dem wohlfühlen klingt nun wieder so als könnte man meinen ich kann auch einen 20" Rahmen fahren
> 
> Hab  mich vorhin mal über das bike gestellt, also überm Oberrohr... da  bleibt nicht mehr soo viel luft zwischen Schritthöhe und Oberrohr. Ganze  Handbreite passt da nicht mehr zwischen.



Eben. Als Beispiel: Bei Liteville werden die Rahmengrößen mit der Oberrohrlänge und Steuerrohrlänge bestimmt, weil das die eigentlichen Faktoren sind, die das Bike passend machen.

Der Hauptrahmen bleibt immer gleich hoch, nur die Sattelstützenführung wächst etwas mit.

Eine Hand breit ist zwar noch gerade eben passend, aber da Du nur 178 groß bist, wäre ein längeres Oberrohr einfach zuviel des guten. Dein Schwerpunkt würde stehend zu weit nach vorn wandern. Und das Bike für DICH eher träge, was es mit nem 100mm Vorbau eh schon ist.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Julian62 (12. November 2012)

@ Oliver:
Bin gestern die erste größere Runde gefahren, du hattest recht mit dem Verhältnis Sattel-/Lenkerhöhe. Auf dem Bild sieht es aber durch die Perspektive von vorne-unten auch extremer aus, als es ist.

Konnte die Sattelstütze trotzdem noch rund 2 cm ausfahren, fährt sich jetzt viel entspannter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WasSte (12. November 2012)

Moin, 
ich hab auch vor ne Transalp zu machen, hab aber 0 Erfahrung!

Ich seh hier überwiegend nur Hardtail, reicht das für Transalp?
Und wie schwer sollte das Bike denn sein?

Wäre nett ein paar Infos zu erhalten!
Danke


----------



## flyingcruiser (12. November 2012)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Ähm, hier gehts um den Hersteller Transalp24...


;-)


----------



## WasSte (12. November 2012)

Aso.... hier gehts um den Hersteller Transalp24.....ja dann wird wohl bei mir ne Cubealp   bin raus aus dem Thread und such mir den richtigen!


----------



## reaction187 (21. November 2012)

zeigt doch mal wieder ein paar Bilder.

Ich hab mir jetzt einen 18er (team ambition) Rahmen bestellt.
Mal schaun wie das soaussieht wenn ich alles zusammengebaut hab.

Hoffe dass der mir gefällt und auch passt.

Eigentlich sieht man dem Rahmen seine wertigkeit ja gar nicht so an, oder?

Wenn ich jetzt solche Rahmen von cube oder sonstwem damit vergleiche, die einen fast nahtlosen übergang von Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr haben und wie eine Banane gebogen sind... ist das eigentlich fahrphysikalisch sinnvoll oder sinnvoller als z.B so ein gusset (optisch ja leider ein Beinbruch) ?


----------



## krysheri (29. November 2012)

reaction187 schrieb:


> ...
> Eigentlich sieht man dem Rahmen seine wertigkeit ja gar nicht so an, oder?
> ...


Aber logo 

Ich würde mein Rahmen höchsten gegen das Alutech CT tausche, was aber teurer u. schwerer ist.


----------



## shibby68 (30. November 2012)

Lustiger Aufbau mit den Reifen. Damit fährst du aber nicht ins Gelände oder?


----------



## krysheri (30. November 2012)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Lustiger Aufbau mit den Reifen. Damit fährst du aber nicht ins Gelände oder?


Klar. Im trockenen Gelände kann man damit wunderbar Fahrtechnik üben


----------



## Julian62 (2. Dezember 2012)

Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen, inzwischen ist es auch schön eingesaut


----------



## shibby68 (6. Dezember 2012)

@Julian62

Das ist ein richtig toller Aufbau. 
Super Farbe und das Bike ansich ist eh klasse.
Ich liebe mein Transalp

Gruß
shibby


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi.
Als Neuer wollte ich hier auch einen kleinen Beitrag leisten.
Im Winter ein wenig Sommer 

Mein Bike ist ein Limited 1.0 und ist bis auf Sattel, Griffe und vertauschte Bremsen , Serie. 







Die Pumpe ist sonst im Rucksack, aber der blieb bei 40 Grad Zuhause.
Ist auf der Insel Vir in Kroatien.






Und so sieht´s im Moment aus. Gestern Runde gedreht 







Grüße, Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian62 (9. Dezember 2012)

Wollt schon sagen, in Bochum so ein Wetter... 

Gefällt mir ganz in schwarz! Viel Spaß noch damit.


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. Dezember 2012)

Julian62 schrieb:


> Wollt schon sagen, in Bochum so ein Wetter...
> 
> Gefällt mir ganz in schwarz! Viel Spaß noch damit.



Danke 

Ist aber schon über 1 1/2 Jahre Jung und hat ca. 8000km gefahren.
Bin Zufällig auf das Forum gestoßen.
Mir fällt auf , dass die Bike´s alle so schön sauber sind , in der Galerie. 
Werden die auch gefahren ?


----------



## Stralov (9. Dezember 2012)

Gerade den thread entdeckt. Und da dacht ich mir, poste ich doch mal meins.
Es ist ein Limited Team von 2011 oder 12 (da bin ich grad nichtmehr sicher). Den Rahmen habe ich gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt und bis auf Gabel, Pedalen, Lenker/Vorbau und Sattelstütze ist alles gebraucht gekauft oder vom alten Rad übernommen. 
Ist schon ein bischen älter das Foto. Mittlerweile habe ich vorne einen anderen Umwerfer und bin von 3x9 auf 2x10 gewechselt mit Bashguard.
Muss sagen, bin sehr zufrieden. Es ist schön leicht, die 120mm Epicon passt gut zum Rahmen und es ist alles so schön schwarz.  Und für den Raum Berlin, bzw den Grunewald ist es völlig ausreichent und macht bisher alles mit. Alles in allem ein echt toller Rahmen.





Ich werd demnächst mal ein neues Bild hochladen. Dann vermutlich aus dem Schnee in der alten Heimat im hügeligeren Süden und schärfer.


----------



## BaerLee (15. Dezember 2012)

Der Summitrider (ja, er hält immer noch) im "Abfahrt mit Drops" Modus. Im nächsten Jahr gibts ne LEV mit 150mm, das wird schön


----------



## reaction187 (16. Dezember 2012)

Meins nun auch fast fertig 











Farbe ist ral 6006 grauoliv, matt.

Bin eigentlich froh dass auf dem Rahmen nix drauf steht. Wirkt gleich ruhiger.
Hab noch shimano Folienaufkleber hier. Würd das aussehen die zu verkleben? 10cm und 20cm lange.


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi.
Ich würde keine Aufkleber drauf machen. Ich hatte bei meinem auch gleich alles entfernt. Nur der Transalp blieb , da er Schwarz Glänzend ist und auf dem Mattem Rahmen kaum auffällt .
Ist aber nur mein Meinung


----------



## Julian62 (17. Dezember 2012)

@reaction187: Schönes Radl! Hast du nur den Rahmen gekauft und selbst aufgebaut? 
Aber Shimano Aufkleber? Neee.... 
  @cmrlaguna: Wie halten die Aufkleber denn bei matt gepulvertem Rahmen? Habe mir auch welche mitliefern lassen und bin jetzt am überlegen. Aber wenn die nach der ersten Regenfahrt von alleine abfallen, wäre das ja auch unsinnig


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. Dezember 2012)

Julian62 schrieb:


> @_reaction187_: Schönes Radl! Hast du nur den Rahmen gekauft und selbst aufgebaut?
> Aber Shimano Aufkleber? Neee....
> @_cmrlaguna_: Wie halten die Aufkleber denn bei matt gepulvertem Rahmen? Habe mir auch welche mitliefern lassen und bin jetzt am überlegen. Aber wenn die nach der ersten Regenfahrt von alleine abfallen, wäre das ja auch unsinnig




Hallo Julian62.
Mein Rahmen ist Eloxiert und da halten die Aufkleber seit fast 1 1/2 Jahren.
Egal ob ob mit dem Schlauch reinigen und mit Schwamm drüber gehen .
Bis jetzt kein Problem.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat den Rahmen lackiert und hält schon ewig .
Vorm drauf machen gut sauber machen und entfetten.


----------



## reaction187 (17. Dezember 2012)

Julian62 schrieb:


> @_reaction187_: Schönes Radl! Hast du nur den Rahmen gekauft und selbst aufgebaut?
> Aber Shimano Aufkleber? Neee....



Danke 

Ich hab den Rahmen gekauft, und dann vorhandene Teile vom alten Rad übernommen und ein paar neue Teile dazugekauft und dann alles alleine zusammengebaut (ich würds jedem empfehlen der spass und nerven dazu hat, das selber zu machen). Und es fährt sich wunderbar 

Ich dachte erst Shimanoaufkleber wären ganz gut. Das sind keine billigen aufkleber, sondern einzelne Buchstaben die mit einer Trägerfolie aufgeklebt werden und mehrere Jahre im außenbereich halten. Aber im moment find ich es doch sogar viel besser, wenn einfach nichts auf dem Rahmen steht. An fast jedem Teil steht Shimano dran, dann vielleicht besser nicht auch noch am Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian62 (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Infos!

Finds fies, dass die SLX Kurbel schöner als die XT Kurbel ist 

BTT:


----------



## reaction187 (17. Dezember 2012)

deswegen hab ich die auch genommen 

welche ral farbe hast du? selbstgebaut oder bauen lassen? 


du hast da aber keine klingel am lenker, oder?


----------



## Stralov (17. Dezember 2012)

warum keine klingel? manchma muss man wanderer ausm weg scheuchen  ... hab ich auch  finde ich höflicher als rufen.


----------



## reaction187 (17. Dezember 2012)

Oder einfach drum herum fahren, oder eine laute Nabe haben 
Wenn die klingeln nur nicht so klobig und häßlich wären.


----------



## Julian62 (17. Dezember 2012)

reaction187 schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich die auch genommen
> 
> welche ral farbe hast du? selbstgebaut oder bauen lassen?
> 
> ...



Ist immerhin die kleinste Klingel, die sich finden ließ 

Farbe ist RAL 7031 Blaugrau matt und ich habe "bauen lassen".


----------



## reaction187 (17. Dezember 2012)

und hast du die farbe vorher mal live gesehen oder dir einfach so ausgewählt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian62 (17. Dezember 2012)

Nur auf Bildern und Farbkarten gesehen, wollte auf jeden Fall nen Mattlack, aber welcher Farbton, war mir nicht klar.. bin mir auch immer noch unsicher, und im Endeffekt "gewöhnt" man sich ja auch an jede Rahmenfarbe 

Ist auf jeden Fall grünlicher als ich erwartet hatte, aber gefällt mir gut.


----------



## reaction187 (17. Dezember 2012)

So hab ich es auch gemacht 

Aber bei mir muss ich sagen das die Farbe ziemlich exakt so ist wie ich es erhofft hatte (vielleicht einen hauch mehr grün als gedacht).

Kommt die Farbe so hin bei dir?:
http://www.titanfenster.de/ral/ral-farbe-RAL7031-fensterfarbe-Blaugrau#

Finde die Seite zeigt die Farben ziemlich präzise.


----------



## Machiavelli (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Hab mir den Transalp Signature Rahmen in Stormgrey bestellt. Da die verfügbaren Bilder zu RAL stormgrey im Internet doch etwas variieren, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob hier jemand einen Transalp Rahmen in stormgrey besitzt und Lust hat, schnell ein paar Bilder einzustellen.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## cmrlaguna (18. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal unsere Familien Bande 
Leider gibt ´s ja bei Transalp keine Bikes für die Kleinen oder auf Frauen abgestimmte Rahmen. Nur kleiner ist ja nicht wirklich passend.
Habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden. Lasse mich gerne berichtigen , falls doch.

Meins mal in fast sauber : Team Limited 1.0 von 2011






Das von meiner Frau : Radon ZR Lady 6.0






Von meinem Sohn ( gerade 7 Jahre geworden ) . Scott Scale Junior


----------



## reaction187 (18. Dezember 2012)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das auf dem ersten Bild? Und wie groß bist du?


----------



## cmrlaguna (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich nehme mal an du meinst mich 
Ist ein 19´er -48cm Rahmen. Ich bin 181cm oder vielleicht mit meinen 45 Jahren schon ein paar mm kleiner .


----------



## reaction187 (18. Dezember 2012)

achso ok, dann passt das ja für dich exakt.
Schade dass es diese zwischengrößen nicht mehr gibt. Ich lag auch mit 1,78m zwischen 18 und 20 zoll. Hab dann aber 18" genommen. Der Beweglichkeit halber.


----------



## Julian62 (18. Dezember 2012)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Kommt die Farbe so hin bei dir?:
> http://www.titanfenster.de/ral/ral-farbe-RAL7031-fensterfarbe-Blaugrau#
> 
> Finde die Seite zeigt die Farben ziemlich präzise.



Jetzt müsste nur noch mein Bildschirm entsprechend kalibriert sein  Wie gesagt, es kommt mir etwas heller/grünlicher vor am Signature.

Und ob das überhaupt richtig lackiert ist, weiß auch keiner  Aber die Hauptsache ist doch, dass die reale Farbe gefällt.

(+dito zur Rahmengrößenthematik)


----------



## reaction187 (18. Dezember 2012)

na dass das richtig lackiert ist, also im gewünschten ral farbton, das muss man ja erwarten können. bei mir bin ich mir 100% sicher dass es richtig ist.

Ich denk mal bei dir wirds auch richtig sein.

hier gibts ja auch etliche bilder: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...w&biw=1376&bih=657&sei=lPDQUK7AKM_LsgbvgIGoBw

kannst aber auch einfach mal in einen baumarkt gehen oder farbenladen und dir den ral fächer geben. Dann hällste den mal an den rahmen mit der entsprechen farbseite und wenn das deutlich abweicht weiste bescheid.

oder du machst einfach noch ein oder zwei bilder mit automatischen weißabgleich, lädst die hier hoch und ich sag mal meine meinung dazu


----------



## shibby68 (28. Januar 2013)

Schön wars bei dem Wetter




DAS BIKE SUCHT NEUEN BESITZER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (28. Januar 2013)

Oh warum sucht ist einen neuen Besitzer? Ist es mit dem Fahrer unzufrieden? Ist es unterfordert? Hat es als Postfahrrad nicht getaugt?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## shibby68 (28. Januar 2013)

der fahrer ist einfach zu schlecht dafür.
als postrad taugt es nur bedingt. der gepäckträger vorne versaut die geo


----------



## Roonieman (28. Januar 2013)

shibby68 schrieb:


> der fahrer ist einfach zu schlecht dafür.
> als postrad taugt es nur bedingt. der gepäckträger vorne versaut die geo



jetzt bitte mal ernst ;-)

Unzufrieden mit dem Bike gewesen?
Will mir ja so eins zulegen.

Gruß


----------



## derZimbo (3. Februar 2013)

Hier ist mein neues Transalp Ambition Team MJ2013


----------



## stiletto (3. Februar 2013)

Hi Zimbo,

sieht cool aus! 

Welche Bremsen wurden verbaut?

Grüße,
stiletto


----------



## derZimbo (3. Februar 2013)

stiletto schrieb:


> Hi Zimbo,
> 
> sieht cool aus!
> 
> ...



Das sind MT2 von Magura. Schaltwerk ist XT, der Rest SLX, die Gabel ist eine Reba.


----------



## shibby68 (5. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Oh warum sucht ist einen neuen Besitzer? Ist es mit dem Fahrer unzufrieden? Ist es unterfordert? Hat es als Postfahrrad nicht getaugt?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Bin fast nur noch mit meinem 29" unterwegs.
Daher möchte ich das Rad oder alternativ Rahmenkit verkaufen.
So genug offtopic


----------



## Nibroc (11. Februar 2013)

mein neuer tourer


----------



## shibby68 (11. Februar 2013)

Sieht super aus- tolle Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (11. Februar 2013)

@ Nibroc, sehr schönes Bike! Sagmal verlegt TA seit neuestem die Leitungen unter dem Oberrohr? Find ich viel besser als bei der 2012er Lösung, wo das auf dem schräg verlaufenden Rahmenrohr montiert war.


----------



## pedax (11. Februar 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @ Nibroc, sehr schönes Bike! Sagmal verlegt TA seit neuestem die Leitungen unter dem Oberrohr? Find ich viel besser als bei der 2012er Lösung, wo das auf dem schräg verlaufenden Rahmenrohr montiert war.



war glaub ich beim "Signature Team" auch 2012 schon so
wohingegen beim "Signature II Team" Sattelstütze und vordere Schaltung unter dem Oberrohr verlegt werden und Hinterbremse und hintere Schaltung am schrägen Rahmenrohr

kann mich natürlich auch täuschen, bin mir aber doch ziemlich sicher dabei 


  @Nibroc wirklich schönes Bike ;-)


----------



## log11 (11. Februar 2013)

@ pedax, dachte das orange Bike ist ein Signature II Team Rahmen. Naja kann ja bei den Reisings mal anfragen.


----------



## pedax (11. Februar 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> achte das orange Bike ist ein Signature II Team Rahmen.



Das ist ganz sicher ein Signature Team weil nur das hat die Diagonalstrebe bei der Sattelstütze (siehe auch hier) wohingegen das Signature II Team diese Strebe nicht hat (siehe auch hier)


----------



## log11 (11. Februar 2013)

@ pedax, hast recht....danke für die Info.


----------



## stiletto (11. Februar 2013)

joo, genau,

siehe zB: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/902790?in=user

welches orange ist das?
sieht sehr cool aus!

grüße,
stiletto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilarennt (12. Februar 2013)

das sieht nach dormant orange aus. schöne farbe, habe ich auf meinem bike auch drauf


----------



## Nibroc (12. Februar 2013)

ja es ist dormant orange

mir hat der alte signature rahmen einfach besser gefallen als der neue  ist aber auch geschmackssache


----------



## Roonieman (12. Februar 2013)

Welcher ist denn jetzt der alte und welcher der neue. Blick da nicht durch


----------



## stiletto (12. Februar 2013)

Hi Roonieman,

Julian68 hat den "neuen Rahmen" in Blaugrau, siehe Beitrag Nr. 430
Nibroc und zB ich haben den alten Rahmen, siehe Beitrag Nr. 485

oder zum besseren Vergleich, beide in black: 
Beitrag Nr: # 332 und # 336


@ lilarennt: ich will Bilder sehen! 

sers


----------



## Roonieman (12. Februar 2013)

Ahh jetzt ja, danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Julian62 (12. Februar 2013)

Sieht super aus in orange! 

War Sonntag auch unterwegs. Inzwischen mit 75er Vorbau und auf den guten alten Flite gewechselt


----------



## Roonieman (12. Februar 2013)

Ich kanns kaum abwarten in den Norden zu fahren. Will endlich auch son Teil

Die Bikes sehen einfach nur  aus


----------



## stiletto (12. Februar 2013)

Julian,
in der Sonne kommt die Farbe nochmal anders. 
Nen Flite will ich mir auch noch holen.

@ Roonieman, habe in Post #496  (bearbeitet), nochmal Signature 1 & 2 in schwama rausgesucht.

@ Julian & Nibroc, welchen Dämpfer habt ihr drinne, Monarch.....?


----------



## Julian62 (12. Februar 2013)

Jup, auf dem Bild kommt die Farbe der Realität recht nahe!

Ich hab den Monarch RT3 drin. Funktioniert jetzt nach etwa 250 km immer besser.


----------



## lilarennt (13. Februar 2013)

hier kommt mal meine transe. leider sind das nur bilder in der wohnung. und noch dazu in keiner guten qualität. für den außenbereich folgen sicher noch welche.

ein paar schriftzüge sind auch noch in planung.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (13. Februar 2013)

Sehr coole Farbgebung. Hast du das nachträglich machen lassen oder so bestellt?


----------



## lilarennt (13. Februar 2013)

das habe ich in photoshop gestaltet und dann als vorlage zu transalp geschickt. die haben das dann umsetzen lassen.

hier noch ein paar varianten:


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (13. Februar 2013)

Costa quanta? Gerne auch als PN...
Sieht todschick aus :thumbup:


----------



## Roonieman (13. Februar 2013)

Hammer. Was alles geht. So will ichs auch haben. Geil


----------



## shibby68 (14. Februar 2013)

sieht echt klasse aus und mal ein dickes lob an die reisings was die alles an sonderwünschen möglich machen! hab noch nie einen versender erlebt der so kundennah agiert.


----------



## Roonieman (14. Februar 2013)

Das stimmt, echt Loooobenswert


----------



## reaction187 (15. Februar 2013)

funktioniert das auch bei pulverung? bestimmt nicht, oder?


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2013)

Nibroc schrieb:


> mein neuer tourer



Was ich mich nur Frage ist, wieso mein Logo nicht auf den Hebeln ist.

Ansonsten sehr schick!

Da muss ich mich mal schlau machen, denn diese Hebelkits dürfen nicht ohne mein Logo ausgeliefert werden. 

Is ja interessant.


----------



## shibby68 (18. Februar 2013)

für mehr Farbe im Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (3. März 2013)

Eher weniger Farbe...





... na ja, ist ja viel orange dabei


----------



## reaction187 (3. März 2013)

hi, wie lang ist der Vorbau?
Was für einen Lenker hast du?


----------



## lone_wolf (3. März 2013)

Vorbau 110mm, Lenker 680mm


----------



## flyingcruiser (4. März 2013)

es muss dreckisch sein:


----------



## DeluXer (4. März 2013)

Rocky Mountain Aufkleber?


----------



## lone_wolf (4. März 2013)

Das Transalp Headbadge gab es 2011 noch nicht - dann hab' ich drangepappt, was noch so rum lag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (4. März 2013)

Kann man soweit ich weiß auch einzeln bekommen.


----------



## scapin (13. März 2013)

... mit einem Gabel Update. Nach knapp einem Jahr und ca. 1400km muss ich doch sagen, dass die 140mm besser passen (war vorher eine 100mm MZ Corsa WC verbaut).


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. März 2013)

Hallo.

War ganz schön viel Arbeit den Rahmen umzubauen 

Vorher :






Nachher :


----------



## reaction187 (13. März 2013)




----------



## nepo (25. März 2013)

Dieses Projekt hat TA und mich viele Nerven gekostet. Eigentlich war mal ne DT Gabel angedacht (allerdings falsch von DT geliefert (470) und von TA verbaut). Die DT XRR 445 ist aber zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr lieferbar und nach einiger Verwirrung ist eben eine Ritchey WCS Gabel (604 Gramm ungekürzt) daraus geworden.
TA war dabei ultrakulant und sehr geduldig.






Die Ritchey ist nur 24 Gramm oder so schwerer, die Gabelkrone schließt aber wesentlich besser mit dem getapereten Steuerrohr des 2013er Rahmens ab (Vergleich, siehe Album). Auch ergänzt sich das Mattschwarz mit der glanzschwarzen Schrift hervorragend mit Farbe und Aufkleber des Rahmens.










Die Gabel nochmal im Detail






Das Cockpitbild ist leider nicht gerade gelungen...






Geändert wurden noch:

11-36 -> 11-32
Acros Schraubgriffe -> Ritchey WCS

Ergebnis:
(inkl. VDO MC 2.0 WL, Klingel und Pedale Xpedo M-Force XMF)






Was ich bereue, ist die Kombination aus ZTR Felgen und aktuellen Schwalbereifen. Die Montage hat über eine Stunde gedauert. Und das bei den pannenafälligen Furious Fred.


----------



## Julian62 (25. März 2013)

Gefällt mir 

Würde aber die Decals an den Felgen entfernen, damit du den absoluten Stealth Bomber hast


----------



## nepo (25. März 2013)

Danke!
Den Vorschlag wegen der Felgen höre ich nicht zum ersten Mal...
Überlege noch. Einer der Aufkleber ist / war ohnehin schon zerkratzt. Ist mir aber zu albern, das zu reklamieren.

Was mir noch fehlt, wären schwarze Gummistöpsel für die Flaschenhaltergewinde. Hat jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## DeluXer (25. März 2013)

Warum keine schwarzen Schrauben?


----------



## nepo (25. März 2013)

Gewicht. Schon klar, dass es übertrieben wirkt. Aber irgendwo muss man anfangen, wenn man ein Ziel erreichen will. Und so 20 Gramm für Flaschenhalterschrauben können dann gerade so zum Ziel führen. 
Mag aber jetzt auch nicht x Euro für Titanschrauben ausgeben. Gummistöpsel sollten sich vielleicht mit einem Aufwand  < 1 Euro auftreiben lassen.

Natürlich ist mir klar, dass diese Frage eigentlich im Leichtbauforum besser aufgehoben ist.


----------



## lone_wolf (26. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Starrbike 
Nur bei dem Gewicht der Gabel haste Dich ein wenig vertan - dank Aluminium Steuerrohr wiegt sie deutlich über 700g gegenüber der DT mit Carbon Steuerrohr...
Von der Optik her gefällt mir die Ritchey deutlich besser.
Wie gesagt - schönes bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (26. März 2013)

Falsch. Die Ritchey WCS ist eine Vollcarbongabel. 





Du meinst bestimmt die Ritchey Pro.
Die hat noch ne andere Optik (Karbonmattenoptik, weiß nicht, wie man das nennt), IS2000 Aufnahme, Schaft und Gabelkrone aus Alu.


----------



## lone_wolf (26. März 2013)

Danke für die Korrektur - wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## nepo (26. März 2013)

Immer gerne.  
Die WCS ist aber auch noch ganz neu. Ganz dicker Pluspunkt ist die PM-Aufnahme.


----------



## nepo (27. März 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Die hat noch ne andere Optik (Karbonmattenoptik, weiß nicht, wie man das nennt)



Jetzt hab ich es doch mal gegoogelt.
Die alte (Ritchey Pro) ist in 3K Carbon Optik und die neue (WCS -> viel teuer...) in UD.


----------



## rence (29. März 2013)

Heute endlich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht vom Radl.


----------



## reaction187 (1. April 2013)

wie groß bist du?


----------



## rence (1. April 2013)

1.73


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. April 2013)

Heute Sonne und 7 Grad 
Gleich mal die alte Lok repariert !

Zudem wechsel des Dämpfers , von DT Swiss zu RS Monarch RT3.
Mir ging das leichte Wippen auf die Nerven und nun ist Ruhe.


----------



## Julian62 (1. April 2013)

Was macht die Lok im Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (1. April 2013)

Downhill Lok !!


----------



## reaction187 (2. April 2013)

also der hinterbau sieht ja irgendwie cooler aus als der vom signature 2, aber die farbe ist gewagt 


Was für Laufräder?


----------



## cmrlaguna (2. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> also der hinterbau sieht ja irgendwie cooler aus als der vom signature 2, aber die farbe ist gewagt
> 
> 
> Was für Laufräder?



Die Farbe ist vom Porsche RS aus den 70er. Oder auch Kawasaki Grün. Ist auf den Bildern ( Handyfoto und Sonne ) greller als in Natur. Der Rest ist ja Schwarz 

Die Räder sind DT Swiss X1600


----------



## reaction187 (3. April 2013)

@rence

was ist das für ne schnur die zum sattel führt?


----------



## pedax (3. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> was ist das für ne schnur die zum sattel führt?



Das ist eine Rock Shox Reverb Remote  und den Zug sollte man unten mit einem Kabelbinder festmachen ansonsten streift er bei voll eingefahrener Sattelstütze und stark eingefedertem Bike am Hinterreifen


----------



## reaction187 (3. April 2013)

ist das eine gefederte Sattelstütze oder wie genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (3. April 2013)

@reaction187 Ich Google das für dich ... alternativ hilft auch die Forums SuFu


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> ist das eine gefederte Sattelstütze oder wie genau?



Hier kannst du nachsehen !

http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/reverb


----------



## reaction187 (4. April 2013)

achso ok danke, war mir jetzt nicht so sicher obs das richtige war was ich gefunden hatte. Ist so eine stütze wirklich nötig? ich meine dieses teil wiegt ja über 500g, schon ziemlich heftig für mal eben runterschalten... etwas für "faule" leute oder?


----------



## pedax (4. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Ist so eine stütze wirklich nötig? ... schon ziemlich heftig für mal eben runterschalten... etwas für "faule" leute oder



nötig? nein - gabs die letzten 20 Jahre auch nicht und trotzdem fuhr man Mountainbike
angenehm? ja - vor allem wenn man in hügeligem Gelände fährt (in den Alpen ist sie nicht so unbedingt notwendig)
hab ich sie? ja
würde ich sie wieder kaufen? ja
zu schwer? für mich nicht - fährt man aber auch Marthons so ist es wahrscheinlich besser darauf zu verzichten
sonstiges? teilw. fehleranfällig (gibt einen eigenen Thread hier im Forum)


----------



## reaction187 (5. April 2013)

achso, na dann 
ich bin ja eher immer für das primitivere system, da kann nicht so schnell was kaputt gehen oder nicht funktionieren. Die bikes von heute werden ja immer technischer und komplizierter...


du hast ein 18" signature 2 oder? wie groß bist du? 
und bist du zufrieden mit dem fahrverhalten des rahmens allgemein?


----------



## pedax (5. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> du hast ein 18" signature 2 oder? wie groß bist du?


ja, ich hab ein 18" Signature 2 --> bin 1,72



reaction187 schrieb:


> und bist du zufrieden mit dem fahrverhalten des rahmens allgemein?


ja, eigentlich sogar sehr zufrieden - bergab verhält er sich so wie erwartet bzw. erhofft und bergauf sogar noch ein Stück besser - wippt eigentlich nur im Wiegetritt


----------



## ocram83 (4. Mai 2013)

Moin moin liebe Transalp-Fahrer!

Da in letzter Zeit hier so wenig los ist, mal ein paar Pics von meinem neuen (2 Wochen alt) Mtb, natürlich ein TRANSALP! Bin absolut zu frieden. Fährt sich echt bombe! Super leicht, tolle Verarbeitung, klasse Sevice. 

Grüße ocram!


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (4. Mai 2013)

Schön schlicht. Gefällt mir. Meins sollte Dienstag oder Mittwoch kommen. Ich werde dann auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder zeigen. Hoffentlich kommt dann mal wieder etwas Leben ins Forum.


----------



## Roonieman (5. Mai 2013)

Endlich wieder Bilder

Meins kommt auch nächste Woche ;-)


----------



## DeluXer (5. Mai 2013)

mein Schatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (5. Mai 2013)

DeluXer schrieb:


>



irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl bei dem Bike fehlt was, bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher was  da bin ich wieder mal richtig froh am Land zu wohnen, da geht es zum Glück (noch) nicht so wild zu


----------



## ocram83 (5. Mai 2013)

Oh shit. Das ja übel. Werde meinen Hobel aber auch niemals unbeaufsichtigt irgendwo anschließen. Höchstens mal beim Biergarten besuch.


----------



## DeluXer (5. Mai 2013)

Ja hab den tag verschlafen und bin mit Fahrrad gefahren was ich eigentlich nicht mache und prompt werd ich dafür gestraft...


----------



## GKD (5. Mai 2013)

Weils grade so (schön) passt, möchte ich dann doch mein Leid kundtun und informieren.

Mir wurde in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag (22.04 - 23.04) mein Transalp Team Ambition in 97421 Schweinfurt aus dem Keller des Studentenwohnheims entwendet.

Fall in den letzten zwei Wochen jemand in der Region eines gesehen hat (anders sind: Bärentatzen,Bananensattel, Taurus Felgen mit XT Naben) bzw. verdächtige Angebote im Internet entdeckt hat, würde ich mich um eine Nachricht freuen. 
Für zweckdienliche Hinweise, die mir mein Rad wiederbringen werde ich Finderlohn geben.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## reaction187 (5. Mai 2013)

ocram83 schrieb:


> Moin moin liebe Transalp-Fahrer!
> 
> Da in letzter Zeit hier so wenig los ist, mal ein paar Pics von meinem neuen (2 Wochen alt) Mtb, natürlich ein TRANSALP! Bin absolut zu frieden. Fährt sich echt bombe! Super leicht, tolle Verarbeitung, klasse Sevice.
> 
> Grüße ocram!



20" oder?

wie groß bist du?


----------



## ocram83 (5. Mai 2013)

Jo, das ist ein 20er Rahmen. Ich bin 1.92m groß. Hatte lange überlegt ob ich mir die 22er Größe hole, bin aber nun absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. Mai 2013)

DeluXer schrieb:


>



Mein Beileid! 
Aber schon irgendwie seltsam, dass sie Hinterrad, Sattel und Stütze verschont haben 
Naja zu deinem "Glück" :-/


----------



## reaction187 (6. Mai 2013)

naja da vorne sind schon sachen dran im wert von +-1000 euro.
Trotzdem ne sauerei von dem der das macht. So jemand muss mal ne saftige Strafe zahlen. Würd so ein bike aber auch niemals irgendwo unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen. Heutzutage wird ja alles mitgenommen wo kein name dran steht...


----------



## Roonieman (6. Mai 2013)

Heunte Endlich angekommen.
Erster Eindruck nach kurzer Testfahrt
Am WE wirds richtig getestet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlteSchwede (6. Mai 2013)

Wow gefällt mir richtig gut. Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten, bis meins da ist. Wann wurde deins in Barmstedt losgeschickt? Meins braucht irgendwie zu lange...zumindest gefühlt.


----------



## Roonieman (6. Mai 2013)

Meins wurde am Donnerstag Nachmittag erst von DHL dort abgeholt. Hatte selbst den Fehler gemacht und vergessen die Lieferadresse anzugeben, sonst wär es vllt schon fr oder sa dagewesen. 
Naja egal, ich muss sagen wenn man es erstmal Live sieht, sieht es echt noch viel Besser aus als im Netz


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (6. Mai 2013)

Meins wurde Freitag abgeholt und bei der Sendungsverfolgung steht immer noch, dass es nicht mal zur Start-Paketstation gebracht wurde. Also Sendung bei 20%. Obwohl ich alles angegeben hatte. Vielleicht hat der Postbote ja ein neues Rad haben wollen, oder das Paket ist vom Laster gefallen, oder der Laster von der Straße...


----------



## Roonieman (6. Mai 2013)

das warten geht einen auf die Eier ich weiß das.
Hast leider keine andere Wahl als warten. 

Meins war seit letzten montag fertig montiert und dann hat die Adresse gefehlt. Boah hab ich mich geärgert.


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (6. Mai 2013)

Ja das glaub ich. Transalp hatte mir eigentlich gesagt, dass mein Rad Freitag vor 10 Tagen fertig sein soll. Da hatte ich mich dann irgendwie schon drauf eingestellt letztes Wochenende fahren zu können. Hat dann doch alles irgendwie länger gedauert, was kein Vorwurf sein soll, aber das Ende vom Lied ist, dass ich mein Rad vom Gefühl her schon seit letzter Woche haben sollte. Umso schwerer ist das warten.


----------



## ocram83 (6. Mai 2013)

DerAlteSchwede schrieb:


> Meins wurde Freitag abgeholt und bei der Sendungsverfolgung steht immer noch, dass es nicht mal zur Start-Paketstation gebracht wurde. Also Sendung bei 20%. Obwohl ich alles angegeben hatte. Vielleicht hat der Postbote ja ein neues Rad haben wollen, oder das Paket ist vom Laster gefallen, oder der Laster von der Straße...



Meins wurde damals (vor 3 Wochen ) auch am freitag abgeholte und kam am Dienstag an. Stand auch ganz lange bei 20% und dann ging es ganz schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlteSchwede (6. Mai 2013)

Jetzt machst du mir Hoffnungen...hoffentlich keine falschen


----------



## reaction187 (6. Mai 2013)

@Roonieman

wie groß bist du bei deinem 20 zöller?


----------



## Roonieman (6. Mai 2013)

Ich bin 186 und ca. 85 - 86 cm Schrittlänge. Hab nen 80er Vorbau + 2 Spacer darunter gewählt. Ohne Probesitzen passt optimal ;-)

Tatapalk


----------



## reaction187 (6. Mai 2013)

achso, ok.

2cm spacer ist aber viel 

ich hab SL 83+- und bin 1,78m, hab aber ein 18" Rahmen und 1,5cm spacer bei einem 90er Vorbau.

laut rechner lieg ich zwischen 2 größen, aber fast jeder rät bei meiner Größe immer zum 18er.


----------



## Roonieman (7. Mai 2013)

Ja lag auch eigentlich bei 19. Hab mich dann aber eher nach meinem alten Bike orientiert. Darum dann zum 20". 80er Vorbau damit es etwas wendiger wird ;-)

Tatapalk


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (7. Mai 2013)

Meins ist da! Sieht wunderbar aus. Erste Ausfahrt war gut. Nur gibt es noch ein kleines Knacken. Hab noch nicht genau rausgefunden, wo es her kommt. Und ich bekomme meine Sattelstütze nur sehr schwer rein und wieder raus. Hab mir dabei schon n ganzes Stück Eloxierung abgeschmirgelt. Fotos kommen später


----------



## derZimbo (7. Mai 2013)

DerAlteSchwede schrieb:


> ... Und ich bekomme meine Sattelstütze nur sehr schwer rein und wieder raus. Hab mir dabei schon n ganzes Stück Eloxierung abgeschmirgelt. Fotos kommen später



Geht mir auch so. Hab mittlerweile rausgefunden das im Sattelrohr irgendwo ein Grad/Span übersteht den ich aber nicht wegfeilen kann, da ich nicht ran komme. Naja was solls. Aber sonst ist es top!


----------



## ocram83 (7. Mai 2013)

Ha, ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Meine Sattelstütze ist auch schon ganz schön verkratzt ;/
Ein leichtes "knacken" ist bei mir auch zu hören. Eine Speiche ist bei mir ganz etwas lose, vllt liegt es da dran. Viel SPaß mit dem neuen Bike und die Fotos nicht vergessen


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Mai 2013)

Bei mir kommt bei beiden Rahmen das Knacken der Sattelstütze , bei Temperaturen über 20 Grad. Habe die Klemme dann bei Sonne so fest angezogen , dass sie kaum zu lösen ist. Ist wohl kurz vor abreißen 
Seit dem ist Ruhe. Nur Oft kann ich das nicht machen.

Habe jetzt auf Sommerreifen  gewechselt von Nobi Nic auf Conti X-King 2.4 RaceSport ( laufen schön leicht und leise )
Aufkleber auf Gabel und Dämpfer entfernt.


----------



## reaction187 (7. Mai 2013)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Ja lag auch eigentlich bei 19. Hab mich dann aber eher nach meinem alten Bike orientiert. Darum dann zum 20". 80er Vorbau damit es etwas wendiger wird ;-)
> 
> Tatapalk




kannst du mal nachmessen von mitte Tretlager bis oberkante Sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlteSchwede (7. Mai 2013)

So jetzt einmal ein paar Bilder für euch.


----------



## derZimbo (7. Mai 2013)

Der Lockouthebel der TS8 sieht irgendwie sche... aus.
Der Rest ist schick, wird wohl nicht so sauber bleiben.


----------



## Qia (7. Mai 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Hab mittlerweile rausgefunden das im Sattelrohr irgendwo ein Grad/Span übersteht den ich aber nicht wegfeilen kann, da ich nicht ran komme. Naja was solls. Aber sonst ist es top!



Nachfräsen lassen im Fachhandel. Man sollte auch nicht die Sattelstüze abschleifen, sondern immer den Rahmen auf Maß bringen lassen. Die Werkzeuge hat die gut sortierte Werkstatt. Die Transalp-Rahmen haben eh die am weitest verbreiteten Standardmaße.

Aber erstmal viel Spass mit Euren Bikes.
Lg
Qia


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (7. Mai 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Der Lockouthebel der TS8 sieht irgendwie sche... aus.
> Der Rest ist schick, wird wohl nicht so sauber bleiben.



Hab ihn auch schon leicht gedreht. Jetzt passt er auch ins Cockpit. Vorher war es wirklich wie eine dicke Warze auf der Nase...


----------



## Qia (7. Mai 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt bei beiden Rahmen das Knacken der Sattelstütze , bei Temperaturen über 20 Grad. Habe die Klemme dann bei Sonne so fest angezogen , dass sie kaum zu lösen ist. Ist wohl kurz vor abreißen
> Seit dem ist Ruhe. Nur Oft kann ich das nicht machen.
> 
> Habe jetzt auf Sommerreifen  gewechselt von Nobi Nic auf Conti X-King 2.4 RaceSport ( laufen schön leicht und leise )
> Aufkleber auf Gabel und Dämpfer entfernt.



Hi Du,
bei Deiner Gabel würde ich das obere Loch an der Dämpferwippe fahren. Die Gabel gehört ja zu den softeren.
Der Hinterbau versteift sich bei Kettenzug eh ausreichend für den Vortrieb, aber am schnell gefahrenen Trail bietet die 150er Variante einfach mehr Traktion.

Coole Farbe übrigends! 
Lg
Qia


----------



## log11 (7. Mai 2013)

@DerAlteSchwede, schönes Bike! So in der Art wird meins wohl auch werden. Ich warte nur noch auf den X12 Hinterbau.
Was hast Du für die M1900 an Aufpreis gezahlt im Gegensatz zu den Crossride?


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Mai 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi Du,
> bei Deiner Gabel würde ich das obere Loch an der Dämpferwippe fahren. Die Gabel gehört ja zu den softeren.
> Der Hinterbau versteift sich bei Kettenzug eh ausreichend für den Vortrieb, aber am schnell gefahrenen Trail bietet die 150er Variante einfach mehr Traktion.
> 
> ...



Hi,
das ist nur ne 120er Gabel. Bin eh meist auf Wald und Forstwegen unterwegs und mag´s da lieber etwas straffer, da ich dort auch lange Steigungen habe.  Bin schon vom DT auf RS Dämpfer gewechselt. Hat mir zu sehr gewippt.
Fahre das Bike jetzt ca. 3 Monate und saß seit dem kein einziges Mal mehr auf dem Hardtail.
Die Farbe ist zwar gewagt, aber ich finde die gut . Fällt auf


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (7. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @DerAlteSchwede, schönes Bike! So in der Art wird meins wohl auch werden. Ich warte nur noch auf den X12 Hinterbau.
> Was hast Du für die M1900 an Aufpreis gezahlt im Gegensatz zu den Crossride?



Die M1900 kosten nicht mehr, als die Crossride. Und beide wiegen gleich viel. Ich habe mich für DT Swiss entschieden, weil die normale Speichen und keine Messerspeichen haben und der LRS damit etwas dezenter daher kommt. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es da einen großen qualitativen Unterschied gibt.

Zu X12: Ich habe dann doch lieber das Fahren im Mai gegen die Achse getauscht. Steckachse ist schon was feines, aber an nem Tourenfully wirds auch die normale tun.

Ansonsten ist das Rad mit kompl. SLX (XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk) und der Magura MT2 ausgestattet. Beim ersten, kurzen Antesten muss ich sagen: Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum so viele Leute im Forum gegen Magura haten. Aber vielleicht kommt die böse Überraschung ja noch eines Tages für mich...


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Mai 2013)

DerAlteSchwede schrieb:


> Die M1900 kosten nicht mehr, als die Crossride. Und beide wiegen gleich viel. Ich habe mich für DT Swiss entschieden, weil die normale Speichen und keine Messerspeichen haben und der LRS damit etwas dezenter daher kommt. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es da einen großen qualitativen Unterschied gibt.
> 
> Zu X12: Ich habe dann doch lieber das Fahren im Mai gegen die Achse getauscht. Steckachse ist schon was feines, aber an nem Tourenfully wirds auch die normale tun.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Rad mit kompl. SLX und der Magura MT2 ausgestattet. Beim ersten, kurzen Antesten muss ich sagen: Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum so viele Leute im Forum gegen Magura haten. Aber vielleicht kommt die böse Überraschung ja noch eines Tages für mich...



Schickes Bike ! Bis auf den Sattel !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (7. Mai 2013)

@DerAlteSchwede, ist ja lustig.....die MT2 ist auch meine Wahl. 
Kennst Du die Maulweite der M1900 Felgen? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind die doch sogar ein wenig breiter als die Crossride oder täusche ich mich da?
Kann man bei den M1900 den Konus selbständig nachstellen? Das soll bei den Crossride nicht gehen und man liest öfters von Lagerspiel.
Meins wird auch SLX ausgestattet sein bis auf die MT2 Bremse und XT Schaltwerk+XT Umwerfer.
Hast Du Dein Bike mal gewogen? Das reale Gewicht wäre mal sehr interessant. Ist ja vermutlich ein 18" Rahmen?
Bei der X12 haste schon recht, ist eher ein "nice to have". 

Grüße log11


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (7. Mai 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Schickes Bike ! Bis auf den Sattel !!


 Ist ja auch nur die mitgelieferte Standardware. Hab aber noch keinen passenden für mich gefunden. Deshalb erstmal den als Ausgangspunkt fahren. Dann weiß ich wo's drückt. Du solltest außerdem meine Pedale sehen 


log11 schrieb:


> @DerAlteSchwede, ist ja lustig.....die MT2 ist auch meine Wahl.
> Kennst Du die Maulweite der M1900 Felgen? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind die doch sogar ein wenig breiter als die Crossride oder täusche ich mich da?
> Kann man bei den M1900 den Konus selbständig nachstellen? Das soll bei den Crossride nicht gehen und man liest öfters von Lagerspiel.
> Meins wird auch SLX ausgestattet sein bis auf die MT2 Bremse und XT Schaltwerk+XT Umwerfer.
> ...



Das mit dem Lagerspiel war eine weitere Sache, die mich zu den DT Swiss gebracht hat. Ob es bei denen besser ist...keine Ahnung. Ich werde berichten, falls nicht. Zur Maulbreite: Hab noch nicht nachgemessen. Übernächste Woche sollte aber das Rad meiner Freundin eintreffen. Das hat die Crossride. Eventuelle Unterschiede könnte ich dann nachprüfen.

XT Schaltwerk ist dran. Hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben (habe mit leichtem Aufpreis das Shadow Plus bestellt. Scheint super zu funktionieren). Aber sonst SLX.

Das Gewicht mit Pedale usw. muss ich noch messen. Rein rechnerisch (nur die bei Transalp nachgemessenen Angaben addiert) soll es 11,317kg wiegen...Wer's glaubt.


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Mai 2013)

DerAlteSchwede schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur die mitgelieferte Standardware. Hab aber noch keinen passenden für mich gefunden. Deshalb erstmal den als Ausgangspunkt fahren. Dann weiß ich wo's drückt. Du solltest außerdem meine Pedale sehen



Ich hatte den gleichen Sattel dabei ! Hatte ich beim bestellen übersehen.
Der war dann die Besondere Beigabe beim Verkauf meines Ur-Alt Bikes 
Ich dachte du schraubst die Schuhe gleich an die Kurbel 

Was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter ?


----------



## Qia (7. Mai 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist nur ne 120er Gabel. Bin eh meist auf Wald und Forstwegen unterwegs und mag´s da lieber etwas straffer, da ich dort auch lange Steigungen habe.  Bin schon vom DT auf RS Dämpfer gewechselt. Hat mir zu sehr gewippt.
> Fahre das Bike jetzt ca. 3 Monate und saß seit dem kein einziges Mal mehr auf dem Hardtail.
> Die Farbe ist zwar gewagt, aber ich finde die gut . Fällt auf



Ah, Ok, dann hat mich mein schiefer Blick getäuscht. Die hat tatsächlich nach mehr ausgesehen.

Der Rock Shox Monarch ist sowieso das bessere Federbein. Mit dem Teil holt man in jeder Hinsicht mehr aus dem Hinterbau heraus.

Das mit dem Wippen liegt oft einfach nur an den falschen Werktunes der Druck und Zugstufe. Aber Deiner scheint ja ganz gut zu passen.

Viel Spass mit dem Teil weiterhin.
Qia


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Mai 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Ah, Ok, dann hat mich mein schiefer Blick getäuscht. Die hat tatsächlich nach mehr ausgesehen.
> 
> Der Rock Shox Monarch ist sowieso das bessere Federbein. Mit dem Teil holt man in jeder Hinsicht mehr aus dem Hinterbau heraus.
> 
> ...



Das liegt bestimmt an den fehlenden Aufklebern und Komplett schwarzen Finish . Täuscht dann mehr vor.
Abstimmung ist Medium Tune von den Jungs von Transalp. Wollte da auf Nr. Sicher gehen.
Den Rest erledigt deine Wippe 

Grüße


----------



## Roonieman (7. Mai 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> kannst du mal nachmessen von mitte Tretlager bis oberkante Sattel?



Hab mal eben grob gemessen. Im Lot ca 75cm.
Im Winkel vom Sattelrohr entlang ca 77cm.

 @DerAlteSchwede

Schickes Bike, gestern noch gefragt wie lang es dauert. Zack da ist es
Sehr schön und viel Spaß damit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonieman (7. Mai 2013)

Wie fügt man die Bilder so schön groß ein???


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Mai 2013)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Wie fügt man die Bilder so schön groß ein???



Ich mache das über ein Online Fotoalbum . 
Einfach die URL vom Bild einfügen.


----------



## Roonieman (7. Mai 2013)

Ah ok danke. Hab meine hier aus dem mtb news Album eingefügt. Aber sind eben nicht so schön groß


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (7. Mai 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ich hatte den gleichen Sattel dabei ! Hatte ich beim bestellen übersehen.
> Der war dann die Besondere Beigabe beim Verkauf meines Ur-Alt Bikes
> Ich dachte du schraubst die Schuhe gleich an die Kurbel
> 
> Was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter ?



Hm...ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Habe den Flaschenhalter und Wellgo M20 Pedale so zum Fahrrad dazu bekommen. Auf der Rechnung steht nur Trinkflaschenhalter Flex Elox. Also bin ich mir wirklich nicht sicher.

 @Rooniemann

Ja über Nacht hat sich der Status bei der Sendungsverfolgung von 20% (noch nichts passiert) zu 80% (wird ausgeliefert ) geändert. So ist die Verfolgung dann natürlich sehr hilfreich 

Die Bilder habe ich zu meinen Album hier auf MTB-News hochgeladen und dann Adresse kopiert und mit IMG usw. eingefügt. Also wahrscheinlich genauso wie du. Habe die Bilder allerdings auch mit der 12Megapixel-DSLR fotografiert. Vielleicht war deine Auflösung geringer?


----------



## Roonieman (7. Mai 2013)

Super jetzt hab ich rausgefunden wie es geht


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (7. Mai 2013)

Sehr gut


----------



## log11 (8. Mai 2013)

@DerAlteSchwede, ja Deine Argumente pro M1900 LRS kann ich nachvollziehen. Wobei ich gerad rausgefunden habe, das die Felge wohl auch nur eine 19mm Maulweite hat.
Vielleicht gönne ich mir doch den LRS mit No Tubes ZTR Crest+ Hope Pro II Evo Naben.
Vorteil: 21mm Maulweite was niedrigen Luftdruck zuläßt und ca 350g Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber den Crossride. Allerdings löhnt man dafür auch deutlich mehr.  Irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (8. Mai 2013)

Stimmt. Hast du schon nachgefragt, wie viel mehr das macht?


----------



## log11 (8. Mai 2013)

Ja habe ich. Mit den Tune King Kong sind waren es Ã¼ber 400â¬ Aufpreis und bei ZTR Crest+ Hope Pro II Evo sind es 270â¬ Aufpreis zu den Crossride.
Letzteres wÃ¤re ich gerade so noch bereit zu zahlen......auch wenn das Signature dann spÃ¼rbar teurer wird.


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (8. Mai 2013)

270â¬ gehen zwar noch, aber als Fully-Neuling habe ich mir lieber eine solide Basis geschaffen. SpÃ¤ter nachrÃ¼sten geht immer. Und wenn mich nichts stÃ¶rt, wird auch nichts geÃ¤ndert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (8. Mai 2013)

Da hast Du schon recht. Die M1900 sind nen solider LRS. Mir geht es eher um die Maulweite der Felge. Derzeit fahre ich eine Felge mit 23mm Maulweite auf meinem Transalp Stoker und da kann man halt mit dem Conti Raceking 2.2 auch mal bequem 1,6bar fahren bei knapp 70kg Fahrergewicht.


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (8. Mai 2013)

Ok, dann kann ich das verstehen. Was sind denn deine Einsatzgebiete? Ich fahr halt hauptsächlich Touren. Die zwar auch gerne mit Trails, aber nicht so, dass ich unbedingt low-pressure fahren muss.


----------



## log11 (8. Mai 2013)

Bei mir sind es auch Touren aber teilweise durch sehr unwegsames Gelände. Durch die "low pressure" Option hab ich selbst mit dem HT ein äußerst komfortables Fahrgefühl. Unebenheiten werden gut geschluckt ohne daß der Reifen in schnellen Kurven von der Felge walkt. Bei Fully ist das dämpfen von Unebenheiten über den Reifen nicht mehr ganz so wichtig......finde ich. Deshalb überleg ich auch noch ob es nicht doch die 19mm tun. Schaun wir mal. 
Aber back to the pictures.


----------



## reaction187 (8. Mai 2013)

Warum sollens die nicht tun?
Hab auch 19mm und kann völlig ohne Probleme 2.25er Reifen fahren und das auch mit weniger als 2 bar. Wem da trotzdem der Reifen abspringt dem ist nicht zu helfen.

über 19mm gehört eher in den enduro/trail Bereich.

Wir fahren ja auch nicht mit monstertrucks auf den straßen nur weil die mega breite felgen und reifen haben.


----------



## log11 (8. Mai 2013)

@reaction187, ich sehe Du kennst Dich aus. Je breiter die Maulweite desto stabiler ist der Mantel bei niedrigem Druck im Kurvenbereich.
Ich hatte zuvor 19mm Felgen und nun die 23mm Variante. Glaub mir, der Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht bei Drücken um die 1,5-1,7 bar. Kein wabbeln und walken mehr bei zügig gefahrenenn Kurven. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## reaction187 (9. Mai 2013)

wabbeln und walken, jaja. kauf dir ordentliche reifen 
ich habe solche phänomene jedenfalls nicht. Mit 2.4er Reifen ist das natürlich was anderes, da sind so breite Felgen besser. Aber darum gehts jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Teuflor (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, auch mein Ltd 2012 mit slx bremsen ist gestern gekommen. 
Einfach nur ein Traum. 

Mieses Foto, wird sich ändern.  

Ein Lob an transalp für den super Service, aber ein Tadel an DHL. Abgeholt am Freitag und erst am Mittwoch angekommen. Bis Montag abend ist da garnicht passiert. 

Ist bzw, der 17 Zoll Rahmen bei 177cm und schritt von ca 80

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flyingcruiser (9. Mai 2013)

Was du wieder hast. 3 Tage ist bei Sperrgut doch richtig schnell!


----------



## Roonieman (10. Mai 2013)

Ich find das auch schnell. Ausser der Freitag war vor 2 wochen ;-)

Schönes Bike. Grün auf Schwarz sieht auch geil aus.:thumbup:

Tatapalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (10. Mai 2013)

naja, wenn man bedenkt das freitag 11 uhr das bike im DHL auto war und bis Montag Abend da drin lag (besonders wenn das startpaket Zentrum gleich ums eck ist und Samstag bei dhl ganz normaler Arbeitstag ist) daaaaan ist das schon lang 

aber egal, es hat sich auf jedenfalls gelohnt das warten. Geiles Teil


----------



## frankenflitzer (10. Mai 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt bei beiden Rahmen das Knacken der Sattelstütze , bei Temperaturen über 20 Grad. Habe die Klemme dann bei Sonne so fest angezogen , dass sie kaum zu lösen ist. Ist wohl kurz vor abreißen
> Seit dem ist Ruhe. Nur Oft kann ich das nicht machen.
> 
> Habe jetzt auf Sommerreifen  gewechselt von Nobi Nic auf Conti X-King 2.4 RaceSport ( laufen schön leicht und leise )
> Aufkleber auf Gabel und Dämpfer entfernt.



Geile Farbe! Gefällt mir richtig gut! Wie heisst die? Bin auch dabei mir ein TA zu holen, Stimmige Probefahrt vorausgesetzt.


----------



## cmrlaguna (10. Mai 2013)

frankenflitzer schrieb:


> Geile Farbe! Gefällt mir richtig gut! Wie heisst die? Bin auch dabei mir ein TA zu holen, Stimmige Probefahrt vorausgesetzt.



Hi. Danke, ist soweit ich mich erinnere Signalgrün ( Ral 6032 )
Ist auf dem Bild ( vom Handy ) überbelichtet und in Natur einen Tick dunkler.
Ähnlich Kawasaki Grün oder Porsche Rs von BJ. 74-76.


----------



## cmrlaguna (10. Mai 2013)

Hier sieht man die Farbe etwas besser. Da Bike ist da allerdings voller Staub von der Tour an dem Tag.


----------



## DeluXer (10. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr das hier schonmal gesehn:
http://www.sequoia-sports.de/index...._id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=69&lang=de


----------



## Teuflor (10. Mai 2013)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Habt ihr das hier schonmal gesehn:
> http://www.sequoia-sports.de/index...._id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=69&lang=de



transalp rahmen 

die restlichen komponenten schauen mir aber bissi mau aus für den preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (10. Mai 2013)

Die Komponenten sind genau die gleichen wie bei dem Team Ambition 2012 fÃ¼r 749â¬. Sogar die gleiche Beschreibung. Farbe mÃ¼sste Dormant Fire Red sein oder?


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (10. Mai 2013)

Ist das denn so rechtens? Vielleicht haben die Restbestände von TA aufgekauft? Keine Ahnung, aber komisch ist es schon. 

Sollte Dormant Fire Red sein, oder ähnliches.


----------



## Teuflor (10. Mai 2013)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Die Komponenten sind genau die gleichen wie bei dem Team Ambition 2012 für 749. Sogar die gleiche Beschreibung. Farbe müsste Dormant Fire Red sein oder?



Gibt es aber so für den Preis nicht mehr, oder? Schade. Fahrrad für Frau  

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeluXer (10. Mai 2013)

Nein , da die alten Rahmen wohl schon alle weg sind und günstige Komponenten wie Suntour Epicon  nichtmehr verbaut werden


----------



## Julian62 (10. Mai 2013)

Haben anscheinend auch Signature (II)-Komplettbikes im Angebot, nur bisher noch ohne Bild. Mitsamt den TA Gravity-9-Anbauteilen.

Für die Galerie noch was aus dem hässlichen Winter


----------



## DeluXer (10. Mai 2013)

Hässlich find ich eher den Lockout der Magura Gabeln, dass die nicht einfach eins ala Reba machen können.


----------



## Julian62 (10. Mai 2013)

Schon, vor allem bricht das Ding schon fast beim Anschauen ab, so weit wie der Hebel raussteht  Aber lässt sich immerhin gut bedienen.


----------



## DeluXer (10. Mai 2013)

Könnte man den eigentlich mit dem von der reba tauschen? Letzendlich ziehen doch beide nur am Draht oder?


----------



## log11 (12. Mai 2013)

Der Poploc Hebel der Magura ist ja wirklich krass. Kann man das nicht irgendwie unauffälliger montieren, so daß der nicht so heftig absteht?


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (12. Mai 2013)

Ich habe meinen einfach etwas runter gedreht. Zu weit geht das nicht, aber etwas besser, als auf den Bildern. Dafür wirkt der Hebel sehr stabil und stört mich nach einer halben Woche Gewöhnungszeit kein Stück mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (12. Mai 2013)

@DerAlteSchwede, danke für den Tipp. Könntest Du mal ein Bild vom Cockpit Deines Transalps einstellen mit dem leicht gedrehten Hebel? Würde mich mal interessieren. Danke.


----------



## frankenflitzer (12. Mai 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Hi. Danke, ist soweit ich mich erinnere Signalgrün ( Ral 6032 )
> Ist auf dem Bild ( vom Handy ) überbelichtet und in Natur einen Tick dunkler.
> Ähnlich Kawasaki Grün oder Porsche Rs von BJ. 74-76.



Find ich immer noch geil. Würde sogar von meiner Frau begrüßt, schade nur, dass es die Farbe nimmer gibt. Darauf hätte ich wirklich Lust gehabt.


----------



## cmrlaguna (12. Mai 2013)

frankenflitzer schrieb:


> Find ich immer noch geil. Würde sogar von meiner Frau begrüßt, schade nur, dass es die Farbe nimmer gibt. Darauf hätte ich wirklich Lust gehabt.



Warum gibt´s die Farbe nicht mehr ? Ist doch eine normale Ral Farbe.
Ich dachte man bekommt jede Ral Farbe auf Wunsch. 
Hast du nachgefragt ?


----------



## 4mate (12. Mai 2013)

Du verstehst nicht: http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...ories/Farblexikon/Welche_Farben_moeglich_sind
Signalgrün ist nicht mehr auf der Farbpalette.

Signalfarben sind normalerweise nicht gestattet im Fahrzeugbau
und Bundes- und Landesfahrzeugen etc. pp. vorbehalten.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (13. Mai 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht: http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...ories/Farblexikon/Welche_Farben_moeglich_sind
> Signalgrün ist nicht mehr auf der Farbpalette.
> 
> Signalfarben sind normalerweise nicht gestattet im Fahrzeugbau
> und Bundes- und Landesfahrzeugen etc. pp. vorbehalten.



Dann haben sie das Signalorange RAL 2010 (genau wie Signalgelb, Signalbraun und Signalweiß) wohl vergessen aus ihrer Palette zu nehmen


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. Mai 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht: http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...ories/Farblexikon/Welche_Farben_moeglich_sind
> Signalgrün ist nicht mehr auf der Farbpalette.
> 
> Signalfarben sind normalerweise nicht gestattet im Fahrzeugbau
> und Bundes- und Landesfahrzeugen etc. pp. vorbehalten.



Ok. 
Das Gelb-Grün 6018 ist fast die gleiche Farbe.


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (13. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @DerAlteSchwede, danke für den Tipp. Könntest Du mal ein Bild vom Cockpit Deines Transalps einstellen mit dem leicht gedrehten Hebel? Würde mich mal interessieren. Danke.



Wenn ich am Wochenende wieder bei meinem Rad bin, kann ich ein Bild machen. Zum Hebel muss ich aber auch noch sagen: In Echt sieht es auch ohne drehen nicht so schlimm aus, wie auf Bildern und wenn man selber drauf sitzt und fährt sieht man es noch weniger.

  @frankenflitzer usw. ...Zu den Ral-Farben: Der Farbfächer, der bei Transalp im Laden liegt ist deutlich umfangreicher, als die online-Auswahl. Ich würde mich da einfach nochmal bei Transalp direkt informieren. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Signalgrün immer noch möglich ist.


----------



## Roonieman (27. Mai 2013)

Heut das erste mal mit dem neuen Bike im Gebirge gewesen. Wetter war mies aber Bike


----------



## Opachakka (28. Mai 2013)

Mein neues Transalp Summitrider II:





baumi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn das was rot ist weiß wär fände ich die Farbkombi garnicht schlecht , aber so find ichs garnicht schön


----------



## pedax (28. Mai 2013)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Wenn das was rot ist weiß wär fände ich die Farbkombi garnicht schlecht , aber so find ichs garnicht schön


 vor allem den roten Sattel find ich zu viel des Guten - ohne den würden die roten Akzente glaub ich besser aussehen


----------



## flyingcruiser (28. Mai 2013)

aber die rahmenfarbe ist super!


----------



## Opachakka (28. Mai 2013)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Wenn das was rot ist weiß wär fände ich die Farbkombi garnicht schlecht , aber so find ichs garnicht schön



Nee, mit Werder Bremen hab ich nichts am Hut.
Die Farbkombi sollte schon italienisch sein.

baumi


----------



## Opachakka (28. Mai 2013)

pedax schrieb:


> vor allem den roten Sattel find ich zu viel des Guten - ohne den würden die roten Akzente glaub ich besser aussehen



Der lag noch so rum. Ich werde mal einen weißen versuchen.
Mal sehen, ob der besser passt.

baumi


----------



## Roonieman (29. Mai 2013)

Wie schon gesagt der Sattel. Ansonsten schöönes Ding ;-)

Tatapalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilarennt (29. Mai 2013)

das ist super geworden!  sehr gute farbkombi. weiß wäre auch gegangen. aber rot passt auch! nur beim sattel, stimm ich den anderen zu. da der vorbau schon weiss ist, könnte das der passende akzent sein, der noch fehlt.


----------



## DeluXer (29. Mai 2013)

Erinnert mich ziemlich an ein Dirtbike.


----------



## Roonieman (29. Mai 2013)

Ich find ein weißer wäre passend ;-)

Tatapalk


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (29. Mai 2013)

Auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen die Kind Shock Lev. Die Teile stammen bis auf den Umwerfer (vorher Top swing jetzt Down swing) und den LRS von meinem Ambition Team.
Die Magura Durin ist auf 120mm getravelt.


----------



## nepo (29. Mai 2013)

Das Summitrider find ich auch saugeil! Den Sattel würde ich auch mal durch nen weißen ersetzen. Sonst finde ich das Rot zu diesem Grün einfach klasse!

Der hier wäre optisch klasse:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1166/a86376/flite-xc-weiss-rot.html

Aber passen muss er halt...
Der jetzige is ja aber eh auch ein Flite oder?


----------



## Opachakka (30. Mai 2013)

Hi nepo!

Danke für den link. Beim nächsten Einkauf werde ich den mal mitbestellen. Der passt wohl ganz gut.

baumi


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (2. Juni 2013)

Hier mein neuer Rücklichthalter am Transalp. "Sattelohr- Trinkflaschenhalter" gekauft und nach kurzem hin und her......passt.










*Specialized MTB Rear Cage Mount Flaschenhalter-Klemmschellen*


----------



## Roonieman (5. Juni 2013)

Schönes Wetter gehabt. Also wieder rauf auf den Bock


----------



## lilarennt (7. Juni 2013)

hier mal ein aktuelles von meiner süßen


----------



## reaction187 (7. Juni 2013)

die neuen fullys haben jetzt alle das neue unten breitere steuerrohr und die pulverbeschichtung ist seidenmatt und nicht mehr stumpfmatt.
und in ein paar tagen gibts auch schwarze lagerkappen. rot passt ja nicht wirklich zu den meisten bikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (7. Juni 2013)

"alle das neue unten breitere steuerrohr"

Tapered? Oben 1 1/8" und unten 1,5"


----------



## reaction187 (7. Juni 2013)

ja tapered. steuersatz ist dann aisx-22.
soll den austausch von gabeln erleichtern und bietet mehr option für farbige steuersätze. hab gefragt ob die alten rahmen noch verbaut werden, aber da sind wohl kaum noch welche da, ausser die 16er... alle anderen kriegen das neue steuerrohr.
Optisch eine geschmacksache, aber man wird ja nicht gefragt ;-)
müsste übrigens das gleiche steuerrohr wie beim summit rider sein. sieht genau so aus.


----------



## reaction187 (8. Juni 2013)

im aufbau: 



vorne braunolive, hinten schwarzolive. hab eigentlich gedacht schwarzolive wäre dunkler. Die roten lagerkappen tausch ich noch gegen schwarze...das rot sieht ja überhaupt nicht passend aus. Vom steuerrohr kann man halten was man will. Fand eigentlich das alte "schöner".


----------



## flyingcruiser (8. Juni 2013)

wenn du ne 1 1/8 gabel drin hast, macht ein tapered steuerrohr eh keinen sinn. da passt die gabelkrone einfach nicht zu.


----------



## reaction187 (8. Juni 2013)

ist aber ne tapered gabel 

so ist das und so wird das bleiben. es wird keine rahmen mehr mit anderem steuerrohr geben. Alle werden darauf hin geändert.


----------



## Roonieman (16. Juni 2013)

Wieder Pics...


----------



## juneoen (20. Juni 2013)

verkaufe meinen transalt ltd frame in 15 zoll incl acros steuersatz und ersatz schaltauge,das jetzige ist grün eloxiert.


----------



## reaction187 (20. Juni 2013)

nur noch die roten lagerkappen weg, dann so gut wie fertig.


 

 



Die Kabel so kurz wie möglich, so lang wie nötig.
Farbe ist leicht verfälscht durch das wolkige wetter...


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. Juni 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> nur noch die roten lagerkappen weg, dann so gut wie fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön Sauber !

Sieht gut aus und wenn die Roten Kappen ( warum auch immer die Rot sind ) anders sind , noch besser. 
Der Sattel ist allerdings nicht mein Fall.
Aber sonst 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (20. Juni 2013)

thx

die kappen sind rot weil TA die im moment nur in rot hat. Sollen aber bald in schwarz kommen. Mir fehlt leider ein poplock hebel für die Gabel  Aber wenn ich so überlege, brauche ich den eigentlich nicht. Hauptsache das Teil fährt und man hängt sich nicht im Gestrüp am Lenker auf


----------



## Teuflor (20. Juni 2013)

Kann man die kappen irgend woher anders kaufen die auch drauf passen?

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. Juni 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> thx
> 
> die kappen sind rot weil TA die im moment nur in rot hat. Sollen aber bald in schwarz kommen. Mir fehlt leider ein poplock hebel für die Gabel  Aber wenn ich so überlege, brauche ich den eigentlich nicht. Hauptsache das Teil fährt und man hängt sich nicht im Gestrüp am Lenker auf



Ich meinte ja , warum TA den Rahmen nur mit den Kappen bisher angeboten hat. Das war einer der Gründe , warum ich mir den nicht gekauft habe.
Der 2. weil ich das Bananen Unterrohr nicht mag.

Ich habe bisher an meinen Bikes den Hebel auch nicht montiert. Ich fahre jeden Berg im sitzen Hoch und da wippt die Gabel nicht. 
Meine jetzige DT Swiss am Fully , hat den eh nur Oben an der Gabel.
Bei der RS am Hardtail , habe ich ihn abgebaut.


----------



## reaction187 (20. Juni 2013)

warum das so war weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht weils die nicht mehr in schwarz gab... aber bald wieder.

Das geschwungene unterrohr mag ich aber wiederum  sieht irgendwie natürlicher aus, nicht so kantig. aber das ist ja geschmacksache.

im sitzen berg hoch fahren? die ersten meter geht das ja, aber dann...


----------



## Roonieman (26. Juni 2013)

Wieder mal geradelt


----------



## Zorngiggel (28. Juni 2013)

Spaß im Taunus mit der Transe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (1. Juli 2013)

der Schlauch hat 1 Fahrt gehalten


----------



## Teuflor (1. Juli 2013)

Ärgerlich aber hab auch schon mal 2 Schläuche in 20 min verbraten...

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoWay92 (14. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein neues TA Summitrider 







LG Stefan


----------



## Roonieman (14. Juli 2013)

Geile Farbe :thumbup:

Tatapalk


----------



## elmkoenig (15. Juli 2013)

Samstag auf der Jungfernfahrt, von TA nach Hause,
ich war der freundliche Mtb Fahrer mit den Fliegen zwischen den Zähnen


----------



## frankenflitzer (15. Juli 2013)

elmkoenig schrieb:


> Samstag auf der Jungfernfahrt, von TA nach Hause,
> ich war der freundliche Mtb Fahrer mit den Fliegen zwischen den Zähnen



Sehr schön ... und sehe ich da Shimano Saint Pedale? Was sind das denn für Griffe?


----------



## reaction187 (15. Juli 2013)

Leider noch immer keine schwarzen Lagerkappen bekommen:


----------



## elmkoenig (15. Juli 2013)

> Sehr schön
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 nee alles XT..
die Griffe heißen Contec Ergo Tour


----------



## Caranamarth (15. Juli 2013)

Mein neues Ambition Team 4.0. Zwei Wochen alt und bisher mehr als zufrieden


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. Juli 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Leider noch immer keine schwarzen Lagerkappen bekommen:



Was macht denn das Dämpfer Knacken ? Immer noch oder weg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (15. Juli 2013)

also beim fahren merke ich da nix mehr. Im stand ist es auch sanfter geworden. Was da jetzt noch geräusche verursacht muss durch die Dichtungen entstehen. Aber funktionieren tut der Dämpfer gut  hab ihn aber auch die meiste zeit auf halb offen. Bei härteren Untergründen verschwindet sonst so viel Antriebskraft im Dämpfer.


----------



## Pinkster123 (18. Juli 2013)

Gabelschaft braucht noch die richtige Länge, Bremssättel und Schläuche und Hebel bräuchten eine farbliche Anpassung - aber solange die funktionieren und ich kein Geld ausgeben mag - hmmm. Später 
Mittelfristig ist der Sattel+Stütze dran.


----------



## kommski (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo an alle Transalp Biker,

ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Summitriders.
(Das Warten war schon hart)






Bilder von draußen folgen.


----------



## reaction187 (19. Juli 2013)

Welche farbe ist das und welche Gabel?
Ist deine pulverung auch so samtweich?


----------



## kommski (19. Juli 2013)

Die Farbe ist RAL 5024. Ein wenig von Gulf inspiriert.
Die Gabel ist eine RS Revelation 150-120mm.
Ich habe mit dem Bike zwar noch nicht gekuschelt  aber die Pulverung fühlt sich schon geschmeidig an im Gegensatz zu meinen anderen Bikes.


----------



## reffi (19. Juli 2013)

Jetzt darf ich auch mitspielen, hier also mein "Black Pearl" 

2 Bilder mit original Sattel und Griffen:












3 Bilder mit neuem Sattel, Griffen und Flaschenhalter:


----------



## MM76 (20. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch Super Bike


----------



## pedax (20. Juli 2013)

tolles Bike  freut mich, dass hier immer mehr los ist im Transalp-Forum vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr als ich mir meins geholt hab war es hier noch ziemlich ruhig, aber die Jungs dort bauen einfach tolle Bikes


----------



## Teuflor (20. Juli 2013)

@reffi

affengeiles bike, lediglich die click pedale stöhren mich wenn das ding schon 150-160mm federweg hat, kann man damit auch Berge runter shreddern 


jetzt bin ich so richtig angefixt, eigentlich wollt ich mir das signature erst nächstes jahr leisten...


was ist das für eins, 18" ?
welches bike is das genau?

wie groß bist du und was fürn schritt hast du?

ufff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reffi (20. Juli 2013)

Danke 

ja es ist auch zum Berge runter Shreddern, aber warum sollte mich die Clickis dabei stöhren? ich fände es komisch wenn ohne  Ist halt persönlicher Gusto.

Ich bin 172cm, 78cm Schritt.
Rahmengröße 18" - passt bombe 

Ist kein vorkonfiguriertes Bike, habe es im Konfigurator selber zusammen gesetzt, plus ein paar Extras, wie Lenker per Mail abgestimmt.
Es lohnt sich immer mal dort zu fragen, was sie noch auf Lager haben.

Die genaue  Konfig kann ich morgen mal posten.





Teuflor schrieb:


> @reffi
> 
> affengeiles bike, lediglich die click pedale stöhren mich wenn das ding schon 150-160mm federweg hat, kann man damit auch Berge runter shreddern
> 
> ...


----------



## pedax (20. Juli 2013)

reffi schrieb:


> ja es auch zum Berge runter Shreddern, aber warum sollte mich die Clickis dabei stöhren? ich fände es komisch wenn ohne  Ist halt persönlicher Gusto.



Ich fahre meine Signature II AM auch mit Clickies und find es gut so 



reffi schrieb:


> Ich bin 172cm, 78cm Schritt.
> Rahmengröße 18" - passt bombe



hab ähnliche Maße wie du nur etwas größere Schrittlänge bei gleicher Körpergröße und fahre auch 18" allerdings mit sehr kurzem Vorbau (60mm) weil mein Oberkörper durch die langen Beine etwas kürzer ist


----------



## reffi (21. Juli 2013)

pedax schrieb:


> hab ähnliche Maße wie du nur etwas größere Schrittlänge bei gleicher Körpergröße und fahre auch 18" allerdings mit sehr kurzem Vorbau (60mm) weil mein Oberkörper durch die langen Beine etwas kürzer ist



Fahre auch einen 60mm Vorbau 

Meine Konfiguration lege ich  mal im Signature 2-Thread ab - hier ist ja eigentlich die Galerie und da sollen eigentlich mehr Bilder als Text sein 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10790520#post10790520


----------



## kommski (21. Juli 2013)

Das Signature sieht schick aus.


----------



## reaction187 (21. Juli 2013)

warum sind hier immer alle so klein?



kommski schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist RAL 5024.
> Ich habe mit dem Bike zwar noch nicht gekuschelt
> 
> 
> ...



dann hast du auch diese samtweiche pulverung. TA sagte mir vor ein paar wochen mal, dass es die andere Pulverung bzw, die Klarschicht momentan am Markt nicht gibt. Mein hardtail hat so eine raue oberfläche, fast wie feines schmiergelpapier.

Was mir nur leider auffältt ist dass die weiche pulverung sehr kratzanfällig ist.
Da brauch nur mal ein kabel etwas drann lang reiben und schon sieht man das an der stelle und es bleibt auch so. Dafür lässt es sich besser reinigen und sieht schöner aus.
Aber bombensicher ist die Pulverung nicht, so wie ich das von früher kenne. Steinschlag wäre tötlich in dem fall.


----------



## kommski (22. Juli 2013)

also ein guter Fotograf bin ich nicht 

















 @_reaction187_ wenn es so ist wie du beschreibst ist es natürlich ärgerlich. Ich gebe aber zu das mich Kratzer jetzt nicht so sehr stören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AJyrch (22. Juli 2013)

nach den Bildern hab ich mich auch für ein transalp rahmen entschieden.
Ich hoffe der Rahmen kommt bald...wird langsam zeit.


----------



## reaction187 (22. Juli 2013)

kommski schrieb:


> @_reaction187_ wenn es so ist wie du beschreibst ist es natürlich ärgerlich. Ich gebe aber zu das mich Kratzer jetzt nicht so sehr stören.



Es ist so wie ich schreibe, natürlich nicht bei geringster Berührung mit einem Kabel, aber wenn du erstmal ein paar km hinter dir hast. Mach dir mal am besten so gummihüllen an den Kabeln da wo die das Steuerrohr berühren, oder noch besser Schutzaufkleber (transparent).

Ansonsten bleiben Kratzer oder ähnliches sowieso nicht aus. Hab mir bei mir schon an manchen stellen "macken" wo ich mich frag wie das überhaupt kommen konnte (wohl steine, Äste, oder sowas). Aber lässt sich nicht vermeiden, es sei denn man fährt halt nicht


----------



## kommski (23. Juli 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Es ist so wie ich schreibe, natürlich nicht bei geringster Berührung mit einem Kabel, aber wenn du erstmal ein paar km hinter dir hast. Mach dir mal am besten so gummihüllen an den Kabeln da wo die das Steuerrohr berühren, oder noch besser Schutzaufkleber (transparent).



ok danke für den Tipp 



reaction187 schrieb:


> Ansonsten bleiben Kratzer oder ähnliches sowieso nicht aus. Hab mir bei mir schon an manchen stellen "macken" wo ich mich frag wie das überhaupt kommen konnte (wohl steine, Äste, oder sowas). Aber lässt sich nicht vermeiden, es sei denn man fährt halt nicht



man könnte natürlich auch die Schaumpolsterung drann lassen, die transalp mitliefert


----------



## Roonieman (27. Juli 2013)

Paar pics ausm Schwarzwald.....


----------



## 4mate (27. Juli 2013)

Bitte mach die Griffe runter. Das ist tödlich für die Handgelenke


----------



## Roonieman (27. Juli 2013)

Eben weil sie mir Gut tun hab ich sie dran


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. Juli 2013)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Eben weil sie mir Gut tun hab ich sie dran



Geht mir genau so !


----------



## lilarennt (29. Juli 2013)

Super Bilder! sieht nach einer schönen tour aus 
ich werde mir diese griffe auch noch holen. ich habe das bei meiner letzten tour gemerkt, dass mir was auf längeren geraden strecken fehlt.


----------



## pedax (29. Juli 2013)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Eben weil sie mir Gut tun hab ich sie dran


geht mir auch so


----------



## rence (29. Juli 2013)

Neue Gabel .. und mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 070100 (30. Juli 2013)

Nach dem 2. Rahmenbruch eines Cube Reaction versuche ich jetzt
mein Glück bei Transalp. So sieht das Bike jetzt aus.


----------



## HabeKeinenNamen (31. Juli 2013)

Seit gestern habe ich es 

Signature II X12 Team Trail - 2013

Einzige Veränderung die ich heute vorgenommen habe:
Aufkleber von den Felgen, Dämpfer und der Gabel entfernt.

Ein


----------



## Roonieman (31. Juli 2013)

Nice, black is Beautiful.
Sind das Crossride LRS? Wie hast du die decals entfernt? Bei mir wars total blöd, hab das abgeschrubbt wie n blöder. Aber einmal angefangen musste man ja den rest machen

Tatapalk


----------



## reaction187 (31. Juli 2013)

Da nimmt man einen Fön dazu... warm machen und dann lässt sich das abziehen als hätts niemals draufgeklebt.

Die roten Lagerkappen müssen aber weg, der Konsequenz halber


----------



## HabeKeinenNamen (31. Juli 2013)

ja... Crossride 

ehm..... die Decals.... einfach abgezogen.
Zuerst mit Fön und dann habe ich festgestellt, das sie einfach so abzu ziehen sind. Zumindest von den LRS und dem Dämpfer.

Ausnahme, der kleine Barcode Aufkleber auf den LRS, der ging nur mit fön (Haartrockner-fön)

Die Decals der Gabel muste ich erst mit dem Fön dazu überreden, einfach abgezogen zu werden.

Ging aber alles in allem schnell und gut.


----------



## HabeKeinenNamen (31. Juli 2013)

Jups, die Kappen müssen aufjedenfall weg, weis nur nicht wie.

Transalp hat keine Schwarzen. Suche schon "Abdeckkappen" aus Kunststoff die in den Inbus passen und das Rote abdecken. 

Oder hat einer eine andere Idee ??


----------



## Teuflor (31. Juli 2013)

ist das ne PIKE?

weil schwarze Tauchrohre...


----------



## HabeKeinenNamen (31. Juli 2013)

Nein eine Rock Shox SID RLT 120mm.


----------



## donei (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
Möchte mich auch einschleusen.
Mein SummitriderII hab ich schon seit März,ich glaube ich war der erste.
Bin lange Jahre ED-Fully,s gefahren,aber seit März diesen jahres ist das Summitrider die nummer eins aller meiner Bikes geworden.

Gruß Toni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (1. August 2013)

so viele neue Bikepics...mehr davon!



donei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Möchte mich auch einschleusen.
> Mein SummitriderII hab ich schon seit März,ich glaube ich war der erste.
> Bin lange Jahre ED-Fully,s gefahren,aber seit März diesen jahres ist das Summitrider die nummer eins aller meiner Bikes geworden.
> ...



Sehr schöne Bilder, gibt es die auch in groß? 
Ich bin auch sehr froh mich noch einmal für ein Hardtail entschieden zu haben.


----------



## donei (1. August 2013)

Hallo Kommski

Schau in mein IBC-Album.


----------



## kommski (1. August 2013)




----------



## cmrlaguna (1. August 2013)

Ich hatte mich für den Signature 1 Rahmen entschieden , weil ich keine Roten Kappen haben wollte. Grüner Rahmen mit Roten Kappen und sonst alles in Schwarz, ne muss ich nicht haben. Frage mich warum die überhaupt in Rot sind, am Signature 2 Rahmen. Aber jeder wie er mag !! 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Roonieman (1. August 2013)

Habs mitm Fön versucht, ging leider trotzdem nicht besser, oder ich war zu ungeduldig 
Naja ab ist ab ;-)

Das Grün gefällt mir :thumbup:

Tatapalk


----------



## reaction187 (2. August 2013)

also wegen den roten kappen.. schwarze sind von TA bestellt. ich warte da allerdings auch schon wochen drauf.... jedenfalls muss man sich nicht mit rot abfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (3. August 2013)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Habs mitm Fön versucht, ging leider trotzdem nicht besser, oder ich war zu ungeduldig
> Naja ab ist ab ;-)
> 
> Das Grün gefällt mir :thumbup:
> ...



Ich habe das Bike dabei in die Sonne gestellt und als die Kleber schön warm waren , gingen sie ganz gut ab.


----------



## Eastwood.357 (3. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Bitte mach die Griffe runter. Das ist tödlich für die Handgelenke


Moin!
Kannst Du das mal begründen ? Ich fahre ähnliche Griffe und höre zum ersten mal von Problemen.
Beste Grüße East.


----------



## oregano (7. August 2013)

Ambition Team 4.0 18"

Frisch gewaschen und schon wieder schlammig...


----------



## reaction187 (7. August 2013)

Welche Farbe ist das?


----------



## oregano (8. August 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Welche Farbe ist das?



RAL 5020. Die alte D-Zug Farbe. Nur in glänzend.

Obacht: Die Farbe sieht in echt deutlich anders aus als auf meinem Computerbildschirm. Nur auf meinem Tablet-Computer (Nexus 10) wird die Farbe halbwegs richtig dargestellt.


----------



## Qia (8. August 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich für den Signature 1 Rahmen entschieden , weil ich keine Roten Kappen haben wollte. Grüner Rahmen mit Roten Kappen und sonst alles in Schwarz, ne muss ich nicht haben. Frage mich warum die überhaupt in Rot sind, am Signature 2 Rahmen. Aber jeder wie er mag !!
> 
> Grüße , Roland



Schaut echt gut aus, das Bike. Wie kommen Gabel und Hinterbau miteinander zurecht?

Lg
qia


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. August 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Schaut echt gut aus, das Bike. Wie kommen Gabel und Hinterbau miteinander zurecht?
> 
> Lg
> qia



Hallo.

Ich finde das passt sehr gut zusammen. Ich fahre mit 20% SAG und zudem die 2.4er Reifen. Da ich überwiegend CC Touren fahre , mag ich die etwas straffere Abstimmung. Bei Abfahrten im Wald , mit kleinen Sprüngen , komme ich Vorne und Hinten auf ca. 80% des Federwegs. Wurzeln oder Absätze werden schön Abgefedert , ohne dabei den Bodenkontakt zu verlieren. 
Schotterpisten merke ich kaum. Der Dämpfer ist auf Offen gestellt und dabei merkt man kein Wippen am Hinterbau.
Für mich ist die Kombination von DT Swiss Gabel ( 120er ) und RS Monarch RT3 , sehr gut. 
Dazu noch die 2.4er Contis . Auf dem Bild noch RaceSport Versionen , die sind jetzt getauscht gegen ProTection. 
Zu oft Reifenschäden mit den RaceSport. Vorne MountainKing , Hinten X-King.

Mit meinem Hardtail bin ich in den letzten Monaten nur eine Tour gefahren, dass wird jetzt verkauft. Mit meinen 46 Jahren mag ich´s lieber Soft 

Grüße aus Kroatien,
Roland


----------



## Qia (9. August 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich finde das passt sehr gut zusammen. Ich fahre mit 20% SAG und zudem die 2.4er Reifen. Da ich überwiegend CC Touren fahre , mag ich die etwas straffere Abstimmung. Bei Abfahrten im Wald , mit kleinen Sprüngen , komme ich Vorne und Hinten auf ca. 80% des Federwegs. Wurzeln oder Absätze werden schön Abgefedert , ohne dabei den Bodenkontakt zu verlieren.
> Schotterpisten merke ich kaum. Der Dämpfer ist auf Offen gestellt und dabei merkt man kein Wippen am Hinterbau.
> ...



Das klingt doch gut! Und die Geometrie des Rahmens unterstützt solche Touren hervorragend. Ich sag immer "californische Geometrie" dazu.

Die DT ist ja bekannt dafür, dass sie mit wenig Sag gefahren werden muss, aber dann geht sie ganz ordentlich.

Lg
oliver


----------



## reaction187 (11. August 2013)

oregano schrieb:


> RAL 5020. Die alte D-Zug Farbe. Nur in glänzend.
> 
> Obacht: Die Farbe sieht in echt deutlich anders aus als auf meinem Computerbildschirm. Nur auf meinem Tablet-Computer (Nexus 10) wird die Farbe halbwegs richtig dargestellt.



wie groß bist du?


----------



## oregano (12. August 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> wie groß bist du?



184cm. Zum Thema "Größenberatung" gibt es übrigens diverse Threads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (13. August 2013)

dann hast du aber sehr kurze beine da dein sattel ja nicht besonders weit raus ist.


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. August 2013)

Ein paar Grüße aus Kroatien ( Mali Losinj )

Roland


----------



## oregano (14. August 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> dann hast du aber sehr kurze beine da dein sattel ja nicht besonders weit raus ist.



Stimmt. In der Biker-Szene bin ich auch bekannt als "Die Ente".


----------



## Eastwood.357 (15. August 2013)

@ CMR Laguna
Du gestattest mir, etwas grün zu werden, vor Neid. Wunderbar, da macht das biken sicherlich noch mehr Spass. Mich hat es im Urlaub in die alte Heimat verschlagen. Meine Highlights ware eher Halden, alte Bahnstrecken, Harpener Teiche folgend zum Stausee und anschließend Richtung Innenstadt wieder hoch. Hat auch sehr viel Spass gemacht. Vor allem das Weizen im Bermuda Dreieck. Und jetzt darfst Du einmal raten, wo ich war.
Beste Grüße,
East
P.S.: Ente mit Oregano hört sich auch lecker an


----------



## shibby68 (15. August 2013)

Bochum, Prost


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. August 2013)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> @ CMR Laguna
> Du gestattest mir, etwas grün zu werden, vor Neid. Wunderbar, da macht das biken sicherlich noch mehr Spass. Mich hat es im Urlaub in die alte Heimat verschlagen. Meine Highlights ware eher Halden, alte Bahnstrecken, Harpener Teiche folgend zum Stausee und anschließend Richtung Innenstadt wieder hoch. Hat auch sehr viel Spass gemacht. Vor allem das Weizen im Bermuda Dreieck. Und jetzt darfst Du einmal raten, wo ich war.
> Beste Grüße,
> East
> P.S.: Ente mit Oregano hört sich auch lecker an



Hallo East,

da muss ich als Stiepeler jetzt erstmal stark nachdenken, wo du warst 

Ich bin sonst in der Gegend um Hattingen unterwegs.

Im Dreieck sind wir öfter mal am Wochenende , dann aber ohne Bike 

Sonnige Grüße,
Roland


----------



## Eastwood.357 (15. August 2013)

Na, wenn sich da mal nicht eine kleine Runde organisieren lässt.
Hin und wieder bin ich am Wochenende bei meinem Vater in Kornharpen.
Wenn Ihr Lust habt, könnte man mal einen Termin ausschauen. Allerdings bin ich nicht so schnell unterwegs, da schon etwas älter mit Frontrucksack.


----------



## scapin (15. August 2013)

kleines Update für mein neues "Zuhause" im Siebengebirge


----------



## 4mate (15. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (15. August 2013)

Gibts die Reifen überhaupt noch irgendwo?


----------



## scapin (15. August 2013)

Soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. August 2013)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> Na, wenn sich da mal nicht eine kleine Runde organisieren lässt.
> Hin und wieder bin ich am Wochenende bei meinem Vater in Kornharpen.
> Wenn Ihr Lust habt, könnte man mal einen Termin ausschauen. Allerdings bin ich nicht so schnell unterwegs, da schon etwas älter mit Frontrucksack.



Klar kein Problem.
Kannst mir dann ja eine Nachricht schicken.
Mit meinen 46 Jahren bin ich ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## rmfausi (15. August 2013)

@ scapin
Mir gefällt es nicht.  Es sieht aus wie eine schlechte Kirmesbude, Sorry.

Meine Begründung: 
Die Reifen gehen für mich garnicht, die taugen nur für die Eisdiele, im Wald
haben die nichts zu suchen. Rot und grau schmückt jede alte Frau. Die Felgendecals sind mir zu aufdringlich.

Wie gesagt für mich, das ist meine Meinung. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## scapin (15. August 2013)

Hey rmfausi, 
Das wundert mich nicht. Ich habe bei Bikes einen sehr "eigenen" Geschmack. Bei Farbgestaltung wie auch Ausstattung. Die Reifen habe ich auf fast allen Bikes drauf, liegt an meiner Fahrweise. Komme damit Super klar. Fahre meist in wenig anspruchsvollen Gebieten mit recht zÃ¼gigemTempo. Meine Technik setzt mir da leider schnell Grenzen. Aber Eisdiele ist nicht so mein Fall. Und in meinem Alter bringt das schmuckeste Bike nichts. WÃ¼rde nur albern wirkenð
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## rmfausi (15. August 2013)

Hi scapin,
viel Spass mit dem Signature II, jeder baut eben seine Räder so auf wie es ihm gefällt.  
Meine schwarzen Räder sind auch nicht jedermanns Sache. Hier mein ehemaliger TA24 Summitrider.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (15. August 2013)

Bin auch der Meinung das jeder das machen sollte , was ihm gefällt.
Wäre ja schön Langweilig , wenn alle Bikes gleich aussehen würden.

Solche Äußerungen wie " schlechte Kirmesbude " sind meiner Meinung nach ziemlich daneben. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## BaerLee (16. August 2013)

Die Gabel stört mich, bei der vermeintlichen Kirmesbude. Eine cremefarbene fänd ich nice. 
Die Reifensen passen doch ansich sehr gut zum Lack. 
Und... son Race King hat doch richtig Grip... also auf dem Dirthobel fahre ich den hinten auch


----------



## reaction187 (16. August 2013)

Mir gefällt das blaue bike gut. Die weißen Reifen passen. Das ganze sieht etwas nach retro aus! Es passt eigentlich alles gut zusammen. Einzig die hellen Speichen wären besser in schwarz...


----------



## donei (21. August 2013)

Hier mein ehemaliger TA24 Summitrider.





Gruß rmfausi[/quote]


Hallo rmfausi

Hoffe du bist immer noch im Kino.
Schmeckt dir das Pop-Korn noch??

Gruß Toni


----------



## rmfausi (21. August 2013)

Klar bin ich noch dabei, bin aber schon beim Cola und die Langnese
Werbung war auch gerade. 

Dem BaerLee sein Summitrider Rahmen ist auch defekt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## donei (21. August 2013)

Ja dann Passt es ja,cola brauchst ja, sonst schmeckt das Pop-korn nimmer,sonst kannst dich auch nicht mehr zurück lehnen und Punkte sammeln.Ich mein Natürlich Plus Punkte für das Summitrider II.

Tut mir leid um BaerLee sein Summitrider

Gruß Toni


----------



## Bavragor (6. September 2013)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Eben weil sie mir Gut tun hab ich sie dran



Beim durchblättern drauf gestoßen. Die Griffe ind echt gut für das Handgelenk, habe sie auch drauf wegen einem mehr oder minder zerstörten Handgelenk. Aber man muss sie richtig montieren! So wie auf dem Bild sind die falsch drauf gemacht und eher schädlich für das Handgelenk, da man es zu sehr abknickt. Stichwort Karpaltunnelsyndrom. Bitte gucke dir noch einmal die Bedienungsanleitung an. (Das einzige was noch sein kann, dass die Bilder einfach das nicht richtig darstellen)


----------



## Roonieman (7. September 2013)

Ja, kann sein das es noch am Anfang war als ich mir die neu gekauft hab. Hab aber immerwieder dran rumgestellt bis es jetzt endlich passt. Ich find wenn man keine probleme mehr hat sind sie richtig eingestellt 
;-)

Gruß

Tatapalk


----------



## Bavragor (8. September 2013)

Ok 
Auch wenn viele Probleme erst nach längerer Zeit auftereten. Durfte mich unfreiweillig damit beschäftigen


----------



## reaction187 (22. September 2013)

Hab jetzt umgerüstet auf x12 und qr15. Bike ist dadurch zwar schwerer geworden, aber fährt sich gefühlt etwas "besser". Vielleicht bilde ich mir das aber auch nur ein 



 

 



Schwarze Lagerkappen wirds vorerst nicht geben 

Und übrigens... das fällt vielleicht auf den Fotos nicht so auf, aber obwohl der Hinterbau Ral 9005 matt-tiefschwarz ist, ist der trotzdem heller als z.B die Gabel, die auch mattschwarz ist. Wieso ist das so? Weiß da jemand drüber bescheid? Dachte immer ral 9005 tiefschwarz ist so schwarz wie kein anderes schwarz, aber da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (22. September 2013)

@ reaction 187

Ein wenig Verwindungsfester sollten die Achsen schon sein , welchen Sinn hätten die sonst. Aber ob das ein Normal Fahrer merkt ?

Aber wie konntest du das feststellen ? Dein Bike sieht nicht danach aus , als wäre´s schon mal gefahren worden ! 

Der Farbunterschied könnte daran liegen , dass das eine Lackiert und das andere Pulver beschichtet ist. Ist nur eine Vermutung.
Oder mit Falscher Farbe lackiert . Kann ja vorkommen.

Grüße


----------



## reaction187 (22. September 2013)

Also ersteinmal... selbstverständlich ist das gefahren worden  Aber ich hab ja 2 bikes und das fully nehm ich gern für Feiertage und Sonntage  

Nee aber ansonsten achte ich drauf das nach dem fahren alles sauber ist. Das bike ist zu teuer um es dreckig zu lassen. Ausserdem kam der Rahmen grad erst von TA24 weil der Steuersatz getauscht werden musste.

Das mit der Steifigkeit merk ich irgendwie schon. Kann ich nicht erklären, aber es fühlt sich Straffer beim fahren an. Hab aber auch auf breitere Felgen gewechselt.

Was die Farbe betrifft da kannst du recht haben. Aber wieso Lackiert man dann einen Rahmen nicht auch? Es wird schon ral 9005 sein, denn die anderen schwarztöne sind eigentlich wenig geläufig.... ursprünglich wollte ich 9021, aber das wird nicht mehr angeboten.


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. September 2013)

Früher hatte man bei Transalp noch die Wahl ob Pulver oder Lack.
Aber wer achtet schon darauf , ob dein Hinterbau und Gabel , dass gleiche Schwarz haben ?

Mein Signature 1 speckt gerade ab 
Lenker , Vorbau , Steuersatz und Sattelstütze in Carbon und dazu noch eine Tune " Würger " Sattelklemme.












Im Frühjahr kommen neue Laufräder. Tune King-Kong oder Hope - ZTR und die gleich mit Sram 11er Freilauf.
Werde dann auf 1 x 11 gehen . Sram XX1

Dann gibt`s neue Bilder 

Grüße


----------



## reaction187 (22. September 2013)

hm, werden sicher ihre Gründe dafür haben dass es nur noch pulverarben gibt.


Oh, da hast du aber ordentlich investiert  

Aber ne Sattelstütze aus Carbon... wäre mir zu unsicher


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. September 2013)

Warum unsicher ? Einem Airbus A-380 fallen die Tragflächen auch nicht ab 

Das nächste Bike wird jedenfalls eins mit Carbon Rahmen. 
Aber so 2 Jahre werde ich noch mein Signature fahen , danach kann´s mein Sohn zum Schrotten haben 

Grüße


----------



## reaction187 (22. September 2013)

Wäre ich vorsichtig, denn beim carbon bike musst du es jedes mal nach einem sturz oder ähnliches zur kontrolle einschicken, ansonsten bist du bei einem plötzlichen unfall  (bruch usw) der schuldige.

Man weiß auch nie ob ein carbonrahmen nicht schon einen weg hat. Mir wäre das zu heikel, gerade bei einem fully! Bei lenkern und anderen kleinigkeiten kann man das noch alles überschauen, aber bei einem rahmen in seiner größe...

Airbus ist ja wohl auch was ganz anderes


----------



## filiale (23. September 2013)

Welches Gewicht hat Dein Bike nun aktuell ?


----------



## BaerLee (23. September 2013)

Also bei Carbonlenker und Vorbau hört bei mir schon der Spaß auf. Die Teile sollte man nach jedem Crash austauschen... macht nur keiner.
Bei mir lag mal einer auf dem Sofa, dem zuvor der Carbonlenker bei Mach 10 gebrochen ist. Der Gute war ganz schön feddich.

Da hab ich lieber nen 800er Lenker aus Weltraumalu am Radl... 
Ach so, ja klar hab ich auch Carbon am Bike... am Hebel von der LEV. Das reicht dann auch 

Edith meint: Um Gewicht zu sparen, einfach die Satteltasche weglassen. Kostet nix und bringt wertvolle Stylepunkte


----------



## Qia (23. September 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> @ reaction 187
> 
> Ein wenig Verwindungsfester sollten die Achsen schon sein , welchen Sinn hätten die sonst. Aber ob das ein Normal Fahrer merkt ?
> 
> ...



Ich denke, das bei dem Bike vor allem das Schaltauge mit X12 deutlich besser ist.

Aber ja, Verwindungssteifer ist es in jedem Falle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (23. September 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Also bei Carbonlenker und Vorbau hÃ¶rt bei mir schon der SpaÃ auf. Die Teile sollte man nach jedem Crash austauschen... macht nur keiner.
> Bei mir lag mal einer auf dem Sofa, dem zuvor der Carbonlenker bei Mach 10 gebrochen ist. Der Gute war ganz schÃ¶n feddich.
> 
> Da hab ich lieber nen 800er Lenker aus Weltraumalu am Radl...
> ...



Nur mal so am Rande. Die Teile habe einen dÃ¼nnen Alu Kern. 
Und wenn du so wie ich , nur um nicht so wie andere mit 46 Jahren einen Bierbauch rumzutragen  , den Sport der Fitness wegen betreibst und das nur auf einfachen CC Trails , sind die Chancen auf ein Crash minimiert. 
Ich fahre kein Downhill.
FÃ¼r mich ist eine Satteltasche praktischer als ein Rucksack. Den nehme ich bei Touren ab 60- 70 km. Und schieben mit Platten ist Unpraktisch ð

Aber eigentlich hat das nichts mit Bildern zu tun. ð


----------



## reaction187 (23. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich denke, das bei dem Bike vor allem das Schaltauge mit X12 deutlich besser ist.
> 
> Aber ja, Verwindungssteifer ist es in jedem Falle.




Ja das Schaltauge ist ganz anders konstruiert.

Ich hab auch kein schleifen mehr der Scheiben an den Belägen im Antrieb oder kurven oder ähnlichen Belastungen. Also wird sich in jedem Fall bemerkbar gemacht haben mit x12 und qr15 
 @cmrlaguna

hab mal bei TA24 gefragt.. die reba ist in der tat lackiert und schwarzer lack hat in dem Fall keine Ral Nummer. Also ist es einfach schwarz und nicht ral 9005 schwarz. Aber so ist es nunmal... fällt zwar nicht wirklich auf, aber wenn ich die wahl gehabt hätte, wärs mir noch ein wenig tiefschwarzer lieber gewesen.


----------



## BaerLee (23. September 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Und wenn du so wie ich , nur um nicht so wie andere mit 46 Jahren einen Bierbauch rumzutragen , den Sport der Fitness wegen betreibst


 
Jetzt bin ich komplett raus... wenn du Fett verbennen willst, dann mach den Bock doch nicht leichter. Mach ihn schwerer, pack dicke fette Pellen drauf die schlecht rollen usw 

Wenn TA mal aus dem A.... kommen würde, könnte ich vll auch mal meinen neuen taubenblauen Summitrider posten... um den Kreis zum Thema "Bilderchen" mal wieder zu schließen.


----------



## reaction187 (23. September 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich komplett raus... wenn du Fett verbennen willst, dann mach den Bock doch nicht leichter. Mach ihn schwerer, pack dicke fette Pellen drauf die schlecht rollen usw



Meinste das wirklich so? 

Also mein bike wiegt auch nicht grad wenig, ich schätze mal gut 1kg mehr als die durchschnittsfullys von TA. Aber das kann man sehr schnell mit Muskelkraft kompensieren. 

welche ral farbe hast du genommen?


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. September 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich komplett raus... wenn du Fett verbennen willst, dann mach den Bock doch nicht leichter. Mach ihn schwerer, pack dicke fette Pellen drauf die schlecht rollen usw



Mist , warum bin ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen ? 
Brächte ich nicht ca.5000- 8000 km und ungefähr 80000 Hm im Jahr fahren.


----------



## BaerLee (23. September 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Meinste das wirklich so?
> 
> welche ral farbe hast du genommen?



Türlich  Also mein Last Herb wiegt über 15kg... trotzdem geht das ab wie Sau 

RAL5014, taubenblau. Schön legga oldschool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaerLee (28. September 2013)

Preview


----------



## reaction187 (28. September 2013)

ohlala, auch noch glänzend 

hast du den Aufkleber selber drauf gemacht?

welche rahmengröße ist das?


hab auch noch eben 3 fotos gemacht:



 

 



wie man sieht ist ral 9005 (hinterbau) nicht so schön tiefschwarz wie eloxiert oder lackiert. Aber egal. Ich denke mal ein eloxierter hinterbau hätte optisch nicht zum gepulverten vorderbau gepasst, oder?


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. September 2013)

@reaction187

Ist ja immer noch sauber 

Ich würde die Werbe Aufkleber von den Felgen und Gabel entfernen.

Grüße


----------



## reaction187 (28. September 2013)

Von der Gabel könnt ich machen, aber die Felgen haben keine aufkleber sondern das ist ein lackiertes oder gar eloxiertes Design. Fest verbunden mit der Felge. Und davon ganz abgesehen ist das ein Hauptgrund gewesen mir diese räder zu kaufen, denn mir gefällt das design. Schwarze Felgen sind langweilig ;-)

Sauber ist es nur weil die Handykamera die details nicht so gut rüber bringt


----------



## BaerLee (29. September 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> ohlala, auch noch glänzend
> 
> hast du den Aufkleber selber drauf gemacht?
> 
> welche rahmengröße ist das?



Das heißt doch "glossy" heutzutage 
Der Stigga ist von mir, ja. Der Transalpbock war irgendwie schief drauf und ansich ist das Teil zwar eine schöne Idee, aber gefällt mir garnicht.
Größe ist L. 

Dein Hobel gefällt mir gut so. Würde nur vll die Lagerabdeckungen ändern 

Edith sagt: Der Stigga ist im Prinzip von Ride Snowboards, der Bär hat den nur über Jahre hinweg aufbewahrt und in einem ganz besonderen Moment, in Gedanken an die 456 Carboneimer im Freundeskreis, auf die neue Kiste gepappt.


----------



## reaction187 (29. September 2013)

Wegen den roten Lagerkappen hab ich schonmal geschrieben dass transalp im moment keine anderen hat. Es gibt wohl auch z.B schwarze, aber die hängen irendwo in china oder sonstwo beim zoll fest, und das schon seid Monten. Da muss ich einfach abwarten. Das rote gefällt mir nämlich auch nicht.


und wann ist dein bike fertig gebaut? 

Wie groß bist du so, wenn du einen 20" Rahmen fährst?


----------



## BaerLee (30. September 2013)

Tja... ich musste auf meinen Rahmen auch recht lange warten, weil es immer wieder an irgendwas gehapert hat... Nichts gegen Transalp ansich. Wenn man ein neues Bike kauft wird man top beraten und alles läuft flux. Aber wehe, man will mal karierte Maiglöckchen... 

Bis auf die Schaltzüge ist der Bock feddich. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich die Hüllen in gold oder schwatz verlege... Ansonsten ist schon alles drangeschraubt. Geht ja doch recht fix, wenn man fast alle Komponenten vom alten Bike übernehmen kann.

Ich bin 1,90. hatte vorher den Summitrider I in XL bzw. 21". Der war schon echt sehr lang. Der Neue ist ein bisschen kürzer, augenscheinlich 10-15mm. Mit einem 60er Vorbau und 800er Lenker sollte der Bock schön gemütlich werden. Aber einfach nur die Länge des Sitzrohres als Größenangabe zu nehmen ist doch auch von vorgestern. Reach und Stack sind vergleichbare Werte.


----------



## reaction187 (30. September 2013)

Bei 1,90m ist 20" optimal.

Goldene Hüllen? Versuchs doch mal mit weiß  ansonsten schwarz. Ich finde je weniger Farben man mischt, desto geordneter sieht es aus.

Das pulvern lassen dauert immer sehr lang. ich hab auf meinen hinterbau auch 4 Wochen warten müssen, aber das liegt nicht an TA sondern am Pulverer.

Wie auch immer... das warten lohnt sich ja 

Dann zeig doch mal ein foto von deinem fertigen bike


----------



## donei (30. September 2013)

Hallo BaerLee
Bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Bilder.


----------



## rence (1. Oktober 2013)

paar Bilder von meinem momentanen Wohn- und Bikeort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Kiste vom BaerLee wird richtig gut. Die Farbe kann was und der Sticker sehr stilsicher


----------



## Slow (1. Oktober 2013)

rence schrieb:


> paar Bilder von meinem momentanen Wohn- und Bikeort



Dann bitte ein Transalp über die "schwedischen" Alpen. 
Oder liege ich mit Schweden//Norwegen daneben? In welcher Gegend?

Tolle Fotos und tolles Rad. Was wiegt es?

Grüße


----------



## rence (1. Oktober 2013)

Nein, liegst richtig @Slow . Ist in der Nähe von Göteborg. Unglaubliche Trails gibt es hier  Halt alles extrem felsig, steil und sehr technisch. Dafür sind es meistens nur sehr kurze Steigungen, rauf wie runter.

Hab das Rad schon länger nicht mehr gewogen und zwischenzeitlich die Pedale und Griffe getauscht. Dürfte so um die 12.5 kg liegen.


----------



## Slow (1. Oktober 2013)

Hehe cool!
War auch schon mal in Göteborg u. Umgebung. Wirklich 1a Lage. 

Ich komme dich mal besuchen dann machen wir ein schwarzes Transalp Duett. (-;


----------



## rence (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja, mach das! Musst dich aber bissl beeilen; bin nur noch bis Ende Oktober hier. Meins ist ja schwarz-blau


----------



## poison-bike (7. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein Rennhobel. Ist übrigens kostengünstig nach einer Saison abzugeben! Hier das Angebot!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...m-transalp-ambition-team-hardtail-rh-22-9-8kg





































Bei Interesse einfach melden!


----------



## BaerLee (8. Oktober 2013)

Oldschoolbild mit Oldschoolbike


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. Oktober 2013)

Was ist hier falsch ? 

War nach einer 75 km Tour !

Grüße


----------



## shibby68 (8. Oktober 2013)

cooler oldschooler ,)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (8. Oktober 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Was ist hier falsch ?
> 
> War nach einer 75 km Tour !
> 
> Grüße



Gar nichts?


----------



## reaction187 (8. Oktober 2013)

Sagt mal, ist das eigentlich schlecht wenn man hinten 140mm federweg und vorne 120 hat? ist mir grad aufgefallen bei mir. oder könnte man auch sagen das 140mm hinten als reserve dienen?


----------



## Qia (8. Oktober 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist das eigentlich schlecht wenn man hinten 140mm federweg und vorne 120 hat? ist mir grad aufgefallen bei mir. oder könnte man auch sagen das 140mm hinten als reserve dienen?



Erstens hängt das davon ab, wie sich die 140 hinten im Zusammenspiel mit den 120 vorn verhalten, 140 sind nicht gleich 140...und zweitens gehts da um den Komfort des jeweiligen Fahrers. Per se ist da gar nichts schlecht.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## reaction187 (8. Oktober 2013)

hm, hab hier im forum nur gelesen dass durch den erhöhten federweg hinten, der antrieb etwas nachlässt (den man als tourer ja eher brauch), und wenn man da mit mehr luftdruck entgegen wirken will, man die eigentliche federung negativ beeinflusst und könnte in dem sinne gleich 120mm nehmen.

Generell heißt es doch 1:1 also federweg vorne wie hinten gleich bis fast gleich, oder?

aber ok, wenn du sagst das es so nicht grundlegend verkehrt ist....


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. Oktober 2013)

@reaction187

Warum hast das Bike denn nicht mit der 120er Wippe , oder mit 140er Gabel gekauft ? 
Letztendlich ist doch eh entscheidend wie du dich auf dem Bike fühlst und mit zurecht kommst. Wenn´s dir passt....
Mental gesehen würde ich allerdings auf die 120er wechseln

Die Wippe kann man nachkaufen. Ich hatte mal nachgefragt.

Grüße


----------



## reaction187 (8. Oktober 2013)

ich habe damals gesagt dass ich ne 120er gabel einbauen werde. Ich hab ja nur den rahmen bei TA gekauft. Ich weiß nicht wieso die mir dann eine 140er Wippe eingebaut haben...(damals hab ich das mit der wippe noch nicht so genau gewusst usw...) aber ich überleg mir gerade, ob ich nicht einfach eine 140er revelation einbaue. Das würde doch perfekt passen 

Wippe tauschen wäre sicherlich auch möglich, kann man bestimmt auch selber machen. Aber nun... ich fahr ja eigentlich eh immer mit halbgeschlossenem Dämpfer damit es nicht so wippt beim kurbeln. Weiß nicht ob sich das auf festem untergrund bemerkbar macht, ob ich 120 oder 140mm hinten hab.

ist 140mm viel? was haben denn die andern fertig fullys von cube usw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (8. Oktober 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> ich habe damals gesagt dass ich ne 120er gabel einbauen werde. Ich hab ja nur den rahmen bei TA gekauft. Ich weiß nicht wieso die mir dann eine 140er Wippe eingebaut haben...(damals hab ich das mit der wippe noch nicht so genau gewusst usw...) aber ich überleg mir gerade, ob ich nicht einfach eine 140er revelation einbaue. Das würde doch perfekt passen
> 
> Wippe tauschen wäre sicherlich auch möglich, kann man bestimmt auch selber machen. Aber nun... ich fahr ja eigentlich eh immer mit halbgeschlossenem Dämpfer damit es nicht so wippt beim kurbeln. Weiß nicht ob sich das auf festem untergrund bemerkbar macht, ob ich 120 oder 140mm hinten hab.
> 
> ist 140mm viel? was haben denn die andern fertig fullys von cube usw?



Mal davon abgesehen , dass du hier deine Fragen in der Galerie stellst, ist doch entscheidend , was für Trails du fährst.
CC oder AM . Mit wie viel SAG fährst du ? Gut das ich mir den " Alten " Signature Rahmen mit der Qia  Wippe gekauft habe .
Bei 130 mm und 20% SAG , wippt da fast nichts. Bei offenen RS Dämpfer merkt man nichts.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab noch die 120er Wippe hier liegen. Oder wahlweise ne 2013 Revelation rct3 in Mattschwarz. Interesse? 

Achso Galerie...

Ist Zustand


----------



## BaerLee (9. Oktober 2013)

Ejo 187:
Biste eher so der Marathonisti? Dann nimm die 120er Wippe. 
Biste eher so der chillige Tourer oder der Full-Braaaaaap-Trailschreck? Dann nimm die Revelation.
Aber mach ein Bild davon 

@ 3 Steps Aead:
Sehr schicker Flitzer! Der Vorbau ist echt porno! Wenn das ODI Giffe bzw. welche mit änlichen Klemmringen sind, dann kannst du die Fernbedienung der LEV als inneren Griff-Klemmring verwenden. Sieht dann ein bisschen cleaner aus, finde ich:


----------



## shibby68 (9. Oktober 2013)

Gute Idee.
Und @BaerLee möchte mal ein paar Detailbilder von deinem Summitrider II. 
Gerne auch in Action. 
Hoffe das die Kiste hält. Ich fand den alten einfach super aber leider hats ihn zerlegt.
Grübele immer wieder ob ich mir einen neuen gönnen soll


----------



## BaerLee (9. Oktober 2013)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Ich fand den alten einfach super aber leider hats ihn zerlegt.


 
Mein Reden 

Leider ist der neue bereits krumm aus der Kiste gekommen. Bislang keine konkrete Antwort dazu von TA. Der Hinterbau ist minimal verzogen, das LR läuft also nicht zentral. Reifen ist tiptoppi und Felge auch. Auch richtig eingebaut... naja, mal abwarten.
Ansich ist der Summitrider II aber ein ganz anderer Rahmen, als der Erste. Ist ja auch etwas schwerer... sollte also halten. 
Muss die Schaltzüge noch erneuern, damit alles richtig passt. Wenn das Tehma mit der Krummness geklärt ist gibts vll auch mal Actionbilder. Aber das Bike ist ohne mich drauf 1000x schöner. Glaub mir


----------



## shibby68 (9. Oktober 2013)

Oh das ist ja schade. Service von TA hab ich bisher als sehr gut mitbekommen. 
Ich drücke die Daumen dass es klappt.


----------



## reaction187 (9. Oktober 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Ejo 187:
> Biste eher so der Marathonisti? Dann nimm die 120er Wippe.
> Biste eher so der chillige Tourer oder der Full-Braaaaaap-Trailschreck? Dann nimm die Revelation.
> Aber mach ein Bild davon



Eher von allem etwas. Die Revelation wäre natürlich eine große Investition. Aber dadurch wäre der Hinterbau ja auch nicht anders?!

Also jemand der eher Marathon fährt, der wäre mit einer 140er Wippe und 140er Gabel auch nicht besser dran, oder?

Mir gehts jetzt erstmal nur darum dass das Verhältnis stimmt...

120 hinten und 140 vorne macht man normalerweise nicht, oder?


@ 3 Steps Ahead
Hast du die Wippe selber nachgekauft? Wieviel hast du dafür bezahlt? Und wieviel hättest du noch gerne dafür?

Die revelation hat dual position air, oder? Das möcht ich nicht wegen der Fehleranfälligkeit. Aber danke fürs Angebot 

Die OT sachen kann ja einer von den Stationsvorstehern später löschen


----------



## Qia (9. Oktober 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> 120 hinten und 140 vorne macht man normalerweise nicht, oder?



Überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## 4mate (9. Oktober 2013)

Man fährt hinten mehr SAG, kann das Fahrwerk weich abstimmen, hat mehr Traktion,
 die Mär vom Kraftverlust durch Wippen ist sowieso vollkommener Bikebravo Blödsinn


----------



## reaction187 (9. Oktober 2013)

auf welchen federweg bezieht sich das jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (9. Oktober 2013)

V 120mm, H 140mm. Wie schon gesagt, für eher sportliches Marathonfahren optimal.

140/140 ist aber vielseitiger, vor allem wenn du sagst "von allem etwas" (fahren).

Wenn man erstmal den Spaß erfahren hat mit einem Fully bergab schnell zu fahren,
will man das nicht mehr missen. Viele nehmen als Einsteigerbike 120/120, kommen 
vom Hardtail und merken plötzlich wie schnell man bergab fahren kann - und kaufen 
schon im nächsten Jahr ein All Mountain oder gar Enduro light! 

Mache das letztere. Es muss nicht eine supertollteure Gabel sein.
 Wenn du jetzt schon weißt dass im rauhen Geläuf das Gas stehen 
bleibt und die Bremsen offen, kannst du auch eine 150er Gabel nehmen.
Mit absenkbarer Funktion ist das  optimal


----------



## reaction187 (9. Oktober 2013)

ja ok, mein Gedanke war jetzt, ob 140/140 im Verhältnis insgesamt besser ist, als 120(v)/140(h). Aber wenn ich vorne auf 140 wechsle, ändert sich das heck ja trotzdem nicht, oder?

Superteure Gabel muss es nicht sein, aber die revelation ist schon die nächst günstigste 140er  übrigens das mit der Absenkbarkeit (DPA)... das möcht ich nicht.


----------



## BaerLee (10. Oktober 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> ...vom Hardtail und merken plötzlich wie schnell man bergab fahren kann - und kaufen
> schon im nächsten Jahr ein All Mountain oder gar Enduro light!


 
... und werden dann bergab von einem Kerl mit nem 80mm Carbon 26" HT-Racer OHNE versenkbare Sattelstütze absolut verblasen... weil es immer noch auf den Indianer ankommt, nicht auf den Pfeil


----------



## spider12 (12. Oktober 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> ... und werden dann bergab von einem Kerl mit nem 80mm Carbon 26" HT-Racer OHNE versenkbare Sattelstütze absolut verblasen... weil es immer noch auf den Indianer ankommt, nicht auf den Pfeil



 so ist es.......


----------



## Slow (21. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein Summitrider II







Grüße,
Simon


----------



## shibby68 (21. Oktober 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## rmfausi (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Slow,
gefällt mir der Summitrider. Wenn ich mir den gewichtsoptimierten Aufbau so anschaue, wärst du mit einem Ambition Rahmen nicht leichter gefahren? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Slow (21. Oktober 2013)

Dank euch!

Natürlich wäre ich mit dem Ambition leichter gefahren, aber mit klar anderen Fahreigenschaften!? Also klassischer Apfel-Birnen Vergleich.
Oder sollte das ein versteckter Hinweis sein, dass mein Aufbau Nonsens ist? (-;


----------



## donei (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Slow,
Erste Sahne sog i, Aufsitzen und Gas geben.
Aufbau gefällt mir auch gut.
Mein Summitrider, hat seit März knapp über 1000km auf.m Buckel.
Und über 37000Hm. Bin nur in den Bergen mit dem Bike, macht einfach Spaß die steilsten Anstiege +Abfahrten und Trail,s zu Rocken mit dem Summitrider. Hab vor kurzem 22er Kettenblatt getauscht, gegen ein20er. Die ewig langen und Steilen anstiege sind dadurch a bisserl leichter. Schaltfunktion 36/20 einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (22. Oktober 2013)

Hey super, danke für die Antwort auf meine Frage die ich garnicht gestellt habe. Habe an meinem Signature auch ein 20er und war mir nicht sicher ob das große ein 34er oder 36er werden soll. Das 32er ist definitiv zu kurz um aufm Trail mit zu treten.
Danke


----------



## donei (22. Oktober 2013)

Genau so is,32er is einfach zu kurz, weil wennst dann über Land heim fährst bist immer im roten Bereich drin.
36er ist schon gut,da machst scho meter damit.


----------



## rmfausi (22. Oktober 2013)

Für mich ist der Summitrider wie eine typische CC Rennfeile aufgebaut, darum wäre der Ambition Rahmen leichter gewesen. Vielleicht hält er dann länger wenn man nur CC damit fährt als mein Summitrider. Gruß Rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Slow (22. Oktober 2013)

@donei: Danke!  Ich finde auch, dass der Summitrider einfach nur Spaß macht (sehr verspielt). Die Uphilltauglichkeit wollte ich durch den leichten Aufbau erhalten - Hat auch geklappt.
Und wenn alles hält war es definitiv die richtige Entscheidung. Laut TA24 gab es bisher keinen Rahmenbruch bei der "Neuauflage".
An der Übersetzung werde ich sicherlich auch demnächst mal was ändern.

 @rmfausi: Ich gebe zu, dass ich es nicht als reinrassiges AM/EN aufgebaut habe, eher Richtung Trailbike. Aber man kann nicht von XC-Aufbau sprechen. Und es wird auch nicht XC-mäßig bewegt... Dafür ist die Geometrie einfach auch eine ganz andere als beim Ambition. 
Habe Plattformpedale und diverse AM-Reifen hier liegen, die ich bei Bedarf montieren kann. 
Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe haben die Rahmenbrüche bei der Erstversion auch definitiv nichts mit dem Einsatzgebiet zu tun!?

schöne Grüße


----------



## donei (22. Oktober 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Summitrider wie eine typische CC Rennfeile aufgebaut, Vielleicht hält er dann länger wenn man nur CC damit fährt als mein Summitrider. Gruß Rmfausi
> 
> 
> Happy Biking


 
Hallo Rmfausi

Hab ich keine Bedenken das Rahmen nicht hält, meine mit Rucksack 104kg steckt der rahmen locker weg,und ich schenke dem SummitriderII wirklich nix. Hatte schon 2ketten-abrisse am Berg,Meine Gabel die Domain hat nach 4monaten an Geist aufgehm (Garantiefall).Jetzt Reserve-Gabel. Gut Gewollte Sprünge oder 1,50ermeter Drop,s  würde ich nicht machen. Gut ich geh von mir aus
bin doch schon über 50ig,aber bei meinen FR-Trail,s Wurzel,Steine,Grober Schotter und leichte Flugeinlagen, die Hält der Rahmen locker aus und das reicht mir.
Gruß Toni.


----------



## BaerLee (23. Oktober 2013)

Slow, geile Kiste. Dieses Schubladendenken ist doch fürn A....
Wenn der Bock dir taugt und rennt ist doch spitze.

Und der Bock rennt. Wie die Sau  Ist dabei aber noch schön handlich. Nur eine Variostütze fehlt noch. Aber ich hab gerade nicht genug Kleingeld für ne LEV übrig. Für ne ordentliche Kamera übrigens auch net 



 






Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit XC Bock, weil da ein SL Sattel drauf ist. Ich zumindest hab noch keine XC-Rennfeile mit ner 150er Stahlfeder und einem 800er Lenker gesehen. Aber man lernt ja nie aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (23. Oktober 2013)

wofür brauchst du denn auch ne ordentliche kamera bei einer oldschoolkiste 
ich find die cool. 

freue mich echt dass der summit II gut gelungen ist. meiner erster war mein absolutes lieblingsbike aber hat leider nicht gehalten sonst hätte ich den immer noch.
gönne das auch den jungs von transalp weil die echt einen guten job machen finde ich.
versorgt uns fleissig mit bildern, fürchte dann schlage ich auch noch zu


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Teile habt ihr da !
Leider muss ich wegen meinem Rücken auf Hardtail fahren verzichten.
Mein Team Limited 1.0 steht seit über einem Jahr unbenutzt im Keller.
Aber mein " alter " Signature Rahmen fährt sich auch ganz gut.
Hat jetzt noch andere Griffe bekommen. Vorher Ergon GP 1 , jetzt GX 1.
Die Shimano XT Pedale sind den Ritchey Pro V5 gewichen.
Im Frühjahr möchte ich entweder auf 2x10 oder 1x11 gehen. 
Neue Laufräder kommen dann gleich mit dran.

Eine kleine Anmerkung : Ich find´s schade das man bei Transalp nicht die Möglichkeit hat , die Gabeln in Rahmenfarbe zu bekommen. Würde einige Bikes sicher nochmal aufwerten.


----------



## Slow (23. Oktober 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Slow, geile Kiste. Dieses Schubladendenken ist doch fürn A....
> Wenn der Bock dir taugt und rennt ist doch spitze.



Danke für deinen Kommentar!  Richtig, so kann man es mit der Schublade auch formulieren. Wollte das nicht so direkt schreiben. (-;

Deins gefällt mir durch die außergewöhnliche Farbe auch echt sehr. 

Ich finde auch das TA einen 1a Job macht. Einfach zu empfehlen.
Bin gespannt wie haltbar der Summit II ist. Bin da aber sehr zuversichtlich.
Nur die Sitzrohrqualität muss TA noch in den Griff bekommen.



 @cmrlaguna: Auch sehr schick! Tolle Farbkombi!


----------



## donei (23. Oktober 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Slow, geile Kiste. Dieses Schubladendenken ist doch fürn A....
> Wenn der Bock dir taugt und rennt ist doch spitze.
> 
> Und der Bock rennt. Wie die Sau  Ist dabei aber noch schön handlich. Nur eine Variostütze fehlt noch. Aber ich hab gerade nicht genug Kleingeld für ne LEV übrig. Für ne ordentliche Kamera übrigens auch net
> ...


 
Hallo BearLee

Farbe mit schwarzen Komponenten gefällt mir gut, aber am besten gefallen mir die SLX-Teile. Stressfrei!! Und da steht bei mir die Bremse an erster Stelle. Bei Abendlichen Alm-Abfahrten Rot-Glühend und bremst dabei wie sau.


----------



## donei (23. Oktober 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Schöne Teile habt ihr da !
> Leider muss ich wegen meinem Rücken auf Hardtail fahren verzichten.
> Mein Team Limited 1.0 steht seit über einem Jahr unbenutzt im Keller.
> Aber mein " alter " Signature Rahmen fährt sich auch ganz gut.
> ...


 
Hallo cmrlaguna

Die Grüne Farbe und schwarzen Komponenten harmoniert super.
Schönes Bike. Und du Fährst mit Computer, da geht es mir genau so ohne diesen Teil steige ich nicht auf,s Rad. 
Gruß Toni.


----------



## BaerLee (24. Oktober 2013)

donei schrieb:


> Hallo BearLee
> 
> Farbe mit schwarzen Komponenten gefällt mir gut, aber am besten gefallen mir die SLX-Teile. Stressfrei!! Und da steht bei mir die Bremse an erster Stelle. Bei Abendlichen Alm-Abfahrten Rot-Glühend und bremst dabei wie sau.


 
Jau, das stimmt! Preis/Leistung passt einfach. Und son Schaltwerk wird ja auch gerne mal zerf***t aufm Trail, da tuts dann nicht ganz so weh. Wobei ich als Bremse die XT habe. Auch am Herb. Da ist einfach Verlass drauf. Und die Druckpunktverstellung ist schon nice. Im Prinzip ist die SLX Bremse ja ne XT ohne Druckpunktverstellung... Shimano hat da mMn die Nase vorne. Am Dirtmoped hab ich die M395 Bremse (Alivio oder so). Für die 25,- Eurodollar eine sehr geile Bremse.


----------



## Keepiru (27. Oktober 2013)

here we go....


----------



## cmrlaguna (27. Oktober 2013)

Keepiru schrieb:


> here we go....




Grün mag ich ja gar nicht ! 

Schick ! 

Willst du die Roten Kappen lassen?

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Keepiru (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja. Definitiv.
Deshalb:


----------



## reaction187 (30. Oktober 2013)

schwarzes sattelrohr würde besser zu den schwarzen standrohren passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 290876 (8. November 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Mein Reden
> 
> Leider ist der neue bereits krumm aus der Kiste gekommen. Bislang keine konkrete Antwort dazu von TA. Der Hinterbau ist minimal verzogen, das LR läuft also nicht zentral. Reifen ist tiptoppi und Felge auch. Auch richtig eingebaut... naja, mal abwarten.
> Ansich ist der Summitrider II aber ein ganz anderer Rahmen, als der Erste. Ist ja auch etwas schwerer... sollte also halten.
> Muss die Schaltzüge noch erneuern, damit alles richtig passt. Wenn das Tehma mit der Krummness geklärt ist gibts vll auch mal Actionbilder. Aber das Bike ist ohne mich drauf 1000x schöner. Glaub mir



Hallo BearLee,
da ich vor habe mir ein Summitrider zu holen, würde mich mal interessieren, was aus dem krummen Rahmen geworden ist...
Gibt es noch mehr solcher "Erfahrungen" oder ist das hoffentlich ein Einzelfall? Am besten mit einem Bild antworten...wegen dem Thread hier... ;-)
Danke und Gruß
Redmo


----------



## 3idoronyh (9. November 2013)

Ich muss nun mal was zu Ta24 schreiben: seit 2 Jahren fahre ich deren Mtbs.
Aktuell das Ambition.

Da ich 10fach ablehne, komme ich zum Selbstaufbau:
Mattschwarzer Ambition Rahmen in 18".
Leicht, effizient, schön.
Aufgebaut mit xt 770 Kurbel, 3x9, dazu slx Kette und Kassette, xt Schaltwerk.
Gabel ne leichte, haltbare, stabile Reba.

Laufräder sind von Actionsports, supergünstig.
Laufrad-Gurus sind Unsinn.
As und vom Händler nach dem Setzen klein bissi vom örtlichen nachgespannt, voila!
Und zwar Xt Naben (Konuslager, halten ewig, wenn einmal richtig gefettet und eingestellt, im Gegensatz zu Wegwerflagern/ Rillenkugellagern (Rikula), oder wohlwollend "Industrie"Lagern genannnten Naben.
Lrs also Xt Nabe, D Light Speichen, Alunippel.
Felge entweder Crest, extreem leicht, 21C und hält, oder Amride25, 25C auch noch leicht, wenn auch schwerer als die Crest, dfür mit noch weniger Druck fahrbar.

Bremse immer Shimano, denn das gewürge mit giftiger, wasser ziehender Bremsflüssigkeit, wie bei Avid/Formula, sowie das ewige gequietsche, wie bei Formula, wollte ich nicht.
 Hebel sind links slx, geht, und rechts Xtr 3x9, sahnig!

Lenker ein leichter und angenehm (Biegung!) zu greifender Flat Ritchey WCS 10 Grad, Vorbau und Stütze dito WCS.
Sieht einfach gut aus, und ist leicht.
Griffe auch WCs Schaum, leicht wie Hulle und bequem.
Bar Ends Contec, leicht.
Sattel Rose(!) Trekking: wenn auch alles sonst leicht sein darf, der Sattel muss bequem sein(350 Gramm...).
Und den Rose Trekking, den kann ich auch nach 6 Stunden noch sitzen, ohne Pavian-Po.

Reifen: So leichtläufig wie irgend möglich.
Nach x Versuchen mit Schwalbe( Brrr!) und Butylschläuchen, sowie Crossmark, usw, dann bei Conti gelandet.
Race King ist einfach DER HAMMER!

Die Kombi aus breiter, dennoch sehr leichter felge, mit Race King 2.2 Rs und Latexschlauch, sowie niedrigem Druck (bei mir 1,65 bar bei 65 Kg) ist einfach der Hammer!
Merke: Die felge kann garnicht breit genug sein, leicht genug sein, der schlauch kann garnicht Latex genug sein, und der reifen nicht Race-Kingig genug! ;-))))

Im Gelände durchaus Gripp, auf Strasse sind dauerhaft 30 möglich.
Weiite, und ich meine weiiite Touren sind so gut möglich.
Fahre meist so um die 100 Km, in 4 Stunden.
Ich kann mit dem Hardtail im Grunde ALLES sehr gut fahren, im gelände reicht es, auf Strasse allemal auch.
Habe schon manches Mal damit RR gejagt ;-). Ab ca. 33 Kmh loost man aber ab....

Habe jetzt 5(!) von der Sorte aufgebaut, bin da etwas angefressen, aber, nach vielen tests mit cx, RR, Trekking, usw, halte ich das für das ideale Rad!
Ta24 Ambition, leicht, xtr schalter, sahnig, reba Gabel, gut genug, nicht so zickig, wie ne Fox, dazu 3x9 teile, die ich viel besser als 3x10 finde.
Bin mit dem neuen Mtb-5, also dem, mit 2x Rk2.2 und Amride25 in dieser einen Saison 15.500 Km gefahren, seit Oktober leider wg OP nichts mehr.

Ich liebe die Räder.
Toll ist bei Ta24 eben, dass mit denen alles geht!
Die finden mich sicher inzwischen komisch( da kommt der typ wieder, der schon den 5. oder 6. Rahmen kauft ;-)), aber man kann kombinieren, und weglassen, so kann man leicht das Rad individuell aufbauen.
Wenn es noch 3x9 neu zu kaufen gäbe, würde ich das, was weiss ich, Ambition 1.0 oder so als ideal ansehen: wenns denn 3x9 wäre, dann mit Hope/Crest und 2x Rk2.2, dann wäre das das ideale Rad.
So, weils nur noch 3x10 gibt(42er Blatt ist mir zb zu kurz...), "muss" mans eben selbst aufbauen. ;-)
 ICH habe jetzt genug Räder, Lrs, Ketten und Rahmen/Gabeln, um die nächsten 10-15 Jahre mit meinen Km Leistungen 9fach rumzudüsen, und, wichtig: 26! Nicht 29 oder solchen Unsinn.

10,7 Kg.
Sicher nicht leicht, aber eben endbequem, und endstabil und leichtläufig und bewährt.

Fotos folgen.


----------



## Slow (9. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich schreib einfach auch mal was zu deinem Aufsatz, da ich ihn für etwas "pauschal" formuliert halte.



3idoronyh schrieb:


> Lrs also Xt Nabe, D Light Speichen, Alunippel.
> Felge entweder Crest, extreem leicht, 21C und hält, oder Amride25, 25C auch noch leicht, wenn auch schwerer als die Crest, dfür mit noch weniger Druck fahrbar.



Und die Alunippel sind nicht am Speichengewinde festgefressen??
Bzw. mal schauen wie es spätestens nächste Saison aussieht...Oder nur im Trockenen unterwegs? Oder durch örtlichen Händler versiegelt? 

Crest (XC-Felge 340g) und Amride25 (AM-EN 450g) zu vergleichen halte ich für etwas gewaagt. Oder hast du beide Felgen für unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete?

Zur Reba muss man auch sagen/wissen das es eine extrem progressive Gabel ist. Wer im ruppigerem Gelände unterwegs ist sollte da lieber bei ner Reba einpaar mm mehr FW einplanen. Ansonsten stimme ich bei Wartungsarmut und Robustheit definitiv zu.

Am Ende frage ich mich, was deine Aussagen mit TA zu tun haben? So wie es sich liest trägt der Rahmen am wenigsten zu deiner Zufriedenheit bei.
Kann man also jeden x-beliebigen Hardtailrahmen von Vortrieb, Drössiger, Poison, Fun Works und co kaufen...

Fotos sind immer gut!


----------



## reaction187 (9. November 2013)

wieso hast du denn was gegen 3x10 ? ich hab an meinem HT 3x9 und am fully 3x10. Vorteil bei 3x10 ist aber, dass man vorne nicht so früh schalten muss.

Zeig doch mal Fotos von deinen bikes 

@ slow, ja stimmt, er schreibt über alle teile was, aber der Rahmen wird in seiner Art kaum beachtet


----------



## 3idoronyh (9. November 2013)

3x10: 42er Blatt, da fehlt der 44/11er.
Zudem Kette schmaler, verschleisst mehr.
Sprung vom 32er aufs kleine( 24 statt 22) ist geringer, das gefällt mir WENIGER!.
10fach finde ich sup optimal.


Zum Vorschreiber: weiss nicht, was dein negativer Kommentar soll!

DER RAHMEN hält ja alles zusammen, bestimmt die Geo, und ist das herz des rades!
Der Ambition Rahmen ist leicht, stabil, und hat ne gute geo.
Was Du mir/ meinem Review des Ambition Rahmens vorhälst, kann man jedem Rad vorhalten....

Und die Amride25 sind mit 450 Gramm immer noch sehr leocht, klar, die Crest sind leichter...
Auf verwinkelten Pfaden sind die Crest besser, und man merkts.
Im Geradeauslauf sind gar die Amride25 besser, die Crest fahre ich mit 1,75 bar, die Amride25 mit 1,6-1,65 bar.
Komfortabler und etwas leichter rollnde sind die Amride!


----------



## Slow (9. November 2013)

Na geht doch - Die Infos + festsitzende Nippel hätte ich mir oben einfach gewünscht.
Sollte nicht negativ gemeint sein, nur sachlich. Dachte das wäre auch deine Art, aber okay, hab ich mich verschätzt.


----------



## reaction187 (10. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> 3x10: 42er Blatt, da fehlt der 44/11er.
> Zudem Kette schmaler, verschleisst mehr.
> Sprung vom 32er aufs kleine( 24 statt 22) ist geringer, das gefällt mir WENIGER!.
> 10fach finde ich sup optimal.
> ...



War nicht negativ gemeint.

42er ja, aber ich habe auch den direkten Vergleich und kann dir sagen, dass es kaum einen Unterschied macht, ob vorne 42 oder 44, solange man hinten 32-11 fährt. 42er Blatt vorne ist schon gut wenn man viel asphalt fährt. Musste schon kräftig treten, bekommst aber hohe Geschwindigkeit.

Das mit dem Kettenverschleiß stimmt nicht. Die Kette ist schmaler, aber von innen sind die gleich. Bevor die Kette verschlissen ist sollte man die sowieso schon getauscht haben.

Aber das soll alles nicht heißen, dass ich kein 9-fach mag. Ist nach wie vor super. Am besten eine 9-fach XTR Kurbel, die werd ich mir irgendwann noch gönnen.Zusammen mit den unerreichbaren XTR 9-fach Shiftern und dem 772 SGS Schaltwerk, ist das genial.

Hast du eigentlich schon einen der neuen HT Rahmen mit dem breiteren Steuerrohr?

Meine lieblingsfarbe: 


 



Je nach Lichteinfall wirkt es mal mehr grünlich, mal mehr bräunlich, einfach fantastisch. Pure Romantik.


----------



## Slow (12. November 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> War nicht negativ gemeint.



Danke! 

Dein TA sieht mal richtig heiß aus! Toll mit der eigenständigen Farbe, macht direkt was her. Wie nennt sich die Farbe?
Solider und edler Aufbau. Was ist das für ein RF Lenker (Next Carbon?)?


----------



## reaction187 (12. November 2013)

Danke! Die Farbe ist RAL 6022 braun-olive. Und hinten 9005 tief schwarz.

Ja der Lenker ist ein RaceFace Next Carbon, ein älteres Modell (2012) dass ich im Abverkauf günstig bekommen hab. Eigentlich hab ich aber lieber den Lenker von Thomson  Der passt noch besser zum Rest. Aber Hauptsache was zum lenken!

Und wo ich besonders drauf geachtet hab, dass die Kabel alle ordentlich verlegt sind und nicht wie eine Lichterkette am Weihnachtsbaum herum geschmissen sind.


btw: Laut TA sollen die schwarzen Lagerkappen endlich im DEZ kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (12. November 2013)

Meins wechselt auch die Farbe -  Je nach Wetter 

Bilder sind leider nicht richtig Scharf, war schon zu Dunkel für´s Handy.

Grüße


----------



## Keks_nascher (12. November 2013)

Folgende Fragen an euch Transalp Kunden:

- Wieviel Versand bezahle ich, wenn ich nur einen Rahmen bestelle? (hoffentlich nicht die 40 Euro Pauschale für Komplett Bikes)

- Hat der aktuelle Ambition Rahmen Postmount aufnahme für die Bremse?


----------



## 3idoronyh (12. November 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> War nicht negativ gemeint.
> 
> 42er ja, aber ich habe auch den direkten Vergleich und kann dir sagen, dass es kaum einen Unterschied macht, ob vorne 42 oder 44, solange man hinten 32-11 fährt. 42er Blatt vorne ist schon gut wenn man viel asphalt fährt. Musste schon kräftig treten, bekommst aber hohe Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> ...


 
Aaaalso: ich habe sgs 772 und Xtr 9fach shifter! Goil!

Dann: ich errechne ja alles, und natürlich ist 42 kürzer las 44, und zwar durchaus merklich, naturgemüss progressiv in den höheren Gängen.

ich fahre zuallermeist um die 44/15 und 44/13 in der ebene, trete leider zu langsam, und fahre so meist (auf Strecke) um die 30.
Meist 30, kaum weniger, selten mehr.
Schnitt auf ü-100 Km gerne mal 26.


Ist aber auch race optimiertes eierfeilen Hardtail....läuft!


Von daher, mit dem 42er fahre ich meist nur das 11er Ritzel.
Kann man auf ritzelrechner ja sehr gut darstellen.

daraus ergibt sich, dass ich jetzt, dank Siq, auf 48Z und 11-28(10fach) bei dem 10fach wechseln werde.
Eines meiner 5(...) Ambition von Transalp24 hat den breiteren Steuerkopf, mit Tapered...
Warum?


----------



## reaction187 (12. November 2013)

hab ich auch 772 sgs und xtr 9 fach shifter. Aber nur ne slx kurbel, dafür aber xt kassette. Aber die shifter holen einiges raus! Man muss ganz klar sagen, dass die 9er xtr shifter von shimano bis jetzt unerreicht sind. Alleine die Hebel sind aus alu, wo die jetzigen aus plastik sind bei xtr 10-fach oder?

Also die 9er würd ich auch nie im leben hergeben. Schalten sich TOP.

 @cmrlaguna

wie wärs denn mal mit einem marsh guard?


----------



## cmrlaguna (12. November 2013)

@reaction187

Nö, ich hole jetzt mit 46 Jahren nur nach, was ich als Kind nicht durfte !
Im Matsch spielen


----------



## Slow (12. November 2013)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Folgende Fragen an euch Transalp Kunden:
> 
> - Wieviel Versand bezahle ich, wenn ich nur einen Rahmen bestelle? (hoffentlich nicht die 40 Euro Pauschale für Komplett Bikes)
> 
> - Hat der aktuelle Ambition Rahmen Postmount aufnahme für die Bremse?



-Versand sind definitiv nicht die 40Euro. 6,50 oder 6,90 Euro sind es.

-Ja, auf den aktuellen Fotos ist auf jeden Fall eine PM-Aufnahme abgebildet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (12. November 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> @_reaction187_
> 
> Nö, ich hole jetzt mit 46 Jahren nur nach, was ich als Kind nicht durfte !
> Im Matsch spielen



Oh  Na dann wirds dir, oder muss ich jetzt sagen "Ihnen" ? , ja keiner übel nehmen 

jetzt ist ja genau die richtige zeit für die dreckspezialisten.

Und wie machst du es hinterher wieder sauber? Gartenschlauch?


----------



## trexler (13. November 2013)

Mein Ambition Team im Wettkampf einsatz...

finde die dormant Farben immer noch mega geil !











http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50686

gruß an alle transalp fans! yehaa


----------



## reaction187 (13. November 2013)

Ist das ein 18er oder 20er? Du scheinst recht groß zu sein?


----------



## trexler (13. November 2013)

is ein 20" rahmen und bin 185cm groß


----------



## reaction187 (13. November 2013)

Ok dann passt 
Du hast noch den älteren Rahmen. Find ich im nachhinein besser weil da ja auch nur ne 1 1/8" Gabel drinne ist, aber dafür auch entsprechendes Steuerrohr.


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. November 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Und wie machst du es hinterher wieder sauber? Gartenschlauch?



Ja so alle paar Tage. Danach ein wenig Kette schmieren und gut ist.
Habe jetzt bei dem Wetter allerdings mein Dashboard und Dashblade von SKS dran. Gefällt mir zwar nicht, aber 5 mal die Woche aussehen wie Sau... 



> Ok dann passt



Glaubst du nicht , dass einer der Rennen fährt, weiß wie groß der Rahmen sein muss ?
Warum fragst du eigentlich alle Leute nach den Größen ? Bist du mit deinem Bike unzufrieden oder passt dir nicht ?


----------



## reaction187 (13. November 2013)

Frag ich nur aus neugierde  Und um zu vergleichen.


----------



## flyingcruiser (13. November 2013)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Glaubst du nicht , dass einer der Rennen fährt, weiß wie groß der Rahmen sein muss ?



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nur wenig zu tun. Es kommt auf Körpermaße, Streckenprofil, und persönliche Vorlieben an. Genau so gut kann ein kleinerer Rahmen passend sein.


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. November 2013)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nur wenig zu tun. Es kommt auf Körpermaße, Streckenprofil, und persönliche Vorlieben an. Genau so gut kann ein kleinerer Rahmen passend sein.



Ahhh ja. Also ich kaufe mir meine Rahmen , wie sie mir passen und gefallen und nicht danach was andere mir sagen. Aber egal .


----------



## reaction187 (14. November 2013)

Wenn man so Kreise fährt wie bei nascar, dann ist ein größerer Rahmen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Dezember 2013)

Heute Mittag , noch halbwegs sauber und kurz vorm Regen


----------



## reaction187 (1. Dezember 2013)

also momentan ist es leider gar kein bike wetter. Regen, matsch, kalt und wind.
Ständig quitschen die bremsen


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Dezember 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> also momentan ist es leider gar kein bike wetter. Regen, matsch, kalt und wind.
> Ständig quitschen die bremsen



Aha, Schön Wetter Fahrer . Bike könnte ja Schmutzig werden 

Ich fahre gerne bei dem Wetter, ist wenigstens kaum jemand unterwegs.
Danach den Gartenschlauch drauf und fertig.

Ich fahre mit Kool Stop Organic Belägen in meiner Avid CR.
Die bleiben ruhig und bremsen heftig wenn´s sein muss.


----------



## reaction187 (5. Dezember 2013)

nene, ich fahr ja schon, macht auch spass, nur was mist ist, ist das kalte wetter. Das macht keinen spass. hab auch organische, und metallische und ceramic beläge... alles quitscht letzendlich bei vel regen/feuchtigkeit.


----------



## alli333i (5. Dezember 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> [...] macht auch spass [...] Das macht keinen spass [...]







aber hast schon recht, wind ist der schlimmste Feind des Baikahs!


----------



## reaction187 (6. Dezember 2013)

ja was? 

fahren ist gut, aber wind nicht  man muss schon auseinanderhalten!


----------



## NoWay92 (8. Dezember 2013)

Mein Freund und ich haben mal ein nettes Video gedreht. Super Räder die Summitrider und absolut verspielt!
Seht selbst 

Viel Spaß!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4bUPhfXcm4"]Drive the best - Transalp Summitrider No.1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Roonieman (8. Dezember 2013)

wow super bikebeherrschung

schön gemacht


----------



## donei (9. Dezember 2013)

Wow, Die Burschen ham,s drauf. Einfach Bärig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eastwood.357 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte mir wohl schon in den ersten 10 Sekunden den Hals gebrochen.
Respekt!!!

Beste Grüße, East (ein Mann muss seine Grenzen kennen)


----------



## log11 (9. Dezember 2013)

Anbei mein TA24 Stoker aus 2009 auf der kleinen Trainingsrunde.


----------



## 3idoronyh (9. Dezember 2013)

Sieht zwar gut aus...aaaaber: hat das Stoker Canti-Halterungen? Bzw Hs33 Halterung?

Die Felge ist schwarz...wo ist da der reibring., also die Bremsfläche für di Hs33?

komisch!

Ansosnten: schick!


----------



## log11 (10. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Sieht zwar gut aus...aaaaber: hat das Stoker Canti-Halterungen? Bzw Hs33 Halterung?
> 
> Die Felge ist schwarz...wo ist da der reibring., also die Bremsfläche für di Hs33?
> 
> ...



Richtig, das Stoker hat die HS33 montiert. Seit längerer Zeit ist da ein Selbstbau-LRS dran mit Sun Ringle Rhyno Lite Felgen.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sun-ringle-rhyno-lite-xl-welded-rim-2013/rp-prod76081

Diese ist zwar auch an der Flanke schwarz eingefärbt, eignet sich dennoch für Felgenbremsen. Ich nutze den LRS bereits seit über 2Jahren, völlig problemlos. Durch die extrem breite Felge kann man den Luftdruck prima absenken und hat in Verbindung mit den X-King 2.4 einen super Fahrkomfort.


----------



## 3idoronyh (10. Dezember 2013)

Cool!
Not bad, man!

Hat die wirklich 29,2 C? Den Gedanken an ein XK 2.4 Breireifenmonster hatte ich auch schonmal, hatte dann an Track mac evo, usw gedacht...not bad!

Edit: Ha!! Erwischt! von wegen! Nicht 29C, sondern 27,4 AUSSEN, und INNEN 22C , sagt Sun Ringle:  http://sun-ringle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/rim-profiles_rev_.pdf


Mit 22C ist das allenfalls Ok, nicht geil, für 2.4er XK! ist ja nur 1mm mehr, als Crest, und 3mm weniger, als ne Amride....
Nööö...


----------



## log11 (10. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Cool!
> Not bad, man!
> 
> Hat die wirklich 29,2 C? Den Gedanken an ein XK 2.4 Breireifenmonster hatte ich auch schonmal, hatte dann an Track mac evo, usw gedacht...not bad!
> ...




Da muss ich Dir leider ein wenig wiedersprechen.  Das kam vielleicht in meinem Beitrag nicht richtig raus.Die Ryno Lite XL hat gemäß dem dir verlinkten PDF 23,5mm Maulweite. Und das deckt sich annähernd mit dem, was ich real gemessen habe. Mein Meßschieber hatte mir damals 23,8mm Innenweite angezeigt. Damit ist man mit dem 2.4 X-King schon ganz gut unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (10. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## Chancen (10. Dezember 2013)

Um auch mal ein Crossrad zu zeigen


----------



## donei (10. Dezember 2013)

Auch nicht schlecht, da machst Meter mit dem Teil.


----------



## goldencore (14. Dezember 2013)

Diesen Oktober in Finale. Ein Traum, sowohl Landschaft/Trails als auch das Rad!


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. Dezember 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir leider ein wenig wiedersprechen.  Das kam vielleicht in meinem Beitrag nicht richtig raus.Die Ryno Lite XL hat gemäß dem dir verlinkten PDF 23,5mm Maulweite. Und das deckt sich annähernd mit dem, was ich real gemessen habe. Mein Meßschieber hatte mir damals 23,8mm Innenweite angezeigt. Damit ist man mit dem 2.4 X-King schon ganz gut unterwegs.



Ok, ok!
Die Ryno Lite xl...dann sinds die von Dir gemessenen...
Prima rad, hat auf jeden Fall ne fette Ausstrahlung! 


Dafür hol ich mir für fette Pellen jetzt die neue Ryde Eb2013 Enduro!
29 mm!!! Und 440 Gramm!!


----------



## Bikingbull (17. Dezember 2013)

Moin, moin. Hier mal mein 2013er Ambition Team in 20 Zoll.







Grüße von der Ostseeküste


----------



## 4mate (17. Dezember 2013)

Schick schick und genial fotografiert!


----------



## Bikingbull (17. Dezember 2013)

Dankeschön


----------



## flyingcruiser (17. Dezember 2013)

Warum schreit hier niemand, dass die Decals von den Felgen müssen?
Nein, im Ernst, es sieht genau so äußerst gut und hochwertig aus.


----------



## donei (17. Dezember 2013)

Decals weg,Garantie auch weg.
Nie mehr wieder,ich hab meine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikingbull (17. Dezember 2013)

donei schrieb:


> Decals weg,Garantie auch weg.
> Nie mehr wieder,ich hab meine Erfahrungen gemacht.



Wie krass! Ein Hersteller, der nicht garantieren will, dass sein Produkt auch ohne Aufkleber noch seine Haltbarkeit behält?
Ich fahr dann mal lieber vorsichtig mit den Dingern, wah.


----------



## donei (17. Dezember 2013)

Genau! Das hab ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## Julian62 (17. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Ambition! 

Ich hab die Mavic Sticker runtergepult.. wenn die Dinger krumm sein sollten, kommt eh was anderes dran


----------



## Pfeiffer.Felix (17. Dezember 2013)

Hier mein zusammengebasteltes 2013er Ambition in 18". 







Die Komponenten kamen urspünglich aus einem Cube-Reaction, die wurden dann mit der Zeit irgendiwe immer leichter (Syntace Carbonlenker, Laufräder mit Crest/Novatec...) bis der Rahmen letztes Jahr aufgegeben hat. 
Nun gab es eine TS8 als neue Gabel und es fährt einfach gut, egal ob auf einem Alpencross oder hier im Potsdamer Flachland....

Gewicht ist Fahrfertig bei 10.0kg


----------



## jayjaynika (28. Dezember 2013)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> hier noch der alte Rahmen:


Hallo, kannst Du mir sagen, welche RAL Farbe es ist?


----------



## 3idoronyh (28. Dezember 2013)

Pfeiffer.Felix schrieb:


> Hier mein zusammengebasteltes 2013er Ambition in 18".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht guut aus!
So kam ich auch zu mneinen 5 Ambitions....
Erst 1 Radon Zr Team (mit voll xt und reba, echt gut damals für 900 Euro...), dann, weil so begeistert, noch ein solches.
Dann Lr um, AS mit Crest und Xt/ D Light.
Dann vom Rahmen abgetörnt, nen leichten, guten gesucht, Im Ambition gefunden und bei umgebaut.
Dann hatte ich 2 Mtb .
Dann, weil ja auch Strasse/Waldweg /Training angesagt war, noch eins gekauft, wurde aber (bis heute....mit 10fach nicht warm.
Dann eins im Winter aus "Rest teilen" aufgebaut...hatte (und habe) ja x Umwerfer, Ketten, Schaltwerke usw hier liegen.
Dann kam der LR mit Amride25, woraus mein 2013er Ambition wurde...
Mit Voll xt, ebenjenem LRS und der wurde ja in 2013 auch ordentlich gefahren.
Aus lauter bee´geisterung noch so ein Ding in 2013 aufgebaut, aus "Resten" und nem Rahmen....

Läuft!


----------



## donei (28. Dezember 2013)

Pfeiffer.Felix schrieb:


> Hier mein zusammengebasteltes 2013er Ambition in 18".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir gut dein Ambition
Aufbau sehr gut!
10kg sind natürlich Sau-Guat!

Aber ich hab auch was zum herzeigen.
Mein Transalp Summitrider +Ambition 29er. Beide selber Aufgebaut.


----------



## 3idoronyh (29. Dezember 2013)

HabeKeinenNamen schrieb:


> Seit gestern habe ich es
> 
> Signature II X12 Team Trail - 2013
> 
> ...




Total cool, wennde jetzt noch die Contis entlabelst, und die roten Punkte schwarz machst, ist das rad (ok Xk Marker auf der Kurbel ooch noch) total schwatt!
Sieht cool aus!


----------



## reaction187 (29. Dezember 2013)

TA hat endlich die schwarzen Lagerkappen für die fullys bekommen 


Dann kann ich endlich die letzten Designfehler ausbügeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian62 (29. Dezember 2013)

Interessant  Hast du auch Preise?


----------



## reaction187 (29. Dezember 2013)

Nein leider nicht.  So teuer sind die Kappen aber nicht. Hab das irgendwo in einer mail stehen aber ist schon lange her. Ich bekomm die kostenfrei da ich schon so lange drauf gewartet hab und mir das damals bei der bestellung urspünglich zugesagt worden war.
Und wegen irgendwelchen zoll problemem usw, hingen die Kappen da irgendwo fest und kamen monatelang nicht weiter.


----------



## flyingcruiser (20. Januar 2014)




----------



## slrzo (20. Januar 2014)

Hier mal meins, hoffentlich krieg ich das mit den Fotos hin


----------



## jonas_range (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich bin neu hier und habe mir nun das erste mal ein Bike von Transalp gekauft!
Bin bis jetzt sehr zu Frieden.





Gruß Jonas


----------



## PIO" (9. Februar 2014)

Wunderschöne Bikes hier 

Dann will ich auch mal. Diese Woche erst abgeholt <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spisas (11. Februar 2014)

PIO" schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Bikes hier
> 
> Dann will ich auch mal. Diese Woche erst abgeholt <3


Sehr geiles Bike! Das Grau macht's richtig edel.

Meins ist zum Wochenende fertig geworden...



 
Mit neuem LRS und Contis statt Drahtreifen, leichte 9,8 kg Kampfgewicht.

Kompliment an die ganzen anderen Besitzer für die hübschen Drahtesel die ihr da habt

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## marve (4. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mir auch ein Transalp (Summitrider) zulegen und der Thread hier hat mich noch mehr davon überzeugt. Leider bin ich alles andere als ein Experte und weiß ich nicht genau welche Rahmengröße ich brauch. Laut der rechenvorschrift von der Seite lieg ich natürlich genau bei 18,9" ... 
Ich hab bei denen auch schon angerufen und der Händler hat mir 18" empfohlen. Jetzt habe ich aber hier im Thread gelesen dass einer beim Ambition 20" fährt und dabei ungefährt meine Größe hat (ich ca. 184 der ander 185). Das hat mich etwas verunsichert. 
Oder liegt das an der etwas anderen Geometrie?
Könnt ihr mir bitte eure Erfahrungen mitteilen oder eventuell Bikes nennen die eine ähnliche Geomtrie haben damit ich die mal probefahren kann (Komme leider aus dem Süden von Deutschland und kann nicht so einfach bei denen vorbei schauen).

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## jonas_range (4. März 2014)

Bin auch 185 und der 18 passt super


----------



## Slow (5. März 2014)

@marve: es kommt auch auf den Einsatzbereich Bereich an. Das Ambition ist ein XC/Touren-Rahmen. Wenn man da zwischen den Größen steht kann sowohl die kleinere als auch die größere Größe passen. Das ist dann je nach Vorliebe, ob man eher ein kompaktes (kleineres) Rad hat, oder auch mal eine gestrecktere Sitzposition mag. Ich weiß, die Tendenz geht im Moment generell zu eher kleineren Rahmen, aber ich kenne viele Leute, die bewusst dann auch mal zu der nächst größen Größe tendieren, da sonst zu kompakt. Gerade wenn die Rahmen sowieso eher auf kurzes Oberrohr und niedrigem Einstieg getrimmt sind...
Beim Summitrider liegt das Einsatzgebiet ja eher in einer härteren Fahrweise. Da rät man, wenn man das so allgemeingültig formulieren kann, eher zur kleineren Rahmengröße. Also würde ich in dem Fall auch eher zu 18" raten. Aber wahrscheinlich wirst du dann eine 400er Sattelstütze brauchen.

Edit: Überleg halt mal, ob du eher ein verspieltes, wendiges Rad haben willst, oder eins welches etwas ruhiger und satter am Trail liegt.
Vielleicht hilft dir auch mal der Geometrievergleich zu Dartmoor Hornet oder On One 456. Die verfolgen eher das Konzept des langen Oberrohrs bei kleinerer Rahmengröße. Da wäre ein 18" perfekt für dich.


----------



## marve (5. März 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Infos, da werd ich mir wohl in naher Zukunf ein neues Bike bestellen. Diese Woche bearbeiten sie den Konfigurator und danach werd ich nochmals schauen. Ich hoffe nur sie machen mir die Auswahl nicht noch schwerer .
Ich bin bis jetzt ein Scott Scale 35 gefahren, da ist das Oberrohr schon ein bisschen länger aber der Radstand ist der gleiche also kann es glaub ich nicht soo verkehrt sein 
Auch wenn es sich wahrscheinlich komplett anders anfühlt / fährt.


----------



## log11 (7. März 2014)

@marve, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur sagen....Probefahren und selbst entscheiden. Ich bin 1,79m groß mit recht langen Armen und ich fahre ein TA Stoker in RH 19". Das Ding hat 595mm horizotale Oberrohrlänge und was kürzeres will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht fahren. Dann sitze ich zu gedrungen auf dem Bike und mache zu sehr nen Katzenbuckel. Es kommt also nicht nur auf Deine Körperhöhe an sondern vielmehr auch auf Schritthöhe und nicht zu unterschätzen die Armlänge.
Bei Transalp bist Du gut aufgehoben, auch wenn ich mir neben meinem HT dann doch ein Radon Skeen 8.0 als Fully zugelegt habe. Ich fahre beide Bikes ausgesprochen gerne.


----------



## marve (7. März 2014)

@log11, toll jetzt bin ich wieder verunsichert . Ich würde sehr gern eine Probefahrt machen. Das Problem ist dafür müsste ich über 7 Stunden mit dem Auto Fahren (einfache Strecke).
Ich weiß, dass neben der Körperhöhe es noch auf Schritthöhe usw. ankommt. Die Schritt höhe habe ich ja auch gemessen (84 cm) um auf die empfohlene Rahmengröße von 18,9" zu kommen.
Leider kann ich es schlecht abschätzen was jetzt besser ist.
Auf meinem jetzigen Bike habe ich glaube ich eine relativ gestreckte Position und komme damit gut zurecht.
Kennt ihr zufällig was die Geometrie und Größe betrifft vergleichbare Bikes die es beim Händler um die Ecke geben könnte?


----------



## flyingcruiser (7. März 2014)

Das stoker hat die alte Geometrie. Bei den neuen xc bikes wurde das oberrohr zum sitzrohr hin abgesenkt, so dass dieses kürzer sein kann, was für die überstandshöhe und die Sattelabsenkung von Vorteil ist. Alle anderen Maße sind gleich. Du ziehst halt jetzt die sattelstütze weiter raus... Durch diese Veränderungen wurde aus 19" jetzt 18", obwohl die Rahmenlänge gleich ist. Ich fahre bei 184 cm und 87 cm SL den Alten 19" Rahmen.


----------



## flyingcruiser (7. März 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## log11 (8. März 2014)

Was flyingcruiser hier schreibt kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe noch den alten XC Rahmen, bei der die Oberrohrhöhe doch stark von der Rahmenhöhe abhängig war. Die Hersteller tendieren inzwischen zu stärker abgesenkten Oberrohren, so daß die passende Überstandshöhe i.d.R. immer gegeben ist. Vorteil: Man sucht sich den Rahmen also eher nach der optimalen Sitzposition aus und muss nicht mehr so stark auf die Überstandshöhe achten.
Extremes Beispiel: Die Oberrohrhöhe ist beim Radon Skeen 8.0 beim 16,18,20,22Zoll annähernd gleich hoch. Es ist verändert sich nur Sattelrohr und das Steuerrohr, aus diesem Grund fahre ich beim Skeen sogar ein 20". Das 20" ist exakt so lang wie mein Stoker in 19".
Wie Du siehst, das Thema ist recht komplex.

Du musst def. nicht 7h Fahrt auf Dich nehmen um die für Dich passende Geometrie zu finden. Such Dir einen Händler "um die Ecke" und fahre ein Bike mit ähnlichen Abmessungen zur Probe.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche und setz Dich zeitlich nicht unter Druck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (9. März 2014)




----------



## log11 (14. März 2014)

Anbei mein altgedientes TA Stoker auf der Feierabendrunde.


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. März 2014)

Für die neue Saison ein paar Upgrades.
Neue Laufräder ( Hope Evo 2 2014 + NoTubes ZTR Crest ), Schaltwerk ( XTR ) , Reifen ( Nobi Nic + Racing Ralph -beide 2.25 Evo + Snake ). Gewicht ist jetzt bei 11,7 Kg Komplett wie auf dem Bild.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## jayjaynika (15. März 2014)

Gestern die erste Fahrt mit dem 29er: Fährt sehr gut, nur die Hinterradbremsscheibe hat etwas geschliffen, ist aber etwas besser geworden nach dem Einbremsen. Hier nun die Fahrraddaten: 18,5er (Bin 1,79 groß), Kombination slx/xt, Bremse Deore 180/180, 100mm Vorbau mit 2 Spacern (doch einer zuviel), 700er Lenker. Farbe Graublau (5008), mit zweifach Kurbel 38/24. Jaa, Schmutzfänger sieht nicht aus, aber der bleibt für immer. Aber den Rahmen finde ich ein "Tick" zu klein - wie gesagt sonst alles PERFEKT. Den Lenker habe ich erst einmal zugemült mit Klingel, Tacho, Handyhalter, Lampe - glaube mehr geht nicht 
Hoffe werde mit dem Rad so einige Wälder und Berge unssicher machen ...


----------



## donei (15. März 2014)

jayjaynika schrieb:


> Gestern die erste Fahrt mit dem 29er: Fährt sehr gut, nur die Hinterradbremsscheibe hat etwas geschliffen, ist aber etwas besser geworden nach dem Einbremsen. Hier nun die Fahrraddaten: 18,5er (Bin 1,79 groß), Kombination slx/xt, Bremse Deore 180/180, 100mm Vorbau mit 2 Spacern (doch einer zuviel), 700er Lenker. Farbe Graublau (5008), mit zweifach Kurbel 38/24. Jaa, Schmutzfänger sieht nicht aus, aber der bleibt für immer. Aber den Rahmen finde ich ein "Tick" zu klein - wie gesagt sonst alles PERFEKT. Den Lenker habe ich erst einmal zugemült mit Klingel, Tacho, Handyhalter, Lampe - glaube mehr geht nicht
> Hoffe werde mit dem Rad so einige Wälder und Berge unssicher machen ...


Hallo
Ist die Sattelhöhe da richtig eingestellt auf deine Größe? 18,5" müsste bei 1,79er Körpermaß passen. Ich bin 1,76  18,5er Rahmen mit 70er Vorbau passt Perfekt.
Mfg Anton


----------



## jayjaynika (15. März 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 279345
> Hallo
> Ist die Sattelhöhe da richtig eingestellt auf deine Größe? 18,5" müsste bei 1,79er Körpermaß passen. Ich bin 1,76  18,5er Rahmen mit 70er Vorbau passt Perfekt.
> Mfg Anton


 

Hmmm, das habe ich mich auch gestern ab und zu gefragt, glaube 2-3cm in die Höhe gehen noch.


----------



## donei (15. März 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Für die neue Saison ein paar Upgrades.
> Neue Laufräder ( Hope Evo 2 2014 + NoTubes ZTR Crest ), Schaltwerk ( XTR ) , Reifen ( Nobi Nic + Racing Ralph -beide 2.25 Evo + Snake ). Gewicht ist jetzt bei 11,7 Kg Komplett wie auf dem Bild.
> 
> Grüße, Roland


Zu mein Geburtstag is nimmer weit, dann Werde ich diesen LRS auch mein Eigen nennen. Und 11,7kg für ein Fully, das gefällt mir.
Mfg Anton


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. März 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Zu mein Geburtstag is nimmer weit, dann Werde ich diesen LRS auch mein Eigen nennen. Und 11,7kg für ein Fully, das gefällt mir.
> Mfg Anton



Hallo Anton

Ich habe den LRS von Komponenten King gekauft . Der inseriert hier auch im Forum.
Reifen gingen bei mir allerdings nur mit einer ordentliche Menge Spüli drauf.

@jayjaynika

Warum machst du denn nicht ein X-Blade Schutz dran ? Den kann man schnell ab oder dran machen !
http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=product&r=Radschützer&i=11101&X-BLADE 28+29

Grüße , Roland


----------



## jayjaynika (16. März 2014)

@jayjaynika

Warum machst du denn nicht ein X-Blade Schutz dran ? Den kann man schnell ab oder dran machen !
http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=product&r=Radschützer&i=11101&X-BLADE 28 29

Grüße , Roland

Hallo, ja sieht gut aus, besser als meine die ich drauf habe. Meine ist ja ziemlich fummelig. Wäre `ne Alternative.

Gruß

jayjay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotchbonnet (16. März 2014)

Mal wieder mein Gefährt mit schönem Blick auf die Zugspitze.


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. März 2014)

Scotchbonnet schrieb:


> Mal wieder mein Gefährt mit schönem Blick auf die Zugspitze.


Sehr schönes Bild!!
Macht bestimmt eine Menge Spaß da Oben im Schnee. Wir hatten keinen diesen Winter in NRW. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Xyz79 (16. März 2014)




----------



## donei (16. März 2014)

Mensch da werde ich ganz Neidisch,  hab noch leicht die Grippe. Aber nächstes Wochenende schau ich was in den Chiemgau-Bergen geht.
Bärige Aufnahme, Gefällt mir.
Gruß Anton


----------



## Mindflayer (18. März 2014)

Mein 2013er Blizzard Sport 3.0


----------



## donei (18. März 2014)

Mindflayer schrieb:


> Mein 2013er Blizzard Sport 3.0


Wow Bärig, Da machst Meter. Schlichter schöner Aufbau. Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mindflayer (18. März 2014)

Jo danke, bin auch absolut zufrieden mit dem Bike . Bin vor 2 Wochen von Conti Cyclo X King 42-622 auf Marathon Racer in 35-622 gewechselt.  Jetzt macht's erst richtig Spaß auf Strecke. Zu starkes Gelände sollte man jedoch meiden, aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## ne0vo (3. April 2014)

Mein gutes altes Stoker I bei einem Ausflug in den Cevennen:


----------



## falantab (5. April 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 279345
> Hallo
> Ist die Sattelhöhe da richtig eingestellt auf deine Größe? 18,5" müsste bei 1,79er Körpermaß passen. Ich bin 1,76  18,5er Rahmen mit 70er Vorbau passt Perfekt.
> Mfg Anton





donei schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 279345
> Hallo
> Ist die Sattelhöhe da richtig eingestellt auf deine Größe? 18,5" müsste bei 1,79er Körpermaß passen. Ich bin 1,76  18,5er Rahmen mit 70er Vorbau passt Perfekt.
> Mfg Anton




Hast du Die xt Laufräder mit gekauft, oder extra bestellt. Bist du mit den Laufrädern zufrieden? Ich bin über Ostern bei Transalp und werde das Ambition Probefahrten. Die originalen Crest felgen sind für mich (90kg) einfach unterdimensioniert. Die XT Laufräder sin im Augenblick halbwegs günstig (wahrscheinlich wegen dem Schnellspanner am Hinterrad)


----------



## absolut* (5. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

seit letztem Jahr bin ich stolzer Besitzer und Fahrer eines Transalp24 Rädchens. Anbei zwei Bildchen dazu, das erste ist "neu" aus der Verpackung und das zweite bei einem Ausritt in diesem Jahr. Ist ein ganz klassisches Ambition Team 5.0, ohne Stickerchen und in schwarz rot gold gehalten  Finde es klasse was für tolle Mühlen ihr habt, wird man ganz neidisch und motiviert zum aus- und umbauen 

Cheers


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. April 2014)

Mein Neues !

Heute fertig geworden !

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Xyz79 (5. April 2014)

Mit grünem Schriftzug gefällt es mir auch super. 
Feines Teil!


----------



## reaction187 (5. April 2014)

Welche Federgabel?


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. April 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Welche Federgabel?



Ich ?
Dt Swiss . Ausstattung steht in meinem Album. 
Fährt sich super damit. Habe vorher bei TA nachgefragt.


----------



## donei (5. April 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Mein Neues !
> 
> Heute fertig geworden !
> 
> Grüße , Roland


Hallo Roland
Wow,des Schaut ja richtig Super aus, die Grünen Decals passen ja Perfekt, auch der ganze Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut!
Gruß Anton


----------



## cmrlaguna (6. April 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> Wow,des Schaut ja richtig Super aus, die Grünen Decals passen ja Perfekt, auch der ganze Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut!
> Gruß Anton



Danke für die Blumen 
Deine Bikes sind da aber ebenbürtig !! 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (6. April 2014)

falantab schrieb:


> Hast du Die xt Laufräder mit gekauft, oder extra bestellt. Bist du mit den Laufrädern zufrieden? Ich bin über Ostern bei Transalp und werde das Ambition Probefahrten. Die originalen Crest felgen sind für mich (90kg) einfach unterdimensioniert. Die XT Laufräder sin im Augenblick halbwegs günstig (wahrscheinlich wegen dem Schnellspanner am Hinterrad)


Hallo Servus
XT-LRS hab ich extra beim Händler gekauft. Also Fehlgriff machst da bestimmt keinen, kann ich nur empfehlen! Leicht u. Stabil u. Keine Gewichtsbeschränkung. Ich hab mit Rucksack 110kg. Kannst auch schlauchlos fahren.
Gruß Anton


----------



## falantab (6. April 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Hallo Servus
> XT-LRS hab ich extra beim Händler gekauft. Also Fehlgriff machst da bestimmt keinen, kann ich nur empfehlen! Leicht u. Stabil u. Keine Gewichtsbeschränkung. Ich hab mit Rucksack 110kg. Kannst auch schlauchlos fahren.
> Gruß Anton



Danke für die Info. Werde ich dann parallel zur Bestellung vom Rad ordern.
Gruß Falko


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (7. April 2014)

Seit über 3 Jahren Fahrspaß pur. Mit STVO, Nabendynamo und Regenvariante. [Farbe: RAL 6003 matt + Starrgabel]
Keine Probleme! Danke Transalp!


----------



## slrzo (7. April 2014)

Ist das ein Flachmann da vorne am Vorderrad?


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. April 2014)

MonkeyButPowder schrieb:


> Seit über 3 Jahren Fahrspaß pur. Mit STVO, Nabendynamo und Regenvariante. [Farbe: RAL 6003 matt + Starrgabel]
> Keine Probleme! Danke Transalp!




Sieht ja heftig aus


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (7. April 2014)

@*slrzo*
JA! Es ist ein "holländischer" Flachmannhalter + deutschen Flachmann!----> Himmelfahrt- "Spaß" (Herrentag).....
@*cmrlaguna*

Wer in Babelsberg wohnt, braucht ein MTB!


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. April 2014)

@MonkeyButPowder 

Sieht jedenfalls cool aus !! Was wiegt denn das Teil ?
Stargabel , aber gefederte Sattelstütze ? Warum keine Federgabel ?

Fragen über Fragen

Grüße, Roland


----------



## 4mate (7. April 2014)

Das Rad ist COOL. Milititary Style. Mit ihm kann
man zum Nordkap oder um die Welt fahren


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (7. April 2014)

Heckansicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (7. April 2014)

Fehlen nur noch Handgranaten samt Rahmenhaltetung.


----------



## 4mate (7. April 2014)

Der Cyclist mit Stil nimmt Hundebomben gegen Belästigungen


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (7. April 2014)

@* cmrlaguna*
Das Rad wog beim Kauf 9,8 Kg. Nach dem Zubehör schätze ich es mal auf 12- 13 Kg. 

*Starrbike, weil wartungsarm!

*( Warum gefederte Sattelstütze?! ) ...weil ,"potechnische" Probleme mit mitte 40 zig -----> 




@*4mate*
Mein Nachbar sagt: Zitat;...geht`s los ?...kommen die Russen?! [Spaß] --->


----------



## Xyz79 (7. April 2014)

Als Hundehalter bin ich strikt dagegen!


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (7. April 2014)

Milititary Style. Wer kennt das Symbol?


----------



## 4mate (7. April 2014)

Zivilschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonkeyButPowder (7. April 2014)

Falsch! Wattiefe am Trabant- Kübel! 
http://www.p601a.de/trabant_kuebel_meinebilder.html


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. April 2014)

Gut das ich mit 47 Jahren noch keine Hintern Probleme habe 

Deswegen der Umstieg vom Komfort Hobel , zurück auf ´s Hardtail !

Grüße, Roland

Ein Bildchen von Heute:


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (7. April 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Gut das ich mit 47 Jahren noch keine Hintern Probleme habe
> 
> Deswegen der Umstieg vom Komfort Hobel , zurück auf ´s Hardtail !
> 
> ...


ok.(ist ne ausrede!)
ha. ha......dito 47...


----------



## slrzo (7. April 2014)

@MonkeyButPowder 
Das Rad hat was, wäre zwar nix für mich aber finde die Zusammenstellung alles in Olivgrün oder wie dieser RAL-Farbton heißt nicht schlecht. 
Für genug Getränkenachschub ist ja auf Tour gesorgt. Aber Achtung, max. 1,6 Promille (ohne Ausfallerscheinungen).


----------



## Eastwood.357 (8. April 2014)

Ja, das Rad hat was. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, was.
Nachdem ja unsere Hubschrauber und Schiffe nur bedingt einsatzfähig sind
und die Flugzeuge, sowohl Jets als auch Props, auch eher in der Wartung am Boden sind,
würde ich dieses Foto mal an Mama Ulla schicken. Radfahrkompanien gab es in der Vergangenheit
schon des öfteren. Vielleicht noch mit dem Tragegeschirr aus Reichenhall. Irgendwas in der Art:
STrRBtl 113 mit 5. Schw. (An) Kp. ) Schnelles Trag Rad Battaillon 113 mit 5. Schwerer (Anhänger)
Kompanie.
Aufgrund des Flachmannes erhöht sich die autarke Einsatzzeit erheblich.
Nee, iss schon irgendwie stylisch.


----------



## MonkeyButPowder (8. April 2014)

*Berittene Gebirgsmarine*
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Berittene_Gebirgsmarine


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Mai 2014)

Heute am Chiemsee !!


----------



## reaction187 (2. Mai 2014)

jemand mit einer XTR Kurbel am ambition hier?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte mal kurzzeitg eine XTR 970 montiert.


----------



## Razor (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo 
Nun haben meine Frau und ich auch endlich unsere Bikes abholen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (4. Mai 2014)

Razor schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 290254 Anhang anzeigen 290255 Hallo
> Nun haben meine Frau und ich auch endlich unsere Bikes abholen können.



Habt ihr ja einen schönen Fuhrpark !!
Viel Spaß damit !!

Grüße, Roland

Hier noch ein leider schlechtes Bild , vom Wochenende ! Das Summitrider solltet ihr kennen  ( Hallo Toni  )


----------



## donei (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo Roland
Im Gegensatz von Gestern hat,s heut so Aus,gschaut.
Bayern Live!!
Gruß Anton


----------



## cmrlaguna (4. Mai 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> Im Gegensatz von Gestern hat,s heut so Aus,gschaut.
> Bayern Live!!
> Gruß Anton




Hallo Anton

Hauptsache hat Spaß gemacht ! 
Wetter ist dann egal. Vielleicht haben wir beim nächsten mal mehr Glück , wenn ich wieder in Bayern bin. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## dvt (11. Mai 2014)

Nach einem kleinen Update mal wieder ein Foto von meinem:
(der weiße Flaschenhalter ist nur dran, weil ich zur Zeit längere Touren fahre und mir keinen Trinkrucksack anschaffen will.)


----------



## Slow (12. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön! Super Farbe und guter Aufbau!


----------



## cmrlaguna (12. Mai 2014)

dvt schrieb:


> Nach einem kleinen Update mal wieder ein Foto von meinem:
> (der weiße Flaschenhalter ist nur dran, weil ich zur Zeit längere Touren fahre und mir keinen Trinkrucksack anschaffen will.)



Ist das 1 x 10? Fährst du keine Berge oder hast du so dicke Beine ? 
Sieht aber gut aus 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## dvt (12. Mai 2014)

Ist 1x10. Allerdings 30Zähne vorne und hinten 11-36. bin vorher 22/32/44 vorne und 12-27 Rennrad-Kassette hinten gefahren. Bis jetzt haben meine Beine hier im Taunus dafür gereicht. Für die Voralpen wäre es aber nichts...


----------



## Xyz79 (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## marve (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

seit letztem We bin ich auch endlich stolzer Transalp fahrer. Der Service von denen war perfekt haben mur sogar in weniger als 10 Tagen liefern können .
Hab zwar hier viele schöne Farbkombis gesehen hab mich dann aber doch nicht getraut was extravagantes zu wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (22. Mai 2014)

marve schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit letztem We bin ich auch endlich stolzer Transalp fahrer. Der Service von denen war perfekt haben mur sogar in weniger als 10 Tagen liefern können .
> Hab zwar hier viele schöne Farbkombis gesehen hab mich dann aber doch nicht getraut was extravagantes zu wählen.
> ...



Mir gefällt es gut 
Passt mit dem Rot. 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## donei (23. Mai 2014)

marve schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit letztem We bin ich auch endlich stolzer Transalp fahrer. Der Service von denen war perfekt haben mur sogar in weniger als 10 Tagen liefern können .
> Hab zwar hier viele schöne Farbkombis gesehen hab mich dann aber doch nicht getraut was extravagantes zu wählen.
> ...


----------



## Lasse352 (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,
durfte heute mein Bike abholen.


----------



## reaction187 (1. Juni 2014)

so, bin jetzt auch fertig:



 



Muss nur noch die Schaltung feineinstellen und dann läufts.

Selber bauen macht viel mehr Spass als bauen lassen


----------



## P4LL3R (1. Juni 2014)

Ist jetzt zwar leider (noch) kein Bild, aber eine Frage an die Transalp-Besitzer.
Ich möchte mir ein Transalp Team Ambition 29er 4.0 kaufen und muss natürlich auf einer anderen Seite Zubehör bestellen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob beim Transalp eine Pumpe für die Gabel dabei ist. Daher meine Frage an euch, welches Zubehör ist bei Transalp dabei?
Auf der Homepage hab ich dazu leider nix gefunden.


----------



## snoopyx (1. Juni 2014)

Also bei mir war keine Pumpe dabei. Kannst du aber auch direkt bei Transalp mitbestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (1. Juni 2014)

Ich finde auf der Transalp Seite nur Pumpen für Reifen.

Edit: Wenn die Gabel schon vorm verschicken eingestellt wurde, brauche ich auch nicht unbedingt eine (denke ich zumindest), aber ich möchte dann nur ungern vorm neuen Fahrrad sitzen und auf eine Gabelpumpe warten.


----------



## pedax (1. Juni 2014)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ich finde auf der Transalp Seite nur Pumpen für Reifen.


Einfach anfragen, bei Transalp bekommst du in der Regel auch Teile die nicht in deren Webshop gelistet sind.



P4LL3R schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn die Gabel schon vorm verschicken eingestellt wurde, brauche ich auch nicht unbedingt eine (denke ich zumindest)


Da irrst du dich leider, es gibt nämlich keine Universaleinstellung jeder hat da sein eigenen Präferenzen. Du brauchst eine Gabelpumpe auch um den Luftdruck regelmäßig zu kontrollieren bzw. anzupassen (viele haben die Gabelpumpe sogar auf der Tour mit) - kurzum wenn du ein Bike mit Luftfederung hast brauchst du auch die entsprechende Pump dazu.


----------



## 4mate (1. Juni 2014)

Es gibt bei Transalp keine. Eine Pumpe ist ein MUSS
und eine Anschaffung für das ganze Leben.

Alle Luftfederelement verlieren über die Monate eine
geringe Menge Luft, das sind 3, 5 oder 7 PSI

Nur eine Pumpe mit separatem Ablassventil kaufen!
Nicht für eine bestimmte Marke, sondern eine Universal-
pumpe für alle Federgabeln & Federbeine passend kaufen


----------



## 4mate (1. Juni 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> viele haben die Gabelpumpe sogar auf der Tour mit


----------



## pedax (1. Juni 2014)

@P4LL3R Gabelpumpen bekommt man häufig auch in den lokalen Sportgeschäften (sogar die großen Sporthandelsketten haben so etwas teilweise) - einfach mal schauen


----------



## P4LL3R (1. Juni 2014)

Super, danke für die vielen Antworten!
Dann investiere ich die 30€ halt, ist bei dem Betrag auch schon fast egal ^^


----------



## snoopyx (1. Juni 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> ...
> Nur eine Pumpe mit separatem Ablassventil kaufen!
> Nicht für eine bestimmte Marke, sondern eine Universal-
> pumpe für alle Federgabeln & Federbeine passend kaufen



Kannst du welche empfehlen?


----------



## pedax (1. Juni 2014)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Dann investiere ich die 30€ halt, ist bei dem Betrag auch schon fast egal ^^


Du wirst in diesen Sport wahrscheinlich noch so viel investieren, dass diese 30€ bestimmt nicht auffallen werden


----------



## 4mate (1. Juni 2014)

snoopyx schrieb:


> Kannst du welche empfehlen?


http://www.dnmsuspension.de/luftpumpe/pumpe_pm5.html
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob sie noch erhältlich ist

Diese habe ich seit 2006 und werde nie eine andere brauchen.
Sie ist so genau dass man die Luftmenge die beim An- & Abschrauben
der Pumpe verloren geht, erkennen kann und in die Abstimmung 
mit einbeziehen kann


----------



## reaction187 (1. Juni 2014)

bei den meisten rock shox gabeln gibt es eine pumpe dabei. Frag einfach bei TA nach, ob sie dir die zum Lieferumfang regulär dazugehörende Pumpe auch mitschicken. 

Normalerweise müssten die etliche Pumpen dort auf Lager (rumliegen) haben....

ich hab die hier http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-shock-blow-pro-daempfer-federgabelpumpe/aid:114151

funktioniert auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Juni 2014)

Ich benutze diese schon seit Jahren.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/topeak-pocket-shock-dxg-mit-manometer-27327/wg_id-325

Grüße


----------



## nepo (1. Juni 2014)

Bei oem gabeln sind keine pumpen dabei. Deshalb eigentlich nie bei einem komplettbike. Ta anrufen und fragen. Die können als Händler/Hersteller alles besorgen. Wenn sie dir keinen vernünftigen Preis machen können sagen sie es dir schon.
Ich habe eine sks. Da ging nach zwei Jahren das kopfstück kaputt. Vorteil sks: deutscher Hersteller -> schicken dir auf kulanz das Teil das defekte ist einfach so zu. Ohne Kosten für dich. Musst nur ganz nett eine Mail schreiben und mitteilen, dass deine kaputt ist und naiv fragen wie du an Ersatz für das defekte Teil kommst.


----------



## slrzo (2. Juni 2014)

Ich hab bei meinem Bike ne Federgabelpumpe direkt bei TA gekauft. Ist ne Federgabelpumpe von Magura und hatte 15,- Euro gekostet.
Diese hier: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/suspension-pump-20-bar-69573

Also einfach direkt anfragen.


----------



## Jakten (16. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand ein Bild vom Signature II Cockpit mit alle Remote-Hebeln?


----------



## Eastwood.357 (17. Juni 2014)

Welche alle Remote Hebel meinst Du?
Ich habe den Lockout für die Gabel und die Fernbedienung für die Sattelstütze.
Die Absenkung der Gabel muss ich an der Gabel selber vornehmen. Das könnte ich fotografieren und
einstellen.
BEste Grüße
East


----------



## Jakten (17. Juni 2014)

Ah ok, dachte gelesen zu haben, dass auch ein Remotehebel für die Absenkung der Gabel am Lenker ist. Aber dann passts ja. Danke


----------



## pedax (22. Juni 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ah ok, dachte gelesen zu haben, dass auch ein Remotehebel für die Absenkung der Gabel am Lenker ist./QUOTE]
> Das hängt von der Gabel - ich hab die Magura Thor und da ist auch die Absenkung der Gabel als Remote am Lenker wobei ich schon mehrfach überlegt habe den Remote-Hebel abzubauen, weil es auf dem Lenker wirklich ziemlich voll ist.


----------



## Jakten (23. Juni 2014)

Ah ok, es kommt sowieso eine Revelation dran, denke sogar über die Pike nach, da weiß ich aber nicht wie es sich mit 160mm vorne und 140mm hinten verhält und sich die Geometrie entscheidend verändert.


----------



## pedax (23. Juni 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> denke sogar über die Pike nach, da weiß ich aber nicht wie es sich mit 160mm vorne und 140mm hinten verhält und sich die Geometrie entscheidend verändert.


Also ich hab 150 vorne und 140 hinten und kann aus meiner Erfahrung berichten, dass das Vorderrad auch bei steilen bergauf Passagen förmlich am Boden klebt (d.h. nicht zum aufsteigen neigt) - also zumindest in Punkto Schwerpunkt sollten auch die zusätzlichen 10mm an der Front keine Nachteile mit sich bringen - wie es sich auf das allgemeine Fahrverhalten auswirkt kann ich so natürlich nicht einschätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gza2007 (12. Juli 2014)

Hi

Hier ist meins TP


----------



## donei (13. Juli 2014)

Gza2007 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hier ist meins TP


 
Black is beautiful !!


----------



## Gza2007 (18. Juli 2014)

Danke,
Hier ein kleines Update und wieder 100gr gespart 
KMC X10 SL DLC 10 Kette
TUNE Schraubwürger.

Bin jetzt bei 10.80 kg mit Pedale


----------



## GZA2003 (26. Juli 2014)

und wieder ein Update 

Tune Speedneedle Marathon
RITCHEY Superlogic Carbon One-Bolt

Bin jetzt ca bei 10,30 kg mit Pedale


----------



## kommski (27. Juli 2014)

so schön sauber...meins nicht


----------



## donei (27. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Bilder von der gestrigen Tour. Rund um die Reiteralpe (Berchtesgaden)

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (27. Juli 2014)

Neid!


----------



## Xyz79 (28. Juli 2014)

Schnelles Handy Bild auf dem Weg zur dietersbachalpe


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Bin gerade auf Vir in Kroatien ! 
Hier 2 Bilder von meiner Runde Heute Früh ! Erst mit den alten Reifen , dann mit neuen Farbigen 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## donei (28. Juli 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin gerade auf Vir in Kroatien !
> Hier 2 Bilder von meiner Runde Heute Früh ! Erst mit den alten Reifen , dann mit neuen Farbigen
> 
> ...



Servus Roland
Schaut ned Schlecht aus dein neuer Farbiger,aber ich glaub der ist schon an deinem Rücken abgeblättert so wie ich dich kenne.
Schönen Urlaub noch!!
Gruß Toni


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. Juli 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Servus Roland
> Schaut ned Schlecht aus dein neuer Farbiger,aber ich glaub der ist schon an deinem Rücken abgeblättert so wie ich dich kenne.
> Schönen Urlaub noch!!
> Gruß Toni



So ist das 
Die Leute rennen alle mit Badeklamotten rum und ich komme voll Schlamm vom Biken zurück.
Gucken dann etwas erstaunt  Hauptsache ich habe meinen Spaß 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Xyz79 (31. Juli 2014)




----------



## Xyz79 (31. Juli 2014)

Diesmal beide TAs.


----------



## cmrlaguna (31. Juli 2014)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Diesmal beide TAs.


Cool


----------



## kommski (11. August 2014)

Summitrider mit Gepäckträger


----------



## RadTotal (17. August 2014)

Summitrider in the middle of the nature...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (17. August 2014)

Summitrider vor der Reiter-Alpe.

Gruß Toni


----------



## flyingcruiser (18. August 2014)

Sightseeingtour mit Faith und Stoker:


----------



## Bavragor (18. August 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Summitrider in the middle of the nature...



Ein bissl zu sehr mit Photoshop an den Farben gedreht oder? Aber ansonsten echt geil in Szene gesetzt


----------



## 4mate (18. August 2014)

Nix Photoshop: 3,2sec Belichtung bzw. lange Belichtungszeit  ergeben diese satten Bilder


----------



## Bavragor (19. August 2014)

Ändert leider nix daran, dass es einfach unnatürlich aussieht. Nicht der Sinn eines Fotos auch wenn uns Instagram anderes lehrt.


----------



## reaction187 (19. August 2014)

ein fahrrad in der natur, ist immer unnatürlich


----------



## cmrlaguna (19. August 2014)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Ändert leider nix daran, dass es einfach unnatürlich aussieht. Nicht der Sinn eines Fotos auch wenn uns Instagram anderes lehrt.



Sorry wenn ich das so sage , aber selber erstmal besser machen. 
Mir gefällt das Bild , mal was anderes.


----------



## Jakten (20. August 2014)

Belichtungszeit, Photoshop, ist doch egal-

Das Bild ist künstlerisch wertvoll, mir gefällt es auch


----------



## Bavragor (21. August 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das so sage , aber selber erstmal besser machen.
> Mir gefällt das Bild , mal was anderes.



Oh, das Totschlagargument: machs doch selber erstmal besser 
Nein, könnte ich nicht. Besitze keine gute Kamera und interessiere mich auch nicht für Fotografie. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich mir eine Meinung über ein Foto bilden kann.

Um dass hier nicht ausufern zu lassen: finde das Bild schon sehr gut, nur ohne die hohe Belichtungszeit (danke übrigens für die Aufklärung^^) mit natürlicheren Farben würde es mir einfach besser gefallen. 
Vielleicht gehen mir auch einfach die ganzen Möchtegernprofifotografen auf den Keks, die ihre  Fotos dermaßen bearbeiten, dass von dem eigentlichen Bild nicht mehr viel über bleibt (Womit ich ausdrücklich nicht RoadTotal meine). Da entwickelt man doch eine leichte Antipathie gegenüber unnatürlich wirkende Bilder.

So, Schluss jetzt. Will wieder Bilder von Transalp Bikes sehen  Muss mir meine Kaufentscheidung ja genau überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (21. August 2014)

Ich denke nach der Eurobike wird der neue Signature II 650B Rahmen zum ersten mal zu sehen zu sein. 

Zumindest sollen die schwarzen Rahmen Ende KW 35 geliefert werden. Die ersten unbearbeiteten sind bei Transalp bereits eingetroffen


----------



## 4mate (21. August 2014)

Sorry Thread verwechselt


----------



## Jakten (21. August 2014)




----------



## smlyyy (21. August 2014)

Hier einmal mein Summitrider. Bin super zufrieden.


----------



## cmrlaguna (21. August 2014)

Schöne Farbkombi !

Grüße, Roland

Hier noch eins aus unseren Urlaub !


----------



## nepo (21. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Sorry Thread verwechselt



Das passiert, wenn man den KTWR´lern zu viel Freigang gewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (22. August 2014)

Hier nochmal ein Foto von mein Summitrider

Gruß Toni


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. August 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315635 Hier nochmal ein Foto von mein Summitrider
> 
> Gruß Toni



Hallo Toni

Die Berge sind ja wohl kein Hinweis für mich , wenn ich im Oktober wieder zu euch Runter komme ? 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## donei (23. August 2014)

Hi Roland Servus
Hab ich das letzte mal schon festgestellt, das Berge für dich keine Spaßbremser sind. Schau,n wir mal ob wir diesmal auch wieder Nass, und  so richtig Dreckig werden.

Gruß Toni


----------



## RadTotal (24. August 2014)

Kurze Belichtungszeit...und hoffentlich natürliche Farben


----------



## cmrlaguna (24. August 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Kurze Belichtungszeit...und hoffentlich natürliche Farben



Ein Biker im Himmel ,   nach dem Baum !! 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Mzungu (25. August 2014)

Seit heute gehöre ich also auch zu den Transalp Besitzern.
Der Rahmen ist ein Stoker II von 2010, den ich gebraucht hier im Forum gekauft habe. Beim Kauf war er schwarz, durch einen glücklichen Zufall konnte ich ihn sehr sehr günstig über einen Bekannten neu pulvern lassen - in feuerwehrrot.
Alle Anbauteile mit Ausnahme des Lenkers waren vorher an meinem Scott Scale verbaut, dessen Rahmen mir leider etwas zu groß war (und der deswegen auch zum Verkauf steht...).
Partlist:
Magura Durin Race Federgabel, Magura Louise Bremsanlage mit 203/180er Scheiben, Shimano SLX Schaltung 3x9, Umwerfer und Kurbel. Laufräder Mavic 317, entlabelt, auf DT Swiss Naben. 700er Syntace Vector Lenker auf Syntace Vorbau, Ergon Griffe, Scott Sattelstütze und Sattel.
Fazit nach der ersten Fahrt: Geil!!!


----------



## cmrlaguna (25. August 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß damit 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## smlyyy (27. August 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen auf dem Brocken. War nicht so einfach ..


----------



## Xyz79 (27. August 2014)

Könnte auch hinter dem Haus sein!


----------



## nepo (28. August 2014)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist ein Stoker II von 2010



Könntest du bitte mal ein Detailfoto vom Sitzrohr im Bereich der Sattelklemme machen?
Bei meinem Ambition habe ich nämlich das Problem, dass über der Schweißnaht (vorne) fast kein Platz für eine Sattelklemme ist.
Transalp hat das Rad wohl deshalb mit dieser XLC Sattelklemme ausgeliefert:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-L01-SATT...MMRING-QR-KLEMM-SCHELLE-SCHWARZ-/331026388913
(Begründung nach Rückfrage war aber zunächst, dass die TA-Klemmen gerade nicht verfügbar wären)
Sieht leider bescheiden aus und hat zu wenig Klemmkraft, sodass die Stütze trotz Carbonmontagepaste immer wieder reinrutscht.
Eine Hopeklemme steht deutlich über. Reising Junior meinte zwar, dass es kein Problem ist, so lange das Sitzrohr mehr als 50% in der Sattelklemme ist. Nur leider fängt es damit ganz fürchterlich zum Knacken an.

Das ganze sieht bei dir auf den Bilder so aus, als könnte es auch etwas knapp sein.
Dann würde mich interessieren, welche Sattelklemme du da hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (28. August 2014)

Die Sattelstütze war beim Rahmen dabei - ich denke mal dass es die originale ist?
Mehr Bilder findest du in meiner Gallerie.


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. August 2014)

Bei mir ist da auch nicht so viel Platz . Ambition Team in 20 Zoll ( 26er ) von 2014
Sattelklemme ist eine Tune Würger !
Ist nicht geputzt !

Grüße , Roland


----------



## 4mate (28. August 2014)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze war beim Rahmen dabei - ich denke mal dass es die originale ist?
> Mehr Bilder findest du in meiner Gallerie.


Gar nicht mal verkehrt: Die offene Seite der Schelle nach vorne,
raus aus dem Dreckfräsenstrahl! Werde ich übernehmen!


----------



## Mzungu (29. August 2014)

Na ja das geht bei dem Rahmen und der Sattelstütze auch garnicht anders - die ist ja auf der jetzt hinten liegenden Seite breiter, nach vorn gedreht hätte sie wegen der Schweißnaht keinen Platz.


----------



## lensbaby (29. August 2014)

Transalp Ambition Team 29 Zoll, Farbe RAL 6027 lichtgrün (Bianchi "Celeste" ;-)))


----------



## 4mate (29. August 2014)

Rechts unterhalb scrollscroll jedes Bildes ist ein Link TEILEN & EINBETTEN
aufklicken, BB Code und Größe wählen, z.B.



(Klick drauf)
Code DIREKT! in einen Beitrag pastieren!


----------



## lensbaby (29. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Rechts unterhalb scrollscroll jedes Bildes ist ein Link TEILEN & EINBETTEN
> aufklicken, BB Code und Größe wählen, z.B.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke 4mate!


----------



## nepo (29. August 2014)

Danke für die Detailbilder Jungs.

@cmrlaguna ist die Klemme bei dir ganz draufgeschoben, oder steht die oben noch ein wenig über dem Rand vom Sitzrohr über?

So sieht das bei mir aus.




Die XLC passt gerade so drauf.

an die Katze: Warum treibst du dich eigentlich so viel im Transalp Forum herum? Ich dachte du fährst (nur) ein Bionicon???


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. August 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Danke für die Detailbilder Jungs.
> 
> @cmrlaguna ist die Klemme bei dir ganz draufgeschoben, oder steht die oben noch ein wenig über dem Rand vom Sitzrohr über?
> 
> ...



Die Klemme sitzt ganz drauf. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (31. August 2014)

Abfahrt vom Scalettapass zur Alp Funtauna (Schweiz)


----------



## derZimbo (11. September 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte mal ein Detailfoto vom Sitzrohr im Bereich der Sattelklemme machen?
> Bei meinem Ambition habe ich nämlich das Problem, dass über der Schweißnaht (vorne) fast kein Platz für eine Sattelklemme ist.
> Transalp hat das Rad wohl deshalb mit dieser XLC Sattelklemme ausgeliefert:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-L01-SATT...MMRING-QR-KLEMM-SCHELLE-SCHWARZ-/331026388913
> ...



Ist bei mir auch so. an meinem Ambition Team 18" Rahmen ist auch eine solche Klemmschelle verbaut. Ich wollte diese gegen eine Orange tauschen, habe aber auch das Problem der Schweißnaht. Hat schon jemand eine passende Schelle gefunden? Ich suche eine in Orange.


----------



## cmrlaguna (19. September 2014)

Habe Heute wegen Rücken Problemen ein wenig an meinem Ambition Hardtail umgebaut 

Wiegt jetzt Dank ein paar neuer Teile 10,6 Kg !! Ausstattung steht in meinem Album !

Grüße , Roland


----------



## reaction187 (19. September 2014)

Das ist doch ein fully und kein hardtail ?! Wieviel mm hat die Federgabel?

Aber meine güte, du hast ja die sattelstütze weit raus und das bei 20". Musst ja ein riese sein 

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab ja auch das fully, aber das hardtail fahren macht mehr spass. Diese gefedere beim fully das bringts irgendwie nicht. HT hat einen viel knackigeren antritt und ich kann den Boden viel besser spüren. Kann man viel präziser mit fahren. Ich würde mir kein fully mehr bauen.


----------



## cmrlaguna (19. September 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein fully und kein hardtail ?! Wieviel mm hat die Federgabel?
> 
> Aber meine güte, du hast ja die sattelstütze weit raus und das bei 20". Musst ja ein riese sein
> 
> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab ja auch das fully, aber das hardtail fahren macht mehr spass. Diese gefedere beim fully das bringts irgendwie nicht. HT hat einen viel knackigeren antritt und ich kann den Boden viel besser spüren. Kann man viel präziser mit fahren. Ich würde mir kein fully mehr bauen.



Das ist eine 120er mit 120er Rahmen und nicht wie bei dir eine 140er Wippe. 

Das mit dem Rücken ist kein Witz ! Andere fahren mit 47 Jahren schon ein E - Bike !

Ich habe bei 181 cm Größe eine Schrittlänge von fast 89 cm , da muss der Sattel halt raus. Lange Arme habe ich auch 
Sind 25 cm , sieht auf Bildern schlimmer aus , als Live.
Der aktuelle RS Monarch verhindert bei richtiger Einstellung , dass Wippen sehr gut.
Da wo ich fahre , passt das.

Die DT Gabel wird die Tage noch gegen eine  RS Sid getauscht. Möchte 1-2 Spacer verbauen.
Der Schaft von meiner DT ist zu kurz dafür. Zudem werden dann noch mal 300 gr. weniger auf die Waage kommen.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## reaction187 (19. September 2014)

120er Rahmen? Du meinst die Wippe... klar, ich hab 140... hab ja auch ne 140er Gabel.
120mm am Fully find ich schon ein tick zu wenig, weil man das ja normalerweise schon am HT hat. Irgendwo muss man ja einen unterschied machen ;-)

Nun ich überlege mein Fullyrahmen abzugeben, gegen einen summitrider zu tauschen. Mal sehen.

Mit rumgewippe habe ich keine probleme, aber ich empfinde das federn am Hinterbau nicht so komfortabel wie das immer gemeint wird. Klar ist es weicher und angenehmer, aber irgendwie verliert man da die präzise kontrolle. 
Und man schleppt so viel Gewicht mit, nur damits hinten federn kann... was beim HT auch gut klappt wenn man latex Schläuche hat und und nicht ganz so viel druck drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (20. September 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> 120er Rahmen? Du meinst die Wippe... klar, ich hab 140... hab ja auch ne 140er Gabel.
> 120mm am Fully find ich schon ein tick zu wenig, weil man das ja normalerweise schon am HT hat. Irgendwo muss man ja einen unterschied machen ;-)
> 
> Nun ich überlege mein Fullyrahmen abzugeben, gegen einen summitrider zu tauschen. Mal sehen.
> ...



Ich sag´s mal so : ICH BIN NICHT DU !!! 
Ich fahre über 25 Jahre Mountainbike und weiß , was ich mache und warum !!

Und noch was , dass ist die Galerie !!

Grüße , Roland


----------



## reaction187 (20. September 2014)

ich habe auch nicht gesagt das es falsch ist! Also beruhige dich wieder und schrei hier nicht rum, das ist ne gallerie, da wird nicht geschriehen!

So, und was ist jetzt nochmal genau deine Erfindung? ein Ambition mit Fullyrahmen?


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. September 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> ich habe auch nicht gesagt das es falsch ist! Also beruhige dich wieder und schrei hier nicht rum, das ist ne gallerie, da wird nicht geschriehen!
> 
> So, und was ist jetzt nochmal genau deine Erfindung? ein Ambition mit Fullyrahmen?



Da sagt er NIX !!


----------



## kommski (20. September 2014)

Hab im Wald nen Pilz gefunden, jetzt ist mir irgendwie schwindelig....


----------



## reaction187 (20. September 2014)

2 mal kochen, 1 x braten... kannste essen!


----------



## kommski (21. September 2014)

Naja ich war biken und nicht Pilze sammeln


----------



## Keepiru (21. September 2014)

da hast du aber was tolles gefunden. <3


----------



## cmrlaguna (6. Oktober 2014)

Wochenende im Chiemgau und Reit im Winkl .
Mein Signature , das Summitrider von @donei und das etwas Ältere TA vom Kumpel.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Sieht definitiv nach nem gelungenen Wochenende aus!


----------



## Deleted 290876 (6. Oktober 2014)

Endlich habe ich es getan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (6. Oktober 2014)

Redmo schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich es getan...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326930



Schaut gut aus. Viel Spaß damit 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## donei (6. Oktober 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 326907 Wochenende im Chiemgau und Reit im Winkl .
> Mein Signature , das Summitrider von @donei und das etwas Ältere TA vom Kumpel.
> 
> Grüße, Roland
> ...


Hallo Roland
Hab auch noch ein paar Fotos auf Lager von unseren Wochenende.
Ach ja Roland wenn du wieder im Chiemgau bist, nächste Tour steht schon.       
Dein Signature 

Gruß Toni


----------



## donei (6. Oktober 2014)

Redmo schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich es getan...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 326930


Bärig!!


----------



## cmrlaguna (6. Oktober 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> Hab auch noch ein paar Fotos auf Lager von unseren Wochenende.
> Ach ja Roland wenn du wieder im Chiemgau bist, nächste Tour steht schon. Anhang anzeigen 326965 Anhang anzeigen 326967 Anhang anzeigen 326971 Anhang anzeigen 326972 Anhang anzeigen 326975 Anhang anzeigen 326976 Anhang anzeigen 326978
> Dein Signature
> ...



Hi Toni 

Ja vielleicht im Januar im Schnee!

Grüße, Roland


----------



## SeppV (11. Oktober 2014)

Eins der ersten acht 650b Signature II's 

Komme vom Hardtail (Steppenwolf) und bin dieses Jahr richtig angefixt worden 
Das Fully ist einfach klasse, fährt sich genial.

Halt, Ausstattung vergessen:

Revelation 150-130
Monarch RT3
Hope Pro2 Evo mit Stans NoTubes Flow EX
SLX Ausstattung mit XT Shadow+ Schaltwerk
Selle Italia X1
760mm Riser

Rahmengröße 18"

Gruß
Sepp

Achja, sind leider nur Handy-Bilder bei schlechtem Licht.
Ich reiche bei Gelegenheit mal was Besseres nach.


----------



## cmrlaguna (11. Oktober 2014)

SeppV schrieb:


> Eins der ersten acht 650b Signature II's
> 
> Komme vom Hardtail (Steppenwolf) und bin dieses Jahr richtig angefixt worden
> Das Fully ist einfach klasse, fährt sich genial.
> ...




Finde das Gusset am Sitzrohr besser als an meinem 26er. Wie vorher am Signature I Rahmen.
Sieht das nicht so Lang aus , wenn man wie ich einen 20 Zoll Rahmen fährt und die Sattelstange weit raus muss.
Schickes Teil ! 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## 4mate (11. Oktober 2014)

Alles richtig gemacht: 650 B, dezente rote Akzente mit passenden Pedalen, Continental Reifen!


----------



## Chaotixx (11. Oktober 2014)

Hehe, 8 Stück schon? wow, ich war der erste- das ging dann ja jetzt echt schnell :-D
Deins hat aber "nur" 140mm FW; oder?


----------



## SeppV (11. Oktober 2014)

Die ersten 8 wurden gleichzeitig ausgeliefert.. 

Bzw. die Eloxierten etwas später als die ersten Pulverbeschichteten, weil die rohen Rahmen als Erste in DE angekommen sind 

Danke für die Kommentare, ich bin auch einfach nur begeistert 

Übrigens:
Der 650b Rahmen hat ein Loch im unteren Bereich des Sattelrohrs, sollte man eine Reverb Stealth verbauen. Die kommt bei mir noch wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab meins gestern abgeholt.
Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk...


----------



## Chaotixx (11. Oktober 2014)

Jop, da geht die Reverbn durch- funzt super


----------



## Jakten (12. Oktober 2014)

RAW  
Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk...


----------



## Bavragor (12. Oktober 2014)

Bis auf den Spritzschutz (stört ein bissl die Optik) sieht das ding schon mega aus


----------



## Jakten (12. Oktober 2014)

Der Spritzschutz bleibt auch nur in der nassen Jahreszeit dran.
Gefällt mir ja auch nicht.
Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk...


----------



## Chaotixx (12. Oktober 2014)

Das ist auch der Mudguard, oder?
Ich find den klasse und lange nicht so hässlich wie den restlichen Schutz 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (12. Oktober 2014)

Jo, ist allerdings die günstige Variante von BMO.
Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk...


----------



## Chaotixx (12. Oktober 2014)

Okay.. HAst du meine PN zufällig überlesen?


----------



## Jakten (13. Oktober 2014)

Mein Teileliste will ich Euch auch nicht vorenthalten:

Transalp Signature 2 X12 - 650B
Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Special Tune
Lagerabdeckungen schwarz - Signature 2
Shimano X12 Steckachse - 142mm x 12mm
Rock Shox Pike RCT3 160-130mm + Lock Out
27,5 Laufradsatz DT 533D Disc - XT Disc Naben
Scheibenbremse Shimano SLX M-675 Disc Komplettset
Shimano SLX Hollowtech II Kurbel FC-M675 - 2x10
Shimano XT Rapidfire Schalthebel SL-M780 10fach
Shimano SLX Kassette CS-HG81 10-fach / 11-36
Shimano SLX Umwerfer FD-M675 2x10fach
Shimano Kette HG-74 10-fach
Shimano SLX Schaltwerk RD-M675 SGS Plus Shadow
Sattel Selle Italia X1
Steuersatz Acros AiSXE-22 industriegel. Tapered
Lenker Gravity-9 Riser Elevation 2014 - 760mm
Vorbau Gravity-9 Steep Face SL 7050 50mm
Sattelstütze Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 150mm
Sattelklemme Gravity-9 Squeeze Lock II schwarz
Conti Trail King Apex Faltreifen 2,4" vorne
Conti Mountain King II ProTection Falt hinten
Acros A-Grip Schraubgriff schwarz-schwarz
Spacer schwarz eloxiert 10mm
Kettenstrebenschutz vario
Rahmenschutzfolie 3M - Unterrohr

14,2 kg ohne Pedale und Marsh Guard ;-)


----------



## kommski (13. Oktober 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> Hab auch noch ein paar Fotos auf Lager von unseren Wochenende.
> Anhang anzeigen 326965 Anhang anzeigen 326967 Anhang anzeigen 326971 Anhang anzeigen 326972 Anhang anzeigen 326975 Anhang anzeigen 326976 Anhang anzeigen 326978
> Dein Signature
> ...



 auf der Steinplatte war i a scho


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. Oktober 2014)

kommski schrieb:


> auf der Steinplatte war i a scho



Und komische Tiere findet man da oben !!

Grüße , Roland


----------



## donei (13. Oktober 2014)

kommski schrieb:


> auf der Steinplatte war i a scho


Hey,Super
Wennst wieder a moi aufi fahrst, dann Rührst dich bei mir.
Gruß Toni


----------



## SeppV (14. Oktober 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Mein Teileliste will ich Euch auch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> Transalp Signature 2 X12 - 650B
> Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Special Tune
> ...



Fast genau mein Setup, nur halt mit 160mm und Pike statt 150/140 mit Revelation 

Meins wiegt aber ~700 gr. weniger?

Hast du die XT-Scheiben gesondert bestellt?
Ich hab auch die SLX M-675 Bremse, aber SLX Scheiben.

Gruß
Sepp


----------



## Jakten (14. Oktober 2014)

Sind doch SLX Scheiben.


----------



## SeppV (14. Oktober 2014)

Ahh, das sind die CenterLock oder?
Meine Naben sind 6-Loch und haben deswegen einteilige Bremsscheiben.

Gruß
Sepp


----------



## Jakten (15. Oktober 2014)

SeppV schrieb:


> Meins wiegt aber ~700 gr. weniger?


 
Du hast:
- leichtere Reifen
- leichtere Gabel
- leichteren Dämpfer
- keine Reverb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (15. Oktober 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Finde das Gusset am Sitzrohr besser als an meinem 26er. Wie vorher am Signature I Rahmen.
> Sieht das nicht so Lang aus , wenn man wie ich einen 20 Zoll Rahmen fährt und die Sattelstange weit raus muss.
> Schickes Teil !
> 
> Grüße , Roland



Ja, finde ich auch. Das neue Gusset ist wesentlich schicker. Speziell beim 20" Rahmen sieht das beim 26" nicht ganz so elegant aus.


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. Oktober 2014)

Schon die neue HP von TA gesehen ? Da bekommt mein Dino Bild eine neue Bedeutung !
Nicht nur der Dino ist ausgestorben , sondern auch die 26er Fullys und das Summitrider !
Ob das so bleibt ?

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Monkekhan (16. Oktober 2014)

Der Summitrider fehlt bisher scheinbar nur. Unter Geschichte steht er zumindest unter anderem im vorletzten Absatz noch mit drin.
Zitat: "Die beiden Hardtail Rahmen Transalp Ambition Team 29er und Transalp Summitrider 650B verfügen ab dem Modelljahr 2015 über eine X12 Steckachse."


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. Oktober 2014)

Ja hast recht, die Geschichte habe ich nicht gelesen.


----------



## Jakten (16. Oktober 2014)

Den neuen 29er Rahmen hatte ich bei Transalp in der Hand. Supergeil, wenn mal ein 29er HT zu meinem "Siggi" dazu kommt, dann wahrscheinlich das Transalp


----------



## Jakten (16. Oktober 2014)

> *Lasst euch weiter überraschen!
> Freut euch in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen auf unser neues 2015er Enduro Hardtail „Summitrider“ in 27.5“ mit 160 mm Federweg, auf die neue 2015er Cross Bike Linie und auf die Erweiterung der Parts und Komponenten.*


 
Quelle: http://transalp-bikes.com/content/193-neuer-shop-und-neue-bikes


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. Oktober 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Den neuen 29er Rahmen hatte ich bei Transalp in der Hand. Supergeil, wenn mal ein 29er HT zu meinem "Siggi" dazu kommt, dann wahrscheinlich das Transalp


Laut einem Bekannten ist das 29 Ambition eine Gummikuh
Hat's wieder verkauft. 
Gruß, Roland


----------



## Jakten (16. Oktober 2014)

Hatte ja nur den bloßen Rahmen in der Hand, hat sich erst mal nach Alu angefühlt, sah schick aus und war leicht.
Wahrscheinlich kommt das 29er auch erst wenn der Rahmen schon wieder 2x überarbeitet wurde


----------



## filiale (16. Oktober 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Laut einem Bekannten ist das 29 Ambition eine Gummikuh
> Hat's wieder verkauft.
> Gruß, Roland



Was heißt das konkret ? Zu weich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. Oktober 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kommt das 29er auch erst wenn der Rahmen schon wieder 2x überarbeitet wurde



Ähm, es gibt es doch schon seit langem, das 29er Ambition X12, oder meinst Du etwas anderes ?


----------



## Jakten (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich meinte "mein" 29er


----------



## filiale (16. Oktober 2014)

Achso, Du bist am überlegen ob Du Dir eines holen sollst aber des kann noch dauern, so wie bei mir auch...


----------



## Jakten (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ja erst letzten Freitag mein Signature abgeholt, also eilt es nicht


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. Oktober 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Was heißt das konkret ? Zu weich ?


Genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen. Er sagte nur das ihm das Bike nicht taugt und wie eine Gummikuh fahren würde. 
Da mich 29er nicht wirklich Interessieren , habe ich auch nicht weiter gefragt. 
Vielleicht sagt er ja selber noch was dazu. Ist ja auch hier im Forum 

Gruß, Roland


----------



## 4mate (16. Oktober 2014)

Die Laufräder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (16. Oktober 2014)

Nehmen die das 26er Fully raus oder wie oder was? Das kann ja wohl nicht wahrstein!

Ich hoffe dass die nicht so weit gehen und dem kunden nun wie die ganzen anderen Massenhersteller auch vordiktieren welches Rahmenformat er zu fahren hat...

Hoffentlich kann man den Signature 2 Rahmen auch weiterhin in 26" kaufen. Schließlich ist es einer der wohlgeformtesten und schönsten Rahmen.


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. Oktober 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Die Laufräder...


Nee glaube ich nicht , er hat immer gute und stabile.


----------



## slrzo (16. Oktober 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Nehmen die das 26er Fully raus oder wie oder was? Das kann ja wohl nicht wahrstein!



Wenn man genau liest erkennt man, dass der neue 650B Rahmen ebenfalls mit 26" Rädern gefahren werden kann. Ist sogar im Konfigurator auswählbar.


----------



## reaction187 (16. Oktober 2014)

slrzo schrieb:


> Wenn man genau liest erkennt man, dass der neue 650B Rahmen ebenfalls mit 26" Rädern gefahren werden kann. Ist sogar im Konfigurator auswählbar.



Das sehe ich. Es ging mir aber nicht um die Kompatibilität, sondern um den 26er Rahmen als solches. Der 26er Rahmen hat immernoch das linerarere Design und wirkt nicht so verschnörkelt. Soweit ich weiß bietet TA aber auch an, den alten Rahmen mit den vergrößerten Hinterbau auszustatten... macht aber auch im Grunde keinen sinn, weil 650B ja onehin kein Sinn macht.

Leider gilt aber für die Hersteller "wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, der muss mit der Zeit gehen"...

Also muss man die Neuerfindung des Rades aktzeptieren.


----------



## filiale (17. Oktober 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Die Laufräder...



denke ich nicht, denn die kann man tauschen und die haben nichts mit dem Rahmen zu tun. Das ist dann eher als ein Problem vom Zubehör einzuordnen und nicht von TA.


----------



## donei (17. Oktober 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> denke ich nicht, denn die kann man tauschen und die haben nichts mit dem Rahmen zu tun. Das ist dann eher als ein Problem vom Zubehör einzuordnen und nicht von TA.


Genau so is!!
Hallo,
Muss jetzt doch was sagen und richtig stellen, über das29er Ambition. Aber ich hole a bisserl aus.
Ich bin ja meistens nur in den Bergen unterwegs, und genau so auf meinen Abfahrts-Trails,früher mit ED-Fullys so 20jahre, und seid März 2013 mit meinen Summitrider.
Das Summitrider hat mich zum Hardtail-Fahrer gemacht.Das Bike ist einfach in Traum ich Liebe es. Im Herbst 2013 wurde der 29er Ambition-Rahmen angeboten,und Weihnachten 2013 war das Rahmen-Gabelset bei mir im Keller, und hab es bis auf Sattelstütze und Pedale mit leichten Komponenten aufgebaut.Ich habs mir einfach so zum Cruisen mit meinem Enkel, Frau, und Bekannten aufgebaut.Das Bike hatte ohne Sattelstütze und Pedale a bisserl über 9 Kilo. Alpentouren mit dem29er Ambition einfach ein Traum, natürlich bin ich auch meine Trails damit gefahren mit den leichten 29er Komponenten z.b.Gabel u.Laufradsatz  die  Verwinden hald einfach mehr als meine  RockShox Lyrik + 26er ED-XT Laufradsatz im Summitrider. Darum Gummikuh was eigentlich überhaubt nicht Stimmt!!! Ich habe es Verkauft weil ich nur mit dem Summitrider unterwegs bin, und der Käufer ist überglücklich mit dem 29er Ambition und ich bin froh das es in guten Händen ist.
Der neue 29er Ambition-Rahmen wurde überarbeitet kommt jetzt mit X12.
Und ich bin schon ganz Geil auf den neuen 27,5er Summitrider-Rahmen.
Transalp24 baut schon Tolle Rahmen. Mein Bike-Kollege der Roland,Hi Roland Servus!! der auch hier im Forum ist hat sich ein 26er Signature
vor kurzen aufgebaut, und er Besucht uns 1-2 mal im jahr  im Chiemgau, gemütlich Biken und Trail Rocken und das sein 10,4kg Bike das alles mit macht,ich kann nur sagen,die TA24-Rahmen sind einfach brauchbar, stabil und sauber verarbeitet mehr braucht man nicht.
Gruß Toni


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. Oktober 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329401 Anhang anzeigen 329401
> Genau so is!!
> Hallo,
> Muss jetzt doch was sagen und richtig stellen, über das29er Ambition. Aber ich hole a bisserl aus.
> ...



Hallo Toni 

Da habe ich bei der Höhenluft und 1200 Hm wohl nicht mehr richtig zugehört 
Konnte mich nur an Gummikuh erinnern 

Grüße, Roland

( PS . trotzdem sind jetzt die Tretlager ein bisserl Hoch , bei den 27,5 ern oder ?  Nur Schwinge verlängert ? )


----------



## donei (17. Oktober 2014)

( PS . trotzdem sind jetzt die Tretlager ein bisserl Hoch , bei den 27,5 ern oder ?  Nur Schwinge verlängert ? )
Hi Roland
Weiß nicht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die nur die Schwinge verlängern. Tretlagerhöhe sollte schon Gleichbleiben wie beim 26er,man sitzt ja dann mehr m Bike drin. Kann mir schon vorstellen das sie Ausfallende u. Steuerrohr anpassen. Ich meine beim Summitrider. Aber Schaun ma mal.
Gruß Toni


----------



## filiale (17. Oktober 2014)

Prima, danke, denn aktuell komme ich mit den Carbon Rahmen nicht so wirklich weiter (Geo gefällt nicht weil zu sportlich) und ich will beim HT fahrfertig unter 9 kg bleiben. Das wird hart, aber machbar...


----------



## sbradl (18. Oktober 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Und ich bin schon ganz Geil auf den neuen 27,5er Summitrider-Rahmen.



Ich auch Endlich kann man hinten dicke Reifen reinpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlyyy (18. Oktober 2014)

Kein schönes Bild, aber der Summitrider 2.0 hält auch Winterberg aus. 

Edit: Ist 'n Foto-Thread. Die letzte Seite hat ja nur 2 Bilder (von 1. User) unter 15 Posts.


----------



## sbradl (18. Oktober 2014)

smlyyy schrieb:


> Edit: Ist 'n Foto-Thread. Die letzte Seite hat ja nur 2 Bilder (von 1. User) unter 15 Posts.



Stimmt! Hier eins von mir, vielleicht kommt's ja dem ein oder anderen bekannt vor


----------



## Jakten (20. Oktober 2014)




----------



## sbradl (20. Oktober 2014)

Der neue Signature-Rahmen ist echt schick


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. Oktober 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


>



Da gingen einem aber die Gänge aus !! 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Jakten (21. Oktober 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Da gingen einem aber die Gänge aus !!
> 
> Grüße, Roland


 
Lag eher am Untergrund (sehr felsig). Da war für mich einfach Schluss. Aber wer da hochfährt bekommt ein Eis. Würde es nur einem Trial-Fahrer zutrauen. Von hochfahren kann dann aber auch keiner mehr reden 

Und natürlich bin ich aufgrund mangelnder Fitness recht schnelle auf dem größten Ritzel.


----------



## sanwald81 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hier mein aktuelles "altes" Signature II 26"


----------



## reaction187 (23. Oktober 2014)

wieviel federweg hat es vorne?


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt leider wieder im Dunkeln unterwegs 
Hier ein paar Bilder , nur mit dem Handy gemacht ! Wie immer 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (24. Oktober 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> wieviel federweg hat es vorne?



Das ist ne Revelation mit 150mm Federweg ohne Absenkung. Harmoniert sehr schön mit dem Hinterbau, finde ich. 
Das einzige was ich mir manchmal wünschen würde ist ein etwas steilerer Sitzwinkel. Der liegt mit der Kombi (150mm vorne/140mm hinten) bei nur 71,5°-72°. Ohne Plattform sackt das Heck im Steilen etwas weg. Beim aktuellen Rahmen ist das ja umgesetzt.


----------



## Chaotixx (24. Oktober 2014)

Hat der alte Rahmen nicht auch den RT3 verbaut?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mzungu (24. Oktober 2014)

Nochmal mein Feuerwehrbike, ist ja schließlich der Bilderthread:


----------



## derZimbo (24. Oktober 2014)

Was sind denn das für Bremsscheiben?


----------



## Mzungu (24. Oktober 2014)

Magura Marta Scheiben. Wollte ich unbedingt haben weil ich die optisch sehr geil finde, allerdings ist der Reibring für die Louise zu schmal. Jetzt ruckelt es ein bisschen beim Bremsen...müssen wohl leider doch andere Scheiben drauf (oder eine andere Bremsanlage. Wobei ich mit der 7 Jahre alten Louise immer noch mehr als zufrieden bin).


----------



## derZimbo (24. Oktober 2014)

Sehen schick aus, Ich habe Magura Storm SL Scheiben drauf, da ist auch nicht viel Metal dran, die ruckln beim leichten bremsen auch ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (24. Oktober 2014)

Die Storm SL hab ich auf dem Fully. Aber die mit den Schlitzen, nicht die mit den einfachen Löchern. Sehen auch geil aus!


----------



## reaction187 (24. Oktober 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Das ist ne Revelation mit 150mm Federweg ohne Absenkung. Harmoniert sehr schön mit dem Hinterbau, finde ich.
> Das einzige was ich mir manchmal wünschen würde ist ein etwas steilerer Sitzwinkel. Der liegt mit der Kombi (150mm vorne/140mm hinten) bei nur 71,5°-72°. Ohne Plattform sackt das Heck im Steilen etwas weg. Beim aktuellen Rahmen ist das ja umgesetzt.



Hast du auch dieses Einknick Gefühl beim einlenken? Also dass sich der Lenker praktisch in die eingeschlagene Richtung reinzieht?


Wie groß bist du so? Du hast ja ein 20"er. Ich 18".

Und wie meinst du das genau mit dem wegsacken des hecks?

Ich habe das problem eigentlich, dass ich finde dass der Dämpfer auch im gesperrten Zustand noch viel zu stark einfedert. Ich komm beim fahren immer so weit runter hinten.


----------



## sanwald81 (24. Oktober 2014)

Da ich vorher schon ein Cube AMS 150 gefahren bin, hatte ich das Einknick-Gefühl überhaupt nicht mehr. Beim Umstieg vom Hardtail auf das Cube ist mir das am Anfang auch aufgefallen, aber da habe ich mich recht schnell dran gewöhnt. Ist bei flacherem Lenkwinkel einfach so.
Ich bin 1,82m mit 88cm Schrittlänge. Beim Kauf meines Cubes vor 3 Jahren habe ich auch 18" probiert. War mir aber zu klein und da ich hauptsächlich Touren fahre, passt mir 20" besser.
Mit Wegsacken meine ich das Einfedern des Hinterbaus an steilen Anstiegen. Da verlagert sich das Gewicht eh nach hinten und durch den eher flachen Sitzwinkel wird das noch verstärkt.
Das Sperren des Dämpfers verhindert hauptsächlich das Wippen und verringert weniger den SAG. Hast Du den SAG korrekt eingestellt?


----------



## reaction187 (24. Oktober 2014)

ja den hab ich richtig eingestellt. Ich hab den Dämpfer eben nochmal nachgepumpt... ist jetzt besser. Aber so richtig fest blockieren tut der leider nicht. Mit dem HT macht es mehr spass Bergauf zu fahren  Aber egal, dafür fährts das fully besser bergab...

und weil wir ja in der Galerie sind  :



 

 



20" beim fully hatte ich mir auch mal überlegt, aber da der 18er einen halben cm länger ist als der 18er HT Rahmen, hab ich mit 1,78m zum 18er gegriffen. Passt aber auch. Komischerweise fahre ich aber beim ht mit dem 20er besser, da hatte ich vorher einen 18er.

btw: hol dir doch mal von TA die schwarzen lagerkappen... würd sich besser machen an deinem bike als die roten


----------



## sanwald81 (24. Oktober 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> btw: hol dir doch mal von TA die schwarzen lagerkappen... würd sich besser machen an deinem bike als die roten



Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich bin da noch etwas unschlüssig was besser aussieht.


----------



## reaction187 (24. Oktober 2014)

an deinem bike würd ich sagen schwarz. Du hast doch sonst kaum rote Teile dran, oder? Ich hatte auch vorher rote... habe dann von TA kostenlos die schwarzen bekommen weil ich so lang drauf gewartet hab und an meinem steuersatz was nachgebessert werden musste. Die kappen lassen sich ganz einfach tauschen, ohne aufwand.


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Muss ich nicht putzen, oder?


----------



## reaction187 (26. Oktober 2014)

Bist du durch den Sumpf gefahren?


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Besser. Reiterweg. Feinste Mischung aus Schlamm und Pferdeäpfeln!


----------



## cmrlaguna (26. Oktober 2014)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Muss ich nicht putzen, oder?Anhang anzeigen 331282



Schön  Sehr aufwendige Lackierung 

Da kann ich nicht mithalten. Bild von Heute Morgen . Im Moment jeden 2. Tag mit Schlauch drüber .

Grüße, Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (26. Oktober 2014)

@Xyz79 
schonmal an so ein marsh guard ähnliches teil gedacht? 

Aber ansonsten, so ein dreckiges bike hat auch was! Allerdings könnt ich es nicht so lassen.


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Oktober 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> @Xyz79
> schonmal an so ein marsh guard ähnliches teil gedacht?
> 
> Aber ansonsten, so ein dreckiges bike hat auch was! Allerdings könnt ich es nicht so lassen.


Hab ich schon mal dran gedacht. 
Aber schnell wieder verworfen. Solang die Augen frei bleiben bin ich zufrieden. Und dafür hab ich ne Brille!


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Oktober 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Schön  Sehr aufwendige Lackierung
> 
> Da kann ich nicht mithalten. Bild von Heute Morgen . Im Moment jeden 2. Tag mit Schlauch drüber .
> 
> ...


So aufwendig war die Lackierung gar nicht! Brauchte nur etwas Schwung und Matsch. Das fluppte! Werd nu aber wohl auch mal mim Schlauch rangehen. Schaltung läuft durch den Dreck nicht mehr ganz so fein!


----------



## SeppV (26. Oktober 2014)

Meins hat gestern auch so ausgeschaut...

Es hat genau dann angefangen zu regnen als ich am Trail angekommen bin.
Umdrehen war dann natürlich auch nicht mehr, auch bei 10° und Regen mit kurzer Hose.

Gruß
Sepp


----------



## Jakten (27. Oktober 2014)

Das March Guard Ding schützt das Unterrohr auch nicht vor so einer Herbst-Deko 
Unterschied am Wochenende zu meine Schwager mit seinem Tyee war lediglich ein paar Schlamm-Spritzer im Gesicht. Das Unterrohre sah ähnlich eingesaut aus.

Aber da ich jetzt einen sehr geilen, felsigen und sehr rupiggen Trail gefunden habe, der direkt zum Parkplatz runterführt, kommt man fast sauber unten an 


Btw. ist ja mittlerweile richtig was los hier


----------



## RadTotal (28. Oktober 2014)

Summitrider beim Nightride...


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. Oktober 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Summitrider beim Nightride...




Schönes Foto !

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Chaotixx (28. Oktober 2014)

Du machst auch echt geniale Fotos! Weiter so


----------



## donei (28. Oktober 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Summitrider beim Nightride...
> Einfach Bärig!!! Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (28. Oktober 2014)

Summitrider in meiner Bergwelt

Gruß Toni


----------



## Slow (28. Oktober 2014)

Summitrider wartet wieder auf besseres Wetter:


----------



## reaction187 (29. Oktober 2014)

Welches XTR Schaltwerk ist das?
Sieht älter aus.


----------



## Slow (29. Oktober 2014)

Haha, das kennt man schon gar nicht mehr, ne?
Ist ein XTR RD M953. Vorgänger von der glänzenden titangrauen 2006er 960 Gruppe.
Das SW ist von 2005 und wie neu, ich glaube die 950er Serie wurde allerdings schon Ende der 90er bis Anfang 2000 gebaut... 

Wenn ich mal wieder mehr Budget habe oder günstig drankomme, würd ich gern ein SW und Kurbel aus der 970er Gruppe dranbauen. Aber das findet man auch selten mit kurzem Käfig...


----------



## mathijsen (5. November 2014)

Das Schaltwerk hat ja schon fast musealen Wert.  Ist eines aus der 1999er-Serie 950, die glänzende 960 war aber bereits Modelljahr 2003.


----------



## milanp1000 (7. November 2014)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand 'ne Starrgabel auf seinem 29er? Würde mich mal interessieren, so als Option... B-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (7. November 2014)

[/URL

Das ist übrigens meins...


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. November 2014)

Heute Mittag schöne 50 km Runde gedreht . 
Dabei diese Bank gefunden .

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Jakten (9. November 2014)

Ich konnte dieses Wochenende leider nicht auf das Rad, dafür habe ich es heute endlich geschafft meinem "Siggi Enduro" eine Kettenführung zu verpassen. War viel Fummelei, aber das Ergebnis zählt 

(Sorry für die Handybilder, schönere folgen bestimmt demnächst mal)


----------



## Xyz79 (15. November 2014)

Erste Tour mit breiterem Lenker. Funzt prima. Heute den 4. racesport für dieses Jahr zerschossen.


----------



## sbradl (15. November 2014)

Breite Lenker sind was tolles oder?! Solange die Bäume nicht zu eng stehen....


----------



## Xyz79 (15. November 2014)

Allerdings. 
Von 720mm auf jetzt 790 ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied. 
Da wird nix gekürzt! Das bleibt so.


----------



## sbradl (15. November 2014)

790 ist schon heftig... Ich bin bei 760 aber bin auch nur 170cm groß.


----------



## Xyz79 (15. November 2014)

Bin 186 und hab recht lange Arme. Aber breiter als die 790 würden auch nicht mehr passen.


----------



## slrzo (16. November 2014)

Ich bin gestern von 720 auf 700mm gewechselt. Hab sehr günstig nen Syntace Vector in Alu bekommen. Bin aber nur paar hundert Meter gefahren zum testen ob meine Hebel passen. Zum fahren werd ich das WE leider nicht kommen, bin erkältet.
Bin aber auch nur schmale 167cm groß


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. November 2014)

Morgen 

Von Gestern ! 
Mein Bike solltet ihr ja langsam kennen 
Ich habe ein 690er Carbon Lenker dran . Damit ist`s schon manchmal Eng auf meinen Strecken.

Grüße Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (16. November 2014)

Eng ist es bei mir an der Kellertür. 
Klar kann es mal eng werden! 
Aber für mich überwiegen die Vorteile.


----------



## GZA2003 (16. November 2014)

HI
Bin gerade fertig geworden  Neuer 2015 Rahmen mit x12 hinten.


 

 

Fahrbereit bei 10,4 kg 

Wer Interesse hat an den Rahmen aus 2014, in TOP Zustand einfach melden.


----------



## filiale (16. November 2014)

Ich bin etwas verwundert das Deines 10,4 wiegt, mit Rocket Ron und Speedneedle. Die XT parts sind ja auch nicht soooo schwer Hast Du mal eine Teileliste bitte. Danke.

Sieht schick aus


----------



## GZA2003 (19. November 2014)

HI
Kleines B.Scheiben update


 

 




ASHIMA Bremsscheibe ARO-10 AiNeon VR 180mm HR 160mm


----------



## Xyz79 (19. November 2014)

Richtig schick die Teile.Da ist ja fast nix an Material auf der Scheibe!


----------



## reaction187 (19. November 2014)

cool, xtr. Aber optisch ist der Bremssattel unpassend  Schön ist was anderes.
Weißt du denn auch dass du du in Falle eines unfalls ziemlch aufgeschmissen bist, weil du Bremsscheiben verwendest die nicht für die Bremse vorgesehen bzw zulässig sind?


----------



## GZA2003 (19. November 2014)

Wie warum, mir wurde gesagt das ich sie auf der xtr fahren kann. 

Lg


----------



## reaction187 (19. November 2014)

klar kannst du ja auch, aber wenn du einen unfall baust und die versicherung erfährt dass du mit einer bremsscheibe die nicht für die shimano Bremse vorgesehen ist/von shimano zugelassen ist (steht auch in der anleitung nur shimano scheiben verwenden), gefahren bist, dann gibts kein geld und nix, in jedem fall ist man dann am kürzeren hebel. Die wahrscheinlichkeit dass sowas passiert ist zwar gering, aber ich wusste das bis vor kurzem auch nicht so genau, bzw hab ich darüber auch nie nachgedacht. Aber es ist so. Ist ja auch einleuchtend... Musst du jetzt aber nicht direkt in panik verfallen, nur mal im hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## GZA2003 (19. November 2014)

Alles klar danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (19. November 2014)

Schick Schick die Scheiben. Vorallem sehr sauber der Hobel.
Hast du damit schon mal Waldboden berührt?


----------



## Chaotixx (19. November 2014)

Dann wird im Fall des Falles eben eine andere Scheibe montiert und gut ist.. Bei Belägen das gleiche. 

Wäre schön wenn du mal Erfahrung Posten könntest. Ich hab eine andere von Ashima und die kann man vergessen. Rubbelt wie sau und bremst nicht. 
VG Alex


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## reaction187 (19. November 2014)

im fall des falles ist es zu spät.

und du kaufst dir am besten eine xt scheibe und dann ist ruhe im glied. Dann gibts auch kein rubbeln. Immer diese experimente mit nicht aufeinander abgestimmten und zugelassenen komponenten...


----------



## Chaotixx (19. November 2014)

Ich hatte mal die XT. Die hat gerubbelt das war übel. Jetzt fahre ich die Tektro Auriga Pro und bin happy.. Zwar mit Sinterbelägen starke schleifgeräusche aber das stört nicht. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GZA2003 (19. November 2014)

Ne ist noch kein Meter gefahren, hatte die Schulter gebrochen und konnte die Saison nicht fahren und habe mir dann einen 2015 Rahmen gekauft und dann alles vom alten 2014 umgebaut.


----------



## GZA2003 (22. November 2014)

Hi
So bin heute mal ein bisschen gefahren, bis jetzt kann ich nix negatives über die Scheiben sagen, alles Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (23. November 2014)

Sehr sehr schönes Fahrrad! Glückwunsch!


----------



## donei (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Endlich kann ich mit den 27,5er"-Rahmen auf 26" hinten einen Fetten Reifen fahren.
Ein Paar Teile sind schon eingetrudelt, speichen werden morgen geliefert,Für,n LRS wird noch eine kleine Nacht schicht eingelegt.
Die anderen Teile baue ich vom Vorgänger rüber.Was ich mir noch gönne ist eine Rockshox Stealth-stütze.
Gruß Toni


----------



## Slow (6. Dezember 2014)

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben! 
Ich find ja die schwarzen Logos auf dem Rahmen top - aber bei der weißen Lyrik passt das natürlich auch super!


----------



## Jakten (7. Dezember 2014)




----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Dezember 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


>



Don`t drink and drive !!


----------



## kommski (8. Dezember 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340841 Hallo
> Endlich kann ich mit den 27,5er"-Rahmen auf 26" hinten einen Fetten Reifen fahren.
> Ein Paar Teile sind schon eingetrudelt, speichen werden morgen geliefert,Für,n LRS wird noch eine kleine Nacht schicht eingelegt.
> Die anderen Teile baue ich vom Vorgänger rüber.Was ich mir noch gönne ist eine Rockshox Stealth-stütze.
> Gruß Toni



Wozu braucht Mann noch Weihnachten?  
Viel Spaß beim schrauben.


----------



## Jakten (8. Dezember 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Don`t drink and drive !!


 
War doch ein drive and drink ;-)
Also in der Reihenfolge


----------



## Eastwood.357 (8. Dezember 2014)

Abba doch nich sonne Plörre, Junge!
Davon wirse blind und bekommst nen krummen Rücken (oder war das vom onnani.....)
Hast doch sonst nen guten Geschmack.
Prost Fiege


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. Dezember 2014)

FIEGE !! 



Jetzt wieder mit Klebern und neuer Reverb .


----------



## slrzo (8. Dezember 2014)

Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Cockpit machen? Überleg ob ich mir nicht ein Weihnachtsgeschenk machen soll mit ner Reverb 
Allerdings ist mir das dann ein wenig zu viel Kabelgewirr am Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Die Funktion einer versenkbaren Stütze entschädigt locker für das Gewirr!


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir sieht´s so aus ! Ich habe keine Lock Hebel für Dämpfer oder Gabel dran.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Jakten (8. Dezember 2014)

Gibt schlimmeres als Fiege, aber nix besseres als Brinkhoffs (zumindest wenn es um Pils geht...)!
Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden... Genug offtopic.
Weiter Bilder


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Dezember 2014)

Winter Sonnenuntergang in NRW 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## donei (14. Dezember 2014)

So und Fertig is. Was soll ich sagen,es ist halt einfach das Summitrider ob es jetzt der Vorgänger ist oder der Nachfolger = einfach Geil!!
Ich  kann halt wieder so richtig Fette Felgen und Reifen Fahren. Wie vor meiner TA-Zeit, und der Radstand ist gewachsen von 1080 auf 1115mm macht das ganze a bisserl ruhiger.
Gruß Toni


----------



## donei (14. Dezember 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Winter Sonnenuntergang in NRW
> 
> Grüße, Roland


Hallo Roland
Wie war die Nacht-Fahrt?


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Toni

Schick dein neues , altes 

Bin ja öfters Abends unterwegs. Kalt und Matschig war´s . 
Bike sieht nach jeder Tour aus wie Sau . Mich eingeschlossen 
Schnee haben wir hier noch keinen gesehen, dieses Jahr.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Jakten (15. Dezember 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Bin ja öfters Abends unterwegs. Kalt und Matschig war´s .
> Bike sieht nach jeder Tour aus wie Sau . Mich eingeschlossen
> Schnee haben wir hier noch keinen gesehen, dieses Jahr.
> 
> Grüße , Roland


 
Das kann ich bestätigen. Musste gestern noch aufs Rad, habe es aber nicht vor 16 Uhr geschafft. Kurze Runde über die klein Halde um die Ecke auf befestigten Wegen. Wir (mein Siggi und ich) sahen danach aus wie Sau 

PS.: Fährt jemand ab Januar die WWBT mit? Dann wäre ich nicht der einzige Transalp-Fahrer am Start


----------



## Mzungu (20. Dezember 2014)

@cmrlaguna - wie kommst du mit den ergon griffen im gelände zurecht? ich hatte die auch mal drauf, aber wenn es auf dem trail richtig ruppig wurde, hatte ich keinen guten halt mehr auf den griffen. der zeigefinger lag an der bremse, und die restlichen finger habe ich wegen des ergonomischen griffs nicht komplett um den lenker schließen können. bergauf und auf strecke sind die ergogriffe echt angenehm, aber bergab hatte ich damit absolut kein sicheres gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (20. Dezember 2014)

Mzungu schrieb:


> @cmrlaguna - wie kommst du mit den ergon griffen im gelände zurecht? ich hatte die auch mal drauf, aber wenn es auf dem trail richtig ruppig wurde, hatte ich keinen guten halt mehr auf den griffen. der zeigefinger lag an der bremse, und die restlichen finger habe ich wegen des ergonomischen griffs nicht komplett um den lenker schließen können. bergauf und auf strecke sind die ergogriffe echt angenehm, aber bergab hatte ich damit absolut kein sicheres gefühl.



Hallo
Ich fahre die schon seit Jahren und habe mich daran gewöhnt. Allerdings sind meine Hände nicht gerade klein
und kann sie deswegen ohne Probleme umgreifen. Ich bin zwischendurch kurz auf die GE1 gewechselt , mit denen kam ich nicht zurecht.
Vielleicht solltest du die mal probieren, sind ja für AM ausgelegt.
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/pages/ge1-special

Auf meinen Touren sind die ruppigen Abfahrten kurze Teilstücke , der Rest sind normale Trails.
Mit dem Fully geht´s da eh entspannter runter , als vorher mit dem HT.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Mountain77 (21. Dezember 2014)

Aufbaufase


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich habe vorhin versucht meine 9fach Schaltung einzustellen, hatte aber keinen Erfolg, SRAM X0 und X9 Schaltwerke.
Sind die neuen Rahmen nur für 10fach ausgelegt?
Gruß M.


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. Dezember 2014)

Da musst du ein anderes Problem haben.
Der Freilauf an deiner Nabe ist dafür zuständig. 8- 10 Fach oder 11 Fach.
Hat nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun .


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Dezember 2014)

Deswegen wunder ich mich auch so, hatte an meinen anderen Rahmen nicht das Problem. Ich rufe morgen mal bei Transalp an.


----------



## donei (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Mountain77
Mit,n Rahmen hat das nix zu tun.
Das Shadow-Schaltwerk hat eine Verlängerung die must du abschrauben, und das Schaltwerk direkt auf das Schaltauge schrauben.
Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Toni, habe versucht zwei SRAM 9fach Schaltwerke anzubauen, x9 und x0. Beide stehen von hinten gesehen mit den Schaltrollen zu weit rechts und ich bekomme die Kette nicht auf das 36er Ritzel geschaltet. Ich habe verschiedenste Sachen versucht, kein Erfolg. Gruss M.


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. Dezember 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hallo Toni, habe versucht zwei SRAM 9fach Schaltwerke anzubauen, x9 und x0. Beide stehen von hinten gesehen mit den Schaltrollen zu weit rechts und ich bekomme die Kette nicht auf das 36er Ritzel geschaltet. Ich habe verschiedenste Sachen versucht, kein Erfolg. Gruss M.



Haben die Sram Schaltwerke auch die 2 Schrauben zum einstellen , wie weit das Schaltwerk nach Links oder Rechts darf ?
Ich kenne nur Shimano und da muss man das getrennt einstellen , am Schaltwerk.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Dezember 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Haben die Sram Schaltwerke auch die 2 Schrauben zum einstellen , wie weit das Schaltwerk nach Links oder Rechts darf ?
> Ich kenne nur Shimano und da muss man das getrennt einstellen , am Schaltwerk.
> 
> Grüße, Roland



Jep, hat auch die beiden Schrauben. L so weit wie möglich rausgeschraubt, reicht nicht. Hoehenanschlag auch bis zum äußersten raus. Ich mache morgen mal ein Foto.


----------



## donei (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte ja das gleiche Problem, falsches Schaltauge dachte ich mir.Hab bei TA angerufen.Du musst die Verlängerung wegschrauben dann passt es. Die Verlängerung vom Schaltwerk sollte die gleiche Materialstärke haben wie das Schaltauge. Wie es mit Sram-Schaltwerk ausschaut weiß ich nicht, vielleicht braucht man bei Sram ein anderes Schaltauge.
Gruß Toni


----------



## Mountain77 (23. Dezember 2014)

Moin.

Ich habe gerade mit Transalp telefoniert und hatte ein freundliches aufschlussreiches Gespraech.
Für SRAM gibt es eigene Schaltaugen, ich bekomme eines nachgesendet.
Achtung es passen nur die aktuellen Shimano Schaltwerke mit der Verlängerung,  alte Schaltwerke brauchen wohl auch die SRAM Aufnahme.

Die Online-Seite wird jetzt noch verfeinert, Wahl des Schaltauges etc. Ich war nicht der erste mit diesem Problem, deswegen mein Tip bei Online Bestellung momentan vorsichtshalber im Kommentar das Schaltwerk mit angeben.

Ich bastel dann erst mal an anderen Baustellen weiter.

Gruss M.

So, jetzt fehlt noch der Umwerfer, die Reduzierhuelse fuer die Reverb und das passende Schaltauge. Aktueller Stand, schon fahrbar, bocksteif, knapp unter 14kg, jea. Leider etwas unscharf:


----------



## Mzungu (26. Dezember 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich fahre die schon seit Jahren und habe mich daran gewöhnt. Allerdings sind meine Hände nicht gerade klein
> und kann sie deswegen ohne Probleme umgreifen. Ich bin zwischendurch kurz auf die GE1 gewechselt , mit denen kam ich nicht zurecht.
> Vielleicht solltest du die mal probieren, sind ja für AM ausgelegt.
> ...



Hey, ich hatte die gp1 in L am bike und dabei sind die beschriebenen probleme aufgetreten. ich fahre jetzt auf beiden bikes die ge1 und komme mit denen super zurecht.


----------



## cmrlaguna (26. Dezember 2014)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Hey, ich hatte die gp1 in L am bike und dabei sind die beschriebenen probleme aufgetreten. ich fahre jetzt auf beiden bikes die ge1 und komme mit denen super zurecht.



Nur zur Anmerkung, meine sind aktuell die gx1 ! Nicht gp1 .

Suche noch wen zum putzen !


----------



## Jakten (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich höffe es ist i.O. wenn ein Radon mit auf dem Bild zu sehen ist


----------



## Slow (28. Dezember 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich höffe es ist i.O. wenn ein Radon mit auf dem Bild zu sehen ist



Nene, schon ok. Wir wissen wie verdammt schwer es ist ein Foto zu machen, wo mal kein Radon drauf ist!


----------



## Chaotixx (28. Dezember 2014)

@Jakten Kannst/Konntest du das Radon mal fahren? Mich würde mal ein kurzer Vergleich von beoden interessiere bzgl. der Hinterbau-Performance.
Könntest du da kurz eine Runde fahren und ne Kleinigkeit zu schreiben? Wäre klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (28. Dezember 2014)

Das ist das Slide WL meiner Schwester. Da habe ich schon mal drauf gesessen. Das ist mir viel zu kurz, da kann ich leider nichts aussagekräftiges zu sagen


----------



## Chaotixx (28. Dezember 2014)

Achso, okay, alles klar 
Trotzdem Danke!  Wenn das Wetter ja nicht so bäh! wäre, würde ich auch mal wieder mein TA rausholen. Aber so fahre ich lieber mit meinem Hardtail mit Semi-Slick hinten. Weniger Putz-/Pflegeaufwand. Somal ich den Grund für mein Knacken am TA immernoch nicht gefunden habe :-/


----------



## sanwald81 (29. Dezember 2014)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Achso, okay, alles klar
> Trotzdem Danke!  Wenn das Wetter ja nicht so bäh! wäre, würde ich auch mal wieder mein TA rausholen. Aber so fahre ich lieber mit meinem Hardtail mit Semi-Slick hinten. Weniger Putz-/Pflegeaufwand. Somal ich den Grund für mein Knacken am TA immernoch nicht gefunden habe :-/



Hatte ebenfalls ein Knacken, das ich erst nach ewigem Suchen gefunden habe. Die hintere Dämpferaufnahme war's bei mir. Durch ordentliches Einfetten war das Knacken immer nur kurze Zeit besser und fing dann wieder an. Ich hatte auch schon die kompletten Hinterbaulager getauscht. Was letztendlich zum Erfolg geführt hat, waren Unterlegscheiben unter den Befestigungsschrauben der hinteren Dämpferbefestigung. Unterlegscheiben nach DIN 433 passen da genau rein. Seither ist zumindest bei mir Ruhe.
Viel Erfolg beim Suchen!


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. Dezember 2014)

Heute Früh nochmal im Schnee unterwegs gewesen und Morgen Früh ab nach Lanzarote 
Dort muss ich dann Leihbikes fahren 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Mountain77 (29. Dezember 2014)

Das passende Schaltauge war heute in der Post, der Aufbau ist endlich komplett.


----------



## Jakten (29. Dezember 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Heute Früh nochmal im Schnee unterwegs gewesen und Morgen Früh ab nach Lanzarote



Ich habs heute leider zeitlich nicht geschafft 

Schöne Tage bei mildem Klima 


Ein Summitrider macht micht auch ganz schön an... Also wenn mal ein HT dazu kommt... 
Aber erst brauch ich noch eine Parkschleuder.


----------



## Slow (29. Dezember 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Das passende Schaltauge war heute in der Post, der Aufbau ist endlich komplett.



Echt schöne Farbe!
Was ist denn da mit der Zugführung vom Umwerfer los - gibts keinen Zuggegenhalter mehr oben am Sitzrohr?
Und sollte der Zug für den Umwerfer normalerweise übers Unterrohr von unten kommen?
Sind diese Zughalter am Unterrohr eine alternative Zugführung für alle Züge?


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. Dezember 2014)

Slow schrieb:


> Echt schöne Farbe!
> Was ist denn da mit der Zugführung vom Umwerfer los - gibts keinen Zuggegenhalter mehr oben am Sitzrohr?
> Und sollte der Zug für den Umwerfer normalerweise übers Unterrohr von unten kommen?
> Sind diese Zughalter am Unterrohr eine alternative Zugführung für alle Züge?



Und warum hast du die Hebelei so weit weg von den Griffen ? 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Slow (29. Dezember 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Und warum hast du die Hebelei so weit weg von den Griffen ?



Das darf er ja von mir aus!  Wahrscheinlich Einfingerbremser und bei der Rahmengröße sowieso alles ein bisschen überdimensioniert. (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (29. Dezember 2014)

Winterzeit ist die Zeit der langeweile. 
Schnöde deore Kurbel auf Hochglanz poliert.


----------



## Mountain77 (29. Dezember 2014)

Slow schrieb:


> Echt schöne Farbe!
> Was ist denn da mit der Zugführung vom Umwerfer los - gibts keinen Zuggegenhalter mehr oben am Sitzrohr?
> Und sollte der Zug für den Umwerfer normalerweise übers Unterrohr von unten kommen?
> Sind diese Zughalter am Unterrohr eine alternative Zugführung für alle Züge?



Die Farbe ist schon recht altmodisch, orange mit blauer Schrift waere auch was...
1. Umwerfer ist jetzt Direct Mount, kein Zughalter mehr vorhanden. Sehr simple Montage,
ist aber ein passender Umwerfer nötig!








2./3. Nicht das ich wüsste. Im Sattelrohr ist eine Ausfraesung fuer die Leitung einer Reverb Stealth, hierfür sollten die Zughalter wohl gedacht sein.


----------



## Mountain77 (29. Dezember 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Und warum hast du die Hebelei so weit weg von den Griffen ?
> 
> Grüße , Roland



Wie slow schon richtig bemerkt hat bin ich meistens Einfingerbremser. 
Da ich ein grosses schweres Kind bin, ist auch alles etwas stabiler ausgelegt.

Gruesse Andreas


----------



## juneoen (30. Dezember 2014)

hey ich hab hier noch 2 sätze weiße transalprahmenaufkleber und einen einzelnen schwarzen- bei interesse bitte pm. geb sie zum versandkosten preis ab


----------



## sbradl (3. Januar 2015)

Da mein Ambition irgendwie verstaubt seit ich den Summitrider habe, dachte ich mir der würde ein nettes wendiges Bike für Flow-Trails oder die schnelle Hausrunde abgeben. Ein paar Sachen fehlen leider noch... (LRS und Variosattelstütze, später vielleicht noch anderer Lenker und Vorbau)





Teileliste für die, die es interessiert:

"Alter" Ambition-Rahmen 16"
2015er RS Reba RL, 120mm, Steckachse (von Mountainbikes.net zusammen bauen lassen)
2 fach XT Kurbel 24/38
XT Umwerfer
XT Shadow+ Schaltwerk
Jagwire Schaltzüge
SLX Bremsen
Odi Rogue Griffe
Truvativ Aka Vorbau 60mm (wird später gegen Syntace getauscht)
Gravity 9 Lenker (wird später gegen Syntace Vector Carbon getauscht)
Funn Fundamental Pedale
Hope Edelstahl Schnellspanner
Tune Schraubwürger
LRS mit Ryde Trace 25, blauen Tune King/Kong, Sapim Laser und blauen Nippeln von @felixthewolf


----------



## Jakten (3. Januar 2015)

Sehr schick das schwarz mit den blauen Teilen, wollte ich zu erst auch am Signature so haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (3. Januar 2015)

Die Sattelklemme wird dann wenn die Variostütze dran ist gegen einen blauen Tune Schraubwürger getauscht und der Schnellspanner wird ein blauer Hope. Da passen die Blautöne dann auch besser zusammen. Bin gespannt auf das Gesamtgewicht am Ende. Will damit dieses Jahr mal an einem Marathon teilnehmen...


----------



## derZimbo (3. Januar 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Da mein Ambition irgendwie verstaubt seit ich den Summitrider habe, dachte ich mir der würde ein nettes wendiges Bike für Flow-Trails oder die schnelle Hausrunde abgeben. Ein paar Sachen fehlen leider noch... (LRS und Variosattelstütze, später vielleicht noch anderer Lenker und Vorbau)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal ne Frage: Passt der blaue Schnellspanner komplett auf das Sattelrohr?
Hab das Problem das der dreieckige Keil am Rahmen recht knapp unterhalb des Sattelrohrendes geschweißt ist so das nicht jeder Schnellspanner voll drauf passt.
Ambition Team Rahmen 18Zoll aus 2013


----------



## sbradl (3. Januar 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Passt der blaue Schnellspanner komplett auf das Sattelrohr?



Hab grad mal geguckt. Nein passt nicht. Hatte aber keine Probleme damit.


----------



## derZimbo (3. Januar 2015)

Danke fürs Bild! Milimetersache würd ich sagen.


----------



## Jakten (4. Januar 2015)

Westfalen-Winterbike-Trophy 2015 in Capelle.
Kaum Höhenmeter aber dafür sauanstrengend mit allertiefstem Modderboden in der Ebene.

(Der gröbste Dreck wurde bereits in einem See entfernt...)


----------



## silverstoffel (9. Januar 2015)

Dann zeige ich auch mal mein Bike.
Beschreibung folgt...
Aber wohl mit einer der ältesten Transalp Rahmen hier.


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo Stoffel 

Hat sich der Umbau ja gelohnt ! Sieht doch ganz gut aus !
Muss ich dann bald mal wieder zum Bike kommen.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## silverstoffel (9. Januar 2015)

Sers Roland,
dann kannst ja gleich die Beschreibung der Teile liefern *g*
Außer Lenker, Sattel+Stütze, Pedale und Schalthebel ist eh alles von dir *lach*


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. Januar 2015)

silverstoffel schrieb:


> Sers Roland,
> dann kannst ja gleich die Beschreibung der Teile liefern *g*
> Außer Lenker, Sattel+Stütze, Pedale und Schalthebel ist eh alles von dir *lach*



Der Lenker auch


----------



## sbradl (12. Januar 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


>



So der LRS ist jetzt auch da und das neue alte Bike wurde gestern getestet.








Es ist genau so geworden, wie ich es gehofft hatte. Ein wendiges Bike für flowigere Strecken - eine super Ergänzung zum Summitrider. Ein knappes Kilo Gewichtsersparnis am LRS und den Reifen gegenüber dem Summitrider macht schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied und hat mir beim Beschleunigen ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert 

Gesamtgewicht liegt mit Baron 2,3 und TK Protection 2,2 momentan bei 11,5kg (da geht bestimmt noch was)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (18. Januar 2015)

Moin zusammen!

Mein Summitrider ist nun auch endlich einsatzfähig. Farbkonzept, unschwer zuerkennen, schwarz 









Gruß
Zelle


----------



## Slow (18. Januar 2015)

Sehr schick! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Milschmann (18. Januar 2015)

Ui, die TA homepage ist grad down oder so. Zelle welche Rahmengröße istn der Summitrider? Wusste gar nicht dass der neue ein gebogenes Unterrohr hat  Das will mir irgendwie gar nicht gefallen.


----------



## sbradl (18. Januar 2015)

Muss mindestens 18" sein. Der 16" hat ein gerades Unterrohr bzw. Ist es so wenig gebogen dass man schon genau hin gucken muss


----------



## Zelle (18. Januar 2015)

Mein Rahmen ist in Größe M


----------



## Zelle (18. Januar 2015)

Genau, also 18"


----------



## milanp1000 (26. Januar 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> So der LRS ist jetzt auch da und das neue alte Bike wurde gestern getestet.
> Anhang anzeigen 350010
> Anhang anzeigen 350011
> 
> ...


Hi, ist dein LRS auch von Transalp?
LG, Milan


----------



## sbradl (27. Januar 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Hi, ist dein LRS auch von Transalp?
> LG, Milan


Nein, den hab ich von @felixthewolf bauen lassen.


----------



## sbradl (31. Januar 2015)

Mein Summitrider mit Lyrik Coil statt Pike. Hoffentlich kommt bald noch die Moveloc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (1. Februar 2015)

Sehr geil, hab auch schon überlegt meine Sektor Coil durch eine Durolux oder Lyrik zu ersetzen, oder eine Van Rc2  Leider spielt da der Kostenfaktor ne Rolle. Hast du Beim Umstieg von Air auf Coil den Gewichtsunterschied an der Front bemerkt? Vor allem bei Sprüngen oder Balanceübungen.


----------



## sbradl (1. Februar 2015)

Hab die Gabel erst seit Freitag und hab erst eine kleine Testrunde gemacht. Auf meinem hometrail gibts nur einen ganz kleinen Sprung da ist mir nix negativ aufgefallen. Und bei den langsamen technischen Sachen fand ich auch alles OK. Aber im wie weit da das "neue Teile syndrom" dran beteiligt ist weiß ich nicht. Ich werd das mal im Auge behalten und berichten sobald die typische anfangseuphorie sich gelegt hat  Insgesamt merk ich das Gewicht schon. Liegt ja jetzt bei über 13,5kg. Mit der aktuellen Bereifung ist es für mich jetzt kein do-it-all bike mehr aber es ergänzt mein ambition ganz gut.


----------



## sanwald81 (8. Februar 2015)

War heute endlich mal wieder im Schnee unterwegs. Gefrorener Boden mit ein wenig Schnee. So war's leider viel zu selten bei uns diesen Winter. Dafür hat's heute umso mehr Spaß gemacht 
Habe die Revelation vor kurzem von 150mm auf 140mm Federweg getravelt. Kommt dem relativ flachen Sitzwinkel ein klein wenig entgegen. Finde es so für mich stimmiger.


----------



## snoopyx (8. Februar 2015)

Wow, das sieht nach einem herrlichen Wintertag aus. Bei uns war es nur kalt und trueb....


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. Februar 2015)

Bei uns sah der Schnee Heute Früh so aus 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. Februar 2015)

Mal wieder zu Besuch in Bayern am Chiemsee

 und Biken mit @silverstoffel und @donei !

Grüße, Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (15. Februar 2015)

Sonntagstour. Letztes Tuning Umbau auf Hope Tech M4 und Flats.


----------



## Jakten (16. Februar 2015)

Da es keine Puky-Gallerie hier gibt, setz ich es mal bei Transalp rein 
Puky in artgerechter Haltung:


----------



## brainsail (20. Februar 2015)

Hier ist mein Trekkingrad, das ich letztes Jahr gekauft habe. Es wird jetzt nicht mehr angeboten, deshalb hier aus historischem Interesse.
Ich bin froh, dass ich so eins bekommen habe, weil es sonst fast keine Räder in der Art mehr gibt, die den hinteren Schaltzug oben rum verlegen, so dass er am Schaltwerk fast keinen Bogen macht. Alle anderen Hersteller machen das untenrum, mit einem großen Bogen am Schaltwerk, der Reibung macht.
Die Farbe ist RAL 7024 graphitgrau matt. Ich hatte mir das viel dunkler vorgestellt. Aber im neuen Farbkonfigurator bei Transalp kommt es realistischer.
Die Laufräder habe ich von laufrad-tuning.de bauen lassen. Bei Transalp hatten sie nichts richtig gutes. Aber man kann da so prima ein Teilrad kaufen und den Rest woanders her.


----------



## Barcode (28. Februar 2015)

Hab meinen Aufbau auch endlich fertig und möchte euch das Ergebnis nicht vorenthalten 
Leider ist es ein bißchen schwerer als angepeilt, aber für die ersten CC Rennen sollte es reichen. Bin Tubeless inkl. Pedalen jetzt bei 10 kg glatt.


----------



## sbradl (28. Februar 2015)

Sieht super aus. Mein Ambition lieft bei 11,5kg ^^, da frag ich mich wo andere Leute ihre Waagen her haben


----------



## Barcode (28. Februar 2015)

Rahmengröße "S" und bissl aufs Gewicht geschaut bei der Teileauswahl. Grad bei den Laufrädern kann man viel sparen. Die Spank Vomax sind leider einiges schwerer gewesen als sie im Katalog standen, dafür hab ich sie sehr günstig bekommen. Daher geht das scho klar so 

Und die Küchenwaage um alles zu wiegen hab ich ausgeliehen


----------



## sbradl (28. Februar 2015)

Naja hab auch Größe S und relativ leichte Teile. LRS mit 1450g, 2015er Reba, XT Schaltung, Slx Bremsen.

Mit den aktuellen Reifen (TK und Baron) und Reverb bin ich wahrscheinlich fast bei 12kg. Wüsste nicht wo ich da 2kg (sinnvoll) sparen könnte.


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. Februar 2015)

Barcode schrieb:


> Hab meinen Aufbau auch endlich fertig und möchte euch das Ergebnis nicht vorenthalten
> Leider ist es ein bißchen schwerer als angepeilt, aber für die ersten CC Rennen sollte es reichen. Bin Tubeless inkl. Pedalen jetzt bei 10 kg glatt.
> Anhang anzeigen 364495 Anhang anzeigen 364496 Anhang anzeigen 364497



Schicke Optik ! 
Leichter ist leider auch gleich teuer, ich weiß das 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Barcode (28. Februar 2015)

@sbradl 
TK + Baron haste schonmal fast 1 Kg mehr, Reverb macht auch nochmal 300 gr oder so. Das läppert sich alles zusammen.

Die Spank Vomax sollten nach Katalog auch nur 350 gr wiegen. Auf meiner Waage hatten sie 424 und 392 gramm. Bei nem Schnapper für 30€ pro Felge wars aber ein "no brainer".

Für dicke Reifen hab ich ein Enduro, das Ambition ist als CC Racebike aufgebaut.

@cmrlaguna 
Daher SLX Bremse statt XTR. Wobei die XTR wohl über kurz oder lang noch kommen wird und dazu noch weiße Bremsleitungen.


----------



## sbradl (28. Februar 2015)

1kg mehr bei den Reifen? Dann würden deine Reifen 300g pro Stück wiegen. Für den Sommer sind RaceKing und XKing geplant. Da ist dann ein halbes kg weg.

Mein Ambition ist für Traillastige Touren aufgebaut und im Sommer soll es für einen Marathon herhalten. Hab ja noch einen Summitrider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (28. Februar 2015)

Hey @Barcode ! schickes Bike! Die Optik gefällt mir sehr. Nur so aus Interesse, fährst du CC Rennen mit Platformpedalen?
Ich hab zwar schin ein Summitrider, wöllte aber doch gern mal eine leichte CC schmette. Ich weiß aber gar nicht wo ich die Zeit hernehmen soll um mehr als 2 Bikes zu fahren


----------



## Barcode (28. Februar 2015)

@sbradl
Mhh hätte vllt fragen sollen welchen TK und Baron. Mein TK 2,4 Protection hatte knapp 1 kg, Baron 2,5 hat 1,2 kg. Bei den kleineren Versionen sind um die 800 gr wenn ich mich recht errinere.
Die Specie Ground Control haben 524gr und 545 gr. Tubeless bringt auch einiges wenn man nicht gerade ultraleicht Schläuche nutzt.
Hab mich vor dem Aufbau ne weile im Leichbauforum rumgetrieben. Leider sind die Felgen schwerer gewesen und ich habe den schweren XD Freilauf vergessen in meine Berechnung mit einzubeziehen. Geplant waren 9,8 kg.

@Milschmann
Ja ich werde mit Flats min. 1 CC Rennen fahren. Habe mir letztes Jahr aufn Rennrad leider ein Knie mit meinen Klickies kaputt gekurbelt. Auch nachm Bikefitting konnte ich keine längeren Strecken schmerzfrei fahren. Daher werde ich die Sommersaison kein RR fahren. Ist auch der Grund warum ich ein CC Bike gebaut habe. Hab das Jahr noch bissl was vor und kann mir nicht nochmal 6 Monate Ausfall leisten 

PS: Ich habe jetzt 6 Räder. Ein redundantes Rennrad muss noch weg. Trial und Dirtbike sind sehr spezifisch. Mann muss dann halt abwägen ob lange Tour aufn RR, schnelle CC Runde oder Trailriden aufn Enduro. Mir macht alles spaß, daher "brauch" ich die alle 

PPS: Freut mich dass euch mein Bike auch gefällt


----------



## donei (1. März 2015)

Barcode schrieb:


> Hab meinen Aufbau auch endlich fertig und möchte euch das Ergebnis nicht vorenthalten
> Leider ist es ein bißchen schwerer als angepeilt, aber für die ersten CC Rennen sollte es reichen. Bin Tubeless inkl. Pedalen jetzt bei 10 kg glatt.
> Anhang anzeigen 364495 Anhang anzeigen 364496 Anhang anzeigen 364497


Richtig Fesch schaut,s aus mit dem Aufbau.


----------



## Thebike69 (18. März 2015)

Tag Gemeinde,
bin kurz vorm Kauf eines Signatur2 Rahmen in 18" (179cm groß)ausgelegt für 160mm in RAL 6033 Minttürkis. Möchte ein 1x10 Antrieb verbauen. Habe zuvor ein Cube Fritzz 160 gefahren. 
Hätte gerne noch ein paar Meinungen und Tipps von euch. Was ihr zuvor gefahren seit mit welchem BIKE man das Signature noch vergleichen könnte, hat jemand seinen Rahmen in RAL 6033?
Vorweg mal danke


----------



## Jakten (19. März 2015)

Auch hier möchte ich meinen 1x10 Aufbau mal präsentieren.
Fahreindrücke folgen, wir sind grade im Renovierungsstress und ich kam noch nicht dazu die Schaltung 100%ig einzustellen.

Vorher:





 Nachher:


----------



## Thebike69 (25. März 2015)

Hi Jakten, schon Probefahrt gemacht?
Werde auch 1x10 fahren. Nur welche Kurbel ich verbauen werde weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## Jakten (25. März 2015)

Es fehlt noch der Feinschliff und die Probefahrt. Ich stecke derzeit in einer Kernsanierung, da bleibt nicht viel Zeit fürs Fahrrad


----------



## Thebike69 (25. März 2015)

Oje du Armer
bei ruppiger Fahrweise flog mir in letzter Zeit doch des Öfteren die Kette runder. 
Ich werde mir den Bionicon c. Guide (habe ich auch am Cube) und auf Anraten von Arne die Kettenführung Gravity-9 Direkt für den fehlenden Umwerfer montieren.


----------



## Jakten (25. März 2015)

KeFü wird evtl. auch noch nachgerüstet. Muss erst mal gucken wie das ganze so läuft.
Und die Crashplate von 77designz kommt auf jeden Fall drunter!

http://77designz.com/product/crash-plate-30-t

Hat jemand Interesse an einer 2-Fach Kettenführung?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ttenfuehrung-schwarz-ISCG05-36-40-Zaehne.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barcode (25. März 2015)

Bin zwar ein anderes Rad mit 1x10 gefahren, aber mit NarrowWide Kettenblatt und SRam X9 Type 1 Schaltwerk nicht einen Kettenabwurf.
Das Bike wurde in der Pfalz und Bikepark bewegt, also auch in Gelände wo die Kette mal abfliegen könnte.


----------



## Mzungu (26. März 2015)

Mein Stoker eignet sich wunderbar als Zugmaschine für den Croozer. Erster MTB-Ausflug mit Tochter im Gepäck:



Bergauf kann man recht gut im Stehen fahren, weil der Anhänger gut Druck auf die Hinterachse gibt. Dafür schiebt er bergab ziemlich (schätzungsweise 20 kg...)


----------



## Chaotixx (26. März 2015)

Na, dann werden die Beläge endlich mal gefordert- so kannste deine Resin (wenn du welche Benutzt) mal einbrennen- erhöht die Standfestigkeit und langlebigkeit... Würd ich aber ohne Tochter hinten drin machen- stinkt ziemlich


----------



## Xyz79 (28. März 2015)

Schnell mal eins von unterwegs.


----------



## Milschmann (28. März 2015)

Der kleine hat Frühlingsgefühle. Die Sektor ist frisch geserviced und läuft astrein. So kann die Saison starten!
Grüße Milschmann


----------



## donei (28. März 2015)

Auch schnell mal ein Foto, hier war letzte Woche noch Eis.Und jetzt kommt die Frühlingsluft, ich rieche sie schon. 
Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elschling (3. April 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Ambition Team X12 zum Liepnitzsee.
Gruß elschling


----------



## Jakten (3. April 2015)

Die Farbe ist der Knaller!
Welche ist das?


----------



## RadTotal (3. April 2015)

Wie kann man nur so ein schönes Rad mit so einer Farbe verunstalten


----------



## elschling (3. April 2015)

Farbe ist RAL 2004 Reinorange matt.


----------



## gninneh (8. April 2015)

Auch im Norddeutschen Flachland fühlt sich das Signature wohl


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. April 2015)

gninneh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 376267
> Auch im Norddeutschen Flachland fühlt sich das Signature wohl



Hi
Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße ?

Grüße, Roland


----------



## fliege1 (9. April 2015)

22" steht in schwarz auch in meinem Keller


----------



## gninneh (9. April 2015)

exakt


----------



## mtintel (9. April 2015)

gninneh schrieb:


> exakt


Wie groß bist du und welche SL?


----------



## gninneh (9. April 2015)

kleine 206 cm mit SL von etwa 99 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 32178 (12. April 2015)

Hey Folks,

seit 10 Jahren dreh ich mit meinem Storck Rebel Race 26" meine Touren, da wurde es langsam Zeit für etwas frisches. Ein Transalp Ambition Team X12 29“ ist es geworden.





Nach einer kleinen 70km Tour (S1+) bin ich sehr, sehr zufrieden auch im Bezug auf die 29", den breiten Lenker und das die Laufräder sowie der Rahmen meine 130kg (noch) Kampfgewicht ohne zu murren ertragen, der Rahmen bzw die Laufräder wirkt/wirken steif und zuverlässig.

Ein paar Touren wird es erfahrunggemäß noch dauern bis alles 100% sitzt aber da bin ich zuversichtlich.

Mein Dank möchte ich auch an Transalp richten, die Teile die ich bestellt habe wurden sauber montiert und eingestellt geliefert. (Da hab ich schon anderes erlebt bei div. Händlern)

Eckdaten: Rahmengrösse 20,5" bei 187cm Körpergrösse und 88cm Schrittlänge

Wenn sich der positive Eindruck weiterhin bestätigt wird sich wohl nocht ein Signature II zu meiner kleinen Bike-Sammlung gesellen.

-tp-


----------



## kommski (12. April 2015)

Saison 2015 Eröffnung


----------



## KataF (13. April 2015)

elschling schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 374635 Erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Ambition Team X12 zum Liepnitzsee.
> Gruß elschling



Reinorange matt-Flosse! Sehr schöne Farbe. Hier ist mein TA Signature II X 12, das 2014er-Modell.


----------



## Bikesen (20. April 2015)

Ich habe für einen Bekannten ein 2014er Ambition Team 29" aufgebaut. Der Rahmen gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, hat viel Spaß gemacht und es ist mir nicht leicht gefallen, das Bike herzugeben


----------



## triple-ooo (20. April 2015)

Perfekt!
Btw: Wo bekommt man denn die Rock Shox Stealth Labels her?


----------



## Bikesen (21. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Perfekt!
> Btw: Wo bekommt man denn die Rock Shox Stealth Labels her?



Danke! Ich habe die Gabel so im Bikemarkt gekauft. Das Label Design müsste das der aktuellen 2015er Reba 29" Reihe sein.


----------



## triple-ooo (21. April 2015)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Danke! Ich habe die Gabel so im Bikemarkt gekauft. Das Label Design müsste das der aktuellen 2015er Reba 29" Reihe sein.



Ahh, Ok. Danke Dir!


----------



## reffi (21. April 2015)

bei uns hatte Sturmtief Niklas leider zugeschlagen


----------



## Jakten (21. April 2015)

Das Fahrrad kenn ich 
Das ist "schuld" an meinem Signature-Kauf!

Ich habe es nie bereut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reffi (21. April 2015)

genau 

Habe es auch nie bereut  und reibe es auch heute noch jedem unter die Nase, der auch nur annähernd so aussieht, als ob er ein Rad suchen könnte


----------



## cmrlaguna (21. April 2015)

reffi schrieb:


> bei uns hatte Sturmtief Niklas leider zugeschlagen




Komische Bikeständer habt ihr aber


----------



## reffi (22. April 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Komische Bikeständer habt ihr aber



zitiere jetzt mal den Spruch unter Deinem Profilbild: "Bloß keinen Standard !!"


----------



## reffi (26. April 2015)

da ich heute eh am "schrauben" war (neue Mäntel, Bremsbeläge, Innenlager), habe ich auch noch kurz ein paar Updates zum "Farbkonzept" mit eingebracht, also noch neue Pedale und neuen Lenker, bei dem ich dann wieder die mitgelieferten Griffe montiert habe:


----------



## slrzo (26. April 2015)

Hast du deine Bremshebel immer so montiert? Ich könnte damit nicht fahren.
Aber die Griffe passen farblich echt gut zu dem Lenker.


----------



## reffi (26. April 2015)

slrzo schrieb:


> Hast du deine Bremshebel immer so montiert? Ich könnte damit nicht fahren.
> Aber die Griffe passen farblich echt gut zu dem Lenker.


meinst Du den Winkel - zu steil nach unten ?
Ich komme damit sehr gut klar (hatte ich auch bei dem Holzfeller Lenker so)
Durch den kurzen Vorbau und den geringen Rise passt das schon recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (26. April 2015)

Endlich ist dein Spacer-Turm weg


----------



## reffi (26. April 2015)

der ist schon etwas länger weg  
heute dann noch den Holzfellerlenker mit 35mm Rise gegen den Spank mit 5mm getauscht


----------



## filiale (27. April 2015)

Eine Schraube vom Vorbau ist verrostet, das muß weg...


----------



## reffi (27. April 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Eine Schraube vom Vorbau ist verrostet, das muß weg...


mist - erwischt 
kommt aber bei Zeiten auch noch weg


----------



## Marcel1285 (27. April 2015)

Hi reffi,
sehr schönes Bike!
Ist aber nicht das aktuelle Signature II X12 oder?


----------



## reffi (27. April 2015)

Marcel1285 schrieb:


> Hi reffi,
> sehr schönes Bike!
> Ist aber nicht das aktuelle Signature II X12 oder?



Nö, ist das Signature II X12 AM aus 2013:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/transalp-bike-galerie.459048/page-28#post-10788302


----------



## Chaotixx (27. April 2015)

Nochmal eins vom Gardasee. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird wieder besser. Habe keine Regenklamotten dabei 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xyz79 (27. April 2015)

Gardasee will ich auch unbedingt mal hin!


----------



## Chaotixx (27. April 2015)

Nicht will... Muss ;-)
Ich will den Urlaub und die besten Trails dann mal zusammen in ein Video schneiden und dann siehst du wieso man da hin muss ☺️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## slrzo (27. April 2015)

reffi schrieb:


> meinst Du den Winkel - zu steil nach unten ?


Ja genau. Aber wenns dir damit passt, warum nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (27. April 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Nicht will... Muss ;-)
> Ich will den Urlaub und die besten Trails dann mal zusammen in ein Video schneiden und dann siehst du wieso man da hin muss ☺️
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sehr gute Idee. 
Bin gespannt!


----------



## triple-ooo (27. April 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Nochmal eins vom Gardasee. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird wieder besser. Habe keine Regenklamotten dabei
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hallo chaotixx,
Dein Signature müsste doch ein M sein, oder? Bin 180 bei 87 SL und schwanke, ob ich M oder L nehmen soll. Fahre eher Touren, Downhill garnicht...
Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Chaotixx (27. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Hallo chaotixx,
> Dein Signature müsste doch ein M sein, oder? Bin 180 bei 87 SL und schwanke, ob ich M oder L nehmen soll. Fahre eher Touren, Downhill garnicht...
> Herzliche Grüße


Hallo,
ja ist ein M. SL weiß ich nicht auswendig und kann sie hier zwecks fehlendemMeter auch nicht messen. Größe liegt bei ca 180(lang nicht mehr gemessen)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## triple-ooo (27. April 2015)

Ach, Transalp misst ja in Zoll. Ist demnach der 18er, gell


----------



## triple-ooo (27. April 2015)

...und Danke natürlich!


----------



## cmrlaguna (27. April 2015)

Bei meinem gibt´s auch ein kleines Update.
Da bei meinem Rahmen die Sattelstütze nach 40 -50 km 3-4 mm tiefer gewandert ist , was einer Karbonstütze nicht unbedingt gefällt.
Jetzt ist eine leichte Alu dran und der Sattel durfte nach ca 12000 km nun auch in den Ruhestand 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Jakten (27. April 2015)

Mit 87er SL kannst aber auch gut  einen L-Rahmen nehmen. Vor allem wenn du damit nur Touren fährst.


----------



## nosferatou (29. April 2015)

so, nun ist mein signature II endlich angekommen, muss nur noch das eiernde vorderrad in stand gesetzt werden  die gute hört auf den namen "Schwarze Witwe"


----------



## reffi (30. April 2015)

Hallo nosferatou,

chic, chic 

Viele Spaß mit Deiner Witwe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (1. Mai 2015)

Heute mal mit

Maxxis statt Conti.


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Mai 2015)

Heute Früh noch das trockene Wetter genutzt. Hier soll der Regen später kommen.
Und gleich mal Neue DT Gabel getestet.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Deleted 32178 (3. Mai 2015)

Nachdem der Conti X-King alles andere als rund gelaufen ist, wieder mit NNs auf Hope Tech Enduro als Tubeless. Reifen gingen überraschend gut auf Felge (kein Spüli, kein Reifenheberle) und waren recht fix dicht.





-tp-


----------



## Ridge.Racer (3. Mai 2015)

Urlaub im Schwarzwald


----------



## Jakten (8. Mai 2015)

@nosferatou 
Diese Farbkombi wollte ich auch haben, allerdings gab es "damals" noch keine roten Decals.
In L sieht der Rahmen besser aus als in M finde ich 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## kommski (10. Mai 2015)

auf Abwegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (14. Mai 2015)

Die Sträucher sahen gar nicht so groß aus... Trotzdem schön finde ich


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Mai 2015)

Tarnmodus vor Frauchens Auto


----------



## goldencore (17. Mai 2015)

Am Wochenende beim Bikekurs in der Vulkaneifel...


----------



## nosferatou (25. Mai 2015)

Gestern unterwegs gewesen, in den nördlichsten Weinbergen Deutschlands!


----------



## Mister_C (25. Mai 2015)

nosferatou schrieb:


> Gestern unterwegs gewesen, in den nördlichsten Weinbergen Deutschlands!
> Anhang anzeigen 389626


??? Sicher ??? Für die Gegend um Diesbar/Seußlitz scheint mir das zuviel Bebauung! ;-)
ABER: Schickes Signature II !!!!


----------



## nosferatou (25. Mai 2015)

huch? ich dachte immer die nördlichsten weinhänge wären bei uns: Niederdollendorf bei Königswinter 

aber wir liegen beide falsch: http://www.focus.de/fotos/auf-sylt-waechst-wein-damit-ist-die-nordfriesische-insel_mid_1403831.html


----------



## Mister_C (25. Mai 2015)

Wozu so ein Forum doch alles gut ist! ;-)
Bzw. was der "Klimawandel" alles möglich macht. Und Du hast recht ist vom Weinbauverband tatsächlich anerkannt!
Sei es drum: Viel Spass beim Radeln in den Weinbergen!!!


----------



## Phippsy (26. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit. Hab da mal so ne Frage und Hemmungen nen eigenen Thread aufzumachen: 
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Ambition 29er Rahmen zuzulegen. Herhalten solls für XC. Hab inzwischen aber mehrfach gehört, dass das 29er Ambition nicht steif, sondern eher weich sein soll. Die Bike schrieb, dass das 26er nicht steif ist, aber das ist bei der Bike sowieso relativ. Jetzt meine Frage: Ist das 29er tatsächlich so wenig steif und merkt man das zB beim Antreten?


----------



## Deleted 32178 (26. Mai 2015)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Hab inzwischen aber mehrfach gehört, dass das 29er Ambition nicht steif, sondern eher weich sein soll. Die Bike schrieb, dass das 26er nicht steif ist, aber das ist bei der Bike sowieso relativ. Jetzt meine Frage: Ist das 29er tatsächlich so wenig steif und merkt man das zB beim Antreten?



Ich sag es mal so, mit meinem Tourgewicht von 115kg ist mein 29er Ambition X12 20,5" steif genug (zum Vergleich besitze ich noch ein Storck Rebel Race 26"). In diesem Monat bin ich ca. 1300km/6000hm gefahren und egal ob Trails (S2) oder mit Speed über Trassenstrecken (zum Teil mit 50-60km/h grossem Blatt), ich hatte niemals das Gefühl das sich der Rahmen schwammig oder weich anfühlt.

"Kann aber auch sein, dass der Rahmen so steif ist da ich bei jeder Wäsche eine Viagra mit ins Putzwasser gebe"	  

-tp-


----------



## Phippsy (26. Mai 2015)

Das klingt ziemlich gut. Also auch nichts spürbar bei schnellen Antritten und im Wiegetritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 32178 (26. Mai 2015)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Das klingt ziemlich gut. Also auch nichts spürbar bei schnellen Antritten und im Wiegetritt?



Beim schnellen Antritt bekomme ich ein direktes Feedback und beim Wiegetritt (steile Rampen) ist auch nichts zu spüren. Ich würde glatt behaupten das vielleicht Bahnradfahrer einen Knoten in den Rahmen bekommen würden.  

-tp-


----------



## Hinnerkh (27. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin,
ich fahre auch ein 29er Ambition.
Habe ebenfalls die gleichen ERfahrungen gemacht. Kein schwammiges verhalten. Kampfgewicht liegt bei ca 82kg.


----------



## Xyz79 (10. Juni 2015)

Noch mal eins von heute unterwegs. Mittlerweile hat noch ein Hope hoops Laufradsatz Einzug gehalten. Nun frag ich mich so langsam ob mir nicht auch ein Signature gefallen würde.


----------



## cmrlaguna (10. Juni 2015)

Auch von Heute ! Mein 26er Signature II vs. Canyon Spectral 8.0 - 650B


----------



## Xyz79 (10. Juni 2015)

Da find ich das ta deutlich hübscher!


----------



## Jakten (11. Juni 2015)

Gestern mal meinen neuen Sattel getestet, deswegen steht er noch nicht 100%ig. Musste mehrmals ein wenig verstellen.
Ob er drauf bleibt kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das Popogefühl war aber vorerst nicht verkehrt 

Dennoch denke ich den ein oder anderen Sattel nach 2-3 Touren noch mal zu testen.


----------



## Jakten (16. Juni 2015)

Off Topic: Der Sattel ist schon wieder runter. Die riesige Nase bot mir keine Vorteile, da kann ich lieber Geld sparen und ein normal Langes Modell testen. Ich werde ihn heute umtauschen und einen 66sick espacio libre bestellen. Somit kommt auch ein bisschen mehr Farbe in Spiel - Wenn der 66sick Sattel bleibt, taufe ich meine Signature in "Siggi the Patriot" um


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. Juni 2015)

In welchem Design nimmst du den Sattel denn ?
Optisch nicht schlecht , aber vom Gewicht her wäre der nichts für mich


----------



## Jakten (17. Juni 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> In welchem Design nimmst du den Sattel denn ?
> Optisch nicht schlecht , aber vom Gewicht her wäre der nichts für mich


 
Patriot !! 

66sick espacio libre - 290 gr.
SQ Lab 611 active (Bild oben) - 319 gr.
Selle Italia X1 (ab Werk Transalp) - 320 gr.

In sofern spare ich so gut wie kein Gewicht, gewinne aber an Komfort 
Außerdem guck ich nicht auf jedes Gramm, nur immer wieder so ein bisschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (17. Juni 2015)

Da hätte ich ja auch drauf kommen können


----------



## donei (17. Juni 2015)

Wenn,s um,s Sattelgewicht geht hab ich Auch was zu Bieten.
Selle Italia SLR T1 2008er 195g, aber schon a bisserl abgewetzt nach 7jahren hat so ca.189,4g
Gruß Toni
Hey Roland


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. Juni 2015)

Hey Toni  
Was ist das denn , dein Bike ist ja schmutzig 

Okay mit den Gewichten kann ich nicht mithalten !!
320 gr. ! Sattel + Stütze 

Den X1 hatte ich auf meinem Team Limited beim Kauf des ersten und einzigen Komplett Bike von TA. Der ging gleich nach der ersten Fahrt in den Müll !! Selten so einen schlechten Sattel gefahren.
Der letzte SLR hat fast 10000 km gehalten und ist leider Opfer eines Steins geworden. Sonst war der noch Top.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Chaotixx (17. Juni 2015)

Was habt ihr alle mit dem X1?
Ich hab mit dem keine Probleme bzw kenne einfach keinen anderen 
Weichen Sattel? Besuch ich nicht- hab n Fully. Das was 160mm nicht weg bügeln macht der Sattel auch nicht mehr.. Oder seh ich das falsch?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xyz79 (17. Juni 2015)

Komme auch prima auf dem Ambition mit dem X1 klar. 
Der Arsch hat sich dem Sattel anzupassen. Nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Jakten (18. Juni 2015)

Der Popo ist nicht das Problem, mein Gehänge schlaft bei langen Uphill-Passagen ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (18. Juni 2015)

Abschneiden. Wird eh nie benutzt.


----------



## Chaotixx (18. Juni 2015)

tut beim Sturz oder Sattel Einschlag auch gleich weniger weh  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## milanp1000 (18. Juni 2015)

Der SLR ist top, kein einschlafen, kribbeln oder sonst was... ;-)


----------



## smlyyy (19. Juni 2015)

donei schrieb:


> Wenn,s um,s Sattelgewicht geht hab ich Auch was zu Bieten.
> Selle Italia SLR T1 2008er 195g, aber schon a bisserl abgewetzt nach 7jahren hat so ca.189,4g
> Gruß Toni
> Hey RolandAnhang anzeigen 396387



Moin Moin! 

Das ist ja der 2015er Summitrider, oder?
Hat sich zwischenzeitlich was an der Reifenfreiheit hinten getan? War, für mein Empfinden, immer recht knapp.

Danke Dir für ein kurzes Feedback. 

So far,
Timo


----------



## sbradl (19. Juni 2015)

Der hat mehr als genug Reifenfreiheit  Ich hab da einen 2,4er TK auf Flow Ex drin (allerdings 26")


----------



## Ridge.Racer (28. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder mein Transalp, jetzt mit Reverb und 1x11,  nur die Kurbel ist XT mit Stahl Kettenblatt , der Rest ist Sram wegen der 10-42 Kassette .




[/url
]


----------



## Chaotixx (28. Juni 2015)

Schick!
Wie hält die Badge an der Seite? Die Aufkleber von Transalp sind leider nicht das wahre.
Am Trekking lösen diese sich bereits nach der 3ten Fahrt.. :-(


----------



## Ridge.Racer (28. Juni 2015)

@ Chaotixx, Die Plaketten halten sehr gut. Auch Hochdruckreiniger konnte  Ihnen noch nichts anhaben


----------



## Himbeergeist (2. Juli 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber von Transalp sind leider nicht das wahre.



Bei mir halten die Aufkleber seit mittlerweile mehr als 5 Jahren bombenfest. Und das Badge am Steuerrohr seit knapp 1 Jahr auch.


----------



## Chaotixx (2. Juli 2015)

Mhm dann sind meine vielleicht nicht völlig Fettfrei aufgeklebt worden. 
Danke für die Infos


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmo. (20. Juli 2015)

Hi vielleicht könnte ihr mir helfen.
Ich kann mich nicht wirklich zwischen den Farben RAL 3013 Tomate und 3009 Oxid entscheiden. Es soll kein knalliges rot werden, sondern eher etwas dunkler wie das aktuelle Canyon Spectral 7 EX https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-al-7-0-ex.html (rot anklicken)

Hat jemand zufällig eine dieser Farben, oder auch 3003 Rubin?


----------



## mtintel (20. Juli 2015)

cosmo. schrieb:


> Hi vielleicht könnte ihr mir helfen.
> Ich kann mich nicht wirklich zwischen den Farben RAL 3013 Tomate und 3009 Oxid entscheiden. Es soll kein knalliges rot werden, sondern eher etwas dunkler wie das aktuelle Canyon Spectral 7 EX https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-al-7-0-ex.html (rot anklicken)
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig eine dieser Farben, oder auch 3003 Rubin?


Was ich weiß ist das Canyon Rot keine RAL Farbe, ist beim Radon Rot, das das sehr ähnlich ist, auch kein RAL. Bei Propain gibt es auch so eines, ist angeblich auch kein RAL. Also genau gleich wird es vermutlich nicht sein. Ich würde an deiner Stelle Baumarkt gehen oder sonstwohin, wo es RAL Fächer gibt und dort anschauen. Und matt schaut es oft auch anders aus als glanz! Vor allem bei Transalp Rädern las ich hier oft, dass die RAL-Farben in matt sehr "seidig" sind und auf den Bildern erkennt man das auch sehr oft, war sehr froh meines glanz bestellt zu haben, ist deutlich intensiver


----------



## cosmo. (20. Juli 2015)

Welche Farbe hat denn deins? Mir ist auch aufgellen, dass der Transalp Farbkonfigurator die Farben viel dunkler wiedergibt als zb. https://www.ralfarbpalette.de 
Aufschluss gibt wohl wirklich nur ein Farbfächer.


----------



## mtintel (20. Juli 2015)

cosmo. schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat denn deins? Mir ist auch aufgellen, dass der Transalp Farbkonfigurator die Farben viel dunkler wiedergibt als zb. https://www.ralfarbpalette.de
> Aufschluss gibt wohl wirklich nur ein Farbfächer.


Meines hat 5015 (Himmelblau) und Hinterbau 9016 (Verkehrsweiß), beides glanz. Der Farbkonfigurator ist nett, aber zeigt auch meiner Meinung nach die Farben zu dunkel an. 

Hab deswegen vor paar Monaten, als ich meines bestellte, verschiedene Monitore und Bilder aus Google genommen + RAL-Fächer, um es besser abschätzen zu können, auch wegen der Farbkombi, ob die in etwa passen könnte.


----------



## Jakten (20. Juli 2015)

Mein tip: RAW ;-)
Allerdings nicht gestrahlt sondern Natur, mein Gestrahltes Siggi ist vom Rahmen leider schon recht "gebraucht".


----------



## Sook (20. Juli 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Mein tip: RAW ;-)
> Allerdings nicht gestrahlt sondern Natur, mein Gestrahltes Siggi ist vom Rahmen leider schon recht "gebraucht".



@Jakten 
Meinst du sowas hier? Das ist natur klar gepulvert ab Werk


----------



## smlyyy (21. Juli 2015)

Nachdem mir mein 2014er Summitrider geklaut wurde, hier das neue. Bin sehr zufrieden. 


EDIT: Mist, die Aufkleber an den Bremsscheiben sind noch dran.


----------



## Jakten (22. Juli 2015)

Schwarz-blau, ich mag diese Kombi.


----------



## smlyyy (22. Juli 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Schwarz-blau, ich mag diese Kombi.



Tatsächlich hatte ich ein wenig Angst vor der Kombi, ist ja fast schon ein wenig standart. (Schwarz-Blau, Schwarz-Rot, Weiß-Blau, Weiß-Rot) Sieht man ja hin und wieder mal. Aber hey - mir gefällt es.  

Die Pedalen werden noch ausgetauscht gegen schwarze, mit blauen Pins. Und der Lenker wird wohl ein Renthal Fatbar oder Spike 777 FR Bearclaw sky blue. (Fatbar, weil ich die Farbe extrem nice finde - wäre halt komplett aus dem Farbschema raus.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (24. Juli 2015)

Mein Mädel hat sich ein Signature II gegönnt. Bin fast ein wenig neidisch. Finde das grün steht ihm gut. Laufräder (26"), Antrieb, Bremsen, usw. wurdem vom alten Bike übernommen.


----------



## Jakten (24. Juli 2015)

Jup, gefällt in grün


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (29. Juli 2015)

Ich suche weitere Bilder und Details zum Signature II. Gerade Schwarz mit weißen Akzenten hat es mir angetan. Ein paar User fahren dieses Rad ja hier. Vielleicht können diese ja ein paar weitere Aufnahmen posten, die es mich endlich 'bestellen' lassen.

Danke


----------



## kommski (30. Juli 2015)

Voll bepackt


----------



## cmrlaguna (30. Juli 2015)

kommski schrieb:


> Voll bepackt



Schöne Tour und Bilder , die du da gemacht hast !!

Grüße , Roland


----------



## kommski (30. Juli 2015)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMeisenmann (2. August 2015)

Nachdem ich bis vor 2 Jahren ein ambition Team gefahren bin, ist vor ein paar tagen nach 2 Jahren ta Abstinenz endlich mein neues signature gekommen 
Fährt sich super muss nur noch die bremsleitungen kürzen...


----------



## cmrlaguna (2. August 2015)

DerMeisenmann schrieb:


> Nachdem ich bis vor 2 Jahren ein ambition Team gefahren bin, ist vor ein paar tagen nach 2 Jahren ta Abstinenz endlich mein neues signature gekommen
> Fährt sich super muss nur noch die bremsleitungen kürzen...



Nicht zu übersehen 
Coole Farbe !

Grüße, Roland


----------



## mtintel (2. August 2015)

DerMeisenmann schrieb:


> Nachdem ich bis vor 2 Jahren ein ambition Team gefahren bin, ist vor ein paar tagen nach 2 Jahren ta Abstinenz endlich mein neues signature gekommen
> Fährt sich super muss nur noch die bremsleitungen kürzen...


Sieht super aus! Welche Farbe ist das? Die Federgabel ist schon eine 2016er, oder? Sonst ist aber alles (z.B. Shimano) 2015?


----------



## Frodijak (2. August 2015)

Jo... die Farbe fetzt! 
Ich ärger mich etwas nur den schwarzen elox Rahmen genommen zu haben aber ein Farbwunsch war zeitlich nicht drin.

Was ist das denn für ne Stütze?


----------



## DerMeisenmann (2. August 2015)

Ja bin auch mehr als zufrieden mit der Farbe, kam im Konfigurator nicht ganz so rüber. Die Stütze ist eine XLC SP-T03, funktioniert auch top, allerdings sind mir die 100mm mittlerweile zu wenig.


----------



## Jakten (2. August 2015)

Wow, da kommen ja jetzt doch einige Signatures auf die Trails.
Sehr schön dein Siggi!
Auch wirklich schön zu sehen, dass wirklich 90% der Signatures nicht nach Stange gekauft wurden!


----------



## Jakten (2. August 2015)

Meins mal in ungewohnter Umgebung... Letztes WE umgezogen, die neue Fahrrad-Garage/-Werkstatt ist noch nicht ganz fertig ;-)


----------



## sanwald81 (6. August 2015)

Hier mal beide Signature nebeneinander. Das grüne hat inzwischen Aufkleber bekommen.


----------



## milanp1000 (9. August 2015)

Http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1875427


----------



## kommski (15. August 2015)

Summitrider wird zum Nachtlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (15. August 2015)

@kommski, auf sowas hätte ich auch mal Lust. Muss ja noch nicht mal weit weg sein


----------



## kommski (16. August 2015)

@Jakten mach das! Kann ich sehr empfehlen, tolle Erfahrung die man das sammelt.


----------



## DerMeisenmann (17. August 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Sieht super aus! Welche Farbe ist das? Die Federgabel ist schon eine 2016er, oder? Sonst ist aber alles (z.B. Shimano) 2015?


Farbe ist luminous yellow,Pike ist 2016er der Monarch noch 15er wobei sich ja eig nur die decals unterscheiden. 
Antrieb ist 15er shimano slx, zee mix


----------



## nolo (19. August 2015)

Hi Meisenmann,
das luminous yellow ist wirklich ein Kracher!
Nenn mich Nachmacher X und kann noch nix... aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen in absehbarer Zeit Hamburg damit zu beleuchten.

Danke für die Bilder

Gruß nolo


----------



## nolo (19. August 2015)

Hi Leute,

neben dem Gelb finde ich das
>> luminous bright red (RAL 3026) und
>> Türkisblau ( RAL5018)  sehr interessant.

Hat evtl. jemand von euch in diesen Farben bestellt und möchte Fotos zeigen?
Würde mir bei der Einschätzung sehr helfen.

Vielen Dank

Gruß nolo


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. August 2015)

Mein neues Werk , frisch aus dem Keller 

Summitrider mit Pike ( 2016er ) und 27,5 er Laufrädern !! ca 11, 6 kg !!

Erste Testfahrt war etwas ungewohnt ohne Bewegung am Hintern. 
Die Pike ist schon ein Sahnestück und 27,5 er Laufräder mit den 2,4er Reifen ( sind um einiges breiter als in der 26er Version ! ) , 
rollt das Bike über Wurzeln usw. gut ab.
An steilen Anstiegen brauche ich eigentlich nicht absenken , Bike bleibt Vorne am Boden und das mit 160 mm Federweg . Mein Signature war da schon am tanzen , mit 130er Gabel !

Schuld an dem Umstieg , ist eigentlich der Toni  @donei ! Dadurch das wir ja schon zusammen gefahren sind und er mir ständig von seinem Summitrider vorschwärmt , musste ich jetzt auch eins haben 

PS . so sauber wie auf dem Bild , ist´s schon nicht mehr 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. August 2015)

Die ersten 2 Touren sind geschafft und nichts abgefallen 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## sveni68 (24. August 2015)

Hallo nolo

hier mal meins in Leuchtrot glanz (RAL 3024) und Hinterbau in Tiefschwarz glanz (RAL 9005).

Den Rahmen findest du hier: https://transalp-bikes.com/bike-galerie


----------



## nolo (28. August 2015)

Hi Sven,
deine rot schwarze Kombi sieht richtig gut aus und erinnert sofort an die Galerie.

Da dürfte sich das RAL 3026 vermutlich garnicht so stark unterscheiden, vielleicht etwas heller sein.
Jedenfalls hat mir dein Bild in natürlicher Umgebung sehr weiter geholfen, wenn ich mich für rot entscheide, dann eher etwas dunkler. 

Danke für's zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sveni68 (30. August 2015)

Hallo nolo,

ja das stimmt. Ich hab RAL 3026 "live" bei Transalp gesehen, das war mir dann doch zu grell

Bin gespannt wofür du dich entscheidest.

Gruß sveni68


----------



## Jakten (3. September 2015)

Endlich mal wieder Matsche am Rad ;-)


----------



## kommski (3. September 2015)

ja das fällt sofort auf


----------



## nolo (3. September 2015)

Hi Meisenmann,
auf deinen Bildern kann ich keine Kettenführung erkenen oder übersehe ich etwas?
Da ich 1x11 bisher nur mit Führungen gesehen habe, hätte ich gedacht die seien erforderlich.
Ist dir die Kette z.B. in ruppigem Gelände schonmal abgelaufen?


----------



## sibu (4. September 2015)

Nach der dritten Transalp hat mein Bike auch einen Eintrag verdient:


----------



## Chaotixx (4. September 2015)

sibu schrieb:


> Nach der dritten Transalp hat mein Bike auch einen Eintrag verdient:



Schickes Foto. Aber ich glaube du hast etwas falsch verstanden. 
Hier geht es nicht um Transalp, also die Alpenüberquerung. Sondern über Transalp-Bikes. Also die Marke ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (4. September 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Schickes Foto. Aber ich glaube du hast etwas falsch verstanden.
> Hier geht es nicht um Transalp, also die Alpenüberquerung. Sondern über Transalp-Bikes. Also die Marke ;-)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Zugegeben, ich habe nicht die verangenen 56 Seiten durchgelesen ... und auf dieser Seite ist bei relativ wenigen Rädern der Hersteller erkennbar. Dann noch viel Spass mit euren Transalps.


----------



## milanp1000 (4. September 2015)

sibu schrieb:


> Nach der dritten Transalp hat mein Bike auch einen Eintrag verdient:



Finde, so was kann man hier ruhig mal posten


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. September 2015)

Heute gab´s einen 50er Vorbau mit 7 Grad Steigung  ( vorher 60er ohne ) und Hinten für´s schlechtere Wetter einen Conti MK 2.4er.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Chaotixx (10. September 2015)

Ist das eine 2016er Pike? 
Hast du einen Vergleich zur 2015er?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cmrlaguna (10. September 2015)

Ja ist von 2016. ist meine erste Pike. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Mountain77 (18. September 2015)

Old school in 26" und noch ein wenig mehr Farbe ans Rad...


----------



## Milschmann (19. September 2015)

Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## Jakten (19. September 2015)

Der lange Vorbau passt mMn optisch nicht zum Rest. 
Aber das Farbkonzept gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## pacechris (19. September 2015)

@Mountain77
Was ist das für eine farbnummer?


----------



## Mountain77 (19. September 2015)

Ich spiele gerade mit den Vorbaulängen und der Höhe, einen Schaft kürzt man nur einmal. Vorher hatte ich eine Suntour Durolux mit 40mm Vorbau verbaut, mit der Pike harmoniert der 75mm aber besser.

Die Farben sind ja eher altbacken und ich bin selbst überrascht wie gut es wirkt.

Die Farbnummer suche ich noch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (19. September 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> @Mountain77
> Was ist das für eine farbnummer?



27.5er Transalp Summitrider Team X12 Rahmen inkl. Steckachse u. Steuersatz - *Rahmengröße:*21,5" - 54,50cm
*Rahmenfarbtyp:* Glänzend pulverbeschichtet
*Rahmendekor:* Orange
*Rahmenfarbe:*RAL 5017 Traffic blue


----------



## Jakten (19. September 2015)

Ich werd an meinem Signature demnächst mal einen Vorbau in 35mm testen. Derzeit fahre ich 50mm von Transalps Hausmarke, dieser ist mir mit meinem Gewicht und meiner rustikalen Fahrweise nicht steif genug.


----------



## sanwald81 (21. September 2015)

Hier mal wieder mein Hobel bei der gestrigen Tour.
Beim Vorbau bin ich bei 50mm hängen geblieben. mit dem 35er habe ich steil bergauf zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## Keen81 (1. Oktober 2015)

Hier auch mal ein Bild von mir.


----------



## likekiel (1. Oktober 2015)

Hi! 
Ein Bild von meinem Transalp Signature II beim ersten Ausritt ins steile Milieu


----------



## Chaotixx (1. Oktober 2015)

Sehr geiles Foto! .. und interessante Reifenwahl..
Am Enduro den X-King, als VR? :-O


----------



## milanp1000 (1. Oktober 2015)

Hat mich auch überrascht


----------



## likekiel (1. Oktober 2015)

Ging ganz gut heute in den Hamburger Highlands
Ja, leider ist richtiges Gebirge erst für nächsten Sommer wieder geplant. Und für Norddeutschland habe ich mich erstmal für weniger Gewicht und Rollwiderstand entschieden.


----------



## Milschmann (1. Oktober 2015)

Richtig geiles Bild. Bike toll in Szene gesetzt! Viel Spaß mit der Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## likekiel (4. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Oktober 2015)

Schönes rot!


----------



## Milschmann (4. Oktober 2015)

Auch wieder ein klasse Bild.


----------



## Jakten (4. Oktober 2015)

Nicht ganz so schön in Szene gesetzt, aber dennoch fängt es ganz gut das wunderschöne Herbstwetter um 9 Uhr Morgens ein.
Mit dem 35er Vorbau fährt es sich spritziger. Bin begeistert!


----------



## sanwald81 (5. Oktober 2015)

Waren letzte Woche in den Sextener Dolomiten. Die Gegend ist in jeder Hinsicht gigantisch schön!


----------



## Sook (5. Oktober 2015)

Heute mittag nochmal eine kleine Frühherbst-Runde gedreht, bevor es morgen erstmal gen Süden back to summer geht (geflogen wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (12. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal meins 





Schaltzüge und Bremsleitung kürzen, ein Spacer unterm Vorbau raus und noch ne offset Sattelstütze, dann kann es losgehen.
Die Sattelstütze wurde leider die falsch geliefert, bekomme aber diese Woche noch die richtige.


----------



## likekiel (14. Oktober 2015)

Entlang der Ostseesteilküste unterwegs gewesen. Noch nie so bequem über Lehmrinnen, Acker oder Steinstrand unterwegs gewesen


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Oktober 2015)

Am Wochenende mit ein paar Leuten hier aus der Gegend unterwegs gewesen.
12 Bikes ! Ein HT ! Kein TA ! Großes erstaunen über ein HT mit 160er Gabel.
Macht Spaß so einen Exot zu fahren 

Grüße , Roland

Und hier ein Suchspiel : Wo ist der Summit  ( passten leider nicht alle Bikes auf´s Bild ! 10 Firmen ! )


----------



## milanp1000 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hoffe du warst nicht die ganze zeit der letzte


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Oktober 2015)

Nee , ganz im Gegenteil. Sind alles lockere Typen die Spaß am fahren haben. Kein Wettbewerb !

Aber auch die 26er sterben aus. Waren nur 2 dabei. 3 - 27,5er , Rest 29er.


----------



## milanp1000 (14. Oktober 2015)

Sollte auch nur ein  Scherz Sein. .. mein smiley ist abhanden gekommen. ..

Wollte nur zeigen das ich es gefunden habe


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Oktober 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Sollte auch nur ein  Scherz Sein. .. mein smiley ist abhanden gekommen. ..
> 
> Wollte nur zeigen das ich es gefunden habe





Hatte es schon verstanden


----------



## RadTotal (17. Oktober 2015)

Der Herbst ist da 






Ach ja...100% 26"


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. Oktober 2015)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Der Herbst ist da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Stimmung ! Hat was 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Sook (18. Oktober 2015)

Und so sieht der Herbst im Moment in Norddeutschland aus: nach 3 Tagen Dauerregen endlich mal wieder halbwegs trocken von oben 


 



RadTotal schrieb:


> Ach ja...100% 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (26. Oktober 2015)

Heute eine schöne Herbst-Runde gedreht. 20 Kilometer und 700 Hm. Leider kaum Trails, da überall Holz gerodet wurde und vieles unfahrbar ist 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wernigeroeder (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
sehr schöne Bikes in diesem Forum. Endlich konnte ich meins abholen und gleich ne schöne Runde durch den Harz drehen.


----------



## likekiel (26. Oktober 2015)

Größe XL? Sogar mit Tragegriff 
In meinen L Rahmen passt leider keine Hand.


----------



## Wernigeroeder (27. Oktober 2015)

Ja...der ist wirklich praktisch für die Treppe in den Keller.


----------



## Wernigeroeder (27. Oktober 2015)

Das Bike fährt sich super. Nur, dass der Dämpfer (Rock Shox RC3 PLUS) in der geschlossenen Stellung keinen großen Unterschied zur offenen Stellung hat. Da werde ich nochmal bei TA anfragen. An der Beratung gab's bisher nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Chaotixx (28. Oktober 2015)

War bei mir leider auch.
Da ich aber fast nur Touren fahre und daher bei Bedarf eine straffe Druckstufe wollte, fahre ich im 160er Fully den Monarch RT3.
Damit bekomm ich das Heck komplett ruhig.


----------



## cmrlaguna (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Bäume fallen von den Blättern 

Einen Vorteil haben jetzt die Blätter , decken den Matsch ab und man bleibt sauber 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Wernigeroeder (30. Oktober 2015)

Das wurde mir von TA jetzt auch empfohlen. Der Dämpfer wird getauscht. Ganz unkompliziert neuer Dämpfer ist schon unterwegs. Den “alten“ kann ich zurück schicken.


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. November 2015)

Gestern hat´s wieder Spaß gemacht  

Grüße, Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (8. November 2015)

So muss ein Fahrrad aussehen  Ja der Herbst macht Spaß.


----------



## likekiel (11. November 2015)

Ein herbstlich idyllisches Ganzkörper-Portrait


----------



## Mister_C (12. November 2015)

Siggi spielt im Laub!


----------



## kommski (12. November 2015)

man sieht den Trail vor lauter Bäumen nicht


----------



## donei (18. November 2015)

Am Wochenende ist auch bei mir im Chiemgau Schnee angesagt, muss schnell noch die schönen tage        ausnutzen.


----------



## nolo (22. November 2015)

Endlich Jungfernfahrt!
Ein Riesen Spaß mit erstem Schnee.
Und ich muss sagen der Kauf hat sich wirklich gelohnt, ich bin froh über jeden Euro den ich dafür ausgegeben habe!





Nach den ersten Metern





Gegen Ende der Tour





Am Ende der Tour.
Ok, etwas Putzzeug für unterwegs wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.
Was bin ich froh keinen Neuwagen zu fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (22. November 2015)

So muss das sein 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## BjL (27. November 2015)

Die Bikes sind da:


Signature ED


 
Und das AM für meine Frau.


----------



## nolo (27. November 2015)

Sehr schön!!!
Viel Spaß damit.

Vielleicht könnt ihr bei Gelegenheit die Gewichte angeben, nur so Interesse halber.
Danke

Achso, im Wartezimmer hast du geschrieben " ...wir bestellen uns neue", was war es denn vorher und lohnt es etwas über Vorher, Nachher zu berichten?


----------



## BjL (27. November 2015)

nolo schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!!
> Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ihr bei Gelegenheit die Gewichte angeben, nur so interesse halber.
> ...



Hallo

Wenn gewünscht werde ich die Bikes mal wiegen.

Wir fahren beide 29er Hardtails, Cube und Specialized.

Der Vergleich vorher/nachher wird gut.

Gruß


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. November 2015)

Mein graue Aschentonne  
140er mit dem neuem Debonair und 160er ( 2016er ) Pike DualAir.
Schön so eine Glanz Pulverbeschichtung ! Gestern Abend voller Schlamm und Heute mit weichen Handfeger drüber und alles Dreck 
fällt so ab !! 

Fahrverhalten gegenüber mein 26er Signature - Evolution !!! 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## sanwald81 (28. November 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Mein graue Aschentonne
> 140er mit dem neuem Debonair und 160er ( 2016er ) Pike DualAir.
> Schön so eine Glanz Pulverbeschichtung ! Gestern Abend voller Schlamm und Heute mit weichen Handfeger drüber und alles Dreck
> fällt so ab !!
> ...



Hi Roland, die glänzende Pulverbeschichtung sieht echt top aus an Deinem Signature!
Da ich auch (noch) ein "altes" 26er Signature fahre, würde mich ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen dem alten und neuen sehr interessieren. Wie unterscheidet sich das Fahrverhalten Deiner Meinung nach. Liegt das geänderte Fahrverhalten eher am aktuellen Dämpfer und der Gabel oder eher an der geänderten Geometrie des Rahmens (steilerer Sitzwinkel und längerer Reach)?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. November 2015)

Hallo Daniel
An allem ! Kein Aufsteigen am Berg ( oder sehr spät ) ohne Absenkung . Der flache Lenkwinkel , die größeren Laufräder.
Der Dämpfer ist super auf den Rahmen abgestimmt. Ich fahre mit 25% SAG im Moment , vorne und hinten. So gut wie kein Wippen merkbar und das bei offener Dämpfung.
Für mich sind das Welten zwischen dem alten und neuen. Ganz andere Sitzposition , selbst ich mit meinen langen Beinen , habe nicht mehr so einen Überstand und sitze mehr Aufrecht. Lenkung kann man durch länge des Vorbaus , verspielt oder laufruhig , sehr gut abstimmen.
Ich fahre einen 50er.
Der Dämpfer und die Pike harmonieren perfekt zusammen. Die bügeln alles weg !!
Ich kann dir den Rahmen nur empfehlen. Ist natürlich alles eine Sache vom Fahrstil und persönlichem Empfinden.


Heute wieder schöne Tour gefahren. 16 Bikes !! Mit ordentlich Matsche !! Es haben sich einige für das Bike interessiert und waren über den Rahmen Preis erstaunt ! Da sind einige Carbon Teile bei !

Grüße, Roland


----------



## sanwald81 (29. November 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel
> An allem ! Kein Aufsteigen am Berg ( oder sehr spät ) ohne Absenkung . Der flache Lenkwinkel , die größeren Laufräder.
> Der Dämpfer ist super auf den Rahmen abgestimmt. Ich fahre mit 25% SAG im Moment , vorne und hinten. So gut wie kein Wippen merkbar und das bei offener Dämpfung.
> Für mich sind das Welten zwischen dem alten und neuen. Ganz andere Sitzposition , selbst ich mit meinen langen Beinen , habe nicht mehr so einen Überstand und sitze mehr Aufrecht. Lenkung kann man durch länge des Vorbaus , verspielt oder laufruhig , sehr gut abstimmen.
> ...



Danke Roland für den Vergleich mit dem Vorgänger-Signature. Dass der auf den Rahmen abgestimmte Dämpfer und der steilere Sitzwinkel schon ne Menge ausmachen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Habe an meinem auch auf Debonair umgerüstet und den Unterschied merkt man schon. Allerdings wippt er im offenen Modus auch etwas mehr. Mit aktivierter Plattform ist's aber erträglich.
Das mit dem neuen Rahmen lasse ich mir übern Winter mal durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. November 2015)

Gestern hat´s jedenfalls wieder eine Menge Spaß gemacht .
Teile habe ich auch keine verloren 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## donei (29. November 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Gestern hat´s jedenfalls wieder eine Menge Spaß gemacht .
> Teile habe ich auch keine verloren
> 
> Grüße , Roland


Hi Roland
Gestern früh bei mir im Chiemgau schönster Sonnenschein, aber der Dreck war bei -2° noch gefroren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (29. November 2015)

Hi Toni
Hier war auch Sonne ( 5 Grad ) , allerdings sind wir zu 80% im Wald unterwegs und da ist Matsche ohne Ende.
Egal , lohnt sich das putzen 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## donei (29. November 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Hi Toni
> Hier war auch Sonne ( 5 Grad ) , allerdings sind wir zu 80% im Wald unterwegs und da ist Matsche ohne Ende.
> Egal , lohnt sich das putzen
> 
> Grüße , Roland



Kette, Schaltung und  Sattelstütze reinigen genügt eigentlich, den Rest prellt es eh wieder runter. Wiederholt sich immer wieder, wenn man viel fährt in dieser Jahreszeit.  Aber wenn ich mit meinem Mädel ausfahre, mach ich da immer eine komplett-Reinigung. Ich meine halt, das man da wenigstens anständig daher kommt.


----------



## lowersaxonie (8. Dezember 2015)

Hier also mein neues TA Ambition Team 29

Heute mal gewogen, mit Rücklicht und ein bisschen  Matsch...ehrliche 11.8 kilo
grüße Björn


----------



## Sook (12. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtsdeko diese Jahr


----------



## snoopyx (12. Dezember 2015)

Schick aber recht teuer im Vergleich zur Blautanne.

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmrlaguna (12. Dezember 2015)

Sook schrieb:


> Weihnachtsdeko diese Jahr
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 444010



Nicht schlecht 
Ich bekäme bei meinem wegen der Matsche einiges an Ärger 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Sook (12. Dezember 2015)

snoopyx schrieb:


> Schick aber recht teuer im Vergleich zur Blautanne.



Hält dafür aber auch länger 



cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht
> Ich bekäme bei meinem wegen der Matsche einiges an Ärger
> 
> Grüße , Roland



Mein matschiges HT steht im Flur


----------



## Jakten (12. Dezember 2015)

@Sook dein RAW Rahmen, ist der glänzend? Meiner wurde ja leider noch gesandstrahlt und hat dadurch ein sehr mattes finish.


----------



## Sook (13. Dezember 2015)

Ja, der Rahmen ist klar glänzend gepulvert. Dadurch natürlich schön pflegeleicht. Hat aber so einen leichten gold/bronze-Stich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (13. Dezember 2015)

RAW oder gepulvert?


----------



## Sook (14. Dezember 2015)

Der Rahmen ist RAW, aber noch klar glänzend gepulvert.


----------



## RadTotal (18. Dezember 2015)

Dann gibt es dieses Jahr wohl keine Transalp-Schneebilder zu Weihnachten...stattdessen Trailspaßgeräte mit grauem Schmuddelwetterhintergrund...



 

Allen da draußen schon mal ein paar schöne und ruhige Feiertage (und nicht vergessen die Trails zu rocken  )


----------



## fliege1 (19. Dezember 2015)

Suchbild: Wer das Weiße findet hat den Schnee gefunden. Frohes Fest


----------



## cmrlaguna (19. Dezember 2015)

Gestern Abend mal wieder etwas umgebaut 
Jetzt mit 780er Lenker , Reverb gegen Stealth getauscht und auf 2x11 XTR Trail ( Schaltung ) gewechselt 
Meine Conti Reifen habe ich zu Conti wegen eiern geschickt und erstmal die neuen Nobis ( 2.35 Evo ) aufgezogen.
Meine Weihnachtsgeschenke sind durch 

Wünsche allen ein schönes Fest !!!
Grüße , Roland


----------



## Sook (22. Dezember 2015)

Da ich anscheinend die einzige bin, die ein Schneebild aus dem bisherigen "Winter" aufweisen kann, dann hier nochmal (hatte ich ja schon mal im WP-Thread gepostet), aus November





Aktuell vom letzten Sonntag am Seevetrail, 12° C, wieder in kurz unterwegs 



Wünsche schöne Feiertage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (27. Dezember 2015)

Habe mir heute 'nen Satz Mudhugger montiert, nun bin ich mal gespannt ob meine Erwartungen hinsichtlich weniger Pigmentierung erfüllt werden oder nicht.

Schöne Feiertage noch!


----------



## BjL (28. Dezember 2015)

nolo schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!!
> Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ihr bei Gelegenheit die Gewichte angeben, nur so Interesse halber.
> Danke



Hallo
Ich habe die Bikes heute gewogen.
Kofferwaage ausm Discounter.

Das Enduro in 20 Zoll, Saint Pedale und Flaschenhalter:
14,46kg
Das AM in 18 Zoll, Saint Pedale und Flaschenhalter:
14,56kg

Gruß


----------



## metalheadtom (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, wollte mein Signature II auch mal hier vorstellen










und so hat alles angefangen 




Gruß Thomas


----------



## nolo (30. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Farbkombi, gefällt mir!

War heute in Aumühle unterwegs, die Mudhugger vermeiden eine Menge Dreck besonders am Ar...
Schuhe und Beine werden weniger eingesaut aber man bleibt natürlich nicht gänzlich verschont.
Es flog mir nichts in die Augen (bin ohne Brille gefahren), keine Sommersprossen und es gab auch nichts zum ausspucken wie noch auf der letzten Runde mit ähnlichen Bedingungen.
Was mir daran gefällt: Schlamm, Pfützen und Flüsschen können voll durchfahren werden ohne gleich die totale Packung kassieren zu müssen, sehr angenehm! 

Guten Rutsch euch allen!!!!


----------



## cmrlaguna (31. Dezember 2015)

nolo schrieb:


> Habe mir heute 'nen Satz Mudhugger montiert, nun bin ich mal gespannt ob meine Erwartungen hinsichtlich weniger Pigmentierung erfüllt werden oder nicht.
> 
> Schöne Feiertage noch!



Wenn ich mal meckern darf  Ist das die Stealth Leitung , die so Hoch steht ? Sieht ja nicht so dolle aus !
Vorne der Schutz geht ja noch , aber Hinten ? Naja nicht mein Ding. 
Mir ist der Dreck egal. Hauptsache ich hatte beim Dreckig werden meinen Spaß 
Putzen und waschen muss ich eh.
Aber jeder wie er mag !! 

Ps. mein AM mit 160er Pike , kommt jetzt auf 12,9 kg. Fahrfertig incl. Tacho und Lampenhalter.

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch !!!

Grüße , Roland


----------



## nolo (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Roland,
stimmt,  die Stealthleitung ist tatsächlich unglücklich verlegt. Ist mir erst später aufgefallen.  Genau genommen ist sie zu kurz beschnitten und hätte re außen um das Steuerrohr verlegt werden müssen.  Dafür ist sie nun aber zu kurz und deshalb li verlegt, auf die Dauer geht die Leitung vermutlich schneller kaputt weil's beim lenken etwas knittert.

Zu den Mudhuggern:
optisch sicher nicht so toll und funktionstechnisch auch nicht optimal da eben nicht auf einen bestimmten Rahmen maßgeschneidert aber immernoch viel besser als die Lösungen die es sonst so gibt.
Die Praxiseignung ist mir momentan wichtiger,  denn ich möchte auch mal kurze Feierabendrunden drehen können ohne anschließend das große Putzprogramm abfahren zu müssen.

Ach ja mit dem ganzen Gelöt wie oben gezeigt bleibt meine Personenwaage bei 14, 1 kg stehen (sicher nicht sehr genau).

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Promontorium (31. Dezember 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


>


Du hast ja, wie ich gelesen habe und hier zu sehen ist, eine 160er Pike drin. Warum das? Hast Du die so als "Extrawunsch" gleich so ordern können oder warst Du mit der 150er Revelation nimmer zufrieden? 

Falls nicht von allgemeinem Interesse, gerne per PN!


----------



## donei (1. Januar 2016)

2016 ist wieder eine 2wöchige Flussradweg-Tour angesagt.
Allen noch einen gesunden neues 2016 
Gruß Toni


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (1. Januar 2016)

Sook schrieb:


> Da ich anscheinend die einzige bin, die ein Schneebild aus dem bisherigen "Winter" aufweisen kann, dann hier nochmal (hatte ich ja schon mal im WP-Thread gepostet), aus November
> Anhang anzeigen 446587......



Hab auch eins, hatte Glück in den 2 Std. wo Schnee lag war bissl Zeit.


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Januar 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Du hast ja, wie ich gelesen habe und hier zu sehen ist, eine 160er Pike drin. Warum das? Hast Du die so als "Extrawunsch" gleich so ordern können oder warst Du mit der 150er Revelation nimmer zufrieden?
> 
> Falls nicht von allgemeinem Interesse, gerne per PN!



Frohes Neues erstmal 

Die Gabel  ( 2016er Modell ) ist noch vom meinem Summitrider. Ich kaufe nur Rahmen von TA. Baue mir die Bikes selber auf.
Hätte natürlich auch die 160er Wippe mit dem + Dämpfer nehmen können , aber für unser Gebiet hier reichen 140 mm am Hinterbau .
Zudem fahre ich viel Berg und da habe ich lieber einen etwas strafferen Hinterbau. Habe keine Lust die Dämpfung ständig umzustellen.
Da ich nur Positives von der Pike gelesen hatte und ich wegen meiner Sattelüberhöhung  ( lange Beine ), 160 mm als die bessere Alternative gesehen habe , hatte ich mir die Pike gekauft. Leider musste ich den Summit wegen Rücken gegen den Signature tauschen.
Allerdings bereue ich den Tausch in keiner Weise. 
Das Bike macht eine Menge Spaß 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Januar 2016)

donei schrieb:


> 2016 ist wieder eine 2wöchige Flussradweg-Tour angesagt.
> Allen noch einen gesunden neues 2016Anhang anzeigen 448858 Anhang anzeigen 448859
> Gruß Toni



Hallo Toni
Sieht ja schon witzig aus 
Summit Rennrad 

Grüße und frohes Neues ,
Roland


----------



## donei (1. Januar 2016)

Sook schrieb:


> Da ich anscheinend die einzige bin, die ein Schneebild aus dem bisherigen "Winter" aufweisen kann, dann hier nochmal (hatte ich ja schon mal im WP-Thread gepostet), aus November
> Anhang anzeigen 446587
> 
> Hab auch noch ein Foto gefunden vom letzten Monat,hier auf 991m leicht überpudert auf dem Kampenwand-Gebiet.
> Gruß Toni


----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Frohes Neues erstmal
> 
> Die Gabel  ( 2016er Modell ) ist noch vom meinem Summitrider. Ich kaufe nur ...



Ja, erstmal ein gutes neues Jahr Dir und allen sonstigen Mitlesern!

Und danke für die Info!


----------



## elkosie (1. Januar 2016)

Hier mein neu erworbenes Signature 2 AM. Hab den Rahmen und Gabel bei TA gekauft und dann selber aufgebaut. Ist mein zweites TA. Das erste war auch ein Signature in 26 Zoll. Nach drei Jahren fremdgehen bin ich jetzt wieder bei TA gelandet und sehr zufrieden. Einziges Problem was ich noch habe ist die Revelation 150/120. Die gibt nur 120 bis 130 mm Weg frei im offenen Modus und geht dann voll in die Endprogression. Mit einstellen geht nichts mehr. Bin schon mit den Jungs von TA in Kontakt. Die Kollegen von Rock Shox machen noch Ferien. Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort.
Gruss aus dem Schwabenländle.


----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2016)

Ist die Revelation dann auch für 27,5 geeignet, solltest Du es Dir mal anders überlegen, oder spezifisch für 26"?


----------



## elkosie (1. Januar 2016)

Das ist ne 27,5er Gabel. Brandneu von TA


----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2016)

Ach so, also Gabel und LRS in 27,5. 
Ging so aus diesem Satz


elkosie schrieb:


> ...und dann selber aufgebaut. Ist mein zweites TA. *Das erste war auch ein Signature in 26 Zoll.* Nach drei Jahren fremdgehen...Anhang anzeigen 448938


nicht so klar hervor!


----------



## Sook (2. Januar 2016)

BjL schrieb:


> Das Enduro in 20 Zoll, Saint Pedale und Flaschenhalter:
> 14,46kg
> Das AM in 18 Zoll, Saint Pedale und Flaschenhalter:
> 14,56kg





cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ps. mein AM mit 160er Pike , kommt jetzt auf 12,9 kg. Fahrfertig incl. Tacho und Lampenhalter.



Jetzt war ich ja auch mal neugierig, was meine beiden aktuell wiegen:

das Ambition im Winteroutfit 11,1 kg und das Signature 11,9 kg

Das wird sich aber bis zum Frühjahr noch ändern, das HT bekommt einen neuen (leichteren) LRS und neue Bremsen und das Fully eine Vario-Sattelstütze


----------



## Milschmann (2. Januar 2016)

Ich reihe mich mit dem ersten Schnee  (ich freu mich so!) in die Galerie ein. Am Abend des 2.1. kamen doch tatsächlich einige Flocken des weißen Spaßpulvers herab. Endlich macht biken bei Niederschlag wieder Spaß!





Liebe Grüße, Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (3. Januar 2016)

Supi, so langsam klappt es auch mit den Schneebildern...

Ich mach dann auch mal mit


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Januar 2016)

Hier bei uns ist da nix mit Schnee. Um die 6 Grad+ !
Matsche ohne Ende. Schlauch ist im Dauer Einsatz 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Sook (3. Januar 2016)

Der Winter ist jetzt auch im Norden voll da. Hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung meiner Pferderunde heute, schnell mit dem Handy
geknipst. Hinzu kommt noch der echt kalte Ostwind.


----------



## Sook (3. Januar 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Um die 6 Grad+


Sind dann ja nur so 12 Grad Temperaturunterschied


----------



## RadTotal (3. Januar 2016)

Wir sind dann fast genau in der Mitte...bei Temperaturen knapp unter 0°.
Boden leicht gefroren (zumindest auf den Bergen) und leicht angepudert (max. 10cm feinster Pulverschnee).
So lässt sich das dann richtig geil biken...


----------



## recurveman (8. Januar 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem starren 29er Transalp Ambition 29er...
Aufgrund meines hohen Körpergewichtes (muskulös statt adipös ) nutze ich es aber nur als Cyclocross-Ersatz. Dafür ist es aber meiner Meinung nach perfekt geeignet. Ich bin damit super zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lantern (8. Januar 2016)

recurveman schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem starren 29er Transalp Ambition 29er...
> Aufgrund meines hohen Körpergewichtes (muskulös statt adipös ) nutze ich es aber nur als Cyclocross-Ersatz. Dafür ist es aber meiner Meinung nach perfekt geeignet. Ich bin damit super zufrieden.Anhang anzeigen 451009 Anhang anzeigen 451011 Anhang anzeigen 451010


Hallo, 
ich habe mir gerade einen 29er Ambition Team Rahmen gekauft.
Könntest du mir sagen was für eine Gabel du verbaut hast?
VG
Martin


----------



## recurveman (8. Januar 2016)

Die Gabel hat Transalp verbaut, die bieten das Rad ja komplett mit Carbongabel an...
Welche es genau ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Lantern (8. Januar 2016)

Alles klar, da ich da nächste Woche sowieso nochmal vorbeifahre frag ich mal nach!


----------



## yellow-faggin (8. Januar 2016)

@recurveman 

Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## recurveman (8. Januar 2016)

Ist ein 16,5" Rahmen...


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Januar 2016)

recurveman schrieb:


> Ist ein 16,5" Rahmen...



Dankeschön für deine Antwort 
Wenn du mir noch messen könntest welche Sitzhöhe du hast (Mitte Kurbel bis Oberkante Sattel) und welche Einbaulänge die Gabel bin ich glücklich


----------



## recurveman (11. Januar 2016)

Sitzhöhe ist 71 cm, Steuerrohr ohne Lagerschalen 10,5 cm (fallls du das mit Einbaulänge meintest).
Die Einbauhöhe ist wie bei einer 100mm Federgabel mit normalem Negativ-Federweg...


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2016)

Dann haben wir die gleiche Sitzhöhe, ich liege immer so zwischen 70,5 und 71 cm.
Mit Einbauhöhe meinte ich so eine Zahl in Richtung 500mm, sieht so hoch aus bei dir die Front.


----------



## recurveman (13. Januar 2016)

Einbauhöhe Mitte Steckachse bis untere Lagerschale ist ca. 485mm so gut sich das im eingebauten Zustand messen kann...


----------



## Milschmann (18. Januar 2016)

Einfach weil ich heute Vormittag mal Zeit hatte und so richtig geiles Wetter war:
Außerdem habt ihr jetzt mal ein Gesicht zu dem Kater im Toast, welcher sich Milschmann schimpft 
Die Schneelage in und um Freiberg ist supergeil. Pulverschnee bis zum Abwinken.
Das nächste mal muss ich unbedingt mit Schutzausrüstung fahren. Man stürzt doch mal recht schnell. Auch wenn man meistens in den weichen Schnee fällt, so schaffe ich es immer wieder mich am eigenen Bike zu verletzen, heute hab ich mir leider das Knie gut aufgeschlagen und mir damit mein Beinling zerlöchert  aua!
Liebe Grüße,
Milschmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (25. Januar 2016)

Wintereindrücke meiner Hausrunde.....


----------



## kommski (27. Januar 2016)

Das Schutzble ... plastik


----------



## pacechris (2. Februar 2016)

kommski schrieb:


> Das Schutzble ... plastik


...sieht aus als würde es was bringen.....


----------



## nolo (3. Februar 2016)

...bringt einen trockenen Hintern und belastet die Gleitflächen von Sattelstütze und Gabel mit sehr viel weniger Matsch und Dreck.
Im Gesicht landet auch deutlich weniger, dennoch ist mir der vordere Schmutzfänger hinten zu kurz, bei schneller Fahrt über sehr nassen Untergrund fliegt die Suppe doch wieder senkrecht nach oben. Hier besorge ich mir vielleicht noch die Verlängerung von MH.


----------



## Milschmann (3. Februar 2016)

Kann ja auch jeder an sein Bike basteln was er will  Ich verbaue sehr gern neon-Kabelbinder ^_^ Gegen Schlamm in meiner Fresse habe ich absolut nichts einzuwenden. Das ist doch gut für die Haut. Wobei mir aber immer schlecht wird ist Spritzwasser auf der Straße bei Tauwetter und Schneematsch. Da wünsche ich mir dann doch ein Schutzblech wenn es Salzig schmeckt *wo ist der kotzesmiley*


----------



## Chaotixx (4. Februar 2016)

Das beste ist Pferde... ;-)
Ich hab vorne auch den Mudguard. Verhindert zumindest das schlimmste.. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xtinto (26. Februar 2016)

Bilder vom Spaßgerät


----------



## bikebuster90 (26. Februar 2016)




----------



## Promontorium (26. Februar 2016)

xtinto schrieb:


> Bilder vom Spaßgerät
> Anhang anzeigen 467151
> 
> 
> ...



Eine richtig tolle Farbkombi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (26. Februar 2016)

Hey wie gemein! Ich werde voll neidisch! Ich hab ein langweilig schchwarz-elox Rad.. da bleibt der Dreck immer haften. Ich will auch bunt und lack! JETZT 
Nein Spaß beiseite. Richtig schickes Rad! Gelungener Aufbau. Bin auf einen Erfahrungsbericht des Antriebs gespannt.
Liebe GRüße


----------



## mirama1995 (26. Februar 2016)

neu!!!

 



 
gebraucht


----------



## hardtails (26. Februar 2016)

xtinto schrieb:


> Bilder vom Spaßgerät
> Anhang anzeigen 467151
> 
> 
> ...



Im Vergleich zum ersten Bild sieht hier die Farbe wirklich sensationell aus



Milschmann schrieb:


> Hey wie gemein! Ich werde voll neidisch! Ich hab ein langweilig schchwarz-elox Rad.. da bleibt der Dreck immer haften.




Ist das eigebtlich wirklich so mit dem hängen bleiben? Auch wenn er trocknet?
Ich hab das auch bestellt, dachte mir sieht gut aus und ist leichter


----------



## Milschmann (26. Februar 2016)

Eloxal ist halt kratzfest und leicht. Aber leider auch sehr Rau im Vergleich zu Lack. Selbst wenn ich meinem Bike mal Liebe gebe, sprich mit Schwamm und Bürste arbeite bekomme ich es nicht wieder hin wie original. Jedenfalls nicht mit Wasser. Mit diversen Reinigern hat man sicher eine Chance. Aber bei Lack wischst du halt drüber und es ist sauber. 
Ich fahre halt sehr viel im Schlamm, bzw. bei jedem Wetter. Daher ist mir die Kratzbeständigkeit lieber.


----------



## xtinto (26. Februar 2016)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Richtig schickes Rad! Gelungener Aufbau. Bin auf einen Erfahrungsbericht des Antriebs gespannt.
> Liebe GRüße



Danke für die Blumen

Zum Antrieb kann ich noch nicht soviel sagen. 2015 bin ich 1x11 X01 gefahren und davor auch Sram. Jetzt muss ich mich erstmal daran gewöhnen, daß ich vorn auch mal Schalte. Immerhin hat das Transalp 3 Kg mehr AM-Speck auf der Hüfte.
Aktuell fahre ich 28/38 und hinten 11-40; werde vorn noch umrüsten auf 26/38
Die Schaltperformance ist sehr gut. Die Ergonomie der Hebel gefällt mir noch nicht so gut. Vor allem links der untere steht zu weit nach hinten - zum Hochschalten ist mein Daumen zu kurz oder der Hebel zu weit weg. Den Trigger kann ich nicht weiter vor drehen, da sonst der Bremshebel zu hoch kommt. Damit muss ich mich mal in Ruhe beschäftigen


----------



## xtinto (26. Februar 2016)

mirama1995 schrieb:


> gebrauchtAnhang anzeigen 467204
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467205
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467206



alt und gebraucht.......wird mal langsam Zeit für ein neues oder?  
Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirama1995 (4. März 2016)

@ xtinto :
 Hallo, bis jetzt bin ich mit der Gabel einigermaßen zufrieden. Durch die kalten Temperaturen ist sie im Moment recht träge, aber allemal besser als die alte. Ich denke wenn es mal wieder dauerhaft etwas wärmer wird werde ich noch ein bißchen mit den Einstellungen spielen. Die Absenkung gefällt mir ganz gut, an steilen Anstiegen bleibt das Vorderrad besser am Boden . 
Im Vergleich zum Monarch-Dämpfer kann die Gabel nicht mithallten, das Heck läuft Seelenruhig da ist die Front schon viel nervöser.  Aber ich denke da kann ich mit der Einstellung  noch was rausholen. 
Ich  habe lange überlegt ob ich die Pike bestellen soll, bin aber froh das ich es nicht getan habe. Mit der Pike wäre die Front noch höher gekommen, und die Unterschiede in der Leistung hätte ich vermutlich nicht erspüren können.

Gruß Frank


----------



## mirama1995 (4. März 2016)

So Leute, hier noch ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Tour. Habs genau richtig gemacht, heute morgen leichter Frost und trocken ab Mittag dann Dauerregen und Wind.
Das WE soll ja Wettermaßig wieder sehr bescheiden ausfallen.


----------



## xtinto (4. März 2016)

mirama1995 schrieb:


> Ich  habe lange überlegt ob ich die Pike bestellen soll, bin aber froh das ich es nicht getan habe. Mit der Pike wäre die Front noch höher gekommen, und die Unterschiede in der Leistung hätte ich vermutlich nicht erspüren können.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Hi Frank, so ging es mir auch. Selbst nach der Bestellung habe ich paar Mal gedacht, ob die Pike nicht besser gewesen wäre.
Die Bedenken habe ich nun nicht mehr. Bin positiv überrascht von der Revelation, obwohl ich noch keine Feinabstimmung gemacht habe. Trotzdem hat sie ein feines Ansprechverhalten und mit 150mm FW für mich völlig ausreichend.
Die Absenkung finde ich auch klasse. Die Nutze ich auf der Geraden und am Berg.

Gruß Jens


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. März 2016)

Ab nach Hause , ist dreckig 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## donei (5. März 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ab nach Hause , ist dreckig


 Roland, bei mir is a so weit.
Gruß vom Chiemsee


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. März 2016)

Hallo Toni.
Sieht nach einem Parkplatz am See aus .

Grüße aus dem Pott
Roland


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. März 2016)

mirama1995 schrieb:


> neu!!!Anhang anzeigen 467201
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467202
> gebrauchtAnhang anzeigen 467204
> ...



Was fährst du eigentlich für Trails mit dem Teil ?
Starre Sattelstütze und Lenkerhörnchen ? Bei einem AM Bike ?
Bei unseren Trails ginge das nicht , die Gefahr mit den Hörnchen hängen zu bleiben , besteht da immer.
780er Lenker ist schon Grenzwertig.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## BiNo (6. März 2016)

Familie Biber ist aktiv


----------



## cmrlaguna (6. März 2016)

BiNo schrieb:


> Familie Biber ist aktiv
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 469940


Dann lass dein Bike besser nicht zu lange da stehen 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## donei (6. März 2016)

Schönes 29er! Muss mir doch wieder zum Summitrider3 eins aufbauen, Reizt mich schon wieder.
  Die Vorgänger Rahmen hatte ich ja schon.
Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirama1995 (10. März 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Was fährst du eigentlich für Trails mit dem Teil ?
> Starre Sattelstütze und Lenkerhörnchen ? Bei einem AM Bike ?
> Bei unseren Trails ginge das nicht , die Gefahr mit den Hörnchen hängen zu bleiben , besteht da immer.
> 780er Lenker ist schon Grenzwertig.
> ...




Hallo Roland, 
Meine Home trails liegen im Teutoburger Wald zwischen Riesenbeck  und Tecklenburg.  Ist ein super Revier mit Trails für jeden Anspruch, kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen.  Der Lenker bereitet mir keine Probleme, ist nur 720mm breit. Die Sattelstütze ist auch kein Problem, ich muß mein Fahrrad in der Luft nicht auch noch quer stellen.  Dazu reicht die Air-Time auch nicht aus 

Gruß Frank


----------



## hardtails (15. März 2016)

Endlich fertig mit dem Aufbau


Fährt sich super, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.
Nur die Leitungen muss ich noch etwas kürzen, wenn ich mir sicher bin wie es mit der Lenkerbreite weitergeht.
der 790er ist schon arg breit
Die Verlegenheits30€reifenkombi fährt auch ganz anständig
Und der Gabeldruck passt auch nch nicht, bockhart mit dem vorgeschlagenen Druck


----------



## cmrlaguna (26. März 2016)

Bin jetzt halber Fremdgänger  
Die 29er von TA haben mir leider nicht zugesagt.
Ist für Familien Ausflüge und die schnelle Runde !

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Lantern (26. März 2016)

Frisch fertig gestellt, Probefahrt steht noch aus. 
Mal sehen wie es den Jungs von Transalp gefällt, die 18km entfernung sollten mit dem Rad machbar sein   .


----------



## hardtails (26. März 2016)

selber gemacht, machen lassen oder so gekauft? (die fehlende farbe)


----------



## donei (26. März 2016)

Sonne pur heute ab Mittag, bei mir im Chiemgau.


----------



## donei (26. März 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Bin jetzt halber Fremdgänger
> Die 29er von TA haben mir leider nicht zugesagt.
> Ist für Familien Ausflüge und die schnelle Runde !
> 
> Grüße , Roland


Hi Roland, gefällt mir gut das Cube, da kannst schnell mal Meter machen. Aber den Dreck hast vergessen.


----------



## cmrlaguna (26. März 2016)

Hi Toni
Der erste Dreck ist Heute Nachmittag dran gekommen. 
Ist fast wie Rennrad fahren , so ein 29er. 
Aber wenn´s ruppig wird , habe ich dann doch lieber das TA Fully. Noch 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## BjL (26. März 2016)

Beide Signature im Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lantern (26. März 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> selber gemacht, machen lassen oder so gekauft? (die fehlende farbe)


Raw gekauft. Gibt den Rahmen glaub ich sogar immer noch so im Blow Out.
Kurbel und Lenker sind von meinen Slide XM, daher die orangen Farbtupfer.


----------



## pacechris (27. März 2016)

Gibt es noch

https://transalp-bikes.com/home/310-mtb-hardtail-rahmen-29er-raw-.html


----------



## Lantern (27. März 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Gibt es noch
> 
> https://transalp-bikes.com/home/310-mtb-hardtail-rahmen-29er-raw-.html


Das ist er!
Den goldenen Schimmer hab ich mit ner Alu Politur aus dem Autobedarf wegpoliert. Dann ein wenig Wachs zum konservieren.


----------



## BiNo (27. März 2016)

Ich war mal auf Eier suche...FROHE OSTERN


----------



## kommski (28. März 2016)

ich muss hier einen Missbrauch melden.... so gehts ja mal nicht:









oder doch


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. März 2016)

kommski schrieb:


> ich muss hier einen Missbrauch melden.... so gehts ja mal nicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht nach 5 Sterne Übernachtung aus 
Respekt !! 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (28. März 2016)

BiNo schrieb:


> Ich war mal auf Eier suche...FROHE OSTERN
> Anhang anzeigen 477173



Da würde ich was dafür geben wenn bei uns mal wieder so schönes trockennes Wetter währe.....


----------



## BiNo (28. März 2016)

Über Ostern hätte es Berlin und Umland nicht besser treffen können, Pünktlich zum Dienstag kommt wieder der Regen


----------



## kommski (28. März 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Sieht nach 5 Sterne Übernachtung aus
> Respekt !!
> 
> Grüße , Roland



Top Unterkunft. Fließend Wasser, Kochnische mit Blick in den Sternenhimmel. Nur die Heizung war leider kaputt


----------



## TheDeep (31. März 2016)

Aufbau fertig! Sonntag geht es ab in die freie Wildbahn. Die roten Spacer werde ich denke ich noch durch schwarze ersetzen, das gefällt mir am Ende dann leider doch nicht. Ich freue mich bereits wie ein Schnitzel auf den ersten Ausritt! 

Mittelfristig gibt es wohl noch rote Laufräder und Pedale. Aber das wohl erst nächstes Jahr, war teuer genug jetzt 

Ich hoffe es gefällt auch anderen als mir. Ist ein 160er Aufbau mit Pike.


----------



## sbradl (31. März 2016)

Mountaingoat-Kettenblatt? Sieht so klein aus ^^


----------



## TheDeep (31. März 2016)

22 niedliche zähne  aber nicht der Zähne wegen, sondern der Farbe  das Blatt gibt es nur mit 22 Zähnen und eine alternative in rot habe ich leider bisher nicht auftun können.


----------



## sbradl (1. April 2016)

22 ist ja gar nicht so klein. Ich hatte mal das 20er drauf...


----------



## Milschmann (1. April 2016)

Ist das eine 3-fach Kurbel wo du das große KB durch den Bashguard ersetzt hast?


----------



## TheDeep (1. April 2016)

So ist es.


----------



## hardtails (1. April 2016)

Leitungen noch immer nicht gekürzt weil ich nicht noch nicht weiß was vorne passiert.
Fahre z.Z. auf Transalpempfehlung nen 70er Vorbau. Aber in Verbindung mit dem 790er Lenkung ist das schon arg indirekt.
Was fahrt ihr so?
Wollte mal den 45 den ich noch hier habe Probehalber montieren, brauche aber noch Spacer.

Seit letzem Wochenende mit passendem Osterkettenblatt.





Selbst der Ast wollte mitkommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (1. April 2016)

Wie gefällt dir das Ei?
Hast du die Zähnezahl beibehalten oder gegenüber dem runden geändert?


----------



## hardtails (2. April 2016)

nolo schrieb:


> Wie gefällt dir das Ei?
> Hast du die Zähnezahl beibehalten oder gegenüber dem runden geändert?





Kurz gut, oder lang hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ovales-oder-rundes-ketteblatt.782853/page-5
Bin von 30 auf 30. langfristig werde ich abe wohl noch auf 32 gehen


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. April 2016)

Meine Transe Gestern unterwegs mit einem YT Capra CF Pro ,
gefahren von einer coolen Frau 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## hardtails (9. April 2016)

kommt mir total bekannt vor,
ist aber nicht im Bochum Süden wo z.Z. jemand mit lustigem Ästerücken versucht die Strecke unbefahrbar zu machen, oder?


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. April 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> kommt mir total bekannt vor,
> ist aber nicht im Bochum Süden wo z.Z. jemand mit lustigem Ästerücken versucht die Strecke unbefahrbar zu machen, oder?



Liegst garnicht so falsch . Ist aber Richtung Velbert.


----------



## nolo (9. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,
nun hab' ich auch nen Ei und bin sehr begeistert davon.


----------



## luna-mortem (9. April 2016)

Will mein Transalp auch mal vorstellen:

26" Ambition Team Custom, 16" Rahmen mit Reba, Magura MT5 203/180, 38/24er Blatt Deore mit XT Schaltwerk. Reifen sind erstmal nur die billigsten X-King, hab aber noch nen Nobby und Ralph am alten Klapperrad (Giant Warp 300 26") 
Unten nochmal in sauber und dem altem im Vergleich


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. April 2016)

nolo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> nun hab' ich auch nen Ei und bin sehr begeistert davon.



Sorry wenn ich das sage , aber deine Kotflügel .......
Mir würde was fehlen , wenn ich sauber nach Hause käme.
Meine Bekannte und ich haben Gestern ausgesehen wie Sau und haben uns darüber gefreut 
Lieber mehr Klamotten waschen , wie so Dinger am Bike ! Sorry 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## nolo (9. April 2016)

Nee sorry is klar...
Kein Thema, schön und gut integriert ist sicher was anderes aber dennoch  finde ich es erstaunlich wie sehr so'n Kotflügel die Gemüter reizt...
Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luna-mortem (9. April 2016)

Wenn es Dich beruhigt, ich hab bei schlechterem Wetter auch die Shockboards dran, ich mag es auch nicht auszusehen wie`n paniertes Hühnchen. Und selbst mit den Boards bekommt man noch soviel Matsch ab, dass man hinterher weiß was man getan hat. Die Schuhe sind von der letzten dreckigen Tour mit Kotflügelen  Das Bike sah danach noch um einiges schlimmer aus und der Rest der Klamotten hat auch noch einiges abbekommen.


----------



## hardtails (10. April 2016)

nolo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> nun hab' ich auch nen Ei und bin sehr begeistert davon.




das ist doch das absolute black, oder?
wie sieht die kettenlienie im kleinsten gang aus?
ich find sie bei meinem (works) schon arg schräg, zumindest optisch schräger als bei der original sram spider konstruktion


----------



## Wikinger24 (10. April 2016)

Hallo, ich wollte auch mal kurz mein Summitrider EN 2.0 zeigen. Ist alles Serie bis auf den Sattel, Bashguard und MarshGuard.


----------



## TheDeep (10. April 2016)

Heute bei einem Freeride Training zum ersten Mal komplett artgerecht bewegt worden. Und was soll ich sagen, ich bin einfach komplett begeistert von dem Rad.


----------



## nolo (12. April 2016)

Danke für die Unterstützung!!!
Ich fange langsam an meinen Kotflügel zu lieben, auf Bildern stört er mich garnicht mehr, das war anfangs noch anders.
Und wenn man sich ständig rechtfertigen muss entwickelt sich auch eine nähere Bindung....
Dabei soll er in absehbarer Zeit weichen und Platz für Aufkleber machen, mal sehen ob das was wird.


@Skwal 
Richtig ist von Absolut Black.
Jetzt finde ich die Angaben natürlich nicht wieder aber ich meine die Unterschiede sind nahezu Null.
Bei Sram liegt die Kettenlinie bei 49 und mit diesem Blatt bei 48,9mm.
Wirklich drauf geachtet habe ich nicht, den starken Schräglauf versuche ich zu vergessen, wegzudiskutieren, denn die Vorteile überzeugen mich einfach nach wie vor.
Werde bei Gelegenheit mal den Meßschieber bemühen, vielleicht lässt sich das herausmessen.


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. April 2016)

Ohhhh , jetzt habt ihr es mir aber gegeben 

Ich würde mich schämen mit sowas zu fahren. Über 25 Jahre MTB und ging immer ohne.
Wo bleibt sonst der Spaß.
Aber egal , bin hier eh bald raus. Letzter Sommer mit TA.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (13. April 2016)

Was regst du dich denn so auf, is' doch nicht böse gemeint.
Gerade du schreibst sowas, wo in deinem Profil steht "bloß keinen Standard" und so'n Kotflügel am MTB scheint ja wirklich kein Standard zu sein.
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Fahren ob TA oder andere Marken und das ist in keinster Weise irgendwie ironisch oder sonst wie gemeint.


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. April 2016)

Ich rege mich nicht auf !
Da stehe ich weit drüber 

Besserung ist ja in Sicht 


nolo schrieb:


> Dabei soll er in absehbarer Zeit weichen



Grüße , Roland


----------



## kommski (14. April 2016)

Radfahrer werden auch immer mehr wie Fußballspieler  *sen|si|tiv* 〈Adj.〉


----------



## Seebl (14. April 2016)

Hier mal mein neuer Hobel. Entschuldigt das Handybild, bald kommt was gescheites.

Rahmen stammt von @Jakten.
Danke nochmal.

Sonst wird geschaut ob ich die Zugführung so lassen kann und ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden. Das Tape als Schutz wurde schon ersetzt durch 3M Schutzfolie.


----------



## Seebl (14. April 2016)

Ein paar Anmerkungen:

Fahre das TA mit 27.5'' Gabel und 160mm FW, aber mit 26'' LR. Wollte zunächst mal ausprobieren ob es so klappt, das Tretlager ist ja nicht so tief. Passt super, fährt sich furchtbar handlich und läuft wie auf Schienen. Sag fahre ich derzeit etwa 25%, passt mir besser als die klassischen 30% im eher flowiger Mittelgebirge.
Vorbau ist mir zu lang, bin ja nicht der Größte. Werde voraussichtlich 40 oder 45mm probieren.

Zur Partlist:

Transalp Signature II X12 Gr.M, 27.5'' 160mm Wippe
SR Suntour Auron RC2 27.5''
Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 HV
LRS 26'' Alex Supra 30, Hope Pro 2, Ghetto Tubeless, Maxxis DHR II 2.4 ST vorne, DHR II 2.3 MP hinten
10 Fach: X0 Carbon Kurbel, Absolute Black 30t Kettenblatt, X9 Shifter, GX Schaltwerk, SLX Kassette mit OneUp 42er Ritzel
Crankbrothers Mallet 3 Pedale
Rock Shox Reverb 125, SQLab 611 Race Sattel
Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon Lenker, FUNN Stryge 60mm Vorbau, Ergon GE1 Griffe
Cane Creek 10 Steuersatz


----------



## Promontorium (15. April 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> ...
> Aber egal , bin hier eh bald raus. Letzter Sommer mit TA.
> 
> Grüße , Roland




Wenn man fragen darf: wieso, weshalb, warum?


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. April 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Wenn man fragen darf: wieso, weshalb, warum?


Hallo
Klar darf man. 
Hat nichts mit TA zu tun. Will einfach nur was anderes , hochwertigeres. 
Ich will mir einen Carbonrahmen   gönnen. Mein Favorit ist im Moment Devinci Sparten oder SantaCruz Bronson CC. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## klickfisch (16. April 2016)

Ich reihe mich auch mal in die Galerie ein.
160er, 11fach XT, MT5, 125mm Reverb, DT Swiss E1900 hinten, Mavic Crossride vorne (leihweise von TA da das E1900 Vorderrad aktuell nicht lieferbar ist, ich aber fahren will) @ 13,2kg inkl. Pedale und Sattel.


----------



## hardtails (16. April 2016)

klickfisch schrieb:


>



für die die wich ich das bild nicht sehen hier das zitat dann ist es sichtbar....


----------



## nolo (16. April 2016)

Ich seh' nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klickfisch (16. April 2016)

Auf ein neues:


----------



## elkosie (17. April 2016)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Auf ein neues:


----------



## elkosie (17. April 2016)

Hallo außergewöhnliche Farbe aber mal was anders. Woher hast du denn das Rahmen decal mit ausgefüllter Schrift? Suche ich auch schon länger da mir das original Design nicht zusagt.


----------



## klickfisch (18. April 2016)

War zum Thema Aufkleber/Logo mit Friedhelm in Kontakt. Leider konnte er mir das Logo nicht zur Verfügung stellen, da seine Druckerei das hat.

 Nun ja ich habe dann beide Versionen nachgebaut und habe sie nun vektorisiert vorliegen. Wenn Bedarf besteht kann ich die Datei als Illustrator oder EPS File verschicken.


----------



## hardtails (20. April 2016)

Ich hab meinen Hobel mal aufgebohrt.
Aus dem 790er lenker ist ei 800er mit mehr Rise geworden. Weiß jemand wie ich die häßlichen Logos los werde?
Vorbau von 70 auf 40mm reduziert.
Die fürchterlichen MT5 Hebel raus gehauen.
Eine  150er Pike dran geschraubt, die Aufkleber kommen woh noch ab. Macht ein Umbau auf 160 Sinn?
Die grausamen Kurbelogogs kommen auch noch ab
Und hat jemand eine gute Lösung die Löcher auf dem Unterrohr zu verschließen? irgendwelche Plastikteile oder ähnliches. 
Bei mir ist z.Z. Klebeband drauf


----------



## sbradl (21. April 2016)

Die Löcher von den Zugführungen? Vielleicht irgendwelche Gummistöpsel?


----------



## xtinto (21. April 2016)

Gestern mal wieder die Kamera dabei gehabt

manchmal sehe ich alles nur schwarz weiß


----------



## cmrlaguna (21. April 2016)

Coole Bilder 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## gpzmandel (22. April 2016)

@xtinto ja wirklich geile Bilder da haste Dir aber Mühe gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reffi (23. April 2016)




----------



## xtinto (23. April 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> @xtinto ja wirklich geile Bilder da haste Dir aber Mühe gegeben.



Danke.......ich warte ja schon auf schöne Bilder von einem hellblauen TA SR


----------



## bikebuster90 (23. April 2016)

Neu sind Gabel (SR Suntour Durolux R2C2) und Bremsen (Hope Tech3 V4)


----------



## nolo (23. April 2016)

@ xtinto:  Tolle Bilder !!!

Verbindest du das Hobby mit dem Hobby?
Biken und Fotografieren, passt super zusammen.


----------



## nolo (23. April 2016)

So der Kotflügel hinten ist ab...
Sieht jetzt richtig nackt aus!

Dafür konnte ich 'nen Klebetest mit Papier machen um mal einen Eindruck von dem zu bekommen, was ich mir da so vorgestellt habe.


----------



## xtinto (23. April 2016)

nolo schrieb:


> @ xtinto:  Tolle Bilder !!!
> 
> Verbindest du das Hobby mit dem Hobby?
> Biken und Fotografieren, passt super zusammen.



Genau so ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (30. April 2016)

im Einsatz


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (30. April 2016)

Hier mein Siggi


----------



## LntSunber (30. April 2016)

Heute beim ersten Ausritt. Regionsecht (Hedwig-Holzbein) bei 8 Grad und Nieselregen.


----------



## Frodijak (1. Mai 2016)

Coole Farbe! Welcher RAL-Ton ist das genau wenn man fragen darf?

Hab mein Ambition letzte Woche mal ner Revision unterzogen und den Winterdreck entfernt. Der Sattel ist echt furchtbar hässlich aber harmoniert ganz gut mit dem Hinterteil.


----------



## LntSunber (1. Mai 2016)

Natürlich darf man fragen xD Das ist RAL 6027 lichtgrün


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. Mai 2016)

Heute Früh mit meiner Bollerwagen Transe unterwegs gewesen 
Da schien gleich die Sonne drauf 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Mai 2016)

Auch Heute das super Wetter ausgiebig genutzt 

Grüße , Roland

Die 2 verstehen sich


----------



## BiNo (8. Mai 2016)

Explosiv


----------



## sanwald81 (21. Mai 2016)

Hab heute das schöne Wetter genutzt. Die Pike habe ich auf 150-120mm getravelt. Passt irgendwie besser zu dem Rad.


----------



## xtinto (23. Mai 2016)

Gestern war ich im Trailcenter in Rabenberg. Sehr cool  
Als erstes bin ich den Black Raven gefahren. Die Bilder zeigen allerdings nur einfache Passagen......die Trails haben zuviel Spaß gemacht um anzuhalten für Fotos 




 

Ein extra Trail für Summitrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (23. Mai 2016)

xtinto schrieb:


> Gestern war ich im Trailcenter in Rabenberg. Sehr cool
> Als erstes bin ich den Black Raven gefahren. Die Bilder zeigen allerdings nur einfache Passagen......die Trails haben zuviel Spaß gemacht um anzuhalten für Fotos
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 496306
> ...


Bärig und nachher wos guat,s zum Essen. Super Sog i
Gruß aus,n Chiemgau


----------



## xtinto (24. Mai 2016)

donei schrieb:


> Bärig und nachher wos guat,s zum Essen. Super Sog i


  genau so muss das sein


----------



## Mountain77 (24. Mai 2016)




----------



## alli333i (29. Mai 2016)

sehr schön!

was genau sind das für Parts? (insbesondere Rahmen und Gabel)


----------



## Mountain77 (29. Mai 2016)

Danke, ist ein Summitrider in 26"Aufbau, Gabel Suntour Durolux TAD120-160mm, Sattel und Griffe von 66sick, Syntace LRS, Hope Tech E4 Bremsanlage mit Magura Wave Scheiben 203mm.


----------



## alli333i (1. Juni 2016)

wie groß bist du? das sieht schon recht hoch aus. bin am überlegen, ob das "trotz" 26" für meine 194cm noch geeignet sein könnte


----------



## hardtails (1. Juni 2016)

alli333i schrieb:


> wie groß bist du? das sieht schon recht hoch aus. bin am überlegen, ob das "trotz" 26" für meine 194cm noch geeignet sein könnte




viel ealternativen für die größe gibt es ja nicht.
meist stummelsitzrohr und sitzwinkel das man fast auf der hinterradnabe sitzt.
deshlab bin ich mit 2m auch beim summitrider gelandet
ob 26 oder 27,5 ist doch egal, den cm merkt doch eh keiner

achja Galerie


----------



## Mountain77 (1. Juni 2016)

196cm, mit 26" ist das Tretlager aber recht tief.


----------



## hardtails (9. Juni 2016)

Nein, mein Summitrider wurde nicht als Opfer zur Verfügung gestellt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti205 (11. Juni 2016)

Langbeiner, Stehriesen, Dachrinnensäufer aufgepasst, das ist euer Enduro...
103cm Sl. bei mir.


----------



## Yeti205 (11. Juni 2016)

Besser als erwartet.
Ein Traum sozusagen.
Bin noch am "Setuppen"


----------



## hardtails (13. Juni 2016)

Ich wollte am Wochenende meinen Transalp mal die Alpen zeigen
Der Dank


----------



## sbradl (13. Juni 2016)

Für solche Fälle hab ich Korrekturlack fürs Auto, bei Matt-Schwarz macht sich das super


----------



## Tompfl (13. Juni 2016)

Lass es doch einfach so, jeder Kratzer erzählt eine Geschichte.


----------



## donei (13. Juni 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Wochenende meinen Transalp mal die Alpen zeigen
> Der Dank
> Anhang anzeigen 502592


Der Reifen hat aber wenig Platz, oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (13. Juni 2016)

Ich war am Samstag wieder unterwegs. Diesmal Richtung Harz






Brennnesseln 















Naturtankstelle






Selbstporträt Nr. 1 geplant






Selbstporträt Nr. 2 ungeplant 






Sucht das TA


----------



## hardtails (13. Juni 2016)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Lass es doch einfach so, jeder Kratzer erzählt eine Geschichte.



Bleiben wahrscheinlich auch

Auc wenn ich noch immer grundsätzlich mit dem Raw liebäugle



donei schrieb:


> Der Reifen hat aber wenig Platz, oder täuscht das?



Was ist wenig Platz?
Schlammfahrt etc sind kein Problem,da streift nichts.

Ist ein 2,35er auf ner 25mm Innenbreitefelge, ist im Ergebnis recht breit, 6cm werden es schon sein


----------



## gpzmandel (13. Juni 2016)

xtinto schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag wieder unterwegs. Diesmal Richtung Harz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 502715
> Immer wieder schön deine Bilder und Bike. Bald ist meins fertig sollten mal zusammen fahren.
> ...



Immer wieder schön deine Bilder und Bike. Bald ist meins fertig sollten dann mal zusammen eine schöne Tour fahren. 
Zwei TA auf Tour durch den Harz 
Gruß vom Niederrhein


----------



## donei (13. Juni 2016)

xtinto schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag wieder unterwegs. Diesmal Richtung Harz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 502715
> 
> ...


Bärig!!


----------



## xtinto (13. Juni 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön deine Bilder und Bike. Bald ist meins fertig sollten dann mal zusammen eine schöne Tour fahren.
> Zwei TA auf Tour durch den Harz
> Gruß vom Niederrhein



oh ja das wäre mal ne Maßnahme  
Dein Summitrider wird ne Perle.....so wie es jetzt schon aufgebaut ist =


----------



## Milschmann (13. Juni 2016)

ich komme übernächstes WE in den Harz zum Urlaub. mit meinem Summitrider


----------



## xtinto (13. Juni 2016)

cool .....und wo bist Du da?


----------



## Milschmann (14. Juni 2016)

Clausthal-Zellerfeld. Waldhotel Untermühle. Herr Tolle macht echt ne lecker Forelle!


----------



## xtinto (15. Juni 2016)

Die Ecke kenne ich nicht so. Hast'e schon ein paar schöne Trails raus gesucht?


----------



## Milschmann (15. Juni 2016)

haben ein bisschen was von hasifisch. Mal sehen. Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn? vllt weiter per PN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (18. Juni 2016)

Der alte Mann ( fast 49 ) und das ........ 

Gestern nach 3 Std Regen und Matsch , bei knapp 11 Grad 
Schöner Sommer 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## xtinto (18. Juni 2016)

Siehst doch noch saubär aus


----------



## cmrlaguna (18. Juni 2016)

xtinto schrieb:


> Siehst doch noch saubär aus



Ständige Waschanlage von Oben


----------



## kommski (20. Juni 2016)

Sieht nach top MTB - Bedingungen aus


----------



## gpzmandel (20. Juni 2016)

So die vordere Bremse fehlt noch. Aber wie ich finde kann sich das Bike doch schon mal sehen lassen. 





Wenns fertig ist kommen noch bessere Bilder und die Wahl zum BDW. Hoffe auf eure Klicks. 
Gruß Maik


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. Juni 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> So die vordere Bremse fehlt noch. Aber wie ich finde kann sich das Bike doch schon mal sehen lassen. Anhang anzeigen 504741
> Anhang anzeigen 504744
> Wenns fertig ist kommen noch bessere Bilder und die Wahl zum BDW. Hoffe auf eure Klicks.
> Gruß Maik




Nicht übel  . Darf das denn auch Schmutzig werden ? 
Farbe erinnert mich ein wenig an das alte Puky Laufrad von meinem Sohn  Nur Spaß !!
Falls du noch eine Stealth brauchst , ich verkaufe ab die Tage eine ca 9 Monate alte 125er.
Bekomme eine 150er.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## gpzmandel (20. Juni 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Nicht übel  . Darf das denn auch Schmutzig werden ?
> Farbe erinnert mich ein wenig an das alte Puky Laufrad von meinem Sohn  Nur Spaß !!
> Falls du noch eine Stealth brauchst , ich verkaufe ab die Tage eine ca 9 Monate alte 125er.
> Bekomme eine 150er.
> ...



Danke, kein Sorge das Rad soll ja fürs Grobe sein ich schone meine Räder nicht die werden gefahren bei jedem Wetter. 
Dann kann ich mir auch mal wieder was neues Aufbauen . 
Zu Zeit brauche ich keine Vario Stütze aber Danke für dein Angebot.


----------



## nolo (20. Juni 2016)

Geiles Teil, auch ganz mein Geschmack!!!!!!!!


----------



## xtinto (20. Juni 2016)

sehr, sehr  geiler  Aufbau     es war ja schon zu erahnen, daß es ein schickes Bike wird. Jetzt im Ganzen ist es ne Augenweide  
Hut ab für Deine feine Arbeit.
Häng es dann bitte mal an die Waage, wenn es fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (20. Juni 2016)

Bärig!! Wieder ein ED-HT, Super Sog i. Hast du schön gemacht, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Gruß  aus,n Chiemgau


----------



## Lantern (23. Juni 2016)

Mein Ambition Team 29er als Raw Rahmen gekauft und mit teils liegenden Teilen aufgebaut.
Bin erst mit Carbon Starrgabel und Straßenbereifung gefahren, aber so gefällt es mir besser.


----------



## Vogward (23. Juni 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> So die vordere Bremse fehlt noch. Aber wie ich finde kann sich das Bike doch schon mal sehen lassen. Anhang anzeigen 504741
> Anhang anzeigen 504744
> Wenns fertig ist kommen noch bessere Bilder und die Wahl zum BDW. Hoffe auf eure Klicks.
> Gruß Maik



Welche Farbe ist das denn? Sieht auf jeden Fall schnieke aus


----------



## gpzmandel (24. Juni 2016)

Vogward schrieb:


> Welche Farbe ist das denn? Sieht auf jeden Fall schnieke aus



Danke, Ral 5012 und wenn Du Lust hast hier der Aufbaufaden 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wenn...-seinem-kauft-findet-ein-aufbau-statt.793342/


----------



## hardtails (1. Juli 2016)

Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich den Sommer 2016 nicht mag?

Ich lager mein Fahrrad in der Wohnung, meine Freundin freut sich immer 




Da der Vorderreifen genauso aussah sah ich danach auch so aus, schön hingelegt
Bei dem Bild bin ich schon ein paar Meter auf Teer gefahren....


----------



## nolo (3. Juli 2016)

So 'ne Bioniconartige Farbkombi wäre doch auch mal geil  Leucht Orange und leucht Gelb....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (19. Juli 2016)

Letzte Woche in Südtirol  .......jjjiiiippppiiiii


----------



## Deleted 16310 (27. Juli 2016)

Seit heute Besitzer eines Summitrider.





Falls es jemanden interessiert: 
Conti Der Baron in 26 x 2,5" mit ner Alex Supra D passt.
Reifen werden aber noch gegen etwas tourentauglicheres getauscht.


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. August 2016)

Hallo Leute 

Kleiner Gruß aus Kroatien ( Razanac )
Ein Idiot bei 34 Grad mit dem Enduro unterwegs 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## sbradl (1. August 2016)

Schatten wird anscheinend auch überbewertet 

Ich kann leider erst im Winter wieder mit neuen Fotos dienen. Mein Ambition wurde gegen etwas anderes eingetauscht und der Summitrider ist mein Winterbike.


----------



## xtinto (1. August 2016)

Neid.....und ich sitze am Schreibtisch. 
Viel Spaß beim schwitzen und schönen Urlaub noch.


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. August 2016)

sbradl schrieb:


> Schatten wird anscheinend auch überbewertet



Ja leider gibt´s hier kein entrinnen vor der Sonne 



xtinto schrieb:


> Neid.....und ich sitze am Schreibtisch.
> Viel Spaß beim schwitzen und schönen Urlaub noch.



Vielen Dank und viel Spaß beim Arbeiten  

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Chaotixx (1. August 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ja leider gibt´s hier kein entrinnen vor der Sonne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War auch vor kurzem unten. Allerdings in Rovinj (Istrien). Leider ohne Bike. Schöne Gegend. Nächstes Jahr kommt mein Bike auch mit 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. August 2016)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> War auch vor kurzem unten. Allerdings in Rovinj (Istrien). Leider ohne Bike. Schöne Gegend. Nächstes Jahr kommt mein Bike auch mit
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wir lieben das Land !! Wechseln immer wieder die Orte. Ist überall schön !!

Geht auch ohne Kombi oder SUV  Dafür am Zielort schön offen fahren .


----------



## hardtails (4. August 2016)

endlich vollkommen fertig gewesen, da war die reverb kaputt


----------



## recurveman (4. August 2016)

Hier mein neues Transalp Ambition Team 29.
16,5“ Rahmen, Magura TS8R, Hope Enduro Laufräder, XT 2x11-fach Schaltung, Magura MT7 Bremsen...
So sauber wird es wohl nie wieder sein.
Ich bin mit dem Bike super zufrieden und auch die Abwicklung war mal wieder absolut Top…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (4. August 2016)

Einen habe ich noch 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## sbradl (5. August 2016)

recurveman schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Transalp Ambition Team 29.
> 16,5“ Rahmen, Magura TS8R, Hope Enduro Laufräder, XT 2x11-fach Schaltung, Magura MT7 Bremsen...
> So sauber wird es wohl nie wieder sein.
> Ich bin mit dem Bike super zufrieden und auch die Abwicklung war mal wieder absolut Top…Anhang anzeigen 517109 Anhang anzeigen 517110 Anhang anzeigen 517111 Anhang anzeigen 517112 Anhang anzeigen 517113



Sind LRS und die Bremsen nicht etwas zu überdimensioniert für das Rad?


----------



## hardtails (5. August 2016)

recurveman schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Transalp Ambition Team 29.
> 16,5“ Rahmen, Magura TS8R, Hope Enduro Laufräder, XT 2x11-fach Schaltung, Magura MT7 Bremsen...
> So sauber wird es wohl nie wieder sein.
> Ich bin mit dem Bike super zufrieden und auch die Abwicklung war mal wieder absolut Top…Anhang anzeigen 517109 Anhang anzeigen 517110 Anhang anzeigen 517111 Anhang anzeigen 517112 Anhang anzeigen 517113




was wiegt der hobel mit der ausstattung?


----------



## recurveman (5. August 2016)

sbradl schrieb:


> Sind LRS und die Bremsen nicht etwas zu überdimensioniert für das Rad?


Mit meinen 111kg (Muskeln, kein Fett) bin ich selber für viel Biketeile überdimensioniert
Aus diesem Grund wollte ich Laufräder haben, bei denen ich mir um die Stabilität keine Gedanken machen muss wenn ich im richtig harten Gelände unterwegs bin.
Genauso die Bremsen: mit dem Rad stehe ich auf richtig schweren Abfahrten bedeutend mehr auf der Bremse als bei meinem Enduro. Also wird auch die Bremse thermisch bedeutend stärker belastet.
An dem gesamten Rad sind alle Teile bis mindestens 130kg freigegeben...


----------



## recurveman (5. August 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> was wiegt der hobel mit der ausstattung?


Gute Frage, fühlt sich recht leicht an, aber gewogen habe ich es noch nicht.
Ist mir bei meinem Gewicht auch nicht so wichtig...


----------



## sbradl (5. August 2016)

recurveman schrieb:


> Mit meinen 111kg (Muskeln, kein Fett) bin ich selber für viel Biketeile überdimensioniert
> Aus diesem Grund wollte ich Laufräder haben, bei denen ich mir um die Stabilität keine Gedanken machen muss wenn ich im richtig harten Gelände unterwegs bin.
> Genauso die Bremsen: mit dem Rad stehe ich auf richtig schweren Abfahrten bedeutend mehr auf der Bremse als bei meinem Enduro. Also wird auch die Bremse thermisch bedeutend stärker belastet.
> An dem gesamten Rad sind alle Teile bis mindestens 130kg freigegeben...


Ok bei dem Gewicht macht das durchaus Sinn  Ziemlich genau das doppelte von mir


----------



## donei (5. August 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Einen habe ich noch
> 
> Grüße , Roland


Servus Roland
Schönes Foto!! Die Gegend hier, muss ich mir auch noch anschauen. Kroatien/Slowenien sind einfach schöne Urlaubsländer, ich bin immer gerne dort. Hab auch ein paar Foto auf lager!.
Gruß Toni


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. August 2016)

donei schrieb:


> Servus Roland
> Schönes Foto!! Die Gegend hier, muss ich mir auch noch anschauen. Kroatien/Slowenien sind einfach schöne Urlaubsländer, ich bin immer gerne dort. Hab auch ein paar Foto auf lager!.
> Gruß Toni



Hi Toni
Ja das stimmt. Vor allem das Wetter. 
Biken geht eher in der Ecke um Pula. Hier ist schon grenzwertig. Zudem kein Schatten und sehr heiß.
Geht fast nur über losem Geröll . Fully ist da schon ganz Angenehm.
Meine beiden fahren höchstens mal ein paar Meter zu einem anderen Strand , oder Supermarkt.
Gestern habe ich auf meinem Weg Schildkröten und eine Schlange gesehen 
Aber Land und Leute sind Top 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## hardtails (5. August 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Vor allem das Wetter.



Das könntest du gerne mal vorbeischicken.
Zweiten Tag in Folge unterwegs nass geworden
Und dabei bin ich immer nur die schnelle 600hm/90 Minuten Runde gefahren

Edit: sind ja Galerie, vor dem nasswerden bei Sonne gestartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (5. August 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das könntest du gerne mal vorbeischicken.
> Zweiten Tag in Folge unterwegs nass geworden
> Und dabei bin ich immer nur die schnelle 600hm/90 Minuten Runde gefahren



Ja das habe ich schon von meinen Bike Bekannten gehört.
Wetter wäre seit Tagen schlecht. 
Einer der Gründe warum wir jedes Jahr im Sommer 1450km nach Kroatien fahren.
Es gibt zwar auch hier mal einen schlechten Tag , aber eine Sonnen Pause ist mal ganz gut.

Wünsche euch jedenfalls besseres Wetter ! 
Gerade weil meine Bekannten am Wochenende bei den 24 Std. in Duisburg mitfahren !!

Grüße , Roland


----------



## recurveman (6. August 2016)

Heute habe ich mein neues Ambition Team 29 zum ersten Mal artgerecht für 4,5 Stunden bewegt.
Der sehr gute Eindruck hat sich voll und ganz bestätigt.

So sauber wie auf dem Bild ist es aber nicht mehr
War zwar kein Regen, aber der Boden war noch sehr nass.

Ich bin mit dem Bike komplett happy


----------



## TheDeep (10. August 2016)

Da ich die original Decals etwas, nunja langweilig und dem Bike nicht angemessen fand, hab ich mir mit nem Kumpel mal nen Kopf gemacht und ein bisschen was gebastelt. Erstmal nur der Schriftzug des Modells - nunja, FAST 

Vorher:




Nachher:


 

 









 

 

 



Den Transalp Schriftzug verlege ich aufs Oberrohr, aber ich wollte jetzt erstmal sehen, wie das wirkt.


----------



## Mountain77 (14. August 2016)

Dafür das es eine Restekiste werden sollte...
Bin aber aktuell recht zufrieden, Umbau auf 27,5 und 1x11 vollendet, hinten bin ich von 203 auf 183er Bremsscheibe runter, Fahreigenschaften finde ich angenehm neutral, 13,9kg komplett.


----------



## hardtails (14. August 2016)

sind die hr2 in der dh variante oder warum ist das so schwer?


----------



## Mountain77 (14. August 2016)

Ehrlich gewogen. 
Groesster Rahmen, lackiert, haltbare Komponenten und die Durolux wiegt alleine schon 2,3kg. Die Reifen muessten an die 850g/Stk wiegen, tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (14. August 2016)

Ehrlich gewogen hatte ich auch und empfand die 12,5kg bei meinem xl als schwer
Aber so betrachtet bin ich doch gut dabei
Die Pike mit AWK ist von den 2kg auch nicht weit entfernt (kein Vergliech zur 15xxgr DTSwiss), bei den Reifen fahren wir die gleiche Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## Mountain77 (15. August 2016)

Mein Rad hat im Detail die schwerere Ausstattung, 1,4kg Unterschied im Vergleich zu deinem... überschlagen:
Durolux hat ca. 300g mehr, LRS ca 200g, Kurbel.. 200g, Pedale 250g-300g, schwere Hope M4 Bremse 150g, Kettenstrebenschutz 100g, Sattel 100g, Griffe 50g....


----------



## gpzmandel (22. August 2016)

TheDeep schrieb:


> Da ich die original Decals etwas, nunja langweilig und dem Bike nicht angemessen fand, hab ich mir mit nem Kumpel mal nen Kopf gemacht und ein bisschen was gebastelt. Erstmal nur der Schriftzug des Modells - nunja, FAST
> 
> Vorher:
> Anhang anzeigen 519040
> ...


Schaut echt gut aus. Ich würde die Gabel Decals noch ändern. Was sind das für Felgen ?


----------



## TheDeep (22. August 2016)

Freut mich sehr wenn es gefällt, vielen Dank!

Die Gabeldecals sind heute angekommen  "Stealth Decals" in Matt schwarz mit glänzenden Outlines.

Das sind die DT 533D Felgen. Natürlich mit neuen Felgen Decals von jollify in diesem Fall.


----------



## gpzmandel (28. August 2016)

Ich und mein Transalp haben eine Abkühlung gesucht  bei der Hitze.


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. August 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Ich und mein Transalp haben eine Abkühlung gesucht  bei der Hitze.
> Anhang anzeigen 523330



Wie , ohne Gummiente ? Geht ja gar nicht  

Grüße , Roland


----------



## gpzmandel (29. August 2016)

So mein HT Enduro ist fertig.
Ihr dürft auch gerne Sternchen zum BDW geben auf http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2052417












Gruß Maik


----------



## xtinto (29. August 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> So mein HT Enduro ist fertig.
> Ihr dürft auch gerne Sternchen zum BDW geben auf http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2052417
> Gruß Maik



Habe es mal Sterne regnen lassen 
Ist super geworden. Hut ab......ist eigentlich eher was fürs Wohnzimmer 
Wann ist Probefahrt? Bin echt gespannt was Du sagst


----------



## Th3Rock (30. August 2016)

Hallo Maik,
kannst du noch was zu deiner größe, Schrittlänge und Rahmengröße sagen?

Bin gespannt, was du von der ersten Probefahrt berichten wirst.


----------



## gpzmandel (31. August 2016)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Hallo Maik,
> kannst du noch was zu deiner größe, Schrittlänge und Rahmengröße sagen?
> 
> Bin gespannt, was du von der ersten Probefahrt berichten wirst.


Hi Rahmengröße ist 18 und ich bin 1,82m
Schrittlänge 86cm. Das Rad passt super.
Die 160mm Yari merkt man garnicht eher das Gegenteil spricht gut an. Mehr gib es wenn ich ausgiebig gefahren bin inklusive Bikepark. 
Da Galerie 



 
Und bitte ein Sternchen für das Transalp 
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2052417
Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th3Rock (31. August 2016)

Alles klar Maik. Danke für die kurze Info... 

Bin auf den Fahrbericht mal gespannt... Wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## hardtails (8. September 2016)

Dem Herbst kann man nicht entkommen, auch nicht morgens um kurz nach halb 8


----------



## Deleted 290876 (17. September 2016)

Manchmal kommt man sich so klein vor...


----------



## kommski (19. September 2016)

Ich benutze mal diesen Faden für einen Tourbericht. Finde ich eine sehr schöne Idee aus dem bikepacking-Forum

Los gehts

*Der Plan*
Diese Jahr bin recht wenig mit dem MTB aka Summitrider unterwegs gewesen und ich hatte jetzt mal wieder richtig Bock.
Nachdem ich letztes Wochenende meine erste 200+ Tour absolviert hatte, nannte ich diese Tour im geheimen 2000+ ... schaun wir mal 




Nach Plan sollten es ca 50 km und 2400 Höhenmeter werden mit den Höhepunkten Rotwand und Wallberg.

*Die Tour*
Ganz "oldschcool" habe ich schon am Vortag den Rucksack gepackt. Am Sonntag morgen musste ich mich früh um 6 sehr überwinden den Zug zu besteigen, da die Wetteraussichten nicht vielversprechend waren. Am Schliersee angekommen war von dem angekündigten Dauerregen nichts zu sehen.




Vom Spitzingsee zum Schliersse runter führte einst eine Schienenbahn um Holz in das Tal zu transportieren.










Der Weg vom Schliersee bis hoch zum Sptitzingsee ist top, teilweise recht steil mit Tragepassagen. Landschaftlich ein Genuss.




Blick auf den Spitzingsee




Summitrider vor Rotwand (zeitlich, der Berg im Hintergrund ist nicht die Rotwand )




Trotz Schmuddelwetter, war zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Wetter noch besser als angekündigt und erwartet. Vorteil kaum Wanderer unterwegs.
Zur Rotwand aufi führte der Weg zunächst über Straße mit angenehmer Steigung welche in einen Schotterweg überging. Der Schotterweg hatte zum Schluss hin einige steile Rampen, mit mehr Kraft in den Beinen alles fahrbar .




Experte im freundlich Gucken bin ich wahrlich nicht .




Blick aufs Rotwandhaus




Summitrider nach Rotwand




Angst, ganz schön aufdringlich




Nach der Rotwand griff ich den zweiten Anstieg des Tages an, rauf zur First Alm. Oben kurz einen Käsekuchen verspeist und einen Kaffee getrunken. Danach ging es weiter zum Suttenstein (1398).




Ich weiß nicht ob man sowas fahren kann. Ich konnte es nicht.

Von der Suttenstein ging es zunächst Bergab. Die Wolken wurden immer dichter, Regen zog auf. Das Wetter wurde jetzt wie vorhergesagt. Bei einer kurzen Rast entschied ich dann den Wallberg sein zu lassen und bin direkt nach Tegernsee gerollt.




Tegernsee

*Fazit*




Hat richtig Spaß gemacht mal wieder auf dem Summitrider zu sitzen und zu spüren was das für ein tolles Radl ist. Die Tour selbst würde ich allerdings nicht zum nachahmen empfehlen. Hoch kann man fast alles fahren aber runter war es teilweise sehr verblockt und ein ziemliches gestolper. Bei der Planung hatte ich auf outdooractive einen Fehler gemacht, weil ich als Voreinstellung "Wanderung" ausgewählt hatte und entsprechend die Wege vorausgewählt wurden. Landschaftlich 1a.

Zahlen:
Strecke: 41,9 km
Höhenmeter: 1731 m
Schnitt: 7,3 km/h
verstrichene Zeit: 7.56 h

Grüße
kommski


----------



## cmrlaguna (19. September 2016)

Sehr schöner Bericht und Bilder. Hätte ich auch Lust drauf, auf die Tour. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## donei (19. September 2016)

Wow, Bärige Aufnahmen + Schöner Bericht, gefällt mir sehr gut!
Gruß Toni


----------



## xtinto (19. September 2016)

kommski schrieb:


> Experte im freundlich Gucken bin ich wahrlich nicht .



   ......ich meine ein leichtes Lächeln zu erkennen 
Klasse Bericht


----------



## xtinto (19. September 2016)

Nicht ganz so schön und umfangreich wie der Bericht von kommski. Ich war im Harz  









......und ab ......


----------



## Dancelli (20. September 2016)

Nichts Wildes, kurz vor der ersten Ausfahrt überhaupt am Samstag nach Erhalt der Lieferung.
Für Viele die Standard-Ausführung, auch in Sachen Farbe, ich freue mich aber immer wie ein kleines Kind über mein erstes MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (20. September 2016)

Dancelli schrieb:


> ich freue mich aber immer wie ein kleines Kind über mein erstes MTB.
> .


So soll das auch sein viel Spaß damit


----------



## Dancelli (21. September 2016)

Bei dem Wetter musste ich noch eine Runde fahren...;-)


----------



## Milschmann (21. September 2016)

Hey @Dancelli, schickes Gerät!
Stell dich doch mal bisschen vor. Wo kommst du her, was machst du so, wie bist du an die Marke gekommen =)
Und gang wichtig, was für eine Konfiguration hast du dir gegönnt?

Viele Grüße,
Robin


----------



## Dancelli (21. September 2016)

Hola Milschmann,

vielen Dank. Ich komme aus dem Westerwald (Ecke Neustadt-Wied) und da ich Dinge von der Stange nicht so toll finde wie die Möglichkeit selbst zu wählen, bin ich über ein paar Foren und Recherche bei Transalp gelandet.
Das Bike an sich, da ich Noob in Sachen MTB bin, ist eine Einsteiger-Bike:

Transalp Ambition Team - RH 18"
Rock Shox Reba RL Air 100mm 
Mavic Crossone Disc 
Avid DB1 Komplettset
Shimano Deore Hollowtech II Kurbel FC-M617
Shimano Deore Rapidfire Schalthebel SL
Shimano Deore Kassette CS-HG50-10 
Shimano Deore Umwerfer FD-M615 2x10fach
Shimano XT Schaltwerk RD-M786 GS Shadow


----------



## hardtails (22. September 2016)

Goldenen Herbst geniesen


----------



## Chaotixx (22. September 2016)

Mal seit längerem wieder eine schöne MTB Tour. 
Gestartet in Oberursel an der Hohemark. 
Dann ging es hoch zum Altkönig, zum ersten Trail. Vorbei am Fuchstanz hoch auf den Großen Feldberg. Dann einen kurzen Trail runter zum Einstieg des Flowtrails. 

Lampe auf den Helm und im dunkeln die ersten Trailrides im Verblockten Gelände. Anstrengend aber gut ☺️

Knapp 900hm mit 25 km.. leider nur zwei Fotos. Hoffentlich ist das Video wenigstens was geworden 

Das andere ist das knarzende ICB 2.0.. :-0 und einmal mein Transi mit mir. Vielleicht sollte ich an meiner Haltung üben. Man sieht immer das es gestellt ist 











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (26. September 2016)

Dancelli schrieb:


> Hola Milschmann,
> 
> vielen Dank. Ich komme aus dem Westerwald (Ecke Neustadt-Wied) ....


Noch ein Wäller Transalp-Fan


----------



## Dancelli (26. September 2016)

Ratt-n-Roll schrieb:


> Noch ein Wäller Transalp-Fan


Zugezogen und untrainiert. Erkunde noch die Gegend und bin froh, wenn ich wieder heim finde ;-)


----------



## Dancelli (27. September 2016)

Spätsommer und Ruhe im Wald...großes Tennis, äh, Radeln ;-)


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (27. September 2016)

Hier mal wieder die Siggis  von mir und @BjL.
Trailground Brilon letzte Woche


----------



## nolo (29. September 2016)

Mit dem Richtigen Licht ist auch Neon Ton in Ton...




Viel Spaß beim radeln


----------



## jofland (30. September 2016)

recurveman schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Transalp Ambition Team 29.
> 16,5“ Rahmen, Magura TS8R, Hope Enduro Laufräder, XT 2x11-fach Schaltung, Magura MT7 Bremsen...
> So sauber wird es wohl nie wieder sein.
> Ich bin mit dem Bike super zufrieden und auch die Abwicklung war mal wieder absolut Top…



Wie bist Du mit der Gabel zufrieden? Ist das eine 120er? Passen da auch 2,4er Reifen rein?


----------



## recurveman (30. September 2016)

Ist eine 100er, allerdings hat sie laut Test 106mm Federweg (habe ich nicht gemessen) und baut auch recht hoch (10mm mehr als andere).
2,4er sollte passen, ist genug Platz bei meinen 2,2er Reifen.
Soweit bin ich mit der Gabel zufrieden, für diese Klasse ist sie recht steif (wiege 110 kg), was mir sehr wichtig war. Nicht so steif wie eine Pike, aber besser als andere CC-Gabeln die ich bislang fahren konnte...
Sie ist halt recht straff, auf feine Schläge spricht sie nicht so gut an, wenn es aber ruppig wird arbeitet sie ganz hervorragend... 
Ich denke für meine Bedürfnisse an dem Rad ist es schon die optimale Gabel. In meiner Gewichtsklasse sind halt alle CC-Gabel ein Kompromiss.
Wenn allerdings mal die Pike mit 100mm in 29 rauskommt werde ich wohl die verbauen...


----------



## jofland (30. September 2016)

recurveman schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings mal die Pike mit 100mm in 29 rauskommt werde ich wohl die verbauen...



Specialized lässt die Pike 29 in 120mm fertigen. Ist vielleicht ne Alternative?


----------



## recurveman (30. September 2016)

Eher nicht, an dem Rad würden mir auch 80 mm Federweg reichen.
Vor allem baut die Gabel dann wieder höher, was mich beim Fahren wahrscheinlich stören wurde...


----------



## hardtails (30. September 2016)

jofland schrieb:


> Specialized lässt die Pike 29 in 120mm fertigen. Ist vielleicht ne Alternative?




Du kannst die Pikes im Federweg beliebig umbauen --> Airschaft tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recurveman (30. September 2016)

Damit muss ich mich wohl mal beschäftigen...


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Oktober 2016)

Wochenende im Chiemgau !! 

Auch mit 160mm ( abgesenkte Pike ! ) ED kommt man gut Hoch 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Promontorium (3. Oktober 2016)

Ui, auf welchem Berg bist Du da?


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Oktober 2016)

So viel ich weiß , Steinplatte !!
Verdammt steiler Anstieg , aber hat Spaß gemacht.
Zur Belohnung ging´s dann quer durch den Wald runter. 

Eine Tour habe ich zusammen mit dem Toni @donei und seinem Summit gefahren 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Promontorium (3. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das könnte hinkommen angesichts der Berge im Hintergrund!


----------



## elkosie (3. Oktober 2016)

klickfisch schrieb:


> War zum Thema Aufkleber/Logo mit Friedhelm in Kontakt. Leider konnte er mir das Logo nicht zur Verfügung stellen, da seine Druckerei das hat.
> 
> Nun ja ich habe dann beide Versionen nachgebaut und habe sie nun vektorisiert vorliegen. Wenn Bedarf besteht kann ich die Datei als Illustrator oder EPS File verschicken.


----------



## elkosie (3. Oktober 2016)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Auf ein neues:


----------



## elkosie (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,könntest du mir die Datei für die Decals zuschicken? Gruss Rainer


----------



## donei (7. Oktober 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß , Steinplatte !!
> Verdammt steiler Anstieg , aber hat Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Grüße , Roland
> ...



Hochplatte!! Steinplatte ist im Ösi-land bei den Dinos, da waren wir 2015
Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (8. Oktober 2016)

Ach klar, drüben ist ja der Hochgern!


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. Oktober 2016)

donei schrieb:


> Hochplatte!! Steinplatte ist im Ösi-land bei den Dinos, da waren wir 2015
> Gruß Toni



Okay 
Hoch mussten wir beide  Sozusagen Transalp 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## bikebuster90 (9. Oktober 2016)

auch dieser rahmen hat nicht bei mir gehalten, habe zügig ohne probleme einen neuen bekommen


----------



## bikebuster90 (9. Oktober 2016)

der neue rahmen steht zum verkauf, transalp summitrider team 
rahmengröße: 21,5" 
bei interesse PN an mich


----------



## Milschmann (9. Oktober 2016)

Hey sag mal wie bekommst du das hin, dass dir der Rahmen an dieser stelle reißt? Gehst du mit dem Summitrider in den Park?


----------



## bikebuster90 (9. Oktober 2016)

nein, fahre ganz normale touren damit, nur die touren sind halt härter als mancher park
ist halt irgendwie bei mir so, dass bisher alle rahmen "weich" werden  xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marx75 (25. Oktober 2016)

Mein neues Bike von Transalp ist da


----------



## Chaotixx (26. Oktober 2016)

Ihr habt schon Schnee?! Von wo kommst du?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marx75 (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich komme aus Österreich Altenmarkt Zauchensee


----------



## donei (28. Oktober 2016)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 536099
> 
> der neue rahmen steht zum verkauf, transalp summitrider team
> rahmengröße: 21,5"
> bei interesse PN an mich


Wahrscheinlich  hattest du den Rahmen nicht lange in gebrauch, weil das TA-Logo keine Bowdenzüge-Gebrauchsspuren aufweist. Denn bei den ersten gefahrenen km hat man da schon Abdrücke drin. Kannst du mir vom aufgebauten Rad ein Foto zeigen.


----------



## bikebuster90 (30. Oktober 2016)

biete hier meinen austauschrahmen an, transalp summitrider team, größe 21.5", mit kleinteilen, preisvorschläge per pn, der käufer hat 2 jahre garantie auf den rahmen, rahmen ist neu, ungefahren & unaufgebaut


----------



## Tompfl (30. Oktober 2016)

So dann stell ich mein Radl auch mal hier noch rein. Tolles Teil.


----------



## Dancelli (30. Oktober 2016)

Heute war das Wetter wieder perfekt...


----------



## hardtails (30. Oktober 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2077770





Letztes Bild bevor auch mein Rahmen platt war


----------



## Chaotixx (30. Oktober 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2077770
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch gebrochen?
Scheit sich momentan zu häufen [emoji15][emoji26]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## donei (30. Oktober 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Letztes Bild bevor auch mein Rahmen platt war



Auch am Steuerrohr gebrochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tompfl (31. Oktober 2016)

donei schrieb:


> Auch am Steuerrohr gebrochen?


wäre echt interessant wo der gebrochen ist, mach mir langsam sorgen um meinen Rahmen.


----------



## hardtails (12. November 2016)

bei mir war das steuerrohr selber gerissen
aber 100kg und harte fahrweise

nach 4 wochen fullygegurke endlich ersatz


----------



## donei (13. November 2016)

Ich glaube die großen Summit-Rahmen, sollten am Steuerrohr noch mit Gussets verstärkt werden.
Hier Bilder zum vergleichen. 18,5+21,5" Rahmen


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (23. November 2016)

Mhh, Rahmenbrüche sieht man hier leider echt recht oft. Gut, schwer zu beurteilen wie viele % es betrifft und wie gefahren wurde und ob da auch ein Rahmen von einem anderen Hersteller gebrochen wäre. Dennoch ein ungutes Gefühl. Fahre gerade ein Fully, will aber doch wieder zurück auf ein 29er Hardtail, taugt mir irgendwie mehr  Entscheidung liegt gerade zwischen Votec VC Pro, Transalp und Grand Canyon, aber irgendwie sinkt mein Vertrauen in die Transalp Rahmen.


----------



## hardtails (23. November 2016)

_Vincent_Vega_ schrieb:


> aber irgendwie sinkt mein Vertrauen in die Transalp Rahmen.




das waren aber fast ausschließlich summitrider und keiner 29er
und wenn man mal genau schaut sind es bei der letzten summitridergeneration eher wenige (2x ?), betrifft fast nur die alten modelle


----------



## klickfisch (23. November 2016)

Und wenn ich es richtig sehe nur XL Rahmen wo zwischen Oberrohr und Unterrohr keine Verbindung/Verschweißung vorhanden ist.


----------



## hardtails (23. November 2016)

g


klickfisch schrieb:


> Und wenn ich es richtig sehe nur XL Rahmen wo zwischen Oberrohr und Unterrohr keine Verbindung/Verschweißung vorhanden ist.



genau. und in den größenklassen sind die fahrer auch ganz gerne mal ein bisschen schwerer als der durchschnittsfahrer


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. November 2016)

Das Votec fahre ich 
Ich habe das genommen , weil eine eher Traillastige Geo.
Wollte kein CC HT.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (23. November 2016)

Das stimmt, sind tatsächlich zumindest wie ich hier lesen konnte die Summit betroffen. Gut. Dann wäre das kein Ausschluss, hatte auch schon jahrelang ein 26er Transalp ohne Probleme.
Geht mir Ähnlich CMRLaguna, will auch eher eine traillastige Geometrie. Finde jedoch die Ausstattung des Ambition Team X12 2.0 genial, vor allem die Felgen. Und so groß empfinde ich die Unterschiede in der Geo nicht. Aber das Votec wirkt auf mich wie ein grundsolides Alround Talent. Wird eine schwere Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (23. November 2016)

Letztendlich war für mich der Preis entscheidend . Als Sommeraktion im August 400€  günstiger !!
Zudem ist die Ausstattung sehr gut am Votec und die Laufräder mit ihrer 27mm Innenbreite sind sicher nicht die schlechtesten .
Das Votec hat zudem einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel.

Ein guter Bekannter von mir , ca 2 m Groß und etwas über 100 kg leicht , hat sich auf meiner Empfehlung hin , bei Arne persönlich nach dem 29er Rahmen informiert. Aufgrund von Brüchen der Sitzrohre , an 2 Rahmen anderer Hersteller .
Arne hat ihm abgeraten , den 29er Rahmen zu kaufen !!


----------



## recurveman (23. November 2016)

Bei mir hatte Arne im Sommer nicht die geringsten Probleme mit meinen 111kg und dem 29er Rahmen. Bin allerdings nur 1,75m groß und habe einen S-Rahmen gekauft...


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. November 2016)

Mein Bekannter muss seine Sattelstütze bis zum äußersten raus ziehen .  
Eigentlich sind selbst die XL Rahmen für ihn zu klein .  Lenker mit 3 cm Rise und 3 Spacer. Passt ihm so gerade


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (23. November 2016)

Gut, mit meinen 1,78 und 80Kilo würde ich L kaufen und hätte das Problem glaube ich nicht 

Ich finde beim Votec den Rahmen, die 120er Gabel und die Versenkbare Sattelstütze klasse, die Räder mit 27mm innenbreite sind sicher sehr robust und dafür auch nicht soo schwer. Aber die XM1501 mit 25mm innenbreite und 1685g finde ich einfach genial und denke auch von der Stabilität ausreichend. Vor kurzem waren ja noch 22mm innenbreite All Mountain Räder  Zudem mag ich das Übersetzungsverhältnis beim Votec 2x11 nicht so sehr, da sagt mir das Standard Shimano übersetzungsverhältnis beim Transalp mehr zu.

Im Prinzip das Votec mit Transalp x12 2.0 Ausstattung wäre mein Traum und beide kosten zur Zeit 1999 €. Daher schwere Entscheidung für mich.

Aber gut, hier ist ja der Transalp Bilder Thread und wir schweifen ab.


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. November 2016)

Okay 

Hier habe ich noch eins in sauber 

Meine beiden Fun Bikes !

Grüße , Roland


----------



## jofland (23. November 2016)

_Vincent_Vega_ schrieb:


> 120er Gabel


Ich habe beim Modell 1.0 (2016) die SID gegen eine Reba getauscht, dabei Geld gutgeschrieben bekommen und die Gabel per Airshaft auf 120mm getravelt. Vielleicht auch eine Idee für Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donei (23. November 2016)

Hab mir 2014 den ersten in 18" 29er Ambition-Rahmen gekauft, und selber nach meinen Wunsch auf gebaut. Der 2014ener Rahmen war mit normalen Schnellspanner ausgestattet. Hab mit dem Rahmen auch meine Chiemgau-Trail,s gerockt und sämtliche Bergtouren gefahren.
Echt toller stabiler Rahmen!!           Ab 2015 kam der X12-Rahmen, der ja noch stabiler sein soll.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## hardtails (23. November 2016)

Schöne Gegend


----------



## jofland (24. November 2016)

@_Vincent_Vega_

Hier ist meins mit 120er Reba RL


----------



## Mister_C (29. November 2016)




----------



## Mister_C (29. November 2016)

Siggi der II. relaxt noch ein bisschen in der Sonne nach 'ner netten Tour zum Cap Formentor.;-)


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. Dezember 2016)

Nix mehr los mit TA Bikes ?

Gestern Abend schöne 4Std Enduro Tour gefahren 
Dank gutem Licht geht das .



 

Und so sah dann Heute im Hellen das Bike aus 



 

Grüße und schöne Weihnachts Tage 
Roland


----------



## nosferatou (24. Dezember 2016)

Nach dem Umbau im September endlich mal ein aktuelles Bild. Geändert wurden die Laufräder (Ritchey WCS Trail), Federgabel (Manitou Mattoc Pro), DMR Vault Pedale, Sixpack Menace 725mm Lenker und die passenden Ergon Griffe.


----------



## cmrlaguna (2. Januar 2017)

Der erste Schnee im Pott 

Winter Ride mit meiner Bekannten und ihr YT Capra  !

Grüße , Roland


----------



## klickfisch (2. Januar 2017)

Im Spessart war nur alles gefroren:


----------



## elkosie (7. Januar 2017)

War am WE in Stgt unterwegs. Bei Minus 5 Grad hat meine KS Lev versagt. War ihr wohl zu kalt. Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem Signature 2 noch voll zufrieden. Es war eigentlich mal nur als Übergangs Bike für den Winter geplant und jetzt fahre ich schon seid 1,5 Jahren damit. Immer wenns mich Packt und ich der Meinung bin das ein anderes Bike her muss, fahre ich einige zur Probe und stelle fest das es sich überhaupt nicht lohnt. Zumal kosten Bikes anderer Hersteller mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung meist deutlich mehr. Meine Kumpels fahren entweder Liteville oder Specialized und die fahren nirgends schneller runter oder hoch als ich. Preisleistung ist Top bei TA.
Gruss Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Januar 2017)

Bei uns gab´s einen Hauch von Schnee und -5 Grad.
Gestern mit Sonne.
Am Lenker und Helm war durch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit Eis !!

Grüße , Roland


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. Januar 2017)

elkosie schrieb:


> War am WE in Stgt unterwegs. Bei Minus 5 Grad hat meine KS Lev versagt. War ihr wohl zu kalt. Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem Signature 2 noch voll zufrieden. Es war eigentlich mal nur als Übergangs Bike für den Winter geplant und jetzt fahre ich schon seid 1,5 Jahren damit. Immer wenns mich Packt und ich der Meinung bin das ein anderes Bike her muss, fahre ich einige zur Probe und stelle fest das es sich überhaupt nicht lohnt. Zumal kosten Bikes anderer Hersteller mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung meist deutlich mehr. Meine Kumpels fahren entweder Liteville oder Specialized und die fahren nirgends schneller runter oder hoch als ich. Preisleistung ist Top bei TA.
> Gruss RainerAnhang anzeigen 562324



Wenn du doch so zufrieden mit dem Bike bist , warum steht´s dann im Bikemarkt ?

Grüße , Roland


----------



## elkosie (8. Januar 2017)

wie gesagt, manchmal packts mich doch auf was neues umzusteigen. Ich nehms aber aus dem Bikemarkt raus. Hab den Rahmen gerade beim Pulverbeschichten.


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. Januar 2017)

Welche Farbe bekommt´s ?


----------



## elkosie (8. Januar 2017)

Braungrau, Ral 713. Bin gespannt wie es rauskommt. Mein Kumpel hat ein Müsing in der Farbe und das sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## scotty03 (14. Januar 2017)

Eine neues Signature AM für die Galerie


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (14. Januar 2017)

Sieht geil aus!


----------



## scotty03 (14. Januar 2017)

Merci, wollte es von der Farbcombi her schlicht halten, matt soll ja gerade Trend sein.


----------



## Promontorium (15. Januar 2017)

scotty03 schrieb:


> Eine neues Signature AM für die GalerieAnhang anzeigen 564738



Welche Gründe gab's zur Aufgabe des/der Fanes? Wo siehst Du Vorteile des Transalp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty03 (15. Januar 2017)

Keine Aufgabe der Fanes, ist mein Bike für die Ausflüge mit den Kumpels, das Signature ist für AM Touren.


----------



## xtinto (15. Januar 2017)

scotty03 schrieb:


> Eine neues Signature AM für die GalerieAnhang anzeigen 564738



sieht schick aus.
Welche Übersetzung fährst Du? Also wieviel Zähne vorn und was für eine Kassette hinten?


----------



## jofland (15. Januar 2017)

Klein-Kanada im Spessart


----------



## scotty03 (15. Januar 2017)

xtinto schrieb:


> sieht schick aus.
> Welche Übersetzung fährst Du? Also wieviel Zähne vorn und was für eine Kassette hinten?


Vorne 32, hinten 10/42, muss aber erst mal raus, hab noch keine Erfahrung damit. Beim andern Bike fahre ich vorne 30 und hinten 11/41 und bin gut zufrieden.


----------



## xtinto (15. Januar 2017)

Aktuell habe ich auch vorn ein 32er und hinten 10-50. Kann im Moment noch nicht damit fahren. Mal sehen wie es dann ist


----------



## nosferatou (15. Januar 2017)

Unterwegs im Siebengebirge, bei Königswinter/Bonn, feinster Neuschnee, bis dato unbefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (21. Januar 2017)

Falls der Neuschnee nicht ausreicht...ich hätt ein bissl übrig...


----------



## xtinto (21. Januar 2017)

So der Umbau für 2017 ist fertig  

Neu ist:
Gabel von RS Revelation auf Fox Fit4 Factory
Schaltung von XT 2x11 auf Sram Eagle 1x12 (aktuell 32 KB)
Griffe ESI

Gewicht knapp 1 Kilo weniger = 11,5 KG fahrfertig
Und hier die aktuellen Bilder


----------



## gpzmandel (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo ich möchte mich von meinem Transalp Summitrider trennen. 
Letztes Bild unterwegs bleibt jetzt im Keller bis es verkauft ist. 


 
Hier der Link http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/895404-transalp-summitrider-hochwertiger-custom-aufbau
Gruß Maik


----------



## scotty03 (22. Januar 2017)

xtinto schrieb:


> So der Umbau für 2017 ist fertig
> 
> Neu ist:
> Gabel von RS Revelation auf Fox Fit4 Factory
> ...


Super Bilder. Gruss


----------



## xtinto (22. Januar 2017)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Hallo ich möchte mich von meinem Transalp Summitrider trennen.
> Letztes Bild unterwegs bleibt jetzt im Keller bis es verkauft ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 567260
> Hier der Link http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/895404-transalp-summitrider-hochwertiger-custom-aufbau
> Gruß Maik



 schade drum..... trotzdem viel Erfolg beim Verkauf


----------



## kommski (29. Januar 2017)

2017 kann dann losgehen


----------



## Yeti205 (29. Januar 2017)

Harter Hund, Hut ab.


----------



## scotty03 (29. Januar 2017)

Glaube da bin ich ein Warmduscher


----------



## sanwald81 (29. Januar 2017)

Respekt!
Schade, dass es morgen taut! War heute auch nochmal ne Runde im Schnee unterwegs.


----------



## kommski (30. Januar 2017)

Yeti205 schrieb:


> Harter Hund, Hut ab.





scotty03 schrieb:


> Glaube da bin ich ein Warmduscher



Nicht das ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, dass war nur mal ein schneller Testaufbau. Draußen gepennt habe ich damit noch nicht .
Das kälteste war bisher -6 in einem Tarp letztes Jahr Ostern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (4. Februar 2017)

So, Mattoc wieder raus, Durolux wieder rein. Reverb Stealth entsorgt und gegen eine Giant Stütze getaucht... an der ursprgünglich geplanten Restekiste sind inzwischen viele Neuteile drangekommen. Macht halt Spaß!


----------



## BjL (4. Februar 2017)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> So, Mattoc wieder raus, Durolux wieder rein. Reverb Stealth entsorgt und gegen eine Giant Stütze getaucht... an der ursprgünglich geplanten Restekiste sind inzwischen viele Neuteile drangekommen. Macht halt Spaß!



Erinnert mich irgendwie an:


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Februar 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an:
> Anhang anzeigen 571594


Schwarz kann jeder!


----------



## BjL (5. Februar 2017)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Schwarz kann jeder!


Jeder wie er möchte 

Aber merke gut:


----------



## hardtails (5. Februar 2017)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> So, Mattoc wieder raus, Durolux wieder rein. Reverb Stealth entsorgt und gegen eine Giant Stütze getaucht... an der ursprgünglich geplanten Restekiste sind inzwischen viele Neuteile drangekommen. Macht halt Spaß!


Warum mattoc wieder raus?
Nicht passend an einen ht?


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Februar 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Warum mattoc wieder raus?
> Nicht passend an einen ht?


Es passte mir vom Fahrverhalten nicht wirklich, dass Ansprechen war mir zu straff und optisch wirkte die Mattoc zu schmalbrüstig.
Mein Popometer findet die alte Durolux einfach besser.


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Februar 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Jeder wie er möchte



Ich habe genug schwarze Rahmen gefahren, irgendwann muss auch mal etwas farbiges in der Garage stehen.
Dazu bin ich noch Liteville Forum geschädigt, wo jedes zweite Rad schwarz eloxiert ist. Dann lieber rohes Alu.


----------



## BjL (5. Februar 2017)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich habe genug schwarze Rahmen gefahren, irgendwann muss auch mal etwas farbiges in der Garage stehen.
> Dazu bin ich noch Liteville Forum geschädigt, wo jedes zweite Rad schwarz eloxiert ist. Dann lieber rohes Alu.



Frauchens Siggi ist in Alu Raw . Sieht auch sehr gut aus


----------



## hemmeangelsepp (13. Februar 2017)

Und noch einmal schwarz

am Samstag die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Transalp

( mein erstes Fully,  der Rücken und mein Handgelenk danken es mir,
 kein vergleich zu meinem alten Hardtail )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (13. Februar 2017)

hemmeangelsepp schrieb:


> Und noch einmal schwarz
> 
> am Samstag die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Transalp
> 
> ...



Sieh gut aus...ein bisschen Farbe ist ja dran  .....viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## xtinto (13. Februar 2017)

und mit Schwung um die Ecke


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Februar 2017)

Ist das der neue Signatur Rahmen? Kenne ich gar nicht ohne Gusset am Sitzrohr?
Oder ist das Rahmengröße S?

Bei mir gibt es bald eine neue Gabel. Schwanke noch zwischen Mattoc Pro 2 und Fox 34 Factory fit 4..
Die RS Pike wird rausfliegen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hemmeangelsepp (15. Februar 2017)

Jo
ist der kleinste Rahmen, deshalb kein Gusset am Sitzrohr.
Ausstattung:

120 mm Federweg hinten und vorne

vorne eine Pike
Antrieb 2 x 11

slx Kurbel 26 - 36	  Kasette  11 - 42
DT Swiss  E 1900
Bremsen 2 x 180   slx
wenn ich ein paar touren gemacht habe,  kommt noch einen kleiner Fahrbericht


----------



## nolo (17. Februar 2017)

Hier ein paar Bilder aus den letzten Monaten...


----------



## hemmeangelsepp (28. Februar 2017)

Traumhaftes Wetter die letzten Tage,
nur die Kondition könnte etwas besser sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (28. Februar 2017)

Das Holz hat es dir angetan? ;-)
Ich und mein Holz, holzi, holzi Holz [emoji445] 


Bei mir kommt morgen was neues ins Transalp-Fully [emoji5]. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nolo (28. Februar 2017)

Warum?


----------



## Chaotixx (28. Februar 2017)

nolo schrieb:


> Warum?




Warum was? Die neue Gabel?
Weil mich die Pike von Anfang an genervt hat. 
Erst war nach 200km der bladder undicht. Dann ausgeschlagene Büchsen nach 500km und jetzt eine knackende Krone. Und das ansprechen war auch nie besonders trotz mehr als regelmäßig gemachtem Service. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nolo (1. März 2017)

Das Spiel in den Buchsen der Pike macht mir auch sorgen, das ist sehr deutlich zu spüren. Hätte ich von so einer Gabel nicht erwartet.
Das Ansprechverhalten finde ich ebenfalls nicht besonders feinfühlig, das führe ich aber auf den Einsatzzweck zurück. Diese Gabel ist halt nicht gemacht um den Komfort bei leichten Unebenheiten zu verbessern, sondern die Traktion wenn es richtig zur Sache geht.
Ansonsten hatte ich keine Probleme, war allerdings bisher nicht beim Service...


----------



## hardtails (1. März 2017)

Ansprechverhalten wird mit dem awk deutlich besser
aber ist halt nochmal Geld....


----------



## nolo (2. März 2017)

Entschuldigung was bedeutet awk?


----------



## hardtails (2. März 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/awk-doppelkammersystem.728967/page-40


----------



## nolo (2. März 2017)

Ok, hab ich gefunden...
Gabeltuning zur Veränderung der Federkennlinie mittels eines nachträglich montierten zweikammersystems...

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## hardtails (5. März 2017)

also ich häte die pike ohne awk wahrscheinlich wieder raus geschmissen
mir war die entweder viel zu straf so das kleine unebenheiten voll durchgingen,
oder sie war mir viel zu weich, so das sie in steilen stellen durchgerauscht ist. 
ein mittelding für mein 100kg hab ich nicht gefunden.
mit dem awk bin ich fast glücklich
ist zwar nicht ganz so sensibel wie die dt swiss (die leider nciht dauerhaft gehalten hat) aber steht auch schön hoch im federweg


----------



## Chaotixx (5. März 2017)

Neue Gabel[emoji5]
Aber ein wahnsinniger Kampf beim Einbau. Werde mich mal an den Manitou Support wenden müssen..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (5. März 2017)

gabelschaft innen zu weit und außen zu dünn?


----------



## Mountain77 (5. März 2017)

Ich hab die Mattoc wieder im Summitrider verbaut... hatte selbst keine Probleme. 
Leg die Bremsleitung aber anders, nicht zwischen den Gabelholmen her. Wenn die Gabel voll einfedert, knickt die Leitung.


----------



## Chaotixx (5. März 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> gabelschaft innen zu weit und außen zu dünn?



Exakt. Ich habe gehofft das es mit der Mattoc 2 behoben wäre..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chaotixx (5. März 2017)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Mattoc wieder im Summitrider verbaut... hatte selbst keine Probleme.
> Leg die Bremsleitung aber anders, nicht zwischen den Gabelholmen her. Wenn die Gabel voll einfedert, knickt die Leitung.




Wie würdest du sie verbauen?
So hatte ich es auf MtB News im Test gesehen und von den Haltern her stimmt es. 

Aber lasse mich gerne eines besseren Belehren ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain77 (5. März 2017)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Wie würdest du sie verbauen?
> So hatte ich es auf MtB News im Test gesehen und von den Haltern her stimmt es.
> 
> Aber lasse mich gerne eines besseren Belehren ;-)
> ...











Ich habe die Leitung wie auf den Bildern zu sehen gelegt.


----------



## cmrlaguna (30. März 2017)

Heute Top Wetter auf meiner Feierabend Runde


----------



## Frodijak (2. April 2017)

…


----------



## TimB (2. April 2017)

Neues Bike. Auf der ersten Runde hat es einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht.


----------



## hardtails (4. April 2017)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Heute Top Wetter auf meiner Feierabend Runde




sind wir uns heute im weitmarer Holz begegnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (4. April 2017)

Bist du das unten am Waldhaus gewesen und dann Hinter mir gefahren , ja


----------



## hardtails (4. April 2017)

und du hast eindeutig das tempo angezogen als du es bemerkt hast


----------



## cmrlaguna (4. April 2017)

Interval Training an steilen Stücken 
Ich war auf dem Weg einige Trails zu fahren. Feierabend Runde !
Ich wohne in der Ecke.


----------



## Th3Rock (9. April 2017)

So, jetzt endlich hier mal mein Summitrider. Aufgebaut wurde das Bike schon im Herbst 2016. 
Jetzt nutzte Ich mal das schöne Wetter, um ein Paar Bilder zu machen. 





















Gruß Flo


----------



## Chaotixx (9. April 2017)

Schick! Was ist das für eine Gabel? Pike oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Th3Rock (9. April 2017)

Ja ist die 650B+ Boost Pike 

Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (9. April 2017)

Spaß Trail Bike,


----------



## xtinto (9. April 2017)

niceann schrieb:


> Spaß Trail Bike,



Absolut


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. April 2017)

Heute eine Trail Runde mit Fremdgänger skwal83 ( vorher Summit ! ) gedreht 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Th3Rock (14. April 2017)

Nochmal ein Paar Bilder mit mehr Details





Gruß Flo


----------



## Frodijak (14. April 2017)

Bevor ich morgen wieder auf Sommerbereifung umschwenke und mal den RaceKing ausprobieren werde, durfte heute noch mal im Matsch gespielt werden!


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. April 2017)

Umbau auf 1x11 mit ovalem 30er Kettenblatt ( Absolute Black ) und 11/46 er Kassette von SunRace.
Kette ist noch fast neu , lasse ich aber beim nächsten Wechsel etwas länger .
Schaltet sich im Moment sehr gut . Von dem ovalen Blatt merke ich allerdings nichts. 
Was ja auch gut ist 
Bike kommt jetzt auf 12,8 Kg ! So schlecht ja nicht für ein AL Enduro.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## hemmeangelsepp (10. Mai 2017)

Sonntagstour mit Frau - rund um Hofstetten -


----------



## kommski (26. Mai 2017)

Nix dolles, nur kurzer Ausrüstungs-Check verbunden mit mini SR-Runde und Tasse Tee im freien


----------



## PatrolY61 (28. Mai 2017)

Moin Moin. 
Bin neu hier im Forum und auch im Segment der Fully Fahrer (gesundheits bedingt). Das Signature ist bei mir ein Alltag/Reise/Spassbike.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. Mai 2017)

PatrolY61 schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> Bin neu hier im Forum und auch im Segment der Fully Fahrer (gesundheits bedingt). Das Signature ist bei mir ein Alltag/Reise/Spassbike.
> Gruß Torsten
> Anhang anzeigen 608977 Anhang anzeigen 608980



Gewagte Optik mit den Anbauteilen 
Aber für deinen angegebenen Einsatz sicher passend . Viel Spaß damit 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatrolY61 (28. Mai 2017)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Gewagte Optik mit den Anbauteilen
> Aber für deinen angegebenen Einsatz sicher passend . Viel Spaß damit
> 
> Grüße , Roland


Hallo Roland. Ja die Kotflügel sind bei der anzahl der Tretmienen hier schon fast Pflicht. Bei den Griffen war mir beim alten Bike wichtig, das ich die Stellung der Handgelenke mal ändern kann. In der Satteltasche findet alles Platz von Blutzuckermessgerät (der Trend geht ja zur Chronischen Zweitkrankheit) über Ständer usw...

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Yeti205 (1. Juni 2017)

Macht auch im Bikepark ne gute Figur.


----------



## fliege1 (1. Juni 2017)

Braunlage!
Da braucht´s Federweg.


----------



## schwalli (7. Juni 2017)

Yeti205 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 610079 Macht auch im Bikepark ne gute Figur.


Wurmberg....
Die Hotdogs da sind echt gut aber die Monsterroller ne plage!!!


----------



## donei (11. Juni 2017)

Mal wieder einen schönen Gruß, aus'm Chiemgau.


----------



## xtinto (11. Juni 2017)

donei schrieb:


> Mal wieder einen schönen Gruß, aus'm Chiemgau.



Na da will ich gleich Mal freundlich zurück Grüßen aus dem Harz


----------



## nolo (14. Juni 2017)

Was sind Monsterroller?


----------



## schwalli (14. Juni 2017)




----------



## schwalli (14. Juni 2017)

https://www.monsterroller.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (14. Juni 2017)

Hier stand müll


----------



## nolo (15. Juni 2017)

Die sind ja cool, macht sicher Monster viel Spaß.


----------



## nolo (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo Xtinto,
was ist denn jetzt mit einem Fazit zur Fox und dem 12 x Antrieb?
Besser, schlechter....


----------



## xtinto (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo nolo,

also 1x12 ist einfach nur ein Traum. Für mich gibt es im Moment nix besseres.
Bedienung, Bandbreite, Reinigung/Pflege alles TOP
Mit der XT 2x11 M8000 von 2016 war ich nie richtig zufrieden. Ich glaube die 1x11 X01 die ich davor hatte; hatt's schon versaut  

FOX ist auch super. Spricht im Gegensatz zur RS ein bisschen sensibler an und ist steifer.

Alles in allem haben sich beide Umbauten gelohnt.

Gruß xtinto


----------



## cmrlaguna (24. Juni 2017)

Wir waren Heute beim Transalp Event in Brilon 

Da eine sehr gute Freundin ein weiteres Bike haben möchte und sie sich für ein Signature ED 1.0 , nach einer längeren Tour mit meinem ,
entschieden hat , sind wir Heute hin.
Ich muss sagen , hat sich gelohnt. Ist wirklich toll , wenn man mal jemanden Persönlich kennenlernen kann und dann feststellt ,
wie locker und nett  , Arne und Vater sind.
Man merkt mit wieviel Herz sie bei der Sache sind  . Muss ich wohl doch in Zukunft bei TA bleiben 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Promontorium (24. Juni 2017)

Die sehen 2-farbig wirklich schick aus, egal ob blauer, gelber ider grüner Streifen! 

Beim ersten Bild dachte ich bis zuletzt, das rot-schwarze im Hintergrund sei ein Specialized oder so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (24. Juni 2017)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Die sehen 2-farbig wirklich schick aus, egal ob blauer, gelber ider grüner Streifen!
> 
> Beim ersten Bild dachte ich bis zuletzt, das rot-schwarze im Hintergrund sei ein Specialized oder so!



Das Bike bereitet Arne da gerade , mit seinem Mitarbeiter , für meine Bekannte vor.
Wurde alles so eingestellt , wie sie wollte und das bei jedem Bike .
Die Jungs hatten da richtig Lust drauf 
Es sollen noch mehr Events an verschieden Orten folgen. 

Übrigens sind alle ! RAL Farben Kombi möglich . Schwarz als Grundfarbe muss nicht sein . 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## rstablo (25. Juni 2017)

meine Transalp-Lauf-726-Variante, vorne 27,5", hinten 26"


----------



## Jakten (25. Juni 2017)

Irre wie Decals einen Rahmen verändern können. Steht dem Signature aber sehr gut


----------



## PatrolY61 (25. Juni 2017)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Das Bike bereitet Arne da gerade , mit seinem Mitarbeiter , für meine Bekannte vor.
> Wurde alles so eingestellt , wie sie wollte und das bei jedem Bike .
> Die Jungs hatten da richtig Lust drauf
> Es sollen noch mehr Events an verschieden Orten folgen.
> ...



War einmal bei denen in der Werkstatt und auf einem Event in den Harburger Bergen bei HH. Das ganze Team ist ein Haufen, den man gerne wieder trifft.


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (2. Juli 2017)

Leider hat der Termin nicht gepasst, sonst wären wir beim Test Event sehr gern dabei gewesen. Und das neue Design sieht echt toll aus!


----------



## Dancelli (18. Juli 2017)

Heute nochmal mit dem kleinen, spritzigen 26 Zoll unterwegs. Bergauf wirklich ein Knaller. Ist wie Treppen hoch ohne Kiste Wasser...;-)


----------



## cmrlaguna (19. Juli 2017)

Brennholz


----------



## hardtails (19. Juli 2017)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Brennholz



haste dir was mit heim genommen?


----------



## cmrlaguna (19. Juli 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> haste dir was mit heim genommen?




Ja 2 im Rucksack


----------



## Dancelli (27. Juli 2017)

Habe heute ein paar Kleinigkeiten an meinem Ambition 3.0 geändert:

Hope Spacer in orange (vorher schwarz) sowie Trickstuff Sattelklemme verbaut:






Hope Schnellspanner VR+HR in orange:



 

Aheadkappe auch gleich getauscht:



 

Notwendig - nein, aber Spaß macht es trotzdem ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dancelli (29. Juli 2017)

Und weil es so schön war, habe ich heute nach meinem Geschmack weiter gefriemelt.
Den Schriftzug entfernt, lustig, was dabei zum Vorschein kam...;-)



 

anschließend noch die Aufkleber der Mavic-Laufräder entfernt und nun überleg ich mir was Neues


----------



## hardtails (29. Juli 2017)

du musst eindeutig mehr fahren


----------



## Dancelli (29. Juli 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> du musst eindeutig mehr fahren



...bin ich heute früh, hab ja noch ein Rad.


----------



## Lucinator (9. August 2017)

Liebe Transalp Ambition Team x12 Fahrer,

falls jemand aus dem Raum Würzburg ein Ambition in 20,5zoll fährt: ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich kurz Probesitzen dürfte.
Gerne auch bei einer schönen gemeinsamen Tour. Fahre ein Rocky Mountain Vertex 950 was dann selbstverständlich auch getestet werden darf.

Beste Grüße, Lucas


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (10. August 2017)




----------



## Dancelli (20. August 2017)

Heute mit neuen RockShox - Decals unterwegs:





Leider hat es sich kurze Zeit später komplett ausgeregnet, feiner Sommer:


----------



## Gracedash (20. August 2017)

ral 3007, schwarzrot. nicht hundertprozentig meine Vorstellung getroffen aber trotzdem schick kleine Details noch im Laufe der Zeit und fertig. Und das Ding macht riesen Laune


----------



## Th3Rock (21. August 2017)

Kannst du denn noch einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht schreiben, gerade, ob der Hinterbau stark wippt beim treten bergauf?
Gerne dürfen auch andere dazu was schreiben.


----------



## Gracedash (21. August 2017)

Also wenn man die Plattform reinhaut und sitzend pedaliert ist ruhe im hinterbau. Zumindest sehe ich den Kolben nicht in den Dämpfer federn. Bei offenem Dämpfer sinds beim treten ungefähr 10% auf der sag-skala.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (21. August 2017)

Dann trittst du aber unrund :-D
Fahre das Rad aktuell selbst- 160er Wippe mit dem normalen Monarch RT3.
Beim "geschlossenen" Zustand am Dämpfer ist er ehr hart- kein Wippen, kein wegsacken.
Auf der Trail-Stufe auch schon quasi kein wippen mehr. Aber auch komplett offen, wippt er kaum, zieht sich jedoch unter Kettenzug etwas in den Federweg...

Mit dem Monarch Plus ist alles etwas weicher..

Achtung: Bei beiden habe ich keinen Vergleich zum DebonAir- ich fahre den normalen..
P.S. Bald ist ein Fully mit 160mm in Größe M im Bikemarkt ;-)


----------



## Yeti205 (21. August 2017)

Der Debonair wippt etwas mehr, dafür ist er super fluffig bei kleinen Hindernissen.


----------



## Gracedash (21. August 2017)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Auf der Trail-Stufe auch schon quasi kein wippen mehr. Aber auch komplett offen, wippt er kaum, zieht sich jedoch unter Kettenzug etwas in den Federweg...



ja so in etwa meinte ich das auch bei 140mm und eingestelltem sag bei etwa 25%


----------



## cmrlaguna (27. August 2017)

Ich bin erstmal weg von TA 

Nicht weil ich unzufrieden oder irgendwas war , ich habe nur mal wieder Lust auf was anderes bekommen.

Meinen grauen Signature Rahmen findet ihr bei Interesse im Bikemarkt !!

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Promontorium (27. August 2017)

Was wird's?


----------



## cmrlaguna (27. August 2017)

Ein Devinci Spartan Carbon habe ich mir aufgebaut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (28. August 2017)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. August 2017)




----------



## Dancelli (16. September 2017)

Neues Update an meinem Transalp...

Frisch vom Laufradbauer Spank Spike Race 33 inkl. Hope 4 und Nobby Nic. Außerdem habe ich mir vor ein paar Wochen noch einen RaceFace Vorbau und Lenker gegönnt:







 


Nu is alles feddich. 

Glaub ich...


----------



## Lucinator (16. September 2017)

Weil mir die vielen vorgestellten Transalp Bikes auch bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen haben, wolle ich im Gegenzug auch nun meine Konfiguration vorstellen:
Transalp Ambition Team 29 X12 | RAL 7037(Staubgrau/matt) | 20,5" | 11,3 komplett 
Nur der Rahmen inkl. Steuersatz/Sattelklemme/Kabel-Clips: 2030g 

Habe mir allerdings nur den Rahmen bei Transalp bestellt und das Ambition selbst mit vorhandenen Teilen aufgebaut.


----------



## Slow (16. September 2017)

Sehr schön! 
Ich glaube so ein grau wäre auch meine Wahlfarbe. 
Hast du ein Gesamtgewicht?


----------



## Lucinator (17. September 2017)

Dank dir, Slow!
Ich habe deine Fragen direkt in meinem Beitrag ergänzt


----------



## Seebl (8. Oktober 2017)

Mal ein schlechtes Handybild von meinem Transalp. Zuverlässig und gleichermaßen fix, ich glaube es bleibt erstmal noch.


----------



## Curetia (8. Oktober 2017)

Dann möchte ich mich hier auch mal einreihen und mein am Freitag erhaltenes Transalp 29" vorstellen (Der Rahmen ist gepulvert in der Farbe RAL 1026 Luminous yellow glänzend):




(Auch wenn es auf dem Bild anders aussieht, aber das Vorderrad hängt auch in der Luft)


----------



## hemmeangelsepp (2. November 2017)

Dann mach ich auch mal

Habe für meine Frau ein neues  _*Summitrider*_ aufgebaut:

Rahmen 16"
Laufräder 27,5 "   DT Swiss

Schaltung   SLX  2 x 11   24-34	 11-46
Bremsen Shimano SLX Ø 180
Gabel  -Revelation-   120 mm
Rahmen - Gabel - Sattelstütze  hier aus dem Bikemarkt
Rest teilweise Gebraucht und Neuteile
Bitte  keine Diskusion lostreten wegen der Übersetzung.
Zur info, es läst sich sogar Groß-Groß  und Klein-Klein schalten.
Meine Frau ist Glücklich, so kommt sie die Berge hoch, 
sich möchte lieber langsam fahren, als schieben.


----------



## Yeti205 (2. November 2017)

Schön geworden und die Übersetzung geht doch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gracedash (2. November 2017)

Wieviel wiegt es denn?


----------



## Slow (3. November 2017)

Oh, Summitrider und schwarz hab ich auch:


----------



## Lucinator (3. November 2017)

Doch kein grau!
Was wiegt deine Konfiguration?
Nutzt du das Bike für XC Touren oder Hauptsächlich als AM/Downhill Bike?


----------



## Slow (3. November 2017)

Ja, kein grau. War mir den Aufpreis, Mehrgewicht und erhöhte Lieferzeit dann im Endeffekt doch nicht wert. Auch wenn grau schon sehr geil wäre. 
Das Rad wiegt wie abgebildet 11,14 kg. 
Ich fahre XC-Touren bis Allmountain. Deshalb der leichte Aufbau und mit Klickies. Bin super zufrieden mit der Kombi so. Ausreichend robust und trotzdem schön Vortrieb. 
Hatte auch alternativ mit dem Ambition und 120mm FW geliebäugelt, da ich aber noch ein reines XC Hardtail habe, sollte der Rahmen mehr Reserven bieten.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. Dezember 2017)

Slow schrieb:


> Ja, kein grau. War mir den Aufpreis, Mehrgewicht und erhöhte Lieferzeit dann im Endeffekt doch nicht wert. Auch wenn grau schon sehr geil wäre.
> Das Rad wiegt wie abgebildet 11,14 kg.
> Ich fahre XC-Touren bis Allmountain. Deshalb der leichte Aufbau und mit Klickies. Bin super zufrieden mit der Kombi so. Ausreichend robust und trotzdem schön Vortrieb.
> Hatte auch alternativ mit dem Ambition und 120mm FW geliebäugelt, da ich aber noch ein reines XC Hardtail habe, sollte der Rahmen mehr Reserven bieten.



Des ist ne Revelation oder? Kommst du gut klar ohne Variostütze?

Hier nochmal ein schon etwas älteres Bild... bin gerade neue Laufräder (Ex1501) am draufbasteln. Die Decals der Pike müssten eigentlich auch mal ab...


----------



## Slow (21. Dezember 2017)

Jap, ist eine Revelation.
Ich komme ohne Variostütze super klar. Mir fehlt das Feedback vom Bike/Sattel unterm Hintern wenn ich mit abgesenkten Sattel fahre. Komme damit nicht klar. Für verblockte oder extrem steile Sachen habe ich extra die Schnellspann-Sattelklemme und Syntace Little Joe dran. Aber das sind dann Ausnahmestellen.

Würde die Decals von deiner Pike auch abmachen. (-;


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. Dezember 2017)

Oje... gerade der Sattel macht mich bekloppt wenn ich ne Abfahrt vor mir habe. Das bike muss unter meinen Poppes frei sein damit es agiel bleibt.

Decals habe ich gerade abgepiddelt... hatte ich eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit vor nur das Haus hat mich ziemlich in beschlag genommen...
Bei dir musste mal was wegen der Bremsleistung vorne machen, schaut ja gruselig aus!

Rahmengröße ist aber M oder sowas oder?


----------



## Slow (26. Dezember 2017)

Jupp, ist M.


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. Februar 2018)

Nach knapp 5 Monaten Fremdgehen ( leider war mir der Devinci Rahmen doch zu kurz )
und nicht entscheiden können , erstmal back to TA 

Grüße  , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayF (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo Transalp Gemeinde,

grad fertig geworden mit meinem neuen Summitrider... 





Nach einer kleinen Runde kann ich  schon mal sagen, bin begeistert  Macht Spaß das Teil.. 

VG Jürgen


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (10. Februar 2018)

Läuft... nur die grünen Decals


----------



## JayF (10. Februar 2018)

Find ich eben grad ansprechend.. Das rot der Felgen Decals beißt sich halt noch.. Wird bei Zeiten geändert..


----------



## Slow (10. Februar 2018)

Sinnvoll und schick aufgebaut, Glückwunsch!
Finde das grün auch gut. Und wenn man sich daran sattgesehen hat, kann man sie immer noch runtermachen.


----------



## JayF (10. Februar 2018)

Slow schrieb:


> Sinnvoll und schick aufgebaut, Glückwunsch!
> Finde das grün auch gut. Und wenn man sich daran sattgesehen hat, kann man sie immer noch runtermachen.



Danke! 
So sehe ich das auch...


----------



## Gracedash (13. Februar 2018)

Das Grün geht schon in Ordnung so, gut dass es die odi lock-on Ringe in allen Farben gibt Vielleicht ist der saint-bremssattel etwas overkill am Hinterrad. Hatte ich an meinem 140er signature auch erst, habe ihn dann aber gegen einen slx-sattel getauscht. einfach an die saint-leitung dran und fertig. 40 gramm gespart kostet 25 Euro und hab nun noch nen Ersatz rumliegen. Und der Banjoanschluss ist an der Seite, so bekommst die Leitung noch etwas sauberer verlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayF (13. Februar 2018)

Gracedash schrieb:


> Das Grün geht schon in Ordnung so, gut dass es die odi lock-on Ringe in allen Farben gibt Vielleicht ist der saint-bremssattel etwas overkill am Hinterrad. Hatte ich an meinem 140er signature auch erst, habe ihn dann aber gegen einen slx-sattel getauscht. einfach an die saint-leitung dran und fertig. 40 gramm gespart kostet 25 Euro und hab nun noch nen Ersatz rumliegen. Und der Banjoanschluss ist an der Seite, so bekommst die Leitung noch etwas sauberer verlegt



Moin,
bin auch viel in den Alpen unterwegs und hab ein Gewicht von 105kg. Fahr am Fully auch die Combo und bin begeistert, drum werd ich es erst mal testen. Aber vermutlich wirds am Hardtail zu viel des Guten sein. Hast schon recht. Die Bremskraft am Hardtail aufs Rad zu bekommen funzt halt nicht. Die 40g wären mir tatsächlich egal, da sollte ich erst mal an mir optimieren...


----------



## Trialar (19. Februar 2018)

Hier mal das Transalp Signature II, welches ich für meine Freundin aufgebaut hab. 12,8kg inkl. Pedale.

Fing als Low Budget Projekt und ist es eigentlich für das was rauskam auch geblieben


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (19. Februar 2018)

Naja Low-Budget schaut aber anders aus, oder? ;-)

Was ist des fürn RAL Ton? Oder ist gar Alu RAW?


----------



## Trialar (19. Februar 2018)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Naja Low-Budget schaut aber anders aus, oder? ;-)



Na das will ich doch hoffen  




ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Was ist des fürn RAL Ton? Oder ist gar Alu RAW?



Ist Alu Raw und der Hinterbau Zartrosa Metallic ​


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (19. Februar 2018)

Eloxiert oder "unbehandeltes" RAW?

Wie behandelst du das Alu gerade jetzt in den Wintermonaten?


----------



## Trialar (22. Februar 2018)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Eloxiert oder "unbehandeltes" RAW?
> 
> Wie behandelst du das Alu gerade jetzt in den Wintermonaten?



Unbehandelt... Rad wird aber im Winter nicht genutzt. An sich ist der Rahmen schon oxidiert und find das fleckige ganz nett eigentlich. Von dem her bleibt er erst mal unbehandelt und ich wart mal ab.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. Februar 2018)

Ok.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Seebl (22. Februar 2018)

Schau mal auf die Seite davor, da siehst du wie unbehandeltes Raw nach einem Jahr ausschaut.
Mit ein bißchen Mühe und Stahlwolle bekommt man ihn recht schnell auf einen seidenmatten Glanz.

Viel Spaß mit dem Transalp!


----------



## hardtails (22. Februar 2018)

--> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-raw-bikes.557270/page-117


----------



## Mais (12. März 2018)

Dancelli schrieb:


> Neues Update an meinem Transalp...
> 
> Frisch vom Laufradbauer Spank Spike Race 33 inkl. Hope 4 und Nobby Nic. Außerdem habe ich mir vor ein paar Wochen noch einen RaceFace Vorbau und Lenker gegönnt:
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ist schon etwas älter dein Post - aber welche Reifen hast du auf der Kiste und gibt's da auch Bilder vom Reifen im Hinterbau?
Fahre ein Drössiger H-Lite, das von seinen Dimensionierungen her gar nicht unähnlich ist, und 2,35er Hans Dampf auf Mavic EN321 hatte da vielleicht noch 1-2mm Platz zur Kettenstrebe :-o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy_rider (20. März 2018)

hemmeangelsepp schrieb:


> Dann mach ich auch mal
> 
> Habe für meine Frau ein neues  _*Summitrider*_ aufgebaut:
> 
> ...



Nur so aus Interesse ( Ich habe auch gerade eines mit 2x11, allerdings 11-42 hinten aufgebaut), das ist dann aber schon der SGS-Käfig hinten oder?

Grüße 
Bruno


----------



## easy_rider (20. März 2018)

Ich hab leider noch keine besseren Bilder gemacht, aber hier mal ein Vorgeschmack unter anderem mit frisch genähter Rahmentasche


----------



## jofland (20. März 2018)

Rahmentasche


----------



## easy_rider (21. März 2018)

jofland schrieb:


> Rahmentasche



Ja, meine erste. Ich muss noch die Nähte abdichten aber das ding sollte bombastisch stabil sein, ich glaube ich habe es etwas mit den Klettverschlüssen übertrieben   Ich hab die am Wochenende mal probeweise mit etwas Ausrüstung bestückt und bin wirklich erstaunt, man merkt das Gewicht an dieser Stelle wirklich kaum!


----------



## cmrlaguna (2. April 2018)

Osterrunde


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Juni 2018)

Der Rahmen hängt ab nächster Woche erstmal an der Wand


----------



## Flamer (2. Juni 2018)

Hi, wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Stabilität des Endurorahmen aus ist dieser auch für den Bikeparkeinsatz stabil genug? Hat da wer Erfahrung? 

Grüße


----------



## BjL (2. Juni 2018)

Flamer schrieb:


> Hi, wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Stabilität des Endurorahmen aus ist dieser auch für den Bikeparkeinsatz stabil genug? Hat da wer Erfahrung?
> 
> Grüße



Ja und ja


----------



## elschling (1. Juli 2018)

Einige Sprayer haben ja echt mal Talent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igorulm (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Hardtail für den Trail auf zu bauen . Wie sind den eure Erfahrungen mit dem summitrider sind die Rahmen stabil ? Und wie fährt es sich so?

Danke euch


----------



## kommski (9. Juli 2018)

Bin immer noch mit meinem 2013 SR unterwegs. Das Radl läuft und läuft.


----------



## Igorulm (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen kurze Frage in die Runde da mein Fullyrahmen gebrochen ist bin ich am Überlegen mir evtl. Den signature Rahmen zu holen und meine bestehenden Parts zu verwenden. Einzige Bedenken was ich habe würde vorne eine  140mm Gabel fahren und hinten auch 140mm ist aber nur ein 200x51 Dämpfer normal sollte ja ein 200x57 rein Wer dann Rechnerisch hinten nur 120mm Federweg. Laut Transalp ist echt machbar aber nicht optimal.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. Juli 2018)

Willst du einen ohne Dämpfer kaufen ? 
Ich habe gerade einen Rahmen im Bikemarkt


----------



## Igorulm (17. Juli 2018)

Ja wollte ihn ohne Dämpfer.  Warum verkaufst ihn?


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. Juli 2018)

Musste mal was anderes her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igorulm (17. Juli 2018)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Musste mal was anderes her


Ich hab dir eine Nachricht geschrieben


----------



## Igorulm (14. August 2018)

Wollte auch mal Hallo sagen bin jetzt auch ein Besitzer eines Transalp Signature 2. Erste fahrten hinter mir macht Laune das Bike 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2300042
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2300039


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. März 2019)

Was neues für die Frau  Sie wollte unbedingt ein Bike in der Farbe und da ich noch so viele Teile übrig hatte


----------



## hardtails (15. März 2019)

RAL 6027 ?


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. März 2019)

Türkis Blau 5018


----------



## AndreMD (15. März 2019)

sieht gut aus


----------



## cmrlaguna (15. März 2019)

Danke !


----------



## donei (15. März 2019)

Schöne Farbe und Guter Aufbau. Auch die neuen Schriftzüge von TA, nicht schlecht.


----------



## scotty03 (15. März 2019)

Hi, super Farbe.


----------



## schwalli (23. März 2019)

Alles was die Sammelkiste hergab.
Summitrider 21" ,
Sunringle Endurofelgen,
Mountain King 26×2.3 Protection, Xt Bremsen, 26er Kettenblatt mit 1x10 Xt und Sunrace Kassette 11x46 und Manitou Mattoc Pro 2 mit 160mm.
Werden diese Combo mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwalli (29. April 2019)

Kletterziege?


----------



## Vogward (30. April 2019)

schwalli schrieb:


> Alles was die Sammelkiste hergab.
> Summitrider 21" ,
> Sunringle Endurofelgen,
> Mountain King 26×2.3 Protection, Xt Bremsen, 26er Kettenblatt mit 1x10 Xt und Sunrace Kassette 11x46 und Manitou Mattoc Pro 2 mit 160mm.
> Werden diese Combo mal ausprobieren Anhang anzeigen 841406 Anhang anzeigen 841408 Anhang anzeigen 841409 Anhang anzeigen 841410




Moin,
welches Schaltwerk hast du denn verbaut?
XT M? 10fach SGS?
Einstellen war einfach oder gibts Probleme mit dem 46er Ritzel?
Danke


----------



## schwalli (30. April 2019)

Ja ist ein 10 Fach XT-frag n Fuchs welche Ausführung.
Einstellung eigentlich einfach-eine längere Schraube mußte ich eintauschen glaube die B-Schraube war es


----------



## Vogward (6. Mai 2019)

schwalli schrieb:


> Ja ist ein 10 Fach XT-frag n Fuchs welche Ausführung.
> Einstellung eigentlich einfach-eine längere Schraube mußte ich eintauschen glaube die B-Schraube war es



Danke!


----------



## PeteRich (24. Juli 2019)




----------



## chost (17. September 2019)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Ghost.1 (11. Dezember 2019)

easy_rider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 709934 Anhang anzeigen 709931 Anhang anzeigen 709932 Ich hab leider noch keine besseren Bilder gemacht, aber hier mal ein Vorgeschmack unter anderem mit frisch genähter Rahmentasche Anhang anzeigen 709931 Anhang anzeigen 709932



Willst du mir die Ral Nummer verraten?


----------



## likekiel (17. April 2020)

Bergziege im Flachland


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (17. April 2020)

Kann auch noch eins beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## likekiel (17. April 2020)

Womit hast du den Lenker soweit nach oben verlängert?


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (17. April 2020)

Sowas hier, war wg Rücken leider notwendig





						Contec Vorbauerhöhung Gabelschaftverlängerung für Aheadset Heads-Up schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Contec Vorbauerhöhung Gabelschaftverlängerung für Aheadset Heads-Up schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (17. April 2020)

btw hast Du den Dämpfer nachgerüstet?


----------



## likekiel (18. April 2020)

Ich hatte mich auch schon zu Verlängerungen umgesehen, da meine Pike doch etwas kurz abgeschnitten wurde?
War mir aber nie sicher, ob die auch für MTB Belastungen (keine Sprünge) ausgelegt sind.

Nein der Dämpfer kam Serienmäßig.


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (18. April 2020)

likekiel schrieb:


> War mir aber nie sicher, ob die auch für MTB Belastungen (keine Sprünge) ausgelegt sind.


Lt dem Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens hält das. Habe an meinem alten Hardtail eine ähnliche Konstruktion, die hält seit 20 Jahren(toi, toi,toi). Klar sollte natürlich sein: eher nicht für Schwergewichte, keine höhen Sprünge. Bei kleineren, immer schön mit den Armen abfedern.


----------



## Marek_T (19. April 2020)

hi, ich kann auch noch dazu beitragen, mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (25. April 2020)

Hier mal mein Summitrider "X12" klar für die Saison 2020 jetzt mit 1-fach Antrieb.


----------



## franky_c (1. Mai 2020)

Hat zufällig jemand von euch den alten 26“er Rahmen auf 12-fach umgerüstet? ??


----------



## hardtails (1. Mai 2020)

franky_c schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand von euch den alten 26“er Rahmen auf 12-fach umgerüstet? ??



ist kein problem


----------



## cmrlaguna (11. Juni 2020)

Was neues für die Frau . Heute aufgebaut !


----------



## Met87 (5. September 2020)

Moin,

hier ein paar Bilder meines Custom Aufbaus eines Transalp Ambition 29






Eigenltlich war ein Liteville H3 geplant - daher ist es jetzt ein Mullet Bike.

Ansonsten sind wir bei genau 11kg!

Beste Grüße


----------



## goldberg1888 (9. Januar 2021)

Hier Low Budget Winterbike...
Gassi, Work, Bäckerei....



Was dem fachkundigen Publikum gleich auffallen dürfte ist die Modernisierung der Geometrie mit Hilfe einer 29" Gabel und ein zeitgemäßes Cockpit.


----------



## Shonzo (6. Mai 2021)




----------



## likekiel (22. August 2021)




----------



## rstablo (17. Oktober 2021)

Mein Transalp 975 von Mitte 2021 (DT Swiss XM 1700 VR 29"/HR 27,5", Federweg 27,5er Signature III X12 Boost Rahmen (19") 120 mm, Suntour Axon Werx34 29" 120 mm, 2x12 Shimano XT)


----------



## Schwalli (5. Dezember 2021)

Advendsausfahrt zu Oma in Altersheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwalli (2. Januar 2022)

NeuJahrsrunde


----------



## Schwalli (16. Februar 2022)

Neuer Monat, neues Bild
Way 

to Work


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (19. August 2022)

Siggi II, schon ein paar Jährchen alt und immernoch happy damit 🥰


----------

